# Der Schlauchboot-Trööt



## Forellenhunter (13. Januar 2008)

Da hier doch einige Angler vom Schlauchboot aus angeln gehen, dachte ich mir, man könnte einen Trööt aufmachen, mit allen Fragen rund ums Schlauchboot. Angefangen vom Anker bis ...
Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere noch Ideen, wie man den doch recht geringen Platz auf nem Schlauchi besser nutzen kann. Bilder sind natürlich obligatorisch. Dabei spielt es auch keine Rolle, ob das Vorwärtskommen mit Muskelkraft oder mit nem 50PSer AB gesichert ist.


----------



## Forellenhunter (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

So, fange ich mal an:
Schlauchboot: Honda TAE40AE, 4mtr lang, Aluboden
Motor: Honda 15PS, 4 Takter
Zusatzaustattung: Lichtbügel, drehbarer Sitz, Echolot, GPS, Sicherheitsmittel (Schwimmweste etc.) Anker, Werkzeug..

So, nun haut mal rein in die Tasten...
http://img504.*ih.us/img504/5456/bootck3.jpg


----------



## grobro (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

|wavey:

Eine gute Idee mal einen Tröt für die Schlaufi-Angler aufzumachen!

Dein Boot sieht echt cool aus, sowas ähnliches habe ich auch, allerdings mit weniger PS.

Ist das Bild in Heiligenhafen am Steg aufgenommen?

Einige sind hier ja der Meinung ein Bellyboot taugt mehr als ein Schlauchboot, kann ich nicht verstehen, gerade beim Thema Sicherheit hört für mich der Spass auf!

Wer ist denn so irre sich mit einer Wathose, Schwimmflossen und einem Schwimmreifen aufs Wasser zu begeben?

Ich bin jedenfalls Schlaufi-Fan!#h


----------



## Forellenhunter (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Das Bild ist in Burgtiefe auf Fehmarn letztes Jahr zu Pfingsten aufgenommen worden.

Zum Thema Belly:
Habe auch ein Belly und benutze es ab und an im Süsswasser, wenn ich wenig Zeit habe und mal auf Zander und Barsch angele. Auf der Ostsee hätte ich allerdings ebenso zuviel Respekt vor der Strömung. Komme damit nicht allzuschnell vorwärts und hätte viel zu viel Angst, von der Strömung abgerieben zu werden. Da aber bei der Vielzahl der BB-Kapitäne nichts passiert, scheinen diese doch recht Verantwortungsbewusst zu sein. Hoffen wir also, dass das so bleibt.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo ich hab schon an einer andere stelle im AB gefragt aber ich glaube hier ist es besser.

Ich interresiere mich fur ein Schlauchboot  für die Ostsee  ohne Führerschein meine fragen sind:
Wie lang solte es sein und wie lang darf es sein hat ja halt nur 5 PS.
Wo drauf muß ich achten beim Kauf (gebraucht)


----------



## grobro (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin,

ich würde Dir raten wenn du mit Motor eins fahren möchtest, achtet darauf, dass es einen Holzboden hat oder die ganz neuen haben oft Hartplastik, dass geht sicherlich auch gut.

Willst du dir denn einen Trailer dazu kaufen oder immer aufblasen? Ich selbst habe keinen Trailer und nutze eine 12V Pumpe über den Zigarettenanzünder, mein 3,65 m Boot ist in 5 Min steif. Es hat 5 Kammern.


----------



## grobro (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

gute Seite für Schlauchboote.

www.best-boats24.net


----------



## Forellenhunter (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schnullerdorsch schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab schon an einer andere stelle im AB gefragt aber ich glaube hier ist es besser.
> 
> Ich interresiere mich fur ein Schlauchboot für die Ostsee ohne Führerschein meine fragen sind:
> Wie lang solte es sein und wie lang darf es sein hat ja halt nur 5 PS.
> Wo drauf muß ich achten beim Kauf (gebraucht)


Also empfehlen kann ich ein Schlauchi zwischen 2,5 -3mtr. Entscheidend ist nicht unbedingt nur die Länge sondern auch der Durchmesser der Schläuche. Es gibt einige hier im Board, die mit 5PS auf die Ostsee fahren. Viel. äußert sich da mal jemand. 
Beim Motor hast Du die Qual der Wahl zwischen 2- und 4 Takter. Beide haben ihre Vor- aber auch Nachteile. Der Umwelt zuliebe tendiere ich eher zu 4T. Ist aber wie gesagt ne Glaubensfrage.

Wenn ich mir ein Gebrauchtboot kaufen müsste, würd ich schauen, dass es nicht zu alt ist. Nach ca. 10 Jahren fängt das Material an porös zu werden.
Schau doch mal bei diversen Anbietern von Motoren, die verkaufen teilweise Boot mit Motor im Set. Und wie ich finde zu einem guten Preis.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

also kann man sagen das man so um die 4 meter haben sollte. und wie ist das reichen 5 PS aus für die ostsee


----------



## Forellenhunter (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schnullerdorsch schrieb:


> also kann man sagen das man so um die 4 meter haben sollte. und wie ist das reichen 5 PS aus für die ostsee


Also 4mtr mit nem 5PSer ist doch schon recht gross. 3mtr reichen da aus und bieten für 2 Personen Platz. Mit einem 5PSer kannst Du schon auch auf die Ostsee raus, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit und Du willst nicht gleich 2,3 oder mehr Kilometer raus...
Grüße
FH


----------



## BB-cruiser (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

endlich hast Du Schlaumeier einen Trööt gefunden wo Du Dein ganzes Wissen preisgeben kannst hoffentlich hast Du hier mehr als 2,5 ps im kopf Schonen Sonntag noch ( grobro ) Gruß von einen begeisterten BB Fahrer der zudem noch ein 380m Schlauchboot sei Eigen nennt.


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Also empfehlen kann ich ein Schlauchi zwischen 2,5 -3mtr. Entscheidend ist nicht unbedingt nur die Länge sondern auch der Durchmesser der Schläuche.



naja es sollten schon  2 Mann rein gehen ist da 3 meter nicht zu kurz?


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich hab da was gefunden 
http://www.markt.de/index,31/keyword,schlauchboot/recordId,ce235715/respge,4/show.htm


----------



## Forellenhunter (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schnullerdorsch schrieb:


> naja es sollten schon 2 Mann rein gehen ist da 3 meter nicht zu kurz?


Ich hab ein 4mtr und das ist für 2 Personen reichlich, für 3 Personen gut und für 4 Personen eng, aber machbar. Klar hast Du in einem 4mtr Boot mehr Platz, das geht aber zu Lasten der Geschwindigkeit. 
Grüße
FH


----------



## Forellenhunter (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schnullerdorsch schrieb:


> Ich hab da was gefunden
> http://www.markt.de/index,31/keyword,schlauchboot/recordId,ce235715/respge,4/show.htm


Klingt interessant. Würde ich mir mal anschauen. Kommt drauf an, wie es gelagert wurde und auch in Zukunft wird. Als Einsteigerboot aber nicht schlecht...
Grüße
FH


----------



## Forellenhunter (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> endlich hast Du Schlaumeier einen Trööt gefunden wo Du Dein ganzes Wissen preisgeben kannst hoffentlich hast Du hier mehr als 2,5 ps im kopf Schonen Sonntag noch ( grobro ) Gruß von einen begeisterten BB Fahrer der zudem noch ein 380m Schlauchboot sei Eigen nennt.


 

Grüße
FH


----------



## Ollek (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schnullerdorsch schrieb:


> Ich hab da was gefunden
> http://www.markt.de/index,31/keyword,schlauchboot/recordId,ce235715/respge,4/show.htm



|bigeyes Greif zu, sonnst tu ich es :m.

Der Wohnt nicht allzuweit weg von mir.  Nein mach ich nicht, ist aber ein Top Angebot wenn sonnst noch alles i.O ist. sogar mit Festrumpf. 

Dann sollte man aber noch einen Trailer dazukaufen.

Gruss

PS :#6

Forellenhunter gute Idee mit dem Thread da der andere scheinbar den Küstenbewohnern vorbehalten ist. Kamen ja schon erste Offtopic bekundungen obwohl es einen ähnlichen Bellyboot bereich gibt mit Tagesaktuellen fängen.


----------



## Ollek (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



grobro schrieb:


> |wavey:
> 
> Einige sind hier ja der Meinung ein Bellyboot taugt mehr als ein Schlauchboot, kann ich nicht verstehen, gerade beim Thema Sicherheit hört für mich der Spass auf!



Also wenn "Wetter" aufzieht geb ich Gas und bin weg, auch der Abfischbare Bereich ist bei weitem Grösser als der eines BB. 

Ich verstehe das BB als Wathilfe mehr nicht. Habe das gleich Boot wie FH und würde es nie gegen ein BB...:q



grobro schrieb:


> |wavey:
> Wer ist denn so irre sich mit einer Wathose, Schwimmflossen und einem Schwimmreifen aufs Wasser zu begeben?
> 
> I



Ich denke die BB Water wissen schon was sie tun, sehe das nicht so eng.



grobro schrieb:


> |wavey:
> 
> Ich bin jedenfalls Schlaufi-Fan!#h



Mein Reden  andere sind halt Belly fans


----------



## Achmin (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo, endlich !!
Mein Boot/Ausrüstung:
Bombard Tropic 3,80, Holzboden,
Selva 15 PS Zweitakter, Echolot Eagle Cuda 240iGps.

Das Boot läuft mit dem Motörchen sehr gut. Er wiegt nur 30kg, weshalb ich mich für diesen entschieden habe. Das war genau richtig.
Der Holzboden macht den Aufbau des Bootes etwas umständlich. Bis ich nach Ankunft am Wasser auf demselben bin, dauert es bei entspannter Vorgehensweise 1,5 h. Deshalb würde ich, hätte ich es nochmal zu tun, wahrsch. ein Boot mit Hochdruck-Luftboden kaufen. 
Ausserdem wäre es sicher nicht länger als 3,20m. Ich fahre meistens alleine, da reicht diese Länge. Insgesamt bin aber recht zufrieden mit der Kombo.

Ich bin halt mit diesem Gerät sehr unabhängig. Allerdings bevorzuge ich es, an einer Slipanlage ins Wasser zu gehen, an der ein Steg ist. Macht die Sache viel komfortabler. Und so was gibts ja auch recht häufig an unserer schönen Ostsee. Leider habe ich eine Strecke ca. 450km zu fahren.
Grüße, Armin


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Leute,
wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe soll es doch hier nur um Schlauchboote gehen und nicht um Schlauch vs Bellyboot.
Also redet bitte über eure Schläuche und alles wird gut. Is doch doof wenn man als Mod ständig eingreifen muß.


----------



## Ollek (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe soll es doch hier nur um Schlauchboote gehen und nicht um Schlauch vs Bellyboot.
> Also redet bitte über eure Schläuche und alles wird gut. Is doch doof wenn man als Mod ständig eingreifen muß.




|kopfkrat Also was darf man jetzt und was nicht ?  |bigeyes Ist es so schlimm wenn man mal einen Vergleich heranzieht wenn jemand fragt?

Hier macht niemand Bellys nieder wenn das evtl so rüberkam.

Meine Bitte, nicht "Übermoderieren"


----------



## schwedenklausi (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> endlich hast Du Schlaumeier einen Trööt gefunden wo Du Dein ganzes Wissen preisgeben kannst hoffentlich hast Du hier mehr als 2,5 ps im kopf Schonen Sonntag noch ( grobro ) Gruß von einen begeisterten BB Fahrer der zudem noch ein 380m Schlauchboot sei Eigen nennt.


Wo bekommst Du Deinen Stoff her ?
schwedenklausi


----------



## Ollek (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ Meeresangler Schwerin.

Sorry weiss jetzt warum du den Einwand brachtest .... dachte ich war gemeint #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Nur mal zur Erklärung,



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Grüße
> FH



@ FH 

der gute Grobo hat in einem andern Thread behaupten das so ein 69,90 Schnapper,






Quelle: www.multistore2002.de

sicher für die Ostsee ist und hat sich in dem Zusammenhang
mit ein paar BB Urgesteinen gekabbelt.

Ich denke man sollte hier nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen!
Ein vernünftiges Schlauchboot ist sowas wie der FH hier
gepostet hat von mir aus auch einen Meter kürzer.

Alles andere sind Badeboote und sind meiner Meinung nach
nur für Gewässer gedacht wo man, auch bei kälteren Temperaturen, 
zur Not an Land schwimmen kann.

Ich war viele Jahre mit einem Bombard Tropic 305 und 5PS
unterwegs und wir hatten viel Spaß an der Küste<500Meter.

Grüße

Kai


----------



## Forellenhunter (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Erklärung,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Unterschreib ich.
Hab mir mittlerweile auch den Rest durchgelesen in dem anderen Trööt. 
Wie oben bereits geschrieben, hab ich selber ein BB und benutze es auch, wenn ich wenig Zeit habe und mir das slippen usw. zu umständlich ist.
Grüße
FH


----------



## nemles (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Also redet bitte über eure Schläuche und alles wird gut.




Jörg, hier lesen auch Kinder und Jugendliche mit!#6


----------



## Forellenhunter (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Achmin schrieb:


> ...Deshalb würde ich, hätte ich es nochmal zu tun, wahrsch. ein Boot mit Hochdruck-Luftboden kaufen.
> Ausserdem wäre es sicher nicht länger als 3,20m. Ich fahre meistens alleine, da reicht diese Länge. Insgesamt bin aber recht zufrieden mit der Kombo.
> 
> Ich bin halt mit diesem Gerät sehr unabhängig. Allerdings bevorzuge ich es, an einer Slipanlage ins Wasser zu gehen, an der ein Steg ist. Macht die Sache viel komfortabler. Und so was gibts ja auch recht häufig an unserer schönen Ostsee. Leider habe ich eine Strecke ca. 450km zu fahren.
> Grüße, Armin


Kenne einige, die einen Hochdruck-Luftboden haben und meinen:nie wieder. Ist wohl doch eine recht schwammige Angelegenheit. Angeln im stehen ist da wohl nicht. 

Das Boot mit 15PS geht aber bestiimt gut ab. Erreiche mit meinem Boot schon gute 32km/h und das wiegt das 4fache.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Also redet bitte über eure Schläuche und alles wird gut. Is doch doof wenn man als Mod ständig eingreifen muß.


  TAAATÜÜÜÜÜÜTAAAAAAAAATAAAAAAAAA

Wo ist der Boardferkelfahnder


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schnullerdorsch schrieb:


> TAAATÜÜÜÜÜÜTAAAAAAAAATAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Wo ist der Boardferkelfahnder



Manno hör auf nich schon wieder. #q


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Mir ist das ja egal ....
|supergri

Aber was sein muß, muß sein.
Also nicht weinen nehm es wie ein Mann:q


----------



## Schl@chter (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin 
Ich selbst habe  nen 290er Delphin mit 8 Ps finde das es mit 2 Man und Gerödel echt eng ist um stehend zu angeln,denke ma 340 wäre schon besser mit 2 Mann und da würden 5 Ps noch reichen um recht zügig voran zu kommen.


----------



## Ollek (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Unterschreib ich.
> Hab mir mittlerweile auch den Rest durchgelesen in dem anderen Trööt.



|uhoh:Schliesse mich dem an, hab mir den Thread auch durchgelesen und weiss warum die Einwände seitens der Mods kamen.

@ Grobo

Angler mit Bellybooten wissen was sie tun und man kann es mit klassischen Bootsangeln so nicht vergleichen.

Aber die Gummiboote die du gemeint hast sind meines erachtens weitaus unsicherer als Bellyboote. Sorry ein Badeboot ist kein Schlauchboot um das es hier im Thread geht.

@ alle ich hoffe das man sich hier auch weiterhin über Schlauchboote deren Technik etc...unterhalten kann ohne das es Missverständnisse gibt

Gruss


----------



## DDK (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach,
wie bekommt ihr euer Boot ins Wasser, ohne das ihr euch zu tote schleppt, oder wie ein Ochse das Boot über den Strand ziehen müsst. Ich such Tipps und Tricks wie man ohne große mühe das Boot aus dem Wasser und über den Strand bekommt.

Ich selber habe ein Zodiac mit 5 PS* und Heckräder aber der Sand macht mir zu schaffen. 

Heckr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




äder,


----------



## Honeyball (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Also redet bitte über eure Schläuche und alles wird gut.



 Is doch lustig wenn man als Ferkelfahnder ständig eingreifen muß.




*Taaaaaaatüüüüüütaaaaaataaaaaaa*





:vik:
Danke an *alle* Denunzianten
(Tja, es war tatsächlich nicht nur einer...)


----------



## Ollek (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



DDK schrieb:


> Tach,
> wie bekommt ihr euer Boot ins Wasser, ohne das ihr euch zu tote schleppt, oder wie ein Ochse das Boot über den Strand ziehen müsst. Ich such Tipps und Tricks wie man ohne große mühe das Boot aus dem Wasser und über den Strand bekommt.
> 
> Ich selber habe ein Zodiac mit 5 PS* und Heckräder aber der Sand macht mir zu schaffen.
> ...



Aus nicht zuletzt dem Grund hab ich mir einen Trailer angeschafft, bin aber immer auf Slippmöglichkeit angewiesen.

Mit dem 30er im Rücken erübrigt sich das tragen sowieso.

Kuck mal hier evtl haben die was im Angebot


----------



## DDK (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach,
dass mit dem Trailer habe ich mir ja auch schon überlegt, aber es spricht für mich so viel dagegen:

1. der Anfahrtsweg ist zu lang
2. kleine Slipanlagen auf Rügen die mir was nützen
3. das Boot ist ja auch relativ klein
4. ich bin meisten allein,  Boot + Trailer über den Sand zu zerren ist mir zuviel.;+


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Was wiegt denn Dein Boot? 50-60KG (der alte Sack Zement  ) ist ja noch gut zu schultern.


----------



## DDK (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn Dein Boot? 50-60KG (der alte Sack Zement  ) ist ja noch gut zu schultern.




Mit Motor und Zubehör ca.100 kg.

Aber meine Frage war ja:

wie bekommt ihr euer Boot ins Wasser, ohne das ihr euch zu tote schleppt, oder wie ein Ochse das Boot über den Strand ziehen müsst. Ich such Tipps und Tricks wie man ohne große mühe das Boot aus dem Wasser und über den Strand bekommt.

Ich selber habe ein Zodiac mit 5 PS* und Heckräder aber der Sand macht mir zu schaffen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Vielleicht würden Dir auch größere/breitere Räder helfen?


----------



## Dorschfutzi (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



DDK schrieb:


> Mit Motor und Zubehör ca.100 kg.
> 
> Aber meine Frage war ja:
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe auch ein Zodiac mit Hochdruck-Luftboden 3,30m und transportiere es immer auf dem Dach.
Angekommen einfach auf dem Kopf zum Wasser und dann den 8 PS 4 Takter Honda holen. Das Boot hat 40 kg und der Motor 45 kg. Der Motor trägt sich schlechter wie das Boot.

Übrigens auf dem Luftboden kann man beim Angeln stehen wenn 
er richtig aufgepumpt ist, würde in mir aber nicht mehr kaufen, habe schon 3 Löcher durch eingetretene Haken gehabt, war nur Faulheit um nicht den Boden einbauen zu müssen.#d

Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## detlefb (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



> ...wie bekommt ihr euer Boot ins Wasser, ohne das ihr euch zu tode schleppt...



wie wäre es denn damit:

http://www.allroundmarin.com/Produkte/diverse/sliprollen.htm

#h


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Sacht mal wie is'n das mit den Böden?

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass ich das Boot nicht im aufgepumpten Zustand transportieren kann, weil Auto zu klein (Nissan Micra) und es deswegen erst am wasser aufblasen kann.

Sind die Böden dann komplette Schalen oder werden die auch zerlegt oder wie ist das?


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Die werden in einzellne Bretter zerlegt und seitlich mit Schienen fixiert.
Passt also auch in Deinen Micra.

Hier z.B. aus Alu





Quelle: www.pioner.de


----------



## Ollek (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ Wolkenkrieger

|kopfkrat Wie jetzt meinste normales Schlauchboot oder Festrumpf oder Hochdruckboden?

Beim normalen Schlauchboot gibts Böden aus Holz bzw. Alu. 
Bei kleineren Booten werden meist Latten quer eingesetzt.

Die Holz bzw. Aluböden sind mehrteilig und werden beim Aufbau in entsprechender Reihenfolge eingesetzt und dann das Boot aufgepumpt.

Festrumpf, sagt der Name schon wird ringsrum der Schlauch nur aufgepumpt. Sonnst wie ein Hartschalenboot eben.

Und die Hochdruckböden haben speziell verstärktes Material was mit entsprechend höherem Druck im Vergleich zu den Schläuchen aufgepumt wird . glaube 0,7 Bar oder so (weiss nich genau)
Man erzielt dadurch einen ähnlichen Effekt wie bei Festrumpfbooten.


----------



## grobro (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> endlich hast Du Schlaumeier einen Trööt gefunden wo Du Dein ganzes Wissen preisgeben kannst hoffentlich hast Du hier mehr als 2,5 ps im kopf Schonen Sonntag noch ( grobro ) Gruß von einen begeisterten BB Fahrer der zudem noch ein 380m Schlauchboot sei Eigen nennt.


 

|krach: du kleiner Spinner, kann doch jeder machen was er lustig ist, wenn du dein BB so geil findest, kannste es ja mit ins Bett nehmen. *g*


----------



## BB-cruiser (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi#hGrobi ich will hier den frischen und interessanten Tread nicht mit Dir zerschreiben dazu habe ich keine Lust schreibe einfach von Sachen von den Du Ahnung hast ansonsten hilft auch lesen probiers mal ;+


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Hi#hGrobi ich will hier den frischen und interessanten Tread nicht mit Dir zerschreiben dazu habe ich keine Lust schreibe einfach von Sachen von den Du Ahnung hast ansonsten hilft auch lesen probiers mal ;+



Hi Leute, lasst es bitte gut sein und bleibt beim Thema. Hier soll es um Schlauchbotte gehen und nicht um BB Contra Schlauchboot.
Grobo hat eine Verwarnung erhalten wegen dem Spinner und ich hoffe für uns alle das auch er dann jetzt Ruhe gibt.


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Grobo hat eine Verwarnung erhalten wegen dem Spinner und ich hoffe für uns alle das auch er dann jetzt Ruhe gibt.




#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

Wir benehmen uns und wer nicht lieb ist schaut denn anderen beim Spielen zu.:q


----------



## Forellenhunter (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Meeresangler Schwerin:
Kann man diese unqulifizierten ... nicht woanders hin verschieben?
Danke


----------



## Forellenhunter (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



DDK schrieb:


> Tach,
> wie bekommt ihr euer Boot ins Wasser, ohne das ihr euch zu tote schleppt, oder wie ein Ochse das Boot über den Strand ziehen müsst. Ich such Tipps und Tricks wie man ohne große mühe das Boot aus dem Wasser und über den Strand bekommt.
> 
> Ich selber habe ein Zodiac mit 5 PS* und Heckräder aber der Sand macht mir zu schaffen.
> ...


Es gibt von Harbeck so einen Slipwagen. Den hab ich auch und benutze ihn, wenn ich im Herbst auf dem Campingplatz bin. Bei 123 gibts Nachbauten davon für relativ wenig Geld (gegenüber dem Original). Ist damit relativ einfach.
Grüße
FH


----------



## boot (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Du kannst dir auch am Heckspiegel zwei Reifen anbauen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



boot schrieb:


> Du kannst dir auch am Heckspiegel zwei Reifen anbauen.



Meinst Du sowas?



DDK schrieb:


> Ich selber habe ein Zodiac mit 5 PS* und Heckräder aber der Sand macht mir zu schaffen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Ollek schrieb:


> Wie jetzt meinste normales Schlauchboot oder Festrumpf oder Hochdruckboden?



Ich meine ein Schlauchboot 

Mal im Ernst: ich weis nicht, was ich meine, weil ich absolut null Plan davon habe aber mit dem Gedanken spiele, mir eins zuzulegen.

Meine Anforderungen: ich muss es in einem kleinen Packmaß transportieren können. 2 Personen (richtige Männer - keine Hanswurste *gg*) nebst eher zuviel Geraffel müssen Platz finden und - ganz wichtig - es muss stabil und unsinkbar sein (ich habe eigentlich einen gewissen Horror vor schaukelnden Booten und tiefem Wasser aber für mein Hobby bin ich gern bereit den Masochisten zu machen).

Ostsee wird sicherlich nie das Ziel sein - also braucht es nicht Hochseetauglich sein.


----------



## Forellenhunter (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich meine ein Schlauchboot
> 
> Mal im Ernst: ich weis nicht, was ich meine...


 
hmm#d
Nun, mit zwei Personen mind. 3mtr,
Weil kleines Packmass dann Holz- oder Aluboden
Je nach Qualität wiegt das ohne Motor ab 30kg aufwärts

Was für Gewässer willst Du beangeln?
Grüße
FH


----------



## Fishzilla (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> I
> 
> Mal im Ernst: ich weis nicht, was ich meine, weil ich absolut null Plan davon habe aber mit dem Gedanken spiele, mir eins zuzulegen.



Geil geschrieben.|supergri


----------



## Ollek (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich meine ein Schlauchboot
> 
> Mal im Ernst: ich weis nicht, was ich meine, weil ich absolut null Plan davon habe aber mit dem Gedanken spiele, mir eins zuzulegen.



Ich sag mal das Bild was Torsk gepostet hat sollte schon das sein was du meinst oder ? So ab 3m mit Aluboden macht Sinn für deine Zwecke.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Was für Gewässer willst Du beangeln?



Sagen wir mal so: der Werbellinsee ist groß genug, um da mindesten zwei Jahre für die Hotspots zu brauchen. Und bis ich mich zu den Seen in Meckpom vorgearbeitet habe, reichts sicher schon zu einer Yacht *gg*

Kurz und gut: absolut nur Binnengewässer. Havel sicherlich - angeschlossene Seen und eventuell mal die Elbe.

Mehr ist eigentlich nicht in Planung (so man denn davon überhaupt reden kann).

Mir gehts im Grunde um folgendes: ich hab mir in der letzten Zeit viele Karpfenangelvideos angesehen und könnte mir vorstellen, mich dafür so zu begeistern, dass ich mich darauf Ausrüstungstechnisch festlegen könnte. Allerdings scheint es so zu sein, dass man zu einem vernünftigen Karpfenangeln auch ein brauchbares Boot braucht, um an die wirklich guten Spots zu kommen.

Wenn es dann hin und wieder doch mal das Spinnfischen an der Schilfkante sein könnte, wäre es mit dem Einsatzzweck des Bootes schon getan.


----------



## Fotomanni (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ach, ein Schlauchithread. Da kann ich ja meine Fragen auch mal loswerden, jetzt wo ich eine Chance habe demnächst ein Boot unterstellen zu können.

Bin bisher Bootsmäßig völlig unbelastet aber der Wunsch nach einem Schlauchboot wächst und wächst.

Fahren möchte ich damit mit E-Motor auf Binnengewässern (z.B. Edersee) und mit 5-PS Motor auf der Ostsee in Strandnähe. Also da, wo auch die Bellyboote noch hinfahren.

Hier wird viel von Dachtransport, Trailer usw. geschrieben. Warum laßt ihr nicht einfach die Luft raus und packt das Teil ins Auto? Gibts da außer dem Zeitaufwand noch andere Nachteile?

Nochmal Transport ins Wasser. Es ist ja nicht nur das Boot, da kommt ja noch Zubehör zu wie Motor, Benzin, Ruder usw. Dazu noch ein wenig Tackle und auf dem Rückweg womöglich noch Fisch. Also eine ganze Menge Zeug. 

Was wird mit dem kleinen Trailer, geht der mit ins Boot oder muß der zurück ins Auto?

Und wenn was zurück muß ins Auto oder ich zweimal gehen muß oder das Auto wegfahren oder sonstwas. Wer passt in der Zeit auf Boot auf, damit danach nicht plötzlich zwei da stehen? Ich bin sehr wahrscheinlich alleine.

Wie ist eigentlich die Reichweite von so einem kleinen Außenborder, sprich wie lange fährt der mit einer Tankfüllung?

So, das wars erstmal aber mir fällt sicher noch mehr ein.


----------



## derfischangler (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Manni, dass mit dem einpacken ins Auto ist ätzend.
hab das mal vor 2 Jahren gemacht. Suzumar 360 AL zerlegt , rein ins Auto und zu Himmelfahrt auf Rügen gewesen. Viel Dorsch gefangen diese auch noch auf dem Boot küchenfertug gemacht. Danach Boot ausgespült und wieder rein ins Auto- mein Mondeo hat wochenlang gestunken !
Ansonsten habe ich mein Schlauchi auf einem Trailer an meinem Transporter und den 20-er Honda stehend im Auto.
Von Vorteil bei hochwertigen Schl.-Booten sind auch die Schlauchdurchmesser über 50 cm, da sitzt man höher und bequemer.
Noch ein Tipp: wer auf die Ostsee fährt , sollte die elementarsten Sachen nicht vergessen- Handy, Kompas, Signalmittel, Treibanker, GPS


_Wem das Wasser bis zum Hals steht, der sollte den Kopf nicht hängen lassen ! #q_


----------



## Ollek (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Manni63 schrieb:


> Hier wird viel von Dachtransport, Trailer usw. geschrieben. Warum laßt ihr nicht einfach die Luft raus und packt das Teil ins Auto? Gibts da außer dem Zeitaufwand noch andere Nachteile?



Weil "richtige" Schlauchboote (also keine Fishhunter und co.) richtig schlauchen können beim Auf und Abbau. Daher warscheinlich auch der Name|supergri  

Ich würde mir das nicht mehr antun wollen, hätte dann evtl. kein Bock mehr aufs Angeln



Manni63 schrieb:


> Nochmal Transport ins Wasser. Es ist ja nicht nur das Boot, da kommt ja noch Zubehör zu wie Motor, Benzin, Ruder usw. Dazu noch ein wenig Tackle und auf dem Rückweg womöglich noch Fisch. Also eine ganze Menge Zeug.
> 
> Was wird mit dem kleinen Trailer, geht der mit ins Boot oder muß der zurück ins Auto?



Trailer bleiben eigentlich "am" Auto, es sei den man hat sone Slipkarre oder wie die Dinger heissen.



Manni63 schrieb:


> Und wenn was zurück muß ins Auto oder ich zweimal gehen muß oder das Auto wegfahren oder sonstwas. Wer passt in der Zeit auf Boot auf, damit danach nicht plötzlich zwei da stehen? Ich bin sehr wahrscheinlich alleine.



Es gibt einen Schlauchbootwachschutz. :q |uhoh: Also erhlich was sind das für Fragen? 
Parke da wo man beides im Auge behält.



Manni63 schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich die Reichweite von so einem kleinen Außenborder, sprich wie lange fährt der mit einer Tankfüllung?



Das ist ne gute Frage, kommt drauf an wieviel PS der Motor hat und ob interner Tank (also unter der Motorhaube) oder externer Tank

Ich habe schon immer nen 12 Liter externen Tank gehabt bei meinem damaligen 5 er der hat so 2-3 Betriebsstunden gehalten bei 2/3 Teillast.

Aber kann mich auch verschätzen, ich fahr immer bis Tank alle, ist ne schwäche von mir.:c
Ja ich weiss auf der Ostsee muss ich mir die schwäche abgewöhnen :q


----------



## Fotomanni (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Ollek schrieb:


> Parke da wo man beides im Auge behält.


Solche Stellen gibt es tatsächlich? Kann ich kaum glauben, dann müßte man ja mit dem Auto fast bis zum Strand fahren können und da auch parken.


----------



## Ollek (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

:vik:

Oder probiers hiermit...

Quelle: www.willis-willys.de


----------



## DDK (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach,

ich will mein Heckspiegel vom Schlauchboot streichen, weis jemand welche Farbe dafür gut ist, und was man beachten sollte?


----------



## ex-elbangler (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi, seit langen mal wieder ein(e) Beitrag (frage) von mir. 
Hoffe das es hier im Thread nicht so stressig wird, wie im rest des Boardes.

So zu meiner frage:
Ich habe ein 2,70m Schlauchboot mit Luftboden.
Kann ich mich damit auf die Ostsee wagen <700-800m.
Natürlich nicht bei zuviel Wind.

Wenn ja würde ich mir noch ein Aussenborder dazu holen.
Wieviel Ps  würden da reichen?


----------



## Ollek (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

In etwa das gleiche Boot hat mein Bruder, und er betreibt es mit einem 5 PS Honda.

Zur Ostsee, ich sag mal ja bei entsprechender Wetterlage sollte das kein Problem sein.

Gruss


----------



## DDK (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



ex-elbangler schrieb:


> Hi, seit langen mal wieder ein(e) Beitrag (frage) von mir.
> Hoffe das es hier im Thread nicht so stressig wird, wie im rest des Boardes.
> 
> So zu meiner frage:
> ...



Ich würde dir den Johnsen 4Ps, 2 Zylinder, 2 Takter mit integriertem Tank empfehlen, den habe ich als Zweitmotor und der ist sehr zuverlässig. Besonderes Merkmal ist, dass der Motor 2 Zylinder hat und somit rund läuft


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Ollek schrieb:


> Ich habe schon immer nen 12 Liter externen Tank gehabt bei meinem damaligen 5 er der hat so 2-3 Betriebsstunden gehalten bei 2/3 Teillast.



Ist das normal,ich meine sagen wir 2,5 Stunden und 12 Liter.


Was sagen die anderen dazu wieviel Schluckt euer Motörchen


----------



## Schl@chter (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schnullerdorsch schrieb:


> Ist das normal,ich meine sagen wir 2,5 Stunden und 12 Liter.
> 
> 
> Was sagen die anderen dazu wieviel Schluckt euer Motörchen


 


Hmmm das aber ne Menge unter Vollast kann es vielleicht hinhauen ,mein Motor Mariner 8 PS 2 Takt verbraucht höchstens 4-5 Liter.


----------



## Forellenhunter (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schnullerdorsch schrieb:


> Ist das normal,ich meine sagen wir 2,5 Stunden und 12 Liter.
> 
> 
> Was sagen die anderen dazu wieviel Schluckt euer Motörchen


 


Schl@chter schrieb:


> Hmmm das aber ne Menge unter Vollast kann es vielleicht hinhauen ,mein Motor Mariner 8 PS 2 Takt verbraucht höchstens 4-5 Liter.


 
Also mein 15PSer 4T verbraucht bei Vollast gerade mal 5ltr in der Stunde. Ein Tag auf der Ostsee mit nicht allzuviel gefahre reicht ein Tank mit 12ltr den ganzen Tag.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Waldemar (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schnullerdorsch schrieb:


> Ist das normal,ich meine sagen wir 2,5 Stunden und 12 Liter.
> 
> 
> Was sagen die anderen dazu wieviel Schluckt euer Motörchen


 
kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.
ich hatte bis vor kurzem einen 4ps mariner mit nem 2,5l einbautank.
damit bin ich auf der ostsee mit 2/3 gas 2 leuten und gerödel fast 2 h gefahren, immer so 12-14 kmh.
das boot war allerdings aus gfk und wog ohne zubehör ca. 75 kg.


----------



## Ollek (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

|rolleyes ja wie gesagt ich verschätz mich da oft weil ich nicht genau drauf achte...


----------



## Fotomanni (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Jetzt noch eine Frage, die hnier ich Schlauchi Thread etwas ketzerisch ist:

Wenn das Boot sowieso aufgeblasen transportiert wird, womöglich sogar auf einem Trailer, was spricht denn eigentlich gegen eine GFK-Schale? Wäre die nicht stabiler und im vergleich mit einem guten Schlauchi sogar billiger?


----------



## Forellenhunter (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Manni63 schrieb:


> Jetzt noch eine Frage, die hnier ich Schlauchi Thread etwas ketzerisch ist:
> 
> Wenn das Boot sowieso aufgeblasen transportiert wird, womöglich sogar auf einem Trailer, was spricht denn eigentlich gegen eine GFK-Schale? Wäre die nicht stabiler und im vergleich mit einem guten Schlauchi sogar billiger?


 
1.Ein Schlauchi liegt im Wasser stabiler
2. Kann ich es trotzdem zusammenpacken (z.B. wenn ich 1mal im Jahr mit Wohnwagen in den Urlaub gehe
3. Ist glaub ich ein Schlauchi billiger

Grüße
FH


----------



## DDK (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



DDK schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> ich will mein Heckspiegel vom Schlauchboot streichen, weis jemand welche Farbe dafür gut ist, und was man beachten sollte?



#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h

  Bitte um Antwort habe schon geschliffen.


----------



## Ollek (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ddk keine ahnung, hab das noch nich gemacht da nicht nötig bei meinem. Ich sag ma guter bootslack ausm fachhandel solte es machen.0  @manni   wieder gute frage, bei mir ist es einzig und allein die überwinterung da es übern sommer im bootsclub liegt und ich es aus platzgründen auseinander bauen muss.  Ps sorry fvr die fehler, aber ich schreibe das mits handy inner kneipe. Coole sache das


----------



## Belex (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hallo zusammen ,
jetzt muß ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden und auch gleich zum Verbrauch.Den konnte ich noch nicht wirklich ermitteln,
mein Bruder und ich haben ein Suzumar 390 AL mit "noch" Suzuki 5Ps 4tackter.
Im Herbst waren wir ewig lange unterwegs ,sind von Dahme aus zur Sagasbank raus .man hat das gedauert ,sind also richtig Strecke getuckert aber als wir Abends wieder am Strand waren dachten wir das wir noch Benzin abkippen mußten.
Naja wohl ein wenig übertrieben aber ich denke da waren nicht mehr als 2 oder 2,5 l raus .
Um den 12l Tank mal leer zu fahren müssen wir wohl durch bis DK#c.
Und nur aus diesem Grund das uns der Kraftstoff nicht verfault
legen wir uns jetzt einen Yamaha f8 zu|supergri


----------



## Forellenhunter (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



DDK schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> ich will mein Heckspiegel vom Schlauchboot streichen, weis jemand welche Farbe dafür gut ist, und was man beachten sollte?


Ich würde auch sagen, mit einem guten Boots-Lack. Habe das im Frühjahr auch vor. Wenn Du was gefunden hast, sag Bescheid.
Grüße


----------



## raubangler (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



DDK schrieb:


> Ich würde dir den Johnsen 4Ps, 2 Zylinder, 2 Takter mit integriertem Tank empfehlen, den habe ich als Zweitmotor und der ist sehr zuverlässig. Besonderes Merkmal ist, dass der Motor 2 Zylinder hat und somit rund läuft



Ein Motor für so ein Boot muss
1. leicht sein
2. leicht sein
3. leicht sein.
Viertakter und Zweizylinder scheiden da schon bauartbedingt aus.
Ob der Motor ruhig läuft, ist eigentlich dabei egal.
Hauptsache, man läuft selbst noch ruhig, nachdem man den Motor vom Parkplatz bis zum Strand getragen hat.

Von Tohatsu gibt es öfters Angebote.
Sind anscheinend auch robust - jedenfalls sieht man die (größeren) öfters an Fischerbooten im Mittelmeer.


----------



## Ollek (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Ich würde auch sagen, mit einem guten Boots-Lack. Habe das im Frühjahr auch vor. Wenn Du was gefunden hast, sag Bescheid.
> Grüße



|kopfkrat Wie jetzt bei deinem Honda?  Warum ist doch OK so,wüsste nich warum man den Spiegel streichen sollte.


----------



## DDK (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



raubangler schrieb:


> Ein Motor für so ein Boot muss
> 1. leicht sein
> 2. leicht sein
> 3. leicht sein.
> ...





Der wiegt auch nur 12kg, du willst dir doch kein E-Motor holen oder?


----------



## raubangler (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



DDK schrieb:


> Der wiegt auch nur 12kg, du willst dir doch kein E-Motor holen oder?



Der aktuelle EINzylinder Zweitakter von Johnson mit nur 3,5PS wiegt bereits 13,5kg.

Da hast Du ja ein richtiges Sahnestück.....


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin!

@ ex-elbangler Ich würde einen Yamaha F4 wählen, der Motor ist schön leicht und man
kann entweder den Einbautank verwenden oder (was ich lieber mag) einen externen Tank.

@ DDK Da kann ich leider auch nichts zu sagen.

@ Manni Ich stimme FH da voll zu. Gerade wegen der Stabilität und der Mobilität.
Zu dem ist ein Schlauchi viel leichter und ein 3,50Meter Schlauchi kann "Mann" auch
noch alleine schultern.


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



DDK schrieb:


> Der wiegt auch nur 12kg, du willst dir doch kein E-Motor holen oder?



Poste mal bitte die genaue Typenbezeichnung.

Danke


----------



## DDK (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach,
habe nur bei 3 2 1  was gefunden, er ist schon ein wenig älter.http://cgi.ebay.de/Johnson-4-PS-Aus...ryZ78519QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ex-elbangler (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

#h

danke für die antworten.#6


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Schau mir am Freitag ein [SIZE=-1]*wiking*-*schlauchboote* an :vik:4,00 meter
ist zwar ein bischen groß für 6 PS aber die Frau sagt|bla: nur ein Boot wo die ganze Familie rein geht. Dann muß ich wohl bald mein schein machen damit ich ein bischen mehr dampf haben darf
[/SIZE]


----------



## Chrisi04 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



DDK schrieb:


> Tach,
> habe nur bei 3 2 1  was gefunden, er ist schon ein wenig älter.http://cgi.ebay.de/Johnson-4-PS-Aus...ryZ78519QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hallo habe mir letztes Jahr im Sommer einen 4-PS Evinrude (Johnson sind Identisch) bei dem besagten online-portal geschossen und muss sagen, hat sich gelohnt.
Allerdings ist der Motor BJ. 85, laufen tut er aber super und anreißen ist auch ein kinderspiel.
Achso und zu dem Gewicht (ist ein 2- Zylinder), den kannst untern Arm klemmen und dann gemütlich durch die Gegend wandern.


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hab da mal ne Frage :
Muß ich das Boot anmelden (Bootsnummer)|kopfkrat
wenn ja wo mach ich das und was brauch ich alles dafür.


----------



## Chrisi04 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Da werden Sie geholfen 

http://www.elwis.de/Freizeitschifffahrt/index.html


----------



## detlefb (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schnullerdorsch schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage :
> Muß ich das Boot anmelden (Bootsnummer)|kopfkrat
> wenn ja wo mach ich das und was brauch ich alles dafür.



Auf Seeschifffahrtstraßen nicht.

Auf Binnenschifffahrtstraßen muß alles was mit mehr als 2,21 KW Motorleistung angetrieben wird registriert werden.

http://www.elwis.de/Freizeitschifffahrt/kennzeichnung-kleinfahrzeuge/index.html
#h


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich bin ja nur auf der Ostsee unterwegs da brauch ich ja das getüdel nicht


----------



## Waldemar (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



detlefb schrieb:


> Auf Seeschifffahrtstraßen nicht.
> 
> Auf Binnenschifffahrtstraßen muß alles was mit mehr als 2,21 KW Motorleistung angetrieben wird registriert werden.


 


dazu hab ich auch gleich eine frage:

hab mir letzten herbst auch ein schlauchboot zugelegt.
angemeldet hab ich es auch schon.
wie bekomm ich denn jetzt die nummer auf die schläuche?
da kann ich doch keine schilder anschrauben.
giebts da was spezielles???


----------



## boatsman (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

z.B. http://www.bootshop-online.de/produc...077dcb016f

oder auch über normale Klebebuchstaben aus nem Copyshop, ist wesentlich billiger, nur hält nicht lange.

Gruß boatsman


----------



## Forellenhunter (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Waldemar schrieb:


> detlefb schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auf Seeschifffahrtstraßen nicht.
> ...


----------



## Forellenhunter (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Wie jetzt bei deinem Honda? Warum ist doch OK so,wüsste nich warum man den Spiegel streichen sollte.


Hab ziemlich am Anfang meiner Schlauchi-Kariere einige Löcher in den Spiegel gebohrt:c
Hab diese zwar mit Salzwasserfester Spachtelmasse ausgebessert, aber man sieht es halt doch noch. Und nun möchte ich, dass das Schlauchi wieder schön wird:l
Grüße
FH


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Noch ein paar Anmerkungen von mir:

Hochdruckböden gibt es in versch. Ausführungen, die V- förmigen sind zwar stabiler in Fahrt, aber man hat halt im Bootsinneren keine ebene Fläche.

Zum Thema AB: bei 4- Takter muss beim Transport auf eine bestimmte Lage geachtet werden, da ansonsten Motoröl ausläuft.
Kleine 2- Takter neigen wiederum bei dauernder langsamer Schleppfahrt zum Verölen der Zündkerzen und müssen ab und an "frei" gefahren werden.

Zum Thema "wie Boot über den Strand": ich hatte vor meinem jetzigen Boot ein kleineres Rib (Schlauchboot m. Gfk- Festrumpf) von ca. 3,70m und komplett mit AB etc. 160 kg Gewicht.
Dafür habe ich immer 2 der bereits erwähnten aufblasbaren Sliprollen benutzt. Geht besonders zu zweit prima, wenn einer die Rolle, die gerade hinten rausgerutscht ist, wieder vorne unterlegt #6
Die gehen zwar manchmal an steinigen Ostsee- Stränden kaputt, lassen sich aber mit dem Flickzeug für normale "Badeboote" bestens reparieren und kosten mit rund 10.- Euro/ Stck. in der "Bucht" auch kein Vermögen...

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Forellenhunter (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



hausmeisterkrause schrieb:


> Zum Thema "wie Boot über den Strand": ich hatte vor meinem jetzigen Boot ein kleineres Rib (Schlauchboot m. Gfk- Festrumpf) von ca. 3,70m und komplett mit AB etc. 160 kg Gewicht.
> Dafür habe ich immer 2 der bereits erwähnten aufblasbaren Sliprollen benutzt. Geht besonders zu zweit prima, wenn einer die Rolle, die gerade hinten rausgerutscht ist, wieder vorne unterlegt #6
> Die gehen zwar manchmal an steinigen Ostsee- Stränden kaputt, lassen sich aber mit dem Flickzeug für normale "Badeboote" bestens reparieren und kosten mit rund 10.- Euro/ Stck. in der "Bucht" auch kein Vermögen...
> 
> ...


Hab die Dinger schon mehrmals gesehen, aber nicht gedacht, dass das wirklich funktioniert. 
Grüße
FH


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



			
				waldemar schrieb:
			
		

> dazu hab ich auch gleich eine frage:
> 
> hab mir letzten herbst auch ein schlauchboot zugelegt.
> angemeldet hab ich es auch schon.
> ...



Man Waldi,
du bist doch vom Fach. Da nimmst du Blechtreibschrauben und dann ist das gut. :q


----------



## Waldemar (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Man Waldi,
> du bist doch vom Fach. Da nimmst du Blechtreibschrauben und dann ist das gut. :q


 

|wavey:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
hin wird ja die luft noch reichen.
aber zurückzu wer ich wohl mein gerödel tragen müssen|evil:.


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Waldemar,

das Problem bei den meisten Klebebuchstaben ist, dass sie sich mit der Zeit vom Schlauch ablösen. Bei meinem ersten Anmelde- pflichtigen Schlauchi habe ich mir einfach dünne weiße beschichtete Holzplatten genommen, die Nummern darauf geklebt und die Platten mit Kabelbindern vorne li und re an die umlaufende Sicheheitsleine gepinnt... das hat auch eine ganze Zeit gehalten.

Es gibt aber auch die Möglichkeit, Laschen als Halter auf die Schläuche zu kleben (oder kleben zu lassen) und in diese dann Schilder aus Plexiglas etc. einzuschieben.

Die erste Adresse für sowas und vieles andere rund ums Schlauchi ist www.schlauchbootreparatur.de , der Frank (genannt Holländer, weil er aus NL kommt) hat richtig Plan und macht u. A. die Garantieabwicklung für die meisten in D verkauften Schlauchbootmarken.
Vor Allem aber ist er nicht nur aufs Verkaufen aus sondern hilft gerne mit Tricks und Tipps, einfach mal per mail oder Telefon anfragen... 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Man Waldi,
> du bist doch vom Fach. Da nimmst du Blechtreibschrauben und dann ist das gut. :q



#dDas hab ich ja auch schon probiert, aber die rosten viel zu schnell daher nicht unbedingt geeignet für Schlauchis:#2:


----------



## Rotti (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Liebe schlauchboot-cracks,

bei soviel gesammeltem fachwissen könnt Ihr mir sicher weiterhelfen.

ich suche ein schlauchboot zum Angeln AUSSLIESSLICH auf der Alster. d.h. ich will definitiv damit nicht auf die Ostsee, die Elbe o.ä. 

da auf der Alster auch Elektromotoren verboten sind sollte es GUT ZU RUDERN sein. Eine Motorisierung ist definitiv nicht vorgesehen.

Da mein gleichgewichtssinn aufgrund einer erkrankung eingeschränkt ist kann ich selbst in etwas größeren booten nicht im stehen angeln bzw. muss mich so sehr darauf konzentrieren, dass an entspanntes angeln nicht mehr zu denken ist. daher muss ich in dem boot nicht stehen können. ich würde daher auch lieber etwas tiefer im boot sitzen. trotzdem fände ich einen festen boden schön ist aber kein zwingendes kriterium

ich fahre einen smart (aus Überzeugung). daher muss es zumindest so klein zu zerlegen sein, das bei umgeklappten beifahrersitz und ggf. geöffneter Heckklappe reinpasst. dachgepäckträger und anhänger is nich.

es würden maximal 2 personen im Boot sitzen. Allerdings bin ich beim Angeln eher Einzelgänger.

Ein BB habe ich schon, macht auch spaß, allerdings bin ich da zu eingeschränkt, was die mitnahme von mehreren ruten, material, thermosflasche etc. anbelangt.

Ich gehöre nicht zur geiz ist geil generation und weiß, dass gute qualität auch gutes geld kostet.

Wozu würdet Ihr mir raten?


fragt der

Rotti


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ DDK & Chrisi Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Ollek (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ Rotti

mal so gefragt wieviel willste Ausgeben? Für deine Zwecke ist ein  3m Boot mit festen Boden zu Empfehlen wo du evtl. später doch noch ein 2 oder 5 PS Motor nachrüsten kannst. (Glaub mir der Wunsch nach einem Motor wird kommen|supergri)

Aber keine Fishhunter o.ä. 

Für Boote deines Zweckes must du wenn du neu kaufts schon 600-700 Euronken rechnen. Gebraucht wirds wohl günstiger.

so denn


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Rotti,

ich kenne die Platzverhältnisse im Smart und eines meiner ersten Schlauchis war ein 2,60m Lodestar mit Holzboden, daher weiß ich, welchen Platzbedarf ein solches Boot im zusammengelegten Zustand hat (eigentlicher Schlauch mit Bodenfolie plus Bodenplatten, Stringer, Paddel usw.).

Daher würde ich Dir bestenfalls ein Schlauchboot mit aufblasbarem Hochdruckboden empfehlen, zumal Du ja nicht nur das eigentliche Boot sondern auch noch Deine Ausrüstung befördern mußt.
Es gibt zwar auch welche mit Lattenboden, aber die lassen sich wieder nur sehr bescheiden rudern, da diese Boote keinerlei Kielung haben.

Das oben erwähnte 2,60er hatte bereits 45 cm (?) Schläuche, ich war damit in Verbindung mit einen 6 PS AB auch küstennnah auf der Ostsee.
Zum Fahren zu zweit ist ein solches Boot gerade so ausreichend, beim Angeln wird´s dann aber sehr eng, da hat eigentlich nur eine Person mit Ausrüstung Platz.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Rotti (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Ollek,

Nochmals:

Nein ein Motor ist auf keinen Fall geplant.

Es geht nur um die Alster! Dort sind Motoren verboten! Es muss gut zu rudern sein!

Vom fischhunter habe ich auch nur negatives im Forum gelesen und bin daher auch diesbez. skeptisch. Allerdings ist die Alster doch eher ein gewässer mit keiner bis wenig strömung. da ich in erster linie an den uferbereichen angeln will bin ich max 50 m vom nächsten ufer entfernt. 

gibt es da vielleicht eine zwischenlösung (etwas besser als fishhunter) und nochmals die gute Ruderbarkeit ist das wichtigste Kriterium.

Rotti


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Rotti schrieb:


> Hallo Ollek,
> 
> Nochmals:
> 
> ...



Moin!

Vielleicht habe ich es überlesen aber hast Du schonmal 
über ein BellyBoot nachgedacht?


----------



## Schl@chter (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin 
Hab ma ne Frage wie ihr euch gegen eindringendedes Wasser auf der Ostsee schützt ,hab gesehen das es so ne Art Persenning gibt die man im Bug bereich rüberzieht oder würde die was bringen oder lieber ohne??


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schl@chter schrieb:


> Moin
> Hab ma ne Frage wie ihr euch gegen eindringendedes Wasser auf der Ostsee schützt ,hab gesehen das es so ne Art Persenning gibt die man im Bug bereich rüberzieht oder würde die was bringen oder lieber ohne??


 
Hallo, ich wüsste nicht, dass es so etwas zu kaufen gibt?! Einige (meist ältere) Boote wie Wiking/ DSB haben serienmäßig eine Bugpersenning, meist in Verbindung mit einer Scheibe.
Dann gibt es noch sog. Bugstausäcke, die man vorne in den Süllrand einhängen kann... sind optisch ähnlich einer Persenning.

Normalerweise sollte beim Schlauchi aber über den Bug kein Wasser überkommen. Wie hast Du Deinen AB getrimmt?! Je nach Einstellung kann es etwas bringen, wenn Du den AB etwas weiter vom Heckspiegel wegtrimmst, so dass der Bug angehoben wird...

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Ollek (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Vielleicht habe ich es überlesen aber hast Du schonmal
> über ein BellyBoot nachgedacht?



jo hast überlesen 



Rotti schrieb:


> Ein BB habe ich schon, macht auch spaß, allerdings bin ich da zu eingeschränkt, was die mitnahme von mehreren ruten, material, thermosflasche etc. anbelangt.


----------



## Schl@chter (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



hausmeisterkrause schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wüsste nicht, dass es so etwas zu kaufen gibt?! Einige (meist ältere) Boote wie Wiking/ DSB haben serienmäßig eine Bugpersenning, meist in Verbindung mit einer Scheibe.
> Dann gibt es noch sog. Bugstausäcke, die man vorne in den Süllrand einhängen kann... sind optisch ähnlich einer Persenning.
> 
> Normalerweise sollte beim Schlauchi aber über den Bug kein Wasser überkommen. Wie hast Du Deinen AB getrimmt?! Je nach Einstellung kann es etwas bringen, wenn Du den AB etwas weiter vom Heckspiegel wegtrimmst, so dass der Bug angehoben wird...
> ...


 

Hab sowas bei Pieper -Boote gesehen für Zodiac Schlauchis
dachte vielleicht das es was bringt ,mein Motor ist schon richtig getrimmt das Problem ist wenn man mit 2 Leutz drin ist schafft der Motor es nicht mehr haben es vor 1 Woche auf der Ostsee gehabt das vorne ewig das Wasser reingeschwappt kam ich denke ma das ich mir dann wohl ma nen DSB oder Zyphyr anschaffen werde oder nen Gfk  ma schauen.


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Welche Boot/ Motor- Kombination hast Du aktuell genau?!
Ich persönlich bin gerade bei kleineren Schlauchis kein Freund der Bugpersenning, weil sie viel Platz nimmt.

Grundsätzlich gilt bei schwach motorisierten Booten: um ins Gleiten zu kommen, sollte das Gewicht im Boot möglichst weit vorne platziert sein... in Gleitphase dann möglichst weit nach hinten. Dies ist natürlich nur. z. T. möglich, wer räumt schon jedes Mal das komplette Boot um?!
Es kann aber schon helfen, wenn der Mitfahrer zunächst nach ganz vorne klettert und im Gleiten dann wieder nach hinten.

Ein Bekannter von mir hatte an einem Quicksilver selbst eine Scheibe aus Plexi/ Makrolon geschnitten, diese mit dem Heißluftfön gewärmt und gebogen und dann vorne am Süllrand befestigt.
Sah zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, hat aber wohl seinen Zweck erfüllt. Wenn ich ein Foto finde, stelle ich es hier ein....

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Schl@chter (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin
Hab nen Delphin 290 mit 8 Ps wobei wir ( Schwager und ich)zusammen 200 kg +Tank 25 l nicht richtig ins gleiten kamen
und somit verdrängerfahrt und bei jeder Welle Wasser ins Boot geschwappt ist Wellenhöhe ca .80-100 cm .Könnte vielleicht auch daran gelegen haben das ich nicht genug Luft in den Luftkiel gepumpt habe war recht wenig als wir wieder an Land waren.


----------



## Achmin (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@Schl@chter
Das kann sehr wahrscheinlich an dem zu schwach aufgeblasenen Luftkiel gelegen haben. Der bringt, richtig aufgeblasen, nicht wenig Auftrieb. Wenn der dann fast platt ist, taucht das Boot vorne stärker ein, so das bei entspr. Welle Wasser übern Schlauch kommt.

Ich muß Dir aber sagen, dass ich nicht in einem 2,90m Boot sitzen möchte, das bei 1m Welle Gleitfahrt macht. Da mußt du dich und deine Klamotten im Boot guuut festhalten|bigeyes.
Gruß, Armin


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schl@chter schrieb:


> Moin
> Hab nen Delphin 290 mit 8 Ps wobei wir ( Schwager und ich)zusammen 200 kg +Tank 25 l nicht richtig ins gleiten kamen
> und somit verdrängerfahrt und bei jeder Welle Wasser ins Boot geschwappt ist Wellenhöhe ca .80-100 cm .Könnte vielleicht auch daran gelegen haben das ich nicht genug Luft in den Luftkiel gepumpt habe war recht wenig als wir wieder an Land waren.


 
Also irgend etwas stimmt an der Geschichte nicht... bei +/- 1m Welle und 2,90m zerlegbaren Boot machst Du eh keine Gleitfahrt mehr ohne von den Schlägen aus dem Boot geworfen zu werden... in der Situation würde ich mich schön nach hinten verkrümeln und mit angestelltem Bug in Verdrängerfahrt tuckern.
Bis 1/2 m und 8 PS sollte es eigentlich mit Euch beiden gehen, wenn der AB denn tatsächlich die volle Leistung hat.

Ob der Luftkiel so viel Auftrieb bringt, wage ich ebenfalls zu bezweifeln... überlege mal, wie wenig Luft da im Vergleich zu den Schläuchen nur hineingeht, zumal er sich zu den Enden hin stark verjüngt.

Gruß
Werner

P.S. Hallo Armin, schön Dich hier auch zu treffen :vik:


----------



## Belex (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Also der Kiel sollte wirklich auf max. aufgeblasen sein damit die Außenhaut in Form bleibt.Wenn der Wasserdruck diese verwirft ist schluß mit gleiten.
Hatte mal ein altes DSB mit Holzboden,wenn der Kiel nicht richtig aufgeblasen war,was meißtens der Fall war weil das Ventil im A... war,kam der Boden immer ein Stückchen ins Boot 
und denn war Schulz mit Spaß


----------



## t.tillmann (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo, ich habe ein Suzumar 320AL Schlauchboot mit 5PS Forellenmotor:vik:, jetzt habe ich mir ein Echolot gekauft, wo habt ihr denn eure befestigt? Ich dachte mir, dass ich den Geber mit einer Schraubzwinge an den Spiegel befestige, um keine Löcher zu bohren. Aber jetzt, wohin das Gerät?;+
Es muß alles mobil bleiben, weil ich das Boot im Wohnwagen habe. Denn am Wohnwagen ist keine Anhängerkupplung und mit zwei Anhängern darf ich nicht fahren, nur der Landwirt mit seinen Fahrzeugen#q


----------



## Schl@chter (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



hausmeisterkrause schrieb:


> Also irgend etwas stimmt an der Geschichte nicht... bei +/- 1m Welle und 2,90m zerlegbaren Boot machst Du eh keine Gleitfahrt mehr ohne von den Schlägen aus dem Boot geworfen zu werden... in der Situation würde ich mich schön nach hinten verkrümeln und mit angestelltem Bug in Verdrängerfahrt tuckern.
> Bis 1/2 m und 8 PS sollte es eigentlich mit Euch beiden gehen, wenn der AB denn tatsächlich die volle Leistung hat.
> 
> Ob der Luftkiel so viel Auftrieb bringt, wage ich ebenfalls zu bezweifeln... überlege mal, wie wenig Luft da im Vergleich zu den Schläuchen nur hineingeht, zumal er sich zu den Enden hin stark verjüngt.
> ...


Moin
Ja was mich nur wundert bei uns auf dem Kanal Frau ,Kind 4 Jahre Hund  und meine wenigkeit kommen gerade so in Gleitfahrt
und auf der Ostsee längs zu den Wellen ging es nicht mitten in die wellen ist schon klar das es nicht geht ohne da man abhebt kann vielleicht sein das wir auch einfach zu schwer waren und der Tank noch zu voll war .Wenn ich alleine fahre schaft die Combo laut Gps 36 Kmh.
Q tillmann 
habe mein Geber auch mit Schraubzwinge befestigt und das Gerät auf nen kleinen Werkzeugkasten geschraubt wo unten der Gel Akku drin ist so kann man das Gerät zwischen Tank und Schläche klemmen


----------



## DDK (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach Schlachter,
ich hatte das gleiche Problem und habe eine Lösung gefunden.
Wenn du den Motor einhängst lege einen Vierkant auf den Spiegel von 2,5x2,5 cm, dann kommt der Motor ein Stückchen höher und die ganz Trimmung verändert sich. Habe 3,30 und 8 Ps und es funktioniert bestens.
Viel Spaß beim Gleiten.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ tillmann

Den Geber hab ich immer an einer Geberstange am Heckspiegel befestigt,




Quelle:www.the-tackle-store.de

Und das Gerät war auf einer Plastikbox festgeschraubt. In der Plastikbox hab ich diverses
Zubehör verstaut. (Werkzeug, Ersatzkanister, "ein weißes schwenkbares Licht" (Taschenlampe) usw...


----------



## Schl@chter (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



DDK schrieb:


> Tach Schlachter,
> ich hatte das gleiche Problem und habe eine Lösung gefunden.
> Wenn du den Motor einhängst lege einen Vierkant auf den Spiegel von 2,5x2,5 cm, dann kommt der Motor ein Stückchen höher und die ganz Trimmung verändert sich. Habe 3,30 und 8 Ps und es funktioniert bestens.
> Viel Spaß beim Gleiten.


 

Ok danke für den Tipp werde es ma testen bei der nächsten Fahrt#6


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

JUHU:vik:, hab ebend mein Schlauch von Wiking abgeholt:vik:

3,90 mal 1,80 :vik:


----------



## Achmin (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@Werner
Jou, hat mich auch gefreut, Dich hier zu sehen!

@Schnullerdorsch
Glückwunsch, und immer die Hand breit Wasser unterm Kiel!

Zur Echolotunterbringung:
Ich hatte keine schöne Kiste gefunden. Deswegen habe ich als Übergangslösung einfach das Akku in einen relativ flachen 5 Liter Eimer gestellt, in diesen an der Seite ein Loch gebohrt, durch das ich die Kabel ziehe und oben auf den Deckel auf eine passende Platte die Echolothalterung geschraubt. Bemerkenswerter Weise fällt das Lot dort nicht mal runter. Ist aber auch ein leichtes Eagle Cuda 240iGps. Die Lösung ist zwar noch nicht mein letztes Wort, geht aber ganz gut. Der Eimer muß nur im Boot an einen Platz, wo er nicht zu sehr umherrutschen kann.
Grüße, Armin


----------



## Belex (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Auch noch einen zur Echolotunterbringung:

Ich habe mir im Baumarkt so einen gaaaaanz einfachen ALU-Koffer  gekauft für 9,00€ . Da der Koffer eigentlich aus Presspappenzeugs besteht habe ich ne 2mm Aluplatte drauf geklebt, Gewindenieten rein fertig.
So kann ich das Echolot bei nichtgebrauch im Koffer lagern und am Wasser schnell montieren.Im Koffer ist genügent Platz für AKKU Zubehör und alles was im A4 Format ist.
Der Geber hängt standartmäßig an der Geberstange


----------



## Forellenhunter (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Vielleicht mal noch ein Hinweiss zur Trimmung:

Viele Boote kommen nicht in Gleitfahrt, weil sie einfach falsch getrimmt sind. Normalerweise sollte die Hohlsog-Platte (Kavitationsplatte am Motor) genau so hoch sein, wie die niedrigste Stelle am Boot. Leider sind die Boote und die Motorenhersteller nicht ganz einig, wie hoch ein Heckspiegel sein muss. Da hilft nur probieren. Man sollte den Motor mit diversen Holzleisten in unterschiedlicher Stärke so unterfüttern, dass in Gleitfahrt nichts am Motor nach oben spritzt (dann sitzt er zu tief) und der Motor in Kurvenfahrt keine Luft zieht (dann sitzt er zu hoch)
Grüße
FH


----------



## Forellenhunter (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schnullerdorsch schrieb:


> JUHU:vik:, hab ebend mein Schlauch von Wiking abgeholt:vik:
> 
> 3,90 mal 1,80 :vik:


 
Na herzlichen Glühstrumpf...


----------



## Forellenhunter (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ach ja, Echolot:
Habe den Geber am Spiegel fest montiert und die Schrauben mit Sikoflex abgedichtet. Im Boot hab ich eine Alukiste, auf der ich GPS und Echolot festgeschraubt habe. In der Kiste ist der Akku, das Werkzeugund was man sonst noch so alles braucht. Wenn ich das Boot abstelle, brauch ich nur die kpl. Kiste mitnehmen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Also hier ist es ganz gut wenn es ganz _*spieziell*_ sein soll
http://schlauchboot-forum.com


----------



## Hurricaneangler (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Mein Schlauchboot ,Bombard Tropik 3,20m und nen feinen Tohatsu 5 Ps 4-Takter !
Macht auch alleine super viel Spaß , komme zügig ins gleiten.
Das Boot ohne viel Schnickschnack , Rutenhalter am Spiegel und noch zwei die an einer Fischkiste montiert sind , reicht völlig aus . 
Und das Boot läßt sich noch wunderbar von mir alleine tragen ohne das ich danach durch bin .

Leider mußte ich den aufblasbaren Kiel entfernen da dieser sehr porös war , vielleicht kann mir hier jemand einen Tip geben wo ich einen neuen her bekomme ??!! 

Mfg


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ Schnullerdorsch Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

@ Hurrican Schönes Boot!
Meinst Du den hier?


----------



## Hurricaneangler (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Danke ,ja genau der ist es ! Hatte anfangs noch versucht meinen zu retten , hab es dann aber schnell aufgegeben mit dem Kleben nachdem ich sah aus wieviel Löchern die Luft entwich |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Vielleicht können die Jungs Dir weiterhelfen,
http://www.bombard-ersatzteile.de/


----------



## Hurricaneangler (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Alles klar ich werd mein Glück mal versuchen, danke dafür


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

moin schlauchi kapitäne

habe bei mir so ein kleines problem mit meinem boot.
habe ein YAM 330F mit einem 7,5 PS mercury thunderbolt (normalschaft). alles einwandfrei, das boot rennt bei vollgas rund 25 km/h. nu habe ich aber das problem, dass, wenn ich vollgas fahre und dann in eine kurve einlenke (eine etwas engere kurve) oder ich schräg zu den wellen fahre, eine überhole oder mir eine hinten rein rollt, dann saugt die schraube luft an und überdreht. dann muss ich erst wieder gas wegnehmen is die luftblase hinten weg ist und dann weiter. wisst ihr woher das kommt?

gruß Dorsch_Freak


----------



## Carptigers (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Der Motor sitzt zu hoch . Vielleicht kriegst du das mit der Trimmung hin... Oder absägen... |kopfkrat


----------



## Forellenhunter (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Der Motor sitzt zu hoch . Vielleicht kriegst du das mit der Trimmung hin... Oder absägen... |kopfkrat


Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Der Motor sitzt zu hoch. Wenn Du nichts unter dem Motor hast hilft es nur den Heckspiegel einige Milimeter abzuschleifen/abzuhobeln. 
Grüße
FH


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> . Wenn Du nichts unter dem Motor hast hilft es nur den Heckspiegel einige Milimeter abzuschleifen/abzuhobeln.
> Grüße
> FH



Naja Ich würde es erstmal mit einem Motor mit Längerem Schaft probieren. Am Boot lieber nicht rum schnitzen.


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hab ich gerade gefunden, also wenn jemand noch ein schones Schlauchi sucht mit zubehör für 750 € 3,20m
http://www.markt.de/index,17/keyword,schlauchboot/recordId,b4e10acb/respge,2/sortKey,0/show.htm


----------



## derfischangler (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Da Problem mit dem übertouren hatte ich auch bei meinem 5-er Mercury am Schlauchboot.
Das ist ein meiner Meinung nach Strömungsabriss. "Das Boot will schneller fahren als der Motor hergibt ". habe dann motormäßig aufgerüstet und das problem gibts nicht mehr.
gruß
U.T.


----------



## Forellenhunter (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



derfischangler schrieb:


> Da Problem mit dem übertouren hatte ich auch bei meinem 5-er Mercury am Schlauchboot.
> Das ist ein meiner Meinung nach Strömungsabriss. "Das Boot will schneller fahren als der Motor hergibt ". habe dann motormäßig aufgerüstet und das problem gibts nicht mehr.
> gruß
> U.T.


Das hat glaub ich nichts mit nem Strömungsabriss zu tun sondern Dein neuer Motor passt besser zum Boot.
Grüße
FH


----------



## benzy (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Hurricaneangler schrieb:


> Mein Schlauchboot ,Bombard Tropik 3,20m und nen feinen Tohatsu 5 Ps 4-Takter !
> Macht auch alleine super viel Spaß , komme zügig ins gleiten.
> Das Boot ohne viel Schnickschnack , Rutenhalter am Spiegel und noch zwei die an einer Fischkiste montiert sind , reicht völlig aus .
> Und das Boot läßt sich noch wunderbar von mir alleine tragen ohne das ich danach durch bin .
> ...


 
Hallo,

wenn du wirklich professionelle Hilfe in Sachen Schlauchboot suchst unbedingt hier mal vorbei schauen: http://www.schlauchbootreparatur.de/onlineshop/

Da kann man auch mal per mail oder telefonisch nachfragen. Man erhält immer eine kompetente Antwort. Der Mann weiß wovon er redet!


----------



## Seatrout64 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin zusammen,

wollte mein Yam-Schlauchboot mit Rutenhaltern und eventuell Downriggern aufrüsten, weiss aber nicht wie ich alles stabil befestigen kann.
Hatte mir gedacht den mittleren Rudersitz zu entfernen, den mit einer verstärkten Eigenkonstruktion zu ersetzen und darauf alles zu montieren, allerdings sehen mir die Laschen der Rudersitzaufnahme ziemlich windig aus.
Wollte nun auch nicht lange schrauben und montieren, bei meinem ehemaligen Wiking-Boot (Komet-Serie) funktionierte es ganz gut, hatte da den hinteren Back to Back Sitz entfernt und in den Laschen eine Eigenkonstruktion mit intergrierten Sitz.
Vielleicht hat jemand ja noch eine passende Idee.

Gruß 
Uwe

BB & Schlauchbootfreak#6


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Da suche ich auch noch nach ner passenden Idee. Hatte gehofft, hier stellt jemand seine Lösung ins Forum.
Grüße
FH


----------



## DDK (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach,

ich habe es ganz einfach gelöst, habe mir eine Kiste gebaut die so breit wie das Boot ist (also wie das Sitzbrett). Die Kiste sollte auch so hoch sein, dann spezielle Haken für die Alustringern um die Iste am Boot Befestigen.
Auf den Deckel der Kist kann man sein ganzen Krempel montieren. Wenn die Kiste groß genug ist kann man Tank und weiters Equipment darin verstauen, die Montage dauer keine Minute.


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



DDK schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> ich habe es ganz einfach gelöst, habe mir eine Kiste gebaut die so breit wie das Boot ist (also wie das Sitzbrett). Die Kiste sollte auch so hoch sein, dann spezielle Haken für die Alustringern um die Iste am Boot Befestigen.
> Auf den Deckel der Kist kann man sein ganzen Krempel montieren. Wenn die Kiste groß genug ist kann man Tank und weiters Equipment darin verstauen, die Montage dauer keine Minute.


Hast Du mal ein Bild von der Montage?
Grüße
FH


----------



## DDK (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach,
habe leider nur das eine Foto,war in der Anfangsphase, jetzt schaut das alles besser aus, bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mach ich mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin!

Haut Boardie Steve71 mal an. Der hat das Schlauchboot Trolling opitmiert


----------



## Seatrout64 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin zusammen,

@ DDK: Aus welchen Material ist denn Deine Kiste?
Hatte mir nämlich auch mal eine aus Holz gebaut, mit Rutenhaltern, Sitz usw., war dann natürlich viel zu schwer.

Habe mal vor Jahren eine Konstruktion an der Ostsee gesehen, die lief vom Rudersitz zum Spiegel oben oder am Schlauch, es war ein schmales Brett verschraubt mit Spiegel und glaube ich, weiss es aber nicht genau, an den Bodenbrettern befestigt. Im Bug hatten die Kollegen zusätzlich auch einen Planermast montiert.
Beim Schleppfischen wird ganze Konstruktion nun ja auch gewaltig belastet.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Forellenhunter (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



DDK schrieb:


> Tach,
> habe leider nur das eine Foto,war in der Anfangsphase, jetzt schaut das alles besser aus, bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mach ich mal ein paar Bilder.


Ist ne Idee, die Rutenhalter an der Kiste zu verschrauben. Hab nur Angst, dass die Ruten bei Rauer Fahrt mal den Abgang machen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Belex (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ DKK


Ich habe an unserem Suzumar Heck(Slip)räder montiert,da zur Befestigung Löcher in den Heckspiegel gebort werden mußten bot sich die Gelekenheit auf der Innenseite eine rechteckige V4A Platte mit angeschweißten 40mm Rohren in 250mm länge zu montieren.Je Seite 2 Stück davon eins senkrecht und eins 45° geneigt zum Schleppen.Einziger Nachteil beim Schleppen , eine Rute hat man nicht im Blick .
In den Senkrechten Rohren stehen die Ruten sicher auch bei unruhiger Fahrt.
Ich werde noch heute Bilder einstellen , muß nur erst welche machen.


----------



## Belex (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hier nun die Bilder


----------



## Fishhook (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin......ich suche auch noch nach einer brauchbaren Lösung, meine Ruten, das Echolot und das andere ganze Gerödel im Boot vernünftig zu befestigen und zu verstauen.....|kopfkrat

http://img99.*ih.us/img99/498/85886219jp3.jpg

Wie man sieht, liegt das bei mir auch immer nur so wirr im Boot rum....also wenn da jemand noch brauchbare und nicht so preisintensive Lösungen parat hat, immer her damit....am besten mit Bildern. :m

Achja, mein Boot: 

Solidmarine 3,20m mit Luftboden
dazu entweder 2,5 PS Mariner
oder Rhino VX 28
und im Notfall ein paar Ruder |supergri :g


----------



## Seatrout64 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Belex schrieb:


> hier nun die Bilder
> Anhang anzeigen 74886
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 74887



@Belex: Prima Idee, stören denn die inneren Ruten nicht beim Lenkeinschlag mit der Steuerpinne und bleibt denn die Rutenhalterung beim zerlegen des Bootes am Spiegel?

Gruß
U.HH-Fu.


----------



## Belex (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin ,
da die Rutenhalter mit den außen liegenden Sliprädern verschraubt sind bleibt beim zerlegen alles am Spiegel.Das Boot bleibt eigentlich immer aufgebaut außer zur Reinigung und dabei stört es nicht.
Der Lenkeinschlag ist natürlich ein wenig begrenzt aber bis jetzt war alles machbar also 150° Drehwinkel sollten es wohl sein.
Wie schon vorher erwähnt stört nur das beim schleppen immer eine Rute im Rücken ist.


----------



## Belex (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Aber nun noch mal ne andere Sache ,
bei mir stellt sich folgendes Problem.Wir haben ja ein schön weißes Suzumar Boot ... aber dieses schöne Weiß sieht ganz schnell gar nicht mehr schön weiß aus, was benutzt ihr denn für Reiniger es soll ja nichts entfettendes verwendet werden.
Die normalen Gummititanic-Reiniger bringen nicht den gewünschten effekt.
Wat nu...?


----------



## Seatrout64 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin, moin,

kenne dieses Problem|rolleyes habe bei meinem Yam-Boot auch noch keinen  Reiniger gefunden. Mein Händler meinte nur mit klaren Wasser und etwas Spülmittel, weil die Bootshaut aus einen Kunststoff-/ PVC-Gemisch besteht und mit einen speziellen Schlauchbootreiniger die Bootshaut angegriffen bzw. der Weichmacher verloren geht.
Bei meinem ehemaligen Wiking mit Hypalon war das kein Thema, da konnte man sogar mit Lösungsmitteln ans Werk gehen und anschliessend die Bootshaut mit Bootswachs behandeln, sah dann wie neu aus.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Wendet Euch mal an www.schlauchbootreparatur.de #6
Der hat einen tollen Reiniger und ein Sprühfinish, das man nach der Reinigung benutzen kann.

Der Inhaber Frank (genannt Holländer, da aus NL |supergri) hat richtig Ahnung, er macht für die meisten Schlauchboot- Anbieter in D auch die Garantieabwicklung, was m. E. schon etwas heißen will.
Auch will er nicht nur verkaufen, sondern hilft auch gerne mit Tipps, einfach anrufen oder mailen.

P.S. Bin weder verwandt/ verschwägert noch kriege ich Prozente #h


----------



## benzy (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Belex schrieb:


> @ DKK
> 
> 
> Ich habe an unserem Suzumar Heck(Slip)räder montiert,da zur Befestigung Löcher in den Heckspiegel gebort werden mußten bot sich die Gelekenheit auf der Innenseite eine rechteckige V4A Platte mit angeschweißten 40mm Rohren in 250mm länge zu montieren.Je Seite 2 Stück davon eins senkrecht und eins 45° geneigt zum Schleppen.Einziger Nachteil beim Schleppen , eine Rute hat man nicht im Blick .
> ...


 

Hallo,

und denkt immer daran:jedes Loch und jede Schraube die in den hölzernen Heckspiegel gebohrt wird mit Sikaflex oder einem gleichwertigen anderen Marinedichtstoff abzudichten! Der Spiegel wird es euch mit einem langen Leben danken! Man glaubt nicht wie schnell so ein Stück Holz aufquillt und anfängt zu verfaulen!
Man sollte auch *kein* Sanitärsilicon aus dem Baumarkt verwenden!


----------



## Belex (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



benzy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und denkt immer daran:jedes Loch und jede Schraube die in den hölzernen Heckspiegel gebohrt wird mit Sikaflex oder einem gleichwertigen anderen Marinedichtstoff abzudichten! Der Spiegel wird es euch mit einem langen Leben danken! Man glaubt nicht wie schnell so ein Stück Holz aufquillt und anfängt zu verfaulen!
> Man sollte auch *kein* Sanitärsilicon aus dem Baumarkt verwenden!


 

Nur mal zur Beruhigung ich habe 20mm große Löcher in den Spiegel gebohrt und in diese V4A  Hülsen in 18mm Durchmesser
mit Sika 260 eingeklebt und versiegelt.#6
Bin mir sicher daß das i O geht.


----------



## Schütti (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ja wenn Herr Forellenhunter so einen schönen Tröööööt aufmacht muss ich ja auch mal was schreiben.

Also, habe seit 2002 dieses Schlauchi:



Hier am Strand von Katharinenhof (Fehmarn)

Genau 2,7 m lang mit einem Honda BF 2 (2,3 PS |bla:|supergri).

Transportiert wird dieses auf den Urlaubsfahrten abgebaut im Kofferraum und wird am Urlaubsort (meistens Fehmarn oder Holland #6) aufgebaut und kommt dann auf´s Autodach um damit zum Wasser zu fahren. Hilfreich bei dem Autodachtransport ist natürlich eine "Dachreling" und zwei gute Spanngurte da auf der Reling das Boot sehr stabil zum Aufliegen kommt.

Das Wichtigste natürlich bei Schlauchbootfahrten auf der Ostsee mit kleinem Motor ist das Beobachten der aktuellen Wetterlage und der -aussichten. Aussdem sind folgenen Sachen immer mit an Bord: Rettungswesten, Signalraketen, Anker, Paddel, GPS, Echolot, Driftanker, Handy und was zu trinken .

Bei mir ist es allerdings kein Alkohol, der kommt immer hinterher |rolleyes|supergri. 

Ausserdem habe ich mir (zumindest mit dem Motor) eine max. Entfernung von 2 km vom Ufer auferlegt. Natürlich hat man auch da schlechte Karten mit den Paddeln ans Ufer zu kommen, sollte mal der Motor ausfallen und man einen 5er bft Wind (ablandig) bekommen. Aber dann ist auch der mit 50 PS angeschmiert.

Da hilft dann nur noch Anker raus, DGZRS anrufen und GPS-Koordinaten durchgeben. Ist mir allerdings noch nicht passiert (Holzklopf....|bla.

Ich schreibe Dieses nur so ausführlich da ansonsten sämtliche Kritiker kleiner Motoren sich wieder aufregen......"Wie kannst du mit so einem Motor auf die Ostsee......auch die Ostsee ist keine Badewanne.....u.s.w." Sie haben ja Recht, aber mit ein bisschen Überlegung und den gewissen Sicherheitsmassnahmen, denke ich, kann man das Risiko extrem minimieren |stolz::m.

Der Motor ist übrigens ein 4-Takter und extrem sparsam und leicht (13 kg). Dies war mir wichtig, da ich den Motor ja immer abbauen muss um ihn in den Kofferraum zu legen. Ausserdem ist er luftgekühlt und daher sehr pflegeleicht. Ein büsschen laut vielleicht, aber ich blaube die neuen Modelle sind ein bisschen leiser ;+#6.

Hier noch ein Foto vom Heck:




Die Holzstange mit der Zwinge benutze ich für den Geber des Echolots. Ansonsten heisst es max. 2 Leute zum Angeln mit je 1 Rute und sowenig Gerödel wie möglich dann hat man auch noch genug Platz für die Beine :m.

So, wenn noch Fragen sind, her damit und alles gute an Forellenhunter und "Petri Heil" für Pfingsten. Wir sehen uns bestimmt Ende September auf der Insel.....:vik:.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Ollek (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schütti schrieb:


> sollte mal der Motor ausfallen und man einen 5er bft Wind (ablandig) bekommen. Aber dann ist auch der mit 50 PS angeschmiert.



|znaika:

Wie kannst du nur mit nem 5er auf die Ostsee ? Das ist doch keine Badewanne!!!

Bedenke das bitte bei den heutigen Sicherheitsbestimmungen.#4

|supergri Wenn man schon so freundlich drauf aufmerksam gemacht wird kann man halt nicht anders.

gruss

Ps: is spass |supergri


----------



## Seatrout64 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo zusammen,

mit der richtigen Sicherheitsausrüstung, wie schon erwähnt und stabiler, ruhiger Wetterlage, kann man meiner Meinung nach auch getrost einen solchen Angeltrip auf der Ostsee unternehmen.
Allerdings wären mir persönlich 2 km vom Ufer etwas zu weit mit 2,3 PS, hatte mal Malesche mit einem 4 PS Mercury (Zweitakter / Zündung defekt) auf der Ostsee in DK. War ca. 2 km draussen, ziemlich starke Strömung und hatte leider ein zu kurzes Ankerseil, welches mein Schlauchboot nicht hielt, kam aber dank sehr guter Riemen und Ruderdollen etwas durchgeschwitzt aber sicher an Land.
Mit einen größeren Boot/Motor ohne Hilfsmotor und mit Stechpaddeln (meistens bei größeren Schlauchbooten) wäre ich nicht vom Fleck gekommen, deswegen groß ist nicht unbedingt sicherer.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Fishhook (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



> Die Holzstange mit der Zwinge benutze ich für den Geber des Echolots.


In mancher Hinsicht bin ich wohl zu sehr Ästhet....dieses hölzerne Ding, mit 'ner Schraubzwinge ans Heck gepresst, kommt mir jedenfalls nicht ins (ans) Boot....|abgelehn

Ich such eher nach einer "gutaussehenden" Lösung, am besten gleich kombiniert mit 'nem Ruten-, Echolotdisplay-Halter.....also, wenn jemand mal sowas zeigen könnte....#h

Ideen dafür hab ich schon im Kopf....aber leider noch nicht hardwaremässig verwirklicht....was wohl am meisten daran liegt, dass ich nicht schweissen kann....#c


----------



## Forellenhunter (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Fishhook schrieb:


> In mancher Hinsicht bin ich wohl zu sehr Ästhet....dieses hölzerne Ding, mit 'ner Schraubzwinge ans Heck gepresst, kommt mir jedenfalls nicht ins (ans) Boot....|abgelehn
> 
> Ich such eher nach einer "gutaussehenden" Lösung, am besten gleich kombiniert mit 'nem Ruten-, Echolotdisplay-Halter.....also, wenn jemand mal sowas zeigen könnte....#h
> 
> Ideen dafür hab ich schon im Kopf....aber leider noch nicht hardwaremässig verwirklicht....was wohl am meisten daran liegt, dass ich nicht schweissen kann....#c


 
Dann erzähl doch mal Deine Ideen. Ich kann schweissen und vielleicht kann man da ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt draus machen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Fishhook (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin FH....werde meine Ideen bei Gelegenheit mal zu Papier bringen....:m


----------



## Belex (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

ja mach das mal ich habe dazu einen guten Lieferanten für Alu und V4A Rohr Vierkant und Blech.da sollte wohl was gehen.


----------



## Forellenhunter (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Fishhook schrieb:


> Moin FH....werde meine Ideen bei Gelegenheit mal zu Papier bringen....:m


 


Belex schrieb:


> ja mach das mal ich habe dazu einen guten Lieferanten für Alu und V4A Rohr Vierkant und Blech.da sollte wohl was gehen.


 
Und ich hab ein gutes Schweissgerät. Da können wir ja loslegen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Seatrout64 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo zusammen,:vik:

im Zubehörhandel wird schon seit einiger Zeit eine stufenlos einstellbare Sitzbank / Kiste aus Gfk angeboten, wo man erst das Boot zu 3/4 aufpumpt, dann die Sitzbank / Kiste auf Bootsbreite anpasst und anschliessend das Schlauchboot vollständig aufpumpt.
Da diese Konstruktion ganz interessant aussieht, wollt ich gern mal wissen, ob das Teil auch standfest ist bzw. Eure Erfahrungen damit.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Belex (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

da fallen mir nur zwei Buchstaben ein

K A

keine Ahnung|kopfkrat


----------



## Spliff (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hiermal meine Maße ;-)  6.50 m BWA , Evinrude 120 PS , Lcx Lowrance , und zwei  Penn Phantom  D-Rigger Angeln vom Schlauchboot ist für die Ostsee das beste trotz allem sollte man nur mit ausreichender Schutzausrüstung rausfahren 4-6 C sind verdammt kalt 
Wer Intresse hat der kann ein paar Gps daten für Fehmarn von mir bekommen 


Mfg Spliff


----------



## Achmin (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@Spliff
Mein lieber Onkel Herwig! Da mußt Du aber auf der Autobahn von Speyer her eine lange Radio Show anhören, bevor Du auf der Ostsee den Grund abdrummen kannst. Und wenn Du ins Wasser fällst, bist Du sowieso der rote Hugo.
Übrigens: 85555 ist nicht meine Nummer!

Gruß Armin


----------



## Spliff (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

:q:q:q  elf Stunden + Baustellenstress mit Bootchen ist net lustig 
 Aber eine Woche Fehmarn entschädigt für alle Strapazen


----------



## leichtdorsch (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo lohnt es sich zur Zeit mit dem Schlauchboot
auf Dorsch zu Angeln ich dachte daran nächsten Samstag,
 nach Katharienenhof zu fahren. Ein bischen mit Wobbler
zu schleppen bis zu 1000m raus, habe ein Brig Baltic 310
mit 5PS Tohatsu.Oder laichen die Dorsche jetzt ab?


----------



## Seatrout64 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin leichtdorsch,

derzeit herrscht bisschen Beisspause, letzte Woche wurde von den Luftmatratzen in der Hohwachter Bucht nicht besonders gefangen, nur vereinzelt Dorsch, Mefo.= null.
Vielleicht läuft es ja auf Fehmarn besser???;+
Dorschlaichzeit haben wir jetzt, aber in einer Wassertiefe um ca. 20m, nicht im Flachwasser.

@ All: Wie sieht es denn nun mit den Vorschlägen zur Trollingvorrichtung bzw. Rutenhaltern aus?
Bis jetzt ziemlich mager die Tipps

Gruß
U.HH-Fu.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin!

Im Moment haben wir Wassertemperaturen von ca 3,5° an der Oberfläche.
Das ist denm Fischlies wohl etwas zu frisch :q


----------



## Ollek (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Seatrout64 schrieb:


> @ All: Wie sieht es denn nun mit den Vorschlägen zur Trollingvorrichtung bzw. Rutenhaltern aus?
> Bis jetzt ziemlich mager die Tipps
> 
> Gruß
> U.HH-Fu.



Ich setz nachher mal ein Bild rein von meiner Vorrichtung


----------



## schwerinchris (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Schlauchifreunde,

ich habe seit 5 Jahren ein Zodiak mit festem Boden an dem ich einen 5 PS Johnson befestige.
Dazugekommen sind in den letzten Jahren, ein Eagle Cuda und ein paar Rutenhalter. Kleiner Trailer ist in Planung.
Ich hatte mir dieses Boot mal zugelegt weil ich keinen Bock hatte, mich auf Seebrücken zu drängeln wenn die Hornizeit ran war.
Mittlerweile hat sich dieses Boot bewährt.
Früher hab ich es aufs Auto gebunden, jetzt lasse ich die Luft etwas ab und schiebe es hinten in den Transporter rein.
Das aufbauen des Bodens dauert mir immer zu lange.
Das Eagle Cuda findet auch in der Ostsee seinen Fisch obwohl es ja wesentlich bessere Fischfinder gibt.
Hab das Boot auch schon mit nach Norge gehabt und bin damit duch die Fjorde geschlichen.
Mit 2 Personen die unter 70 Kg wiegen kommt man damit allemal in Gleitfahrt, somit halte ich es auch nicht für untermotorisiert.
Zur Frage ob auf die Ostsee oder nicht kann ich nur sagen, klar kann man das, aber immer schön aufs Wetter achten und stehts genug Sprit, sowie Handy (voller Akku) und Schwimmwesten mitnehmen und nicht zu weit rausfahren, so daß man bei Wetterumschwung auch mal schnell an Land kann. Hier liegt auch einer der wesentlichen Vorteile der Schlauchis -
man kann überall anlanden ohne gleich den Bootskörper zu zerstöhren.
Kleiner Tip noch am Rande : niemals hinstellen, immer alles schön im sitzen machen.
Wenn ich mir überlege was man so für Boote ausgeben kann, binn ich doch mit meiner Bootsversion zufrieden.|rolleyes

Demnächst möchte ich damit versuchen an der Küste zu schleppen.
Wenn einer Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema vom Schlauchi aus hat, bin ich für jeden Tip dankbar.

Greez aus Hamburg#6
Chris


----------



## angel-daddy (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi an alle,
wir( ein Kollege und ich) haben uns auch vor ein paar Tagen ein Schlauchi gekauft.
Es ist ein Suzumar 390 Al mit einem Suzuki 15 PS Viertakter. Ein Trailer geört auch zum Gespann.
Eine Probefahrt haben wir noch nicht gemacht, da uns noch Ausrüstung- und Sicherheitsmittel fehlen. Wir kaufen recht fleißig!
Als Echolot nutzen wir ein Lowrance X 125.
Ich bin überzeugt, dass wir hier noch gute Anregungen und Verbesserungen finden werden.....

Gruß Martin


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Angel-Daddy,

Mast und Schotbruch! zu dem neuen Boot.
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß damit und ordentlich dicke Dorsche :q


----------



## Ollek (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

So nun wie versprochen meine Downrigger Schleppvorrichtung.
(man muss sich nur ein Schlauboot dazwischen vorstellen |supergri)

Die Downrigger wurden von einem Werkzeugmacher in Handarbeit hergestellt der auch hin und wieder bei Ebay verkauft.

Ein besseres Preis Leistungsverhälnis kann ich mir bei den Dingern nicht Wünschen.

Man kann sie 360 Grad drehen und in 8 Verschiedenen Positionen aretieren. Die Ausleger können bis 10kg tragen.


----------



## angel-daddy (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi nochmal,

@Torsk: Danke Danke....ein bis zweimal  im Jahr fahren wir zur Ostsee um Dorsche und Co zu beangeln. Ansonsten werden wir wohl mehr in den Niederlanden rund um Roermond fischen gehen. 

@Ollek: Glückwunsch......sieht sehr gut aus.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Seatrout64 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

HALLO!!!

@Ollek: Feines Teil#6, wird die Schleppvorrichtung als Rudersitz montiert?
Traue nämlich den Laschen der Rudersitzaufnahme nicht so richtig.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Ollek (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Seatrout64 schrieb:


> HALLO!!!
> 
> @Ollek: Feines Teil#6, wird die Schleppvorrichtung als Rudersitz montiert?
> Traue nämlich den Laschen der Rudersitzaufnahme nicht so richtig.
> ...



Hast recht, aus dem Grund wird noch zusätzlich eine Aluminium vierkannt Konstruktion auf den Boden angeschraubt. sieht man nur nicht im Bild.

Also auf der Unterseite von der Holzplatte links und rechts nach unten zur Bodenplatte. 

Ich kann dieses Brett sowohl als Ruder aber auch als "Mittelsitz" befestigen. In der Mitte des Bootes angebracht ist es für mich bequemer hinten am Motor und ich hab alles besser im Überblick


----------



## Seatrout64 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo nochmal,

@Ollek: Wirklich tolle Konstruktion, gefällt mir besser als eine Kiste.
Durch die Vorrichtung als Rudersitz ist die Stabilität des Bootes auch wesentlich besser.
Benutzt Du zur Verschraubung des Vierkantes mit der Bodenplatte eigentlich Schlossschrauben?
Soll nun ja nicht zwischen Bootshaut und Bodenplatte bzw. Schraube die Bootshaut beschädigt werden.
Werde mir wohl so eine ähnliche Konstruktion bauen.#6

Wünsch Dir immer ein dickes Petri Heil damit!

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Ollek (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ Uwe

Ja richtig, Schlauchseitig abgerundete Schlossschrauben und auf der Innenseite zur schnelleren Montage Flügelmuttern.

Ist Ruckzuck Montiert.

#h gruss


----------



## Forellenhunter (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Ollek schrieb:


> So nun wie versprochen meine Downrigger Schleppvorrichtung.
> (man muss sich nur ein Schlauboot dazwischen vorstellen |supergri)
> 
> Die Downrigger wurden von einem Werkzeugmacher in Handarbeit hergestellt der auch hin und wieder bei Ebay verkauft.
> ...


Das ist ja mal ne richtig geile Idee. Hatte mir auch mal sowas vorgestellt, aber nicht gedacht, dass man das umsetzen kann. Werde auch mal wieder etwas rumtüfteln. Bis Pfingsten brauch ich sowas auch#6
Grüße
FH


----------



## Ollek (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ Forellenhunter

Ja schreib ihn an, wie gesagt er fertigt auch auf Anfrage.  

Ich werde heute aber noch das andere in die Wege leiten..|rolleyes


----------



## Forellenhunter (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Forellenhunter
> 
> Ja schreib ihn an, wie gesagt er fertigt auch auf Anfrage.
> 
> Ich werde heute aber noch das andere in die Wege leiten..|rolleyes


 
Ich plane gerade meine zwei neuen DR, welche ich an meinem Lichtbügel befestigen kann. Muss das am WE mal ausmessen und mit ihm durchsprechen. Das wär MEGAG.....
Grüße
FH


----------



## Schütti (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi Sören,

da tun sich ja richtig neue Angelmethoden auf :q. Da bin ich mal gespannt wie im Herbst dein High-Tech-Kutter aussieht. Dann darf ich wohl mit ´ner normalen Spinnrute gar nicht mehr mit....oder wie#c#d:q:q.

Downrigger.....und solche Sachen. Hut ab. Aber ich bin ja immer für was Neues.

Übrigens scheinst du ja im Moment wieder ein bisschen mehr Zeit zu haben, wenn du solch dolle Sachen bauen willst.

Bei mir ist auch wieder alles im Lot.....Job-mässig....na, du weisst schon. Also, noch weiterhin viel Erfolg mit deinem Trööt hier. Ich werde ihn weiter verfolgen.

Bis denne

Schütti


----------



## Forellenhunter (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schütti schrieb:


> Hi Sören,
> 
> da tun sich ja richtig neue Angelmethoden auf :q. Da bin ich mal gespannt wie im Herbst dein High-Tech-Kutter aussieht. Dann darf ich wohl mit ´ner normalen Spinnrute gar nicht mehr mit....oder wie#c#d:q:q.
> 
> ...


Hi Marco,
schön, dass bei Dir alles Klar ist, das hört man doch gern. 
Du weisst doch, der Tag hat 24 Stunden, und wenn das nicht reicht, nehm ich noch die Nacht dazu|kopfkrat. Außerdem, für Dich ist immer noch ein Platz frei auf meiner Hochseejacht. Und ich muss ja auch an 2009 und an LL denken. LUST?????????
Grüße
FH


----------



## Pody12002 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Moin habe auf die schnelle einen AB gekaugt aber was habe ich da????ist ein Tomos4??? was für sprit braucht der 150??von der Tanke und hat der Luft oder Wasserkühlung?????sory aber ich habe echt null Plan Gruss Pody


----------



## Forellenhunter (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Pody12002 schrieb:


> Moin Moin habe auf die schnelle einen AB gekaugt aber was habe ich da????ist ein Tomos4??? was für sprit braucht der 150??von der Tanke und hat der Luft oder Wasserkühlung?????sory aber ich habe echt null Plan Gruss Pody


Tomos ist eine Firma aus dem ehem. Jugoslawien. Sollen sehr gute Motoren sein. Wurden in den 70-80er Jahren gebaut. Gehe davon aus, dass das ein Zweitakter ist, also Mischung 1:50. Ob Luft oder Wassergekühlt siehst Du ja an den Wassereintrittsöffnungen am Schaft in Höhe der Schraube.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Pody12002 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Tomos ist eine Firma aus dem ehem. Jugoslawien. Sollen sehr gute Motoren sein. Wurden in den 70-80er Jahren gebaut. Gehe davon aus, dass das ein Zweitakter ist, also Mischung 1:50. Ob Luft oder Wassergekühlt siehst Du ja an den Wassereintrittsöffnungen am Schaft in Höhe der Schraube.
> Grüße
> FH


:vik: Wassereintrittsöffnungen??????? wie schaut sowas aus?vorne oder hinter der Schraube?und der Sprit von der Tanke geht?????? boaaaa ich habe noch mind. 1000fragen danke dir aber schon mal


----------



## Waldemar (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Sprit 1:50 sicher, aber nicht von der Tanke.
Den mischt Du Dir am besten selbst .
Mischöl nimmst Du vom Bootshändler o. 3-2-1.
Muß draufstehen für Außenborder u. nach TC-W3 Norm.

Nehm mal die Haube ab und schau Dir den Zylinder an.
Wenn er außen glatt ist, und Schläuche drann sind ist er bestimmt Wassergekühlt.
Hat er sowas wie Kühlrippen u. o. eine Art Lüfterrad dann hat er ne Luftkühlung.
Ist nicht das schlechteste. 
Zwar etwas lauter, aber weniger Pflegeintensiev.


----------



## Pody12002 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Morgen gleich mal schauen geht  will doch bald mal los danke erst mal werde mich aber 100 pro nochmal melden|wavey:


----------



## Fishhook (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Männers....melde mich nun mal endlich wieder in diesem fantastischen Thread.....habe in letzter Zeit viel um die Ohren gehabt, aber jetzt endlich mal wieder Zeit und Muße mich um das vermaledeite Thema, "Geberstange und Rutenhalter im Schlauchi", zu kümmern....|bla:

Ich habe mich nach etlichen Überlegungen, Recherchen und Zeichnungen meinerseits dazu entschieden, doch auf vorgefertigte Produkte zurückzugreifen......warum????

Eine Maßanfertigung die meinen Wünschen entsprechen würde, gibt es erstens nicht, würde zweitens sehr viel Geld kosten, hätte drittens sehr viele Arbeitsstunden und viel Anpassungsarbeit, mit eventuellen Verwürfen des vorgefertigten Probestücks zur Folge....

Fazit, dieser, meiner Überlegungen, ist ein Rutenhalter aus dem WorldWideWeb, den ich mir im Zweierpack gekauft habe, und eine Geberstange, die ich mir, sofern ich eine Artikelanfrage positiv beantwortet bekomme, dann auch bestellen werde.....

Das ganze kostet mich dann knapp unter hundert €, und ist hoffentlich das Geld wert.....


Den Link, zur Geberstange incl. Tableaut fürs Display kann ich hier mal einstellen....für die Rutenhalter gehts leider nicht, da ich sie bei...3...2...1... erworben habe, und sie derzeit nicht mehr angeboten werden.....#c

Also hier der Link für die Geberstange.....es gibt sicherlich günstigere, aber keine andere, die ein integriertes Tableaut fürs Display vorweisen, oder???

http://www.fishing-dreams.de/product_info.php?products_id=2062&refID=yat


----------



## Schütti (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> schön, dass bei Dir alles Klar ist, das hört man doch gern.
> Du weisst doch, der Tag hat 24 Stunden, und wenn das nicht reicht, nehm ich noch die Nacht dazu|kopfkrat. Außerdem, für Dich ist immer noch ein Platz frei auf meiner Hochseejacht. Und ich muss ja auch an 2009 und an LL denken. LUST?????????
> Grüße
> FH


 
LUST zum Angel....? Was ist das denn für ´ne Frage 
|kopfkrat|rolleyes|supergri. Wenn man nur mehr Urlaub hätte. Eine Woche LL ist mir halt ein bisschen lang, wobei du absolut Recht hast, wenn du sagst, dass sich die Stecke (vorallem mit Boot) für dich nur für ´ne ganze Woche lohnt. 

Erst einmal treffen wir uns Ende September auf Fehmarn und dann häcken wir mal was für 2009 aus #6.

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## Carptigers (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ Fishhook

Der Geber fliegt doch bei schnellerer Fahrt weg ...|kopfkrat


----------



## Fishhook (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



> Der Geber fliegt doch bei schnellerer Fahrt weg ...


 
Hast du damit schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht???? #y


----------



## Stokker (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

[quote=Manni63; .

Hier wird viel von Dachtransport, Trailer usw. geschrieben. Warum laßt ihr nicht einfach die Luft raus und packt das Teil ins Auto? Gibts da außer dem Zeitaufwand noch andere Nachteile?

Der war gut. Warum lasst ihr nicht einfach die Luft raus ??
Mein Schlauchboot 3,60er, wiegt ca. 70 KG mit Holzboden.Der 27 KG Motor und der Rest Gerödel kommt dann noch dazu. Da ich an der Ostsee fast täglich meine Angelreviere wechsel ,muss ich das zwangsläufig machen. Und das ist eine Heidenarbeit.Das Geschleppe zum und vom Strand ist der reinste Horror. Dann das Auf und Abgebaue und wieder schleifen , schleppen, zerren, wuchten. Das wird dir jeder SB Besitzer gerne bestätigen.
Wenn ich allein rausfahre muss ich mich nach dem Aufbau erstmal frisch umziehen, so schwitze ich beim Pumpen.Davor muss man noch die Bretter in einer unmöglichen Haltung reinklemmen. Wahnsinn.

Aber ich mach`s trotzdem wieder. Sind schon ein komisches Volk, wir Angler....|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## Pody12002 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin ich nochmal lach!!!(jemand mit Boot und null Plan ) ist es super schlimm dern Motor einfach mal max 1Min laufen zu klassen auch ohne Wasser???will nur wissen ob ES noch lebt??? ach ja ich habe noch 2Feststoffwesten über wie neu verpackt usw braucht noch jemand aus HH welche???


----------



## Seatrout64 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Pody12002 schrieb:


> Moin ich nochmal lach!!!(jemand mit Boot und null Plan ) ist es super schlimm dern Motor einfach mal max 1Min laufen zu klassen auch ohne Wasser???will nur wissen ob ES noch lebt???



Moin, moin,

würde lieber den Motor in die Regentonne oder ähnliches stellen, eventuell kannst Dir dabei die Wasserpumpe (Impeller) ruinieren beim trockenlaufen des Aussenborders, aber max. 1 Min. müsste noch gehen.#6

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Pody12002 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Seatrout64 schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> würde lieber den Motor in die Regentonne oder ähnliches stellen, eventuell kannst Dir dabei die Wasserpumpe (Impeller) ruinieren beim trockenlaufen des Aussenborders, aber max. 1 Min. müsste noch gehen.#6
> 
> ...


wil das echt nur mal testen also wie gesagt max 1Min


----------



## Ollek (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ Stokker gebe dir recht, ich hätte keine Lust mehr zum Angeln wen ich das Boot ständig auf und abbauen müsste.

#d@ Pody

Nein ich würd es nicht tun, nicht mal 1 Minute.

Der Impeller besteht aus Gummi und wenn der trocken läuft gibts Abrieb, 1minute könnte schon reichen insbesondere wenn er schon älter ist.

Lieber mit Spülanschluss oder Tonne


----------



## Pody12002 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

ok also bessermit Wasser also morgen ab nach Obi Tonne holen lach...


----------



## Ollek (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Bedingt durch das gute Wetter hab ich gestern die Saison eingeleitet und bin mal ne Runde gedreht.

Motor läuft nun endlich wie er soll.

@ Forellenhunter gibts was neues vom Projekt?

Inspiriert von einem Angebot bei Ebay 330214394191 werde ich mir diese Trimmklappen anbauen.

Durch den schweren Motor (70 kg) und meinen Gazellenhaften knapp 150 kgrämmchen komm ich recht Spät in Gleitfahrt wenn ich allein bin und der Motor noch nicht ausreichend Temperatur hat.

Mal sehen obs was bringt.

gruss


----------



## Pody12002 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin moin noch immer viele frahen wegen meinem tomos4 er hat Kühlrippen ist also Luftgekühlt(glaube ich)er hat aber aug hinter der Schraube eine kleine öffnung ist die für Wasserkühlung ????frage mal wegen Kontrollstrahl???Gruss Mike


----------



## Ollek (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Pody12002 schrieb:


> Moin moin noch immer viele frahen wegen meinem tomos4 er hat Kühlrippen ist also Luftgekühlt(glaube ich)er hat aber aug hinter der Schraube eine kleine öffnung ist die für Wasserkühlung ????frage mal wegen Kontrollstrahl???Gruss Mike



@ Pody

Ich kenn mich leider mit dem Tomos überhaupt nicht aus, aber evt. könnte dir diese Seite weiterhelfen.

http://www.camping-outdoor-laden.de/

Das wären warscheinlich auch die einzigen die noch Ersatzteile besorgen könnten. 

Gruss


----------



## Pody12002 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

da habe ich schon vor Tagen eine email geschrieben aber die antworten leider nicht habe doch nächste Woche Urlaub und möchte echt mal fahren  lach Gruss Mike


----------



## Ollek (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

|kopfkrat Also wenn es der hier ist , dann sollte der in der Tat Luftgekühlt sein. Dann kannste ihn auch ruhig mal "Rammeln" lassen . Aber zur sicherheit dennoch in einer Wassertonne.

Wie gesagt, kenn mich mit diesem Typ nicht aus leider. #c

Gruss


----------



## Pody12002 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin nein leider nicht werde ihn wohl besser nicht ohne Wasser laufen lasen mal sehn was kommt aber ich danke dir


----------



## ehsi (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

moin jungs suche ein schlauboot ab 3m. bis 500 eoro hat einer einen tipp  gruss ehsi


----------



## Pody12002 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin da auch ich ein Boot gesucht hatte und die Preise bei 123 echt hoch sind frage einfach alle Leute die du kennst ich hab meines auch nur durch zufall gefunden  gruss Mike


----------



## Ollek (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Wenn nicht klemm dich doch hier mit ran, macht einen soliden Eindruck und ich denk viel höher wird der evtl . nicht gehen.

Ebay Artikelnummer:  								220204347240


----------



## Waldemar (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ehsi u. pody12002
preiswerte schlauchboote giebts im märz bei einer fa.nahmens
dedign-M.
hab meins dort letzten herbst neu incl. versand 3,80m lang für schlaffe 700,00€  mit holzboden bekommen.
es giebt dort auch andere größen,2,70, 3,00u. auch 3,30m 
ist zwar aus dem guten alten china, aber ich kann nix meckern.
probefahrt mit bravur bestanden.
wer mehr wissen will, pn.


----------



## Pody12002 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin , sehr geile Info#6 haben die auch AB bis 5ps im Angebot???


----------



## fischtaxi (1. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin alle zusammen,
brauche dringend hilfe, will mir ein schlauchboot anlegen was hält ihr von awn booten??
also ich wollte ein 3 meter langen mit 5ps mptor kaufen und weiss nicht welchen awn oder yamaha ???? Kann mann rutenhalter auf die schläuche kleben ?? alu boden besser als holz??? habe schon gelesen das mann bis auf 2 kilometer rausfahren kann denke mal es langt um gute fische an land zu bringen oder , Ich weiss bin voll der leie was boote betrifft 
 brauche dringend gute beratung hat jemand mit den awn booten erfahrung?? oder yamaha?? bitte um schnelle antwort  dankeschön


----------



## petipet (1. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo fischtaxi,

Rutenhalter kann man nicht auf den Schlauch eines Schlauchis kleben. Das ist mal sicher. 
Aussenbordmotoren, ob 5 oder 150 PS sind heute so ausgereift, dass der Hersteller vollkommen Schnuppe ist. Bei normaler Wartung halten die 2500 Betriebsstunden aus. 
Aber mach dich schlau im Board - da gibt es jede Menge Info. Benutz die Suchoption. Tipp mal Schlauchboot ein (z.B.) 
ALU-Boden ist stabiler als Holz, das nur nebenbei.

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück... Gruß Peter


----------



## fischtaxi (1. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

danke peter, wichtig wäre mir auch ob jemand erfahrung mit awn booten oder yamaha hatte und ob die was taugen#h


----------



## boot (1. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

awn sind nicht schlecht  ein angelfreund hat eins und ist vol zufrieden,und ich finde sie auch nicht schlecht.lg


----------



## fischtaxi (2. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

ja boot hört sich ja gut an, da die awn boote auch günstiger in der anschafung sind ist es ein gedanke wert ,aber ich hätte noch einpaar meinungen mehr vielleicht auch mal zu den yamaha boten????? und nebenbeimal bis wieviel windstärke kann mann mit so einen schlauchi vom 3 metern und 5 ps motoriesirung rausfahren ohne das mann sich in der Türkei wiedrfindet oder gar keiner einen wiederfindet ???


----------



## Stefan660 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Also ich würde mit einem 5PS Boot ab 3 Bft. nicht mehr rausfahren. Ausserdem sollte man das Wetter immer beobachten und bei der kleinsten Änderung hellhörig werden. Wenn du 2 km rausfährst und dein Boot fährt nicht mehr als 10-12 km/h dann kannst du dir ja ausrechnen wie lange du zum Ufer brauchst. An der See kann das Wetter ja sehr schnell umschlagen.

Ausserdem solltest du an eine gewisse Grundausrüstung der Sicherheitstechnik denken und immer mit dem schlimmsten rechnen und die Grundlegenden Regeln des Wassersports kennenlernen. 

Und nicht vergessen die DGzRS freut sich auch über regelmässige Spenden.

Gruß
Stefan
(mit Quicksilver 380SHD + 25PS Mercury)


----------



## boot (2. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Also ich würde auch mit nem Schlauchboot und einem 5 ps Außenborder auf die Ostsee fahren das ist KP,sicherheits Technik ist ein muß Schwimmweste;;;;Handy usw,und wir fahren mit nem Schlauch auch weiter als 2 Km raus man sollte nur darauf achten das das Meer nicht zu Stürmisch wird und immer zu 2 fahren. lg


----------



## Schl@chter (2. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin
Würde auch nicht mehr wie bei 3 bft raus  habe es selbst gemacht und weiter draussen etwa 1000m vom ufer hatte der Wind zugenommen und die Rückfahrt war mühsehlig da man nicht mit vollgas fahren kann und immer die Wellen im Auge haben muss .Ich für mein Teil würde es nicht wieder machen .


----------



## boot (2. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Naja ich selber habe eine feste Schale ca 4 Meter mit 7 ps und fahre im bereich bei Damp und Kappeln.


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schl@chter schrieb:


> Moin
> die Rückfahrt war mühsehlig da man nicht mit vollgas fahren kann und immer die Wellen im Auge hat ... .


|muahah:

Tschuldigung der musste jetzt sein.

Wind 3 auffrischend - das sind auf der Ostsee schon gute Wellen.

Also immer die Augen auf halten


----------



## fischtaxi (2. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

so das ist gebonngt 3 ist schon die kritische fase, nun leute gibt euch doch mal ein ruck es muss doch irgendwelche leute hier geben die irgend eatwas über awn oder yamaha booten gehört haben oder sind die auf dem markt so wenig das keiner eine ahnung hat??????
will jetzt nicht auf doff um die 200 euro für ein boot ausgeben mit motor und die arschkarte ziehen Hilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## fischtaxi (2. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



fischtaxi schrieb:


> so das ist gebonngt 3 ist schon die kritische fase, nun leute gibt euch doch mal ein ruck es muss doch irgendwelche leute hier geben die irgend eatwas über awn oder yamaha booten gehört haben oder sind die auf dem markt so wenig das keiner eine ahnung hat??????
> will jetzt nicht auf doff um die 200 euro für ein boot ausgeben mit motor und die arschkarte ziehen Hilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


wollte 2000 tauend schreiben lol:vik:


----------



## ex-elbangler (3. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich hab ein 2,70 schlauchi von AWN, bin damit voll zufrieden.
hab einen Hochdruckluftboden.


----------



## Ollek (3. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



fischtaxi schrieb:


> so das ist gebonngt 3 ist schon die kritische fase, nun leute gibt euch doch mal ein ruck es muss doch irgendwelche leute hier geben die irgend eatwas über awn oder yamaha booten gehört haben oder sind die auf dem markt so wenig das keiner eine ahnung hat??????
> will jetzt nicht auf doff um die 200*0* euro für ein boot ausgeben mit motor und die arschkarte ziehen Hilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



@ Fischtaxi

Wenn du 2000 Tacken ausgeben willst empfehle ich dir Honda!!!

Warum???

Nicht weil ich selber Honda habe#6, sondern weil auch ich vor ca.2 Jahren vor der Wahl stand welches Boot es sein soll.

Auf verschiedenen Bootsmessen habe ich dann zu nahezu allen gängigen Marken Prospekte gesammelt und Preise verglichen und nicht zuletzt die Boote selber begutachtet.

Zum schluss blieben Quicksilver und Honda übrig, aber das Quicksilver kam fast 1000 Euro mehr als das Honda bei nahezu identischer Ausstattung, sprich Länge 4m, Aluboden, Sitzduchten , max. Motorisierung bis 30PS, Ruder, Bugtasche etc...

Und nichtzuletzt die etwas grösseren Schläuche des Hondas gaben dem Honda dann auch den Zuschlag.

Ich habe wie gesagt sämtliche Hersteller verglichen und jeder mag andere Meinung sein aber ich würde immer wieder zu Honda greifen. 
Forellenhunter wird mir zustimmen.

Als ich den Verkäufer auf der Messer fragte was es kosten sollte war ich  überrascht  |bigeyes das er "nur" 1400 Eier haben wollte. Ich habe fest mit so 2000-2500 Euro gerechnet wie die meisten anderen in der Grössenordnung.

Ich habe das hier:

Honda Schlauchboot T40 AE

zum Vergleich:

Yamaha Quicksilver

Gruss
#h


----------



## norgemartin (3. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hei leute,
schau seit einiger zeit in den trööt ,und jetzt hab ich eins gekauft,typhoon 420 von bombard,mit 5pser,wollt zwar nicht so dazwischen funken,aber ich hab da ein problem,hab ne teure pumpe gekauft,mit automatischer abschaltung und so,aber wieviel druck gehört auf son teil,kann da jemand helfen?

mit freundlichen grüßen

norgemartin


----------



## DDK (3. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



norgemartin schrieb:


> Hei leute,
> schau seit einiger zeit in den trööt ,und jetzt hab ich eins gekauft,typhoon 420 von bombard,mit 5pser,wollt zwar nicht so dazwischen funken,aber ich hab da ein problem,hab ne teure pumpe gekauft,mit automatischer abschaltung und so,aber wieviel druck gehört auf son teil,kann da jemand helfen?
> 
> mit freundlichen grüßen
> ...




Tach,
ich habe auf meinem Zodiac 0,2 bar drauf das langt völlig.


----------



## Achmin (4. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

norgemartin,

ich habe ein Bombard Tropic. Das ist der Vorgänger vom Typhoon.
In mein Boot ist ein Druck von 0,24 bar zu pumpen. Das ist genau der Druck, der optimale Fahreigenschaften gewährleistet.
Weniger Druck macht das Boot insbesondere bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten schnell wackelig.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das bei Deinem der Betriebsdruck der gleiche ist. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Gruß, Armin


----------



## norgemartin (4. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hei Achmin/DDK,

vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten,kanns gar nicht erwarten beim nächsten guten Wetter raus zu fahren.Bei mir soll auch nicht der anglerische Erfolg beim ersten Mal im Vordergrund stehen.Ich möcht erst mal das Boot kennenlernen,nehm natürlich ne Rute und ein paar Wobbler u.ä. mit.

Bis neulich dann

norgemartin


----------



## DDK (4. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



norgemartin schrieb:


> Hei Achmin/DDK,
> 
> vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten,kanns gar nicht erwarten beim nächsten guten Wetter raus zu fahren.Bei mir soll auch nicht der anglerische Erfolg beim ersten Mal im Vordergrund stehen.Ich möcht erst mal das Boot kennenlernen,nehm natürlich ne Rute und ein paar Wobbler u.ä. mit.
> 
> ...



Wo soll es den hingehen?


----------



## norgemartin (4. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hei DDK,

Hab mir zum testen den Breiten Luzin bei feldberg,ist in meiner nähe, ausgesucht.danach möchte ich auf den strelasund oder nach stahlbrode zum herings- und danach zum horniangeln.wird wohl noch 3-4 wochen dauern.aber heut verschiebt sich ja in der natur alles.bin schon ganz heiß mit dem eigenen untersatz raus zu fahren.bei den ausleihern ist man ja immer aufs wetter angewiesen.termin stand ,zuviel wind,tagelang gefreut und dann ausfall.so kann man ja sein sein glück selber bestimmen,wenn man wettermeldungen beobachtet.bin da auch eher ein vorsichtiger,sind halt schon zu viele nicht zurück zu ihren lieben gekommen.und das jedes jahr.hab da selbst schon viel grenzenlosen leichtsinn beobachtet auf dem bodden.

gruß vom norgemartin


----------



## DDK (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach norgemartin,
Ich kann mich auch noch an meine erste Ausfahrt erinnern, es war im Februar 2002, saukalt aber das Angelfieber hat mich warm gehalten. Ich wünsche dir viel Glück und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel (und feste Tüten).#h


----------



## fischtaxi (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

so ich denke, werde den awn 3 meter kaufen war wiedermal gucken, der verkäufer denkt bestimmt ich hab voll einander waffel nachdem 5. mal . also sieht ganz gut aus das ding mit aluboden, da ich gesehn habe das nicht viele leute wirklich den boot haben und die es haben auch zu frieden sind, wird es ab nächsten monat mein boot sein, nun brauche ich einen 5 ps ausssenborder wenn jemand zuvellig noch einen im kleller hat (BIITTE dringend Melden) oder irgend ein freund der seins verkaufen will, aber so ein boot wird ja immer teuer ne, jetz kommz das anker,westen,taschen,seperates tank,gps,fischfinder, oooooo mein goott wenn ich das alles meine frau erzähle hackt sie mir den kopf ab. Und leute vielen dank für die infos 
Libe grüsse 
fischtaxi


----------



## fischtaxi (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ach noch was, hatte mal gelesen das leute hier reinschreiben warum kauft ihr kein gebrauchtes, also bevor ich einen boot der 5-bis 10 jahre alt ist, so viel geld ausgebe und nicht weiss ob das ding sich in einn paar monaten in luft auföst gebe ich wirklich noch einn paar hundert euros mehr aus und hole mir ein nagel neuen wovon ich echt mehr habe,die gebrauchten gehen ja echt für teures geld weil die boots halt beliebt sind, und wenn meins nach 5 jahren auch für soviel geld weg geht lege ich noch ein paar euros draufund hab wieder einen neuen und so habe ich wahrscheinlich in 5 jaher 200 bis 300 euros minus gemacht , aber für 5 jahre 300 minus ist doch lächerlich und ich fahre dannn immer einen ordentlichen neuen.(finde echt wahnsinn was die leute für gebrauchte schlauchis haben wollen denken die sie verkaufen gold was nicht an wert verliert???????? aber halt eine sache von nachfrage und angebot ne. soooooo jetzt suche ich mal einen gebrauchten motor mal sehen was der markt da sagt!!!!! also nochmall, wer einen 5ps  hat oder jemanden kennt der seins loswerden will HIERRRRRRRRRRRR KANNNNNNNNN ERRRR,SIEEEE, ESSSSSSS LOSSWERDEN und bitte keinen augelutschten ding


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



fischtaxi schrieb:


> Ach noch was, hatte mal gelesen das leute hier reinschreiben warum kauft ihr kein gebrauchtes, also bevor ich einen boot der 5-bis 10 jahre alt ist, so viel geld ausgebe und nicht weiss ob das ding sich in einn paar monaten in luft auföst gebe ich wirklich noch einn paar hundert euros mehr aus und hole mir ein nagel neuen wovon ich echt mehr habe,die gebrauchten gehen ja echt für teures geld weil die boots halt beliebt sind, und wenn meins nach 5 jahren auch für soviel geld weg geht lege ich noch ein paar euros draufund hab wieder einen neuen und so habe ich wahrscheinlich in 5 jaher 200 bis 300 euros minus gemacht , aber für 5 jahre 300 minus ist doch lächerlich und ich fahre dannn immer einen ordentlichen neuen.(finde echt wahnsinn was die leute für gebrauchte schlauchis haben wollen denken die sie verkaufen gold was nicht an wert verliert???????? aber halt eine sache von nachfrage und angebot ne. soooooo jetzt suche ich mal einen gebrauchten motor mal sehen was der markt da sagt!!!!! also nochmall, wer einen 5ps  hat oder jemanden kennt der seins loswerden will HIERRRRRRRRRRRR KANNNNNNNNN ERRRR,SIEEEE, ESSSSSSS LOSSWERDEN und bitte keinen augelutschten ding



So wie Du es mit dem Boot siehst solltest Du auch die Motorenwahl angehen!
Die Preise auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt für ABs sind viel zu hoch.

Einen *nagelneuen* 4Takt 5PS Tohatsu bekommst Du für 969.-
wenn es ein Yamaha sein soll z.B. den F4 für 900.-


Zum Vergleich mein 9Jahre alter 2Takt AB ist bei Ebay für knappe 700€ weggegangen.


----------



## gofishing (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



fischtaxi schrieb:


> wer einen 5ps  hat oder jemanden kennt der seins loswerden will HIERRRRRRRRRRRR KANNNNNNNNN ERRRR,SIEEEE, ESSSSSSS LOSSWERDEN und bitte keinen augelutschten ding



Habe noch einen Honda AB 5 PS (inkl. 22 L ext. Tank und Reservepropeller) im Keller stehen.

Hängt sogar noch ein Suzumar 320 mit Aluboden und Rutenhaltern dran.:vik:

Bei Interesse pn an mich.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## fischtaxi (5. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



gofishing schrieb:


> Habe noch einen Honda AB 5 PS (inkl. 22 L ext. Tank und Reservepropeller) im Keller stehen.
> 
> Hängt sogar noch ein Suzumar 320 mit Aluboden und Rutenhaltern dran.:vik:
> 
> ...


moinsen hab dich grade angeschrieben meine tel hinterlägt bis denn


----------



## leichtdorsch (8. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo!!
Wie muß ich einen Trailer umrüsten um damit ein Schlauchboot
zu transportieren? Geht auch ein Trailer für Bote bis 5m ,für ein
3,15 langes Schlauchboot mit Holzboden und aufblasbaren Kiel so einen Trailer haben wir noch stehen.


----------



## Schl@chter (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



leichtdorsch schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> Wie muß ich einen Trailer umrüsten um damit ein Schlauchboot
> zu transportieren? Geht auch ein Trailer für Bote bis 5m ,für ein
> 3,15 langes Schlauchboot mit Holzboden und aufblasbaren Kiel so einen Trailer haben wir noch stehen.


 
Moin
Denk ma ja musst die Stützen vorne auf die Länge des Bootes anpaassen und solltest die Auflagen gut Polstern damit du beim
wassern keine Beschädigungen am Boden bekommst ,so hab ich es jedenfalls und es klappt prima:m


----------



## Pody12002 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin komme mit meinen Tomo4 nicht weiter hat jemand noch eine Bedienungsanleitungals PDF?????? oder einen link zum Downloaden????


----------



## Bonifaz (25. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo

Muß diesen trööt mal wieder nach oben holen...
Bin mit Esox P und Anhang, Anfang April 1 Woche auf Fehmarn. Natürlich nehmen wir auch das Schlauchboot mit und wollen Dorsch, Mefo und Hering fangen. Wohnen werden wir in Klausdorf, dort böte sich ja in 1 Linie Katharienhof und Umgebung an. Ich denke mal, daß die jeweiligen Landspitzen die hotspots sind. Die werden dann beharkt.....
 Noch jemand da ??


----------



## Ollek (25. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

dann lass mal höhren wies war wen du wieder zurück bist:m


----------



## ehsi (26. März 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hallo suche noch ein schlauchboot ab 3.00m.wenns geht günstig und mit festem boden .biss auf biss.


----------



## kulti007 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hallo. gehöre jetzt auch zu dem kreis der schlauchbootfahrer 
und gleich ein problem 

habe mir ein gebrauchtes gekauf wo ein 5ps motor dazu gehörte. doch ich finde kein typenschild oder ähnliches auf dem motor. jetzt weiß ich nicht um welches model es sich handelt. es ist ein tohatsu motor mit einbautank. kann mir da einer helfen? 

mfg


----------



## Bonifaz (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



kulti007 schrieb:


> hallo. gehöre jetzt auch zu dem kreis der schlauchbootfahrer
> und gleich ein problem
> 
> habe mir ein gebrauchtes gekauf wo ein 5ps motor dazu gehörte. doch ich finde kein typenschild oder ähnliches auf dem motor. jetzt weiß ich nicht um welches model es sich handelt. es ist ein tohatsu motor mit einbautank. kann mir da einer helfen?
> ...



Wann soll die Jungfernfahrt denn starten und wo ??
Zum Motor kann ich dir auch nicht helfen, aber wofür willste das wissen ?

PS: Morgen gehts los an die Küste.....


----------



## Carptigers (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Mit Einbautank könnte ein 2 Takter sein... Weil mein 4 Takter hatte nen externen...


----------



## Ollek (4. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



kulti007 schrieb:


> hallo. gehöre jetzt auch zu dem kreis der schlauchbootfahrer
> und gleich ein problem
> 
> habe mir ein gebrauchtes gekauf wo ein 5ps motor dazu gehörte. doch ich finde kein typenschild oder ähnliches auf dem motor. jetzt weiß ich nicht um welches model es sich handelt. es ist ein tohatsu motor mit einbautank. kann mir da einer helfen?
> ...



was willste denn wissen über den Motor? Wenns ein 2takter tohatsu ist kann ich helfen.


----------



## kulti007 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

ja es ist ein zweitakter. ich glaube es ist ein M5B. aber ich finde die seriennummer nicht auf der unteren motorhaube, sowie es auf der tohatsu internetseite beschrieben ist ;+

wozu ich das wissen will??? na wenn ich das boot anmelde muss ich doch auch motormodel und sowas angeben. was kostet eigentlich die anmeldung?

mfg


----------



## Ollek (6. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

dreh mal den motor nach links oder rechts, und sieh auf die im bild markierte stelle des drehkopfes. da müsste die Nummer auf einer Stanzplakette befestigt sein.  

Allerdings ist sie meist von hause aus nur angeklebt weshalb sie unter umständen weg sein kann.

muss mal kucken, hab glaub ich noch eine


gruss


----------



## kulti007 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

danke #6

aber da ist leider keine bei mir 

na ma sehen wie ich das hin bekomme

mfg


----------



## DDK (6. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Uppsss,
 nicht das der aus Polen ist


----------



## Ollek (6. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



kulti007 schrieb:


> danke #6
> 
> aber da ist leider keine bei mir
> 
> ...



dann nimm halt nur die Motornummer auf dem Motorblock. |kopfkratmüsste glaub ich auch gehn zur registrierung


----------



## Saarlodrie (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo, was haltet ihr von diesem Boot: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Solidmarine-Schl...ryZ81637QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

sind Solidmarine Boote zu empfehlen, hat da einer erfahrung mit?
Wollte mit dem Boot Seen (bis 500ha) befahren, nicht für Meer, bzw. Küste.
Macht es eigentlich Sinn Schlauchboote mit E-Motoren zu betreiben, denn auf den infrage kommenden Gewässern ist das Angeln mit Benzinmotoren untersagt, nur E-Motor.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (8. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

sieht ja ganz nett aus, aber 759 mücken??? das bekommst du bestimmt auch günstiger, ein gutes gebrauchtes tut es allemal #6


----------



## Ollek (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Saarlodrie schrieb:


> Hallo, was haltet ihr von diesem Boot:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Solidmarine-Schl...ryZ81637QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Es macht schon Sinn, mit nem E Motor und Schlauchboot zu fahren wenns anders nicht geht.

Aber wenn du sowieso nur vorhast auf Binnenseen zu bleiben würde ich dir ein leichtes Aluminiumboot oder Kunststoffboot Cat D. empfehlen.

Der E Motor muss bei Schlauchbooten dieser Grösse ganz schön Arbeiten.

Habs bei nem Kumpels und dessen Aluboot gesehn, an seinem Boot geht der E Motor bei weitem zügiger voran als bei meinem Schlauchi.

Sieh dir das mal an, mit dem liebäugle ich so bischen für die Binnenangelei.

Dieses Boot wurde bei einer Bootsmesse vor kurzen für 1750 Euro gehandelt. bei Ebay kann mans für den Preis schiessen.

Hier


----------



## Saarlodrie (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Das Problem ist einfach, ich habe keine anhängerkupplung, keinen platz für´n trailer usw. Es käme also nur´n Schlauchboot in frage, oder halt´n Faltboot, was mir aber eindeutig zu teuer ist.
Hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass sich E-Motoren so schwer mit Schlauchbooten tun, dachte eigentlich, da Schlauchboote doch eher auf dem Wasser aufliegen, anstatt einzutauchen, das E-Motoren doch recht guten vortrieb bieten


----------



## Ollek (9. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Saarlodrie schrieb:


> Hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass sich E-Motoren so schwer mit Schlauchbooten tun, dachte eigentlich, da Schlauchboote doch eher auf dem Wasser aufliegen, anstatt einzutauchen, das E-Motoren doch recht guten vortrieb bieten



Naja ab einer gewissen Grösse erst,aber das was du dir ausgesuchst hast ist schon nicht ohne.

Dann kommts noch auf den E motor an die es ja auch in verschiedenen Schubstärken gibt.
Das Problem bei grösseren wie auch kleineren Schlauchbooten mit E Motoren ist das sie ja quasi ständig in der Verdrängerfahrt fahren und das macht sich bei grösseren Booten bemerkbar. Sie schieben dabei nicht grad wenig Wasser vor sich her.

Oder nimm halt nen stärkeren Motor (nur keinen sevylor haarfön oder milchaufschäumer  ) 

gruss


----------



## leichtdorsch (12. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich überlege mein Schlauchboot 3,15m mal 1,66m mit einem
einfachen Anhänger Außenmaß 2,13m mal 1,12 Bordwandhöhe 40cm
zu transportieren.der Hänger hat eine Flachplane,
dadurch wäre das Boot gegen Durchscheuern geschützt.
Meine Frage ist nun, ist es erlaubt das das Boot seitlich
 pro Seite 27cm übersteht.


----------



## Fishhook (12. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@Saarlodrie...

Guck mal in diesem Thread Post Nummer 152 an....das ist mein Solidmarine...3,20 lang mit Luftboden.....hab ich hier http://www.shop.gutsches.de/catalog...ab-3-Meter/320-Solidmarine-mit-Luftboden.html für knapp 900€ incl. Versand gekauft (musste mal 'n bissel verhandeln)

Mein E-Motor ist der Rhino VX-28....der macht auf jeden Fall genug Schub für mein Boot....ich bin damit schon gegen Wind und Wellen gefahren, und war erstaunt, wie schnell ich vorwärts kam....den kannste z.B. hier recht günstig erwerben...http://cgi.ebay.de/RHINO-VX-28-R-VX...ryZ26454QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bootslänge von 2,70m ist für eine Person genug....für 2Personen incl. Tackle wirds schon etwas eng.....also, ich kann nur sagen, ich bin mit meinem zufrieden, und der e-motor ist absolut ausreichend.....#h


----------



## Ollek (12. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ Fishhook

Ja das ist wohl eine Frage der Gewohnheit mit dem E Motor, bin halt von 30 PS "verwöhnt" wurden. :k

Aber im vergleich an einem leichten Aluboot geht der Emotor meines Bekannten ab wie luzie verglichen an meinem Schlauch.


----------



## Fishhook (12. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tja, Ollek, wenn man so verwöhnt ist.....:m

Ich bin auch schon mit sonem Sevylor Quirl gefahren....absolut kein Vergleich...dagegen ist der Rhino 'n 30PSer :q
Und sparsam isser auch noch.....:g

Für meinen Schweriner See hier ist das auch nix....da schlägts Wetter doch sehr schnell um....aber dafür hab ich einen Johnson 4 PSer....

Aber, wie schon geschrieben.....2,70m ist etwas kurz zu zweit....mein Kumpel hat 'n 2,65m...deswegen kenn ich das....:m


----------



## wemmi02 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



leichtdorsch schrieb:


> Ich überlege mein Schlauchboot 3,15m mal 1,66m mit einem
> einfachen Anhänger Außenmaß 2,13m mal 1,12 Bordwandhöhe 40cm
> zu transportieren.der Hänger hat eine Flachplane,
> dadurch wäre das Boot gegen Durchscheuern geschützt.
> ...



MoinMoin
Du darfst Ladung auf deinem Anhänger bis 2,55m  Breite Tranportieren
Bei Nachtfahrt bzw wenns erforderlich ist muß du die Ladung durch weißes bzw rotes Licht kennzeichnen wenn die Ladung mehr als 40 cm über die vorhandene Beleuchtung hinausragt.


----------



## leichtdorsch (13. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Danke Wemmi!!
Dann kann ich mein Boot ja ohne Probleme
mit dem Anhänger transportierern,
muß ich nur richtig festmachen.


----------



## Bonifaz (13. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin

Erstmal wieder Fangmeldungen !
Boot nach langer Winterpause wieder gewässert.
Waren 1 Woche auf Fehmarn, meist in Klausdorf. Gefangen haben wir an Dorschen in der Menge nicht viel, aber dafür waren sie im Schnitt um die 60 cm. Wo sind all die Dorsche hin ??
Vom Land mit der Brandungsrute gute Flunderfänge in Westermarkelsdorf. In Staberhuk noch auf Mefo gewesen aber ohne Biß.
Kein Hering !!

Gruß


----------



## Frank (13. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi, Ihr Schlauchbbotfahrer,

Ich war bis vor kurzen auch noch Schlauchbootfahrer. War immer ganz toll.
Ich habe aber das Schlauchboot verkauft.
Jetzt habe ich noch den Außenborder, den ich auch verkaufen möchte.

Für ein Schlauchbootfahrer ist das Gewicht vom Motor immer wichtig. Ich haben einen Johnson 2 Takt mit 34,5 kg. Den kann man immer noch bequem tragen und er hat richtig Power.
Mit meinem Yamaha Schlauchboot S 330 haben wir zu zweit 40 km/h geschafft. Tolles Fahren.

Ich habe den Motor 2006 neu mit Garantie  gekauft.

Hier die Daten.
 Johnson, 2 Takt, Normalschaft mit Pinne
15 PS, 2 Zylinder
22 Liter Tank,
34,5 kg
sehr gepflegt
fast wartungsfrei, wegen 2 Takt
Der Neupreis war 2100,00 EUR.

Ich denke 1300,00 EUR sind angemessen.

Das ist der ideale Motor für ein Schlauchboot oder kleines Sportboot.

Hier ein Bild







Bei Fragen einfach eine Nachricht schicken

Tschüß


----------



## Waldemar (13. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hi frank, wie ist denn dass baujahr von dem teil.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (13. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

:m so leute, nu habe ich für mein 3,30 schlauchboot nen 15 ps motor ergattert bei 3-2-1!

bin schon mal gespannt wie sich das fahren lässt... nur fliegen ist schöner


----------



## Frank (15. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Waldemar,

Den Motor habe ich heute verkauft.


----------



## Stahlblitz (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi!
Ich bin gerade dabei mir eine Batteriekiste zu bauen.
Nun bräuchte mal eine Empfehlung für einen Kabelstecker mit passender Kabelbuchse um meinen E-Motor komfortabel aussen an der Batteriekiste anschliessen zu können.
Der Kabelstecker und die Kabebuchse müssen 52A bei 12V aushalten können.
Spritzwasserdicht sollten sie natürlich auch sein.
Kann mir einer eine Empfehlung geben?
Habe schon bei Conrad geschaut aber nicht wirklich was gefunden (Neutrik usw.).
Wer kann mir helfen?
Gruß
Stahlblitz


----------



## Fishhook (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Stahlblitz...

helfen kann ich dir beim Stecker nicht, aber, wenn du deine Kiste fertig hast, würde ich sie gern mal sehen.....vielleicht kannste dann mal ein paar Bilder einstellen? #h


----------



## Stahlblitz (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi!

Kann ich gerne machen.
Dauert aber noch ein paar Tage.

Gruß
Stahlblitz


----------



## wemmi02 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

kann da sein das du dich verlesen hast mit 52 A?


----------



## Stahlblitz (17. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hmmm...
Bei meinem E-Motor steht das er im 5ten Gang max. 52A verschlingt.
Ist ein Rhino VX-44.
"5th speed: 52 A, 290 Watt per speed, Thrust (lbs) 44,0 lbs, 20,00 kp"
Hab ich da evtl. was falsch verstanden?
Gruß
Stahlblitz


----------



## wemmi02 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ja ich habe bei google mal nach geschaut  das stimmt mit den 52A ,ist eine  Sicherung dabei  bzw eingebaut wieviel  A hat die
Ich kenne 3 Polige Steck verbindungen--bild  kann ich nicht 
weis nun nicht ob das mit dem bild funktioniert sonst schau bei ebay-220222604337-


----------



## Stahlblitz (18. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin moin...
Eine Sicherung hab ich nicht gesehen.
Der Stecker sieht gut aus. Leider steht nicht dabei wieviel er aushällt.
Ich werde mir nochmal die Stecker und Buchsen von Neutrik und Buccaneer ansehen.
Da muß es doch einen Stecker und Buchse geben die dafür passen.
Vielleicht muß der ja auch nicht bis 52A ausgelegt sein (bin da leider nicht wissend)!?
Gruß
Stahlblitz


----------



## DDK (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach,
sagt mal was haltet ihr von diesen Rädern, sollte ich mir die zulegen?
Mein Boot ist 3,20 und hat ein Gewicht mit Motor von 80Kg.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Klappraeder-Slip...ryZ13358QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dorschminister (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@DDK... wie du sicherlich schon gesehen hast sind es zwei verschiedene Radgrößen die er fotografiert hat, Bei den montierten Rädern sind es Schubkarrenräder und bei den unmontierten sind es Sackkarrenräder, das solltest Du auf jeden Fall vorher abklären auf was du jetzt bietest.
Wenn du nur auf befestigten Wegen unterwegs bist kann es sein das es mit den kleinen Rädern funktioniert aber wenn du auch mal durch den Sand willst brauchst du schon die großen Räder sonst quälst du dich zu sehr. 
Ansonsten kann ich dir Grundsätzlich solche Slipräder empfehlen das ist echt ne feine Sache.
Ich habe mir diese hier gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden http://cgi.ebay.de/Transportraeder-...13358QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Gruß Steffen


----------



## DDK (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ Dorschminister,
 aber sind die auch zum klappen, die bei Ebay kann ich hochklappen und muss die nicht ins Boot legen oder wieder zurück bringen.


----------



## Dorschminister (24. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@DDK... jo die kannst du wunderbar hochklappen (steht auch in der Artikelbeschreibung und ist auf der kleinen Skizze recht gut zu sehen).
Ich wollte auch genau solche Räder die am Boot bleiben und einfach nur hochgeklappt werden, ich bin sehr zufrieden.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Boddenmops (25. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ DKK

Moin,

ich hab vor 'nem Jahr diese gekauft und bin ebenfalls sehr zufrieden.
Rostet nix, läßt sich wunderbar klappen und vor allem auch gut schieben. (Schlauchi 3,20 m + Motor + Tank + Angelkram = rund 100 kg)
Besonders bei Sandstrand ist es wichtig, dass die Räder möglichst breit sind und einen möglichst großen Durchmesser haben, sonst sinken sie zu sehr ein.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Slipraeder-Heckr...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


Beste Grüße, Stefan


----------



## maxum (25. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo !

Ich habe jetzt mit nem Freund zusammen ein Yamaha 3.80m

und das ist schon etwas bequemer als das 3.20m Suzumar 

welches er vorher hatte. Zu zweit mit allem Angelgerödel und 

das im Winter mit dicken Anzügen ging das aber auch.

Früher hatte er nen 15er Mercury an seinem Flitzer (2Takt)

heute haben wir beide 4Takt und trotz des Gewichts und der 

aufwendigeren Wartung würden wir keinen 2Takter mehr haben 

wollen dafür ist der 4Takter einfach zu leise und riecht halt 

nicht mehr.

Viele grüße aus B. der Sven

Ps. Bei vielen Schlauchbooten ist der aufblasbare Kiel 

verschieden stark gekrümmt bzw. die Schläuche liegen 

entweder flach auf dem Wasser auf oder biegen sich vorne nach 

oben,desto mehr gebogen umso besser einmal wegen dem

 Wellegang und dem harten aufditschen auf der Welle.

Dann was auch wichtig ist wieviel Wasser spritzt vorne bei 

voller Fahrt oder Wind von vorn über die Bootsspitze und landet 

im eigenem (eurem) Gesicht was einmal die Sicht nimmt 

zumindest bei Salzwasser eher weils schnell in den Augen 

brennt und was wenn's viel wird (weil es nach hinten läuft)

das Boot immer langsammer macht.Im schlimmsten fall fahrt Ihr 

nurnoch verdränger Fahrt was heißt es dauert noch ewig bis Ihr 

an Land kommt,außerdem ist es ein mist gefühl ewig mit vollgas

zu fahren und das Land kommt nicht wirklich näher.

Daher für die Ostsee wenn's denn geht eher dicke 

Schläuche,würde ich sagen.

Der Reihe nach würde ich sagen Aufblasbarer Kiel dann kommt 

Holzkiel,welcher das Boot steifer macht und die Wellen besser 

schneidet und danach die Königsklasse der Schlauchboot die 

RIB's also die Festrumpfboote.Das alles jeweils mit dem 

passenden Motor.Achso Aufblasbare Böden mag ich nicht weil 

einmal das stehen erschwert wird und ein einmal 

kaputtgegangener Hochdruckboden schwer wieder zu kleben 

ist,war. tschüß #h


----------



## DDK (28. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach, 
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Boot.
Auch ich bin sehr oft mit dem Schlauchboot auf der Ostsee, sag mal wo treibst du dich den so rum?


----------



## Ollek (29. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Das mit dem Holzkiel sieht interessant aus, kannte ich bis heut nicht.

Frage mich aber ob das die Kielhaut nicht auf dauer strapaziert da recht wenig Auflagefläche vorhanden ist. Auch bei Grundberührung und dergleichen.

Wers mal sehn will  Hier bei einem Ebayangebot


Gruss


----------



## maxum (29. April 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo !

@ollek erfunden haben den Holzkiel die Franzosen kucke mal bei

Bombard das Commando an die haben das schon ewig.

http://www.bombard.com/en/sport-pro/?commando

Wenn mal im Fernsehen Rettungskräfte oder Feuerwehren zu 

sehen sind (letztens das Unglück mit den verunfallten Kindern 

an dem Wehr) dann sind da auch fast immer Bombard C3,C4 

oder die großen C5 zu sehen.

Wer sich über Schlauchboote richtig gut informieren möchte 

weil er sich villeicht gedenkt eins zuzulegen dem empfehle ich 

hier einmal das 

http://schlauchboot-forum.com/forum/

und natürlich 

http://www.schlauchboot-online.at/

da kann man sich alles anlesen was einen interessiert weil

schon fast jede Frage gestellt wurde,man also nur suchen muß.

@DDK Bisher war ich nur in KÜHLUNGSBORN undzwar hier

http://www.kuehlungsborn.de/  auf der Webcam 4 siehste den 

Kran und rechts daneben ist die Sliprampe hinfahren beim 

Hafenmeister bezahlen Boot rein Angelkrempel rein Auto 

rausfahren,draußen parken und los gehts auf die dicken Dinger.

Viele grüße Sven


----------



## Ollek (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Jetzt muss ich den Trööt mal aus der Versenkung raufholen, jibbet denn ma keene Neuichkeiten??? |kopfkrat

War mal wer auf der Ostsee oder auf Binnengewässern unterwegs ?
Hat jemand neues Material, ne Empfehlung oder Bock aufn Treffen wie es schon mal angedacht war?

Forellenhunter jibbet bei dir was neues?

so denn 
Gruss.


|kopfkratAchso PS: Bei mir jibts gross nüscht neues, will aber demnächst die Rigger auf der Ostsee antesten.

Achdoch eins gibts, hab mir Batteriebetriebene Positionslichter gekauft nur noch nich da ausn Staaten dann gibts Fotos


----------



## angel-daddy (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi Ollek,
es gibt zumindest bei uns Neuigkeiten.
Wir hatten unser Suzumar + 15 PS Suzuki nach diversen An- und Umbauten das erste Mal mit im Urlaub(Dänemark).
Das Boot fährt sehr gut, der Motor läuft 1a!
Wir sind überwiegend rund um Ry auf der Gudena und den angeschlossenen Seen gefahren...(total Hecht verseucht die Gegend).
Einen Tag sind wir nach Arhus gefahren um im Küstenbereich zu angeln. Es war heftiger Wind, ca. Windstärke 4.
Das Boot ließ sich aber trotzdem noch sehr gut fahren, bei ca. 1-1,5m Wellen. Hat Irre Spaß gemacht!
Einziger Wermutstropfen war, meine Spinnrute samt Rolle hat sich mit dem halben Rutenhalter irgendwie gelöst und ist leider gesunken.
Nie wieder kaufen wir diese Rutenhalter von Berkley! Als gelernter Industriemechaniker halte ich eh nicht viel von Kunststoff ;-))
Naja, jetzt muss ich mir halt eine Neue kaufen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Ollek (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

|bigeyes 1,5m Wellen sind heftig, ich baller immer über die Bug und Heckwellen von Schiebern und Schleppern auf der Elbe und das schon immer recht vorsichtig.

Ja die Berkley Teile kenn ich, hab son Ding an meinem Metzeler dafür reichts. Fürs Honda hab ich auch Edelstahl. Will demnächst noch ne richtige Lenkung anbauen weil Pinne nervt auf Dauer.

#h


----------



## angel-daddy (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi Ollek,
war aber ehrlich gesagt kein Problem. Hat zwar ab und an ordentliche Schläge gegeben, aber war super. Man konnte nicht sonderlich schnell fahren, aber vorwärts sind wir allemal gekommen!
Ok, man hatte das Salz auf den Lippen.....aber wie gesagt....SPITZE.
Zuerst hatten wir auch bedenken, aber nach Rücksprache und Besichtigung des Bootes mit dem Hafenmeister, sind wir rausgefahren.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Lionhead (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Mein Schwiegervater und ich waren am WE in Weissenhaus mit unserem 3m+ Yam + 5 PS Viertakt Mercury. 

In der Bucht sind wir noch mit meiner Tochter eine Runde gefahren. Aber an Angeln war bei Windstärke 4+ nicht zu denken. Nach 2 min Fahrt waren wir bis auf die Büx nass. 

So haben wir dann ein Strandwochenende in Sehlendorf verbracht und den Surfer, Seglern und Kite-Surfern zugeschaut.

Diesmal hat sich auch kein Bellyboat mehr rausgetraut.

Jan


----------



## DDK (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

_ Hat jemand neues Material, ne Empfehlung oder Bock aufn Treffen wie es schon mal angedacht war?
_ 


Tach,
ich schlage vor last uns einen
:vik: Schlauchi-Cup:vik:
 machen.

Was halte ihr vom 21.06 oder 22.06 auf Rügen. Wer den längsten hat bekommt einen Pokal. So mit Grillen, Party, Angeln und was noch so dazu gehört. Schlaf und Stellplätze kann ich organisieren.

Also wer lust hat einfach melden der Rest wird sich schon klären.


​


----------



## angel-daddy (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Schade, da bin ich im Urlaub......aber das wird ja bestimmt wiederholt

Gruß Martin


----------



## Ollek (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



DDK schrieb:


> ich schlage vor last uns einen
> :vik: Schlauchi-Cup:vik:
> machen.
> 
> ...



Hört sich gar nichtmal so übel an, wenn noch mehr mitmachen werd ich mal sehn wie es passt. Ist ja etwas kurzfristig angesetzt.

Obwohl ich bei dem hier



DDK schrieb:


> Wer den längsten hat bekommt einen Pokal. ​




:g doch recht siegesgewiss sein kann |sagnix

also Fischtechnisch gesehn




Wer wäre denn dabei?


#h


​


----------



## Forellenhunter (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Normalerweise wäre ich liebend gern dabei, aber bei den Spritpreisen mal eben 900km nach Rügen zu fahren...|gr:

War über Pfingsten eine Woche auf Fehmarn. Haben super gefangen. Bin zum erstenmal mit dem Schlauchi rund um die Insel gefahren. Nun gut, nicht ganz. Von Burgtiefe über Staberhuuk nach Puttgarden und wieder gleiche Strecke zurück. Insgesamt über 70km. War noch draussen an den Klausdorfer Bergen und sonstwo. Allerdings war der Dorsch ein bisschen wenig. Dafür hats bei den Platten richtig gepasst. Hätte nie gedacht, dass man in so kurzer Zeit soviele Fische fangen kann. Allerdings hat mein Boot ausgesehen:c wie auf nem Schlachthof. Bis zum September muss ich noch die Innenausstattung aufrüsten. Möchte gern Schleppen und brauche noch was, wo ich 4-6 Ruten während der Fahrt unterbringen kann. Hatten aber zu dritt ausreichend Platz und nach einem Tag einen Sonnenbrand, trotz LSF30.
Bin im September wieder auf Fehmarn. Vielleicht kann man da ein Treffen organisieren. Kenne einige, die auf alle Fälle dabei wären.
Grüße
FH


----------



## DDK (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach,
ich schlage vor last uns einen
:vik: _*Schlauchi-Cup**:vik:**
2008*_​  machen.

Was halte ihr vom 21.06 oder 22.06 auf Rügen. Wer den längsten hat bekommt einen Pokal. So mit Grillen, Party, Angeln und was noch so dazu gehört. Schlaf und Stellplätze kann ich organisieren.

Also wer lust hat einfach melden der Rest wird sich schon klären.



Also wir sind schon 3 Boote die mit machen und mit dir währen es 4, somit 10 Boote das wurde schon ein tolles Bild abgeben.

1- DDK
2- Detter
3- Ohle
4- Ollek

und dann fehlen nur noch 6.


----------



## Ollek (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



DDK schrieb:


> Schlaf und Stellplätze kann ich organisieren.



wo wäre denn das? Zeltplatz ? oder richtige Hardware? 

|wavey:

@ Forellenhunter

Petrie zu der Fehmarntour, das ist schon lange mein Traum, ich rede nur aber du machst es. und das obwohl du viel weiter weg wohnst vom FM


----------



## Ollek (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Bis zum September muss ich noch die Innenausstattung aufrüsten. Möchte gern Schleppen und brauche noch was, wo ich 4-6 Ruten während der Fahrt unterbringen kann.



Ich baue mir an meinem auf der Steuersitzbank noch 3 oder 4 Edelstahlrohre zum Transport an. Ebenso wie am Steuerstand,das sollt dann für die Ruten reichen.


----------



## DDK (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach,
ich schlage vor last uns einen
:vik: _*Schlauchi-Cup**:vik:**
2008*_​  machen.

Was halte ihr vom 21.06 oder 22.06 auf Rügen. Wer den längsten hat bekommt einen Pokal. So mit Grillen, Party, Angeln und was noch so dazu gehört. Schlaf und Stellplätze kann ich organisieren.

Also wer lust hat einfach melden der Rest wird sich schon klären.




1- DDK
2- Detter
3- Ohle
4- Ollek
5- Waldemar
und dann fehlen nur noch 5.


TAch,
Ollek es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten, Zeltplatz Dranske oder Surfschuhe mit Bett, Bad und Frühstück für 15 € die Nacht.


----------



## Waldemar (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hi ddk|wavey:,
erinnerst du dich noch an unsere begegnung aufn campingplatz? bist du pfingsten wieder gut von dranske nach hause gekommen?
meine holde u. ich waren noch bis montag dort.

an sonem treffen hätt ich auch interesse.
zietlich bin ich flexibel.

das wo? würde mich ja noch interessieren.


----------



## DDK (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach Waldi,
klar kann ich mich noch erinnern, ich denke das es wieder in Dranske stattfinden wird, das ist ja auch das beste Revier da oben.
Also kann ich dich in meiner Liste mit aufnehmen.
Kommst du alleine oder mit Holde?


----------



## Fishhook (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@DDK....danke für die Mail....leider passt es bei mir terminlich nicht.....wünsche euch viel Spass beim Cup....


----------



## DDK (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach,
ich schlage vor last uns einen
:vik: _*Schlauchi-Cup**:vik:**
2008*_​  machen.

Was halte ihr vom 21.06 oder 22.06 auf Rügen. Wer den längsten hat bekommt einen Pokal. So mit Grillen, Party, Angeln und was noch so dazu gehört. Schlaf und Stellplätze kann ich organisieren. Ich habe jetzt den genauen Platz wo das Treffen stattfinden wird die siehe Bilder.
_*Dranske Parkplatz*_
Beginn _*am 21.06 um 10.00 Uhr*_ bis 16.00 Uhr danach Auswertung und Spaß haben. 

Also wer lust hat einfach melden der Rest wird sich schon klären.




1- DDK
2- Detter
3- Ohle
4- Ollek
5- Waldemar
6- Achim
und dann fehlen nur noch 4.

_Fragen & Antworten:_


TAch,
Ollek es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten, Zeltplatz Dranske oder Surfschule mit Bett, Bad und Frühstück für 15 € die Nacht.


----------



## Waldemar (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

ich hab da noch nen kollegen der sein neues suzumar im salzwasser einweihen möchte.
ist zwar kein boardi, aber wär dann boot nr. 6 mit bootsführer achim.





übrigens was sind eigentlich surfschuhe mit bett?(fußbett)?


----------



## Stokker (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



DDK schrieb:


> Wer den längsten hat bekommt einen Pokal.
> 
> Echt ? Das ist ja mal `ne neue Variante ?
> 
> TATÜTATA TATÜTATA ,das grunzt hier aber verdächtig.....|rolleyes


----------



## DDK (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Waldemar schrieb:


> ich hab da noch nen kollegen der sein neues suzumar im salzwasser einweihen möchte.
> ist zwar kein boardi, aber wär dann boot nr. 6 mit bootsführer achim.
> 
> 
> ...



 

Tach.
hört sich ja gut an.
Das mit den Surf..... soll Surfschule heißen.


----------



## Carptigers (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich frage mal nen Kumpel , vielleicht hat er kommt, dann wird es nicht so teuer wegen fahren...
Können wir die Fische irgendwo einfrieren ???


----------



## DDK (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*




*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt* 
                                                      Tach,
ich schlage vor last uns einen
:vik: _*Schlauchi-Cup**:vik:**
2008*_​  machen.

Was halte ihr vom 21.06 oder 22.06 auf Rügen. Wer den längsten hat bekommt einen Pokal. So mit Grillen, Party, Angeln und was noch so dazu gehört. Schlaf und Stellplätze kann ich organisieren. Ich habe jetzt den genauen Platz wo das Treffen stattfinden wird die siehe Bilder.
_*Dranske Parkplatz*_
Beginn _*am 21.06 um 10.00 Uhr*_ bis 16.00 Uhr danach Auswertung und Spaß haben. 

Also wer lust hat einfach melden der Rest wird sich schon klären.




1- DDK
2- Detter
3- Ohle
4- Ollek
5- Waldemar
6- Achim
und dann fehlen nur noch 4.

_Fragen & Antworten:_



@ Ollek 
Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten, Zeltplatz Dranske oder Surfschule mit Bett, Bad und Frühstück für 15 € die Nacht.

 @ Carptigers
Ja, auf dem Zeltplatz kannst du den Fisch einfrier, aber wenn du den Fisch gleich filetierst, dann kann ich den auch bei mir reinlegen.


----------



## Dieter1944 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Na, dann will ich mich als bekennender Schlauchbootfan auch mal einmischen.

Ich fahre schon seit Jahren -jahrzehnten - Schlauchboot, allerdings auch immer mal wieder zwischendurch offene GFK Schalen.
Ich legte Wert darauf, dass ich das Schlauchi auch "zur Not" mal zerlegt im Kofferraum transportieren kann.
Das war bei meinem Metzeler mit 15 PS Motor bis vorletztes Jahr auch kein Problem:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=54889&highlight=Lofoten

oder Kroatien:

http://img408.*ih.us/img408/6837/67001321ol3.jpg

oder Fehmarn

http://img399.*ih.us/img399/7404/1020218nn2.jpg

oder Dänemark oder hier die Elbe und der Hamburger Hafen.

Seit letztem Jahr habe ich mir nun ein Lodestar 4,30 LS mit einem 30 PS Marine zugelegt. Das Boot liegt auf einem Trailer, lässt sich aber zur Not auch zerlegen. Ich fahre es über Pinne. Da ich überhaupt kein Freund vom Fahren(Sitzen auf dem Schlauchkörper bin, habe ich mit eine Sitzbank hinten hineingestellt und dazu einen Stehtank. 
Inzwischen war das Boot mit uns schon wieder in  Norge, auf Fehmarn, auf Langeland, in Kroatien und wird auch für Fahrten hier in in den Hamburger Gewässern genutzt.
Ich bin hoch zufrieden damit. 

Fehmarn:
http://img65.*ih.us/img65/2351/34251938df9.jpg




Norwegen, in der Nähe von Stavanger

http://img401.*ih.us/img401/9840/47332024hb8.jpg

Aber auch Kroatien:

http://img211.*ih.us/img211/1558/23th3.jpg
http://img211.*ih.us/img211/1558/23th3.ba41e3f501.jpg

http://img362.*ih.us/img362/9680/18wx7.jpg



http://img362.*ih.us/img362/7938/20tf2.jpg


Spodsbjerg / Langeland

http://img260.*ih.us/img260/3808/imgp5478jpg2yv9.jpg




 
Hamburger Hafen

http://img79.*ih.us/img79/8894/kopievonimg1056gt3.jpg


Schöne Grüße Dieter, der, der gerade von der Sonneninsel Fehmarn kommt|rolleyes. Leider war ich in 3 Wochen nur 4 x mit dem Schlauchboot draußen. Es fegte der Wind eigentlich ständig von 4 bf bis 6 bf. Das ist für das Boot grundsätzlich nicht problematisch, nur es macht keinen Spaß zu fahren.

Ach so, hier ist noch ein Link von der letzen Angeltour Insel Årmøy nördlich von Stavanger:
http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=MTIwMjQ1OXwyMzA2MTA5


----------



## DDK (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach,
ich schlage vor last uns einen
:vik: _*Schlauchi-Cup**:vik:**
2008*_​  machen.

Was halte ihr vom 21.06 oder 22.06 auf Rügen. Wer den längsten hat bekommt einen Pokal. So mit Grillen, Party, Angeln und was noch so dazu gehört. Schlaf und Stellplätze kann ich organisieren. Ich habe jetzt den genauen Platz wo das Treffen stattfinden wird die siehe Bilder.

_*Dranske Parkplatz*_​
Beginn _*am 21.06 um 10.00 Uhr*_ bis 16.00 Uhr danach Auswertung und Spaß haben. 
Also wer lust hat einfach melden der Rest wird sich schon klären.

_Ablauf:
_
8:00 Treffen auf dem Parkplatz Boote aufbauen  und Frühstück
10:00 Beginn des Cup angeln,angeln..........................
16:00 Ende des Cup und Auswertung  
18:00 Fußball Übertragung mit evt. Grillen
??:?? Spaß haben
_
Wer macht mit:_

1- DDK
2- Detter
3- Ohle
4- Ollek
5- Waldemar
6- Achim
und dann fehlen nur noch 4.

_Fragen & Antworten:_

@ Ollek 
Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten, Zeltplatz Dranske oder Surfschule mit Bett, Bad und Frühstück für 15 € die Nacht.

 @ Carptigers
Ja, auf dem Zeltplatz kannst du den Fisch einfrier, aber wenn du den Fisch gleich filetierst, dann kann ich den auch bei mir reinlegen.


----------



## Waldemar (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@DDK

welchen parkplatz meinst du denn?
den vor der rezeption?

ich werde warscheinlich schon am freitag anreisen.
da kann ich schon mal etwas trainieren.
10:00 ist nicht schlecht, nur wenn der planet so knallt|uhoh:, dann die strohhüte nicht vergessen.


----------



## DDK (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach,
ich schlage vor last uns einen
:vik: _*Schlauchi-Cup**:vik:**
2008*_​  machen.

Was halte ihr vom 21.06 oder 22.06 auf Rügen. Wer den längsten hat bekommt einen Pokal. So mit Grillen, Party, Angeln und was noch so dazu gehört. Schlaf und Stellplätze kann ich organisieren. Ich habe jetzt den genauen Platz wo das Treffen stattfinden wird die siehe Bilder.

_*Dranske Parkplatz*_​
Beginn _*am 21.06 um 10.00 Uhr*_ bis 16.00 Uhr danach Auswertung und Spaß haben. 
Also wer lust hat einfach melden der Rest wird sich schon klären.

_Ablauf:
_
8:00 Treffen auf dem Parkplatz Boote aufbauen  und Frühstück
10:00 Beginn des Cup angeln,angeln..........................
16:00 Ende des Cup und Auswertung  
18:00 Fußball Übertragung mit evt. Grillen
??:?? Spaß haben
_
Wer macht mit:_

1- DDK
2- Detter
3- Ohle
4- Ollek
5- Waldemar
6- Achim
und dann fehlen nur noch 4.

_Fragen & Antworten:_

@ Ollek 
Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten, Zeltplatz Dranske oder Surfschule mit Bett, Bad und Frühstück für 15 € die Nacht.

 @ Carptigers
Ja, auf dem Zeltplatz kannst du den Fisch einfrier, aber wenn du den Fisch gleich filetierst, dann kann ich den auch bei mir reinlegen. 

@ Waldemar
Ich werde auch am Freitag kommen, muss ja sehen wo sich die Dicken aufhalten, damit am Samstag alles klappt.
Treffen ist an der Schranke, Parkplatz Bug, wo die Surfen mit den Kifferbusen stehen. Kommt dein Kuppel nun mit?


----------



## xemu (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo, ich habe seit neuestem ein Sevylor-Schlauchboot(3,1m) und wollt einfach mal fragen wie man es am besten lagern sollte, zusammengerollt oder aufgeblasen? grüße


----------



## Stefan660 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Leicht aufgeblasen, kühl und dunkel ist optimal damit keine Knicke und Risse entstehen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Ollek (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ xemu

jo wie stefan schon geschrieben hat leicht aufgepumt und dunkel.


@ dieter 1944

Geiles Gefährt,das geht schon richtung Hardcoreschlauchi. Nach Norwegen hab ich mich mit meinem noch nicht getraut #d

Wie weit wagst du dich vom Ufer weg?

Gruss


----------



## Dieter1944 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ xemu
> 
> jo wie stefan schon geschrieben hat leicht aufgepumt und dunkel.
> 
> ...



Wie vom Ufer weg? Von Karmøy in Westnorwegen zu einen unbewohnten Atoll im Meer waren es 12 km. Das sind bei ruhigem Wetter ca. 20 Minuten normale Gleitfahrt. Vollgas fährt es 40 km/h. Bin ich so weit vom Ufer entfernt, schau ich aber immer wieder zum Himmel, um auf Wetteränderungen zu achten. Das Ufer ist dann nur ein Strich am Horizont. GPS (und Handpeilkompass) für Rück-Zielfahrt sind Bedingung! Dann melden wir uns auch beim Hausvermieter ab und haben seine Telefonnummer parat, falls mal Hilfe benötigt wird. 
So nämlich auch bei SEINEM Boot, dass bei zwei Urlauben jeweils einmal wegen techn. Pannen eingeschleppt werden musste.
Von Burg auf Fehmarn um Staberhuk herum bis Puttgarden brauche ich mit normaler Fahrt 40 Minuten.
Wenn's allerdings wellig wird runter mit der Fahrt|supergri. Da ist die übliche Schlauchbootkielung, anders als beim RIB, nicht ausreichend.

Ja, für MICH ist das Boot auch optimal. Ein breiteres Boot bekomme ich nicht in die Garage. Mit 5 Erwachsenen geht es noch leicht in Gleitfahrt. Die Schlauchdurchmesser messen 50 cm! Da kann man echt gut drauf sitzen. Und der Querschlauch vorn  verhindert jegliche Eintauchen. Wenn überhaupt mal Wasser ins Boot schwabbelt bei den unberechenbaren Wellen im Hamburger Hafen von der Seite.
Ich habe übrigens den Trailer als Anhänger mit schwarzen Kennzeichen zugelassen. Haftpflicht versichert war er sowieso schon (Kroatien) und für 450 kg ZGG die Steuern sind unerheblich. Nun kann ich alles hineinladen, nicht nur "Sportzubehör".

http://img512.*ih.us/img512/4341/kopievon1000048yw8.jpg

http://img407.*ih.us/img407/8558/kopievon1020217du8.jpg







Gruß Dieter


----------



## Forellenhunter (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Dieter,
schönes Boot, dass Du da hast. Mit einem RIB liebäugle ich auch schon seit einiger Zeit. Aber der Preis...:c
Grüße
FH


----------



## DDK (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach,
ich schlage vor last uns einen
:vik: _*Schlauchi-Cup**:vik:**
2008*_​  machen.

Was halte ihr vom 21.06 oder 22.06 auf Rügen. Wer den längsten hat bekommt einen Pokal. So mit Grillen, Party, Angeln und was noch so dazu gehört. Schlaf und Stellplätze kann ich organisieren. Ich habe jetzt den genauen Platz wo das Treffen stattfinden wird die siehe Bilder.

_*Dranske Parkplatz*_​
Beginn _*am 21.06 um 10.00 Uhr*_ bis 16.00 Uhr danach Auswertung und Spaß haben. 
Also wer lust hat einfach melden der Rest wird sich schon klären.


_Ablauf:
_
8:00 Treffen auf dem Parkplatz Boote aufbauen  und Frühstück
10:00 Beginn des Cup angeln,angeln..........................
16:00 Ende des Cup und Auswertung  
18:00 Fußball Übertragung mit evt. Grillen
??:?? Spaß haben
_
Wer macht mit:_

1- DDK
2- Detter
3- Ohle
4- Ollek
5- Waldemar
6- Achim
und dann fehlen nur noch 4.

_Fragen & Antworten:_

@ Ollek 
Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten, Zeltplatz Dranske oder Surfschule mit Bett, Bad und Frühstück für 15 € die Nacht.

 @ Carptigers
Ja, auf dem Zeltplatz kannst du den Fisch einfrier, aber wenn du den Fisch gleich filetierst, dann kann ich den auch bei mir reinlegen. 

@ Waldemar
Ich werde auch am Freitag kommen, muss ja sehen wo sich die Dicken aufhalten, damit am Samstag alles klappt.
Treffen ist an der Schranke, Parkplatz Bug, wo die Surfen mit den Kifferbusen stehen. Kommt dein Kuppel nun mit?

*Tach,
das Wetter schaut ja nicht so prickelnd aus. Wind und Regen, aber wir haben ja noch eine Woche zeit. Ich bräuchte jetzt auch langsam eine Bestätigung (unverbindlich) um das Ganze in rollen zu bringen.*


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Dieter... winke winke #h

Du treibst Dich aber auch überall im www rum... #6

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Dieter1944 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



hausmeisterkrause schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter... winke winke #h
> 
> Du treibst Dich aber auch überall im www rum... #6
> 
> ...



Dich habe ich schon lange observiert hier #h#h.

Erst das anglerboard, das das (noch?) Norwegen-Angelforum und dann das Schlauchbootforum. Von CIAO gar nicht zu schreiben .

Mein Sohn hat mich vor 4 Jahren ins Internet gedrängt, als die aktive Zeit vorbei war. Ich sollte mich "beschäftigen" , und nun sitze ich hier ständig am Computer - fast wie vor dem "Ruhestand". 
Gruß Dieter


----------



## HD4ever (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

moin moin .....
in letzter Zeit befasse ich mich ja auch mal mit ner Schlauchbootanschaffung .... |bla:
was sollte man denn haben wenn man nen vernünftiges haben will ?
sollen mal 2 Erwachsene 2 Kinder tragen können und mal mit 4-5 PS auskommen ....
nix zum Rasen, aber mal zum Angeln wenn ich im Urlaub meine Orkney nicht mitnehmen kann - der Motor soll auch nicht größer sein da er ansonsten auch als Hilfsmotor an der Orkney angebraucht werden soll .... 
reicht eins mit ca 3,5 m ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Jörg!

Ich hatte ein mit 3,30 Meter und das ist für zwei Erwachsene 
und zwei Zwerge viel zu klein gewesen. Ich denke mit 4 Meter 
solltest Du wesentlich besser klar kommen.

Wie Du weißt hab ich den Yamaha F8 als Motor. Der Gute
ist zwar ein Gedicht aber 37KG schwer. Das wäre mir zu schwer für 
ein Schlauchi. Also wäre ein F4 natürlich angenehmer.

Andersherum möchte man ja auch mal Kitt geben können und dann 
dürften es gerne 10-15 PS sein um 4 Mann vernünftig zu beschleunigen.
Ist halt eine Frage was man will.

Ob Deine Orkney einen 10er bzw 9.9er als Hilfsmotor verträgt weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Lionhead (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich kann Torsk nur zustimmen. Du mußt da klar trennen. Um eine Spazierfahrt zu viert zu unternehmen, wären ein 4m Schlauch und 10 PS sinnvoll, darunter leidet der Spass beträchtlich. Zum Angeln zu zweit reicht ein 3,30 mit 5 PS Viertakter. Das andere Problem ist der Transport. 
Ein 4m Schlauch wiegt wieder 10-15 kg mehr als ein 3,30 und ein 5 PS Motor wiegt nur ca. 25 Kg zu den 35-40 kg eines 8-10 PS Motors.
Und das 4m Schlauchboot ist weitaus voluminöser und eher für den Trailer geeignet. Tja schwere Entscheidung.

Jan


----------



## HD4ever (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

nee ... son großer Motor wäre mir zu schwer und unhandlich - einerseits als Hilfmotor, andererseits zum schleppen.
ist mir schon klar das mit 4-5 PS keine Rennen gefahren werden können, soll ja nur mal dazu dienen auch mal vom Schlauchi zu schleppen wenn ich das andere nicht mitnehmen kann oder mal nen Stück raus zu kommen


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Na dann, 4 Meter mit Einzylindermotor (4-5PS) darunter würde 
ich bei 4 Personen nicht gehen auch wenn es schwerer wird.


----------



## Hamburgspook (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



DDK schrieb:


> Wer den längsten hat bekommt einen Pokal. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=83295&d=1212742174


 :m:m:m

ALSO DÜRFEN NUR MÄNNER MITMACHEN ?

Wo ist der Boardferkelfahnder ?????

Gruß
Markus


----------



## steve71 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Jörg, 

wenn Du mit Deiner Family fahren möchtest, solltest Du auch aufs Gewicht vom Schlauchboot achten. Mein 3,6 m Maxxon mit Aluboden  wiegt ohne Sitzbretter 66 kg, die Schlauchboote um 4 m mit Aluboden meist um die 90 - 100 kg. Und dann Erkläre Deiner Frau, daß sie das Teil mal "eben" mit zum Strand trägt... Ich habe auch nur aus Gewichtsgründen einen 5 PS Viertakter der sich immer noch gut handhaben läßt. Gucke Dir mal die Schlauchboote von Quicksilver an, da gibt es sehr interessante Modelle für jeden Einsatz.

Gruß Steve


----------



## heinzibaer (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

mal hallo gesagt,
habe den trööt erst heute entdeckt. um es kurz zu machen ich suche eine empfehlung für ein schlauchboot. es sollte so zwischen 320 und 350 cm lang sein. ich möchte es nur auf seen und nicht auf dem meer nutzen. eventuell kommt noch ein kleiner e-motor ran. desweiteren sollte es ohne trailer zu transportieren sein, also erst vor ort aufgeblasen werden. weiß nicht, ob ihr mir da was empfehlen könnt. schonmal schönen dank


----------



## Dieter1944 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



HD4ever schrieb:


> nee ... son großer Motor wäre mir zu schwer und unhandlich - einerseits als Hilfmotor, andererseits zum schleppen.
> ist mir schon klar das mit 4-5 PS keine Rennen gefahren werden können, soll ja nur mal dazu dienen auch mal vom Schlauchi zu schleppen wenn ich das andere nicht mitnehmen kann oder mal nen Stück raus zu kommen




Grüß dich Jörg, ich hatte bis vorletztes Jahr lange ein 4,05 m langes,  allerdings schmales Metzeler Juca LS mit Luftboden.
Dadran allerdings ein 10 PS Motor. Damit ging das Boot mit 2 Erwachsenen und 2 Kindern leicht Gleitfahrt. Aber das willst du ja gar nicht. Das Boot wog mit den Sitzbrettern so um die 40 kg. Allerdings ist ja immer noch allerhand Zubehörgerödel dabei.
An so ein Boot, es war ja nur ein Beispiel das mit dem Metzeler, ein leichter 5 PS Motor und du bist auf der Sonnenseite des Lebens!

http://img169.*ih.us/img169/8869/26560070cp8.jpg

Hier hatten wir auch unseren Wohnwagen mit (Lofoten) und dann das leichte Boot. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Oberbootsmann (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Moin,

ich war bisher stiller Mitleser und habe nun endlich auch mal ein paar Fragen:

Nachdem ich nun jahrelang relativ erfolglos an meinem Stammgewässer (Attersee in Österreich) vom Ufer aus geangelt habe, muß nun doch mal ein Boot her.

Da ich nur 2-3 Wochen im Jahr dort bin (meist zwischen Juni und September, also nicht Winter), suche ich ein relativ leicht zu transportierendes und verpackbares Boot, also eben ein Schlauchboot. Fast wäre ich dem Fishhunter aufgesessen, doch dank des Lesens hier kam schnell die Einsicht, daß das nichts bringt.

Mittlerweile bin ich auf dieses Modell gekommen: http://www.angel-schlageter.de/prod...t---Sondermodell-fuer-Angler---Holzboden.html


Nun die Fragen:

1. Der Attersee ist ca. 26km lang und im Schnitt 3km breit. Ich möchte das Boot hauptsächlich zum leichten Schleppangeln an der Scharkante benutzen. Benzinmotoren sind im Sommer verboten und E-Motoren müssen beim Angeln hochgeklappt sein. Ist so ein Boot also zum Rudern geeignet?

2. Wie gesagt, Benziner sind verboten. Aber über einen E-Motor denke ich trotzdem nach, um einen größeren Aktionsradius als nur mit Rudern zu haben. Was für einen Motor braucht man denn bei so einem Boot, um einigermaßen vom Fleck zu kommen?


Das wars erstmal 

Danke und Grüße,
Bernhard


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Dich habe ich schon lange observiert hier #h#h.
> 
> Erst das anglerboard, das das (noch?) Norwegen-Angelforum und dann das Schlauchbootforum. Von CIAO gar nicht zu schreiben .
> 
> ...


 
Dieter,

im Norwegen- Forum und bei Ciao bin ich nicht angemeldet... der Meister Krause ist auch bei anderen als Nick beliebt, das habe ich schon öfters festgestellt |rolleyes

Ab 13.07. bin ich übrigens wieder für 3 Wochen in Waabs (Boot in Damp)... wie wär´s, hast Du keine Lust mal vorbeizukommen?! Ist doch von HH ein "Katzensprung" :m

Gruß #h
Werner


----------



## Dieter1944 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



hausmeisterkrause schrieb:


> Dieter,
> 
> im Norwegen- Forum und bei Ciao bin ich nicht angemeldet... der Meister Krause ist auch bei anderen als Nick beliebt, das habe ich schon öfters festgestellt |rolleyes
> 
> ...



Moin Werner,

ich habe mir schon seit längerer Zeit einen kleinen Nebenjob angelacht und weil ich so oft im Urlaub bin, habe ich zugesagt, die beiden Hauptsommermonate immer präsent zu sein.
Und an den Wochenenden bin ich in Familie eingebunden. Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben. Es wird sich sicher mal ergeben.
Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls einen tollen Urlaub und brettert nicht so durch die Eckerförder Bucht wie damals die Marineschiffe an den Meilenbaken vor Waabs. Da musste man ja runterhechten und das Boot vor den anrollenden Wellen sichern|kopfkrat.

Gruß Dieter, der der euch das allerschönste Wetter wünscht!


----------



## Dieter1944 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Oberbootsmann schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich war bisher stiller Mitleser und habe nun endlich auch mal ein paar Fragen:
> 
> ...




Hallo Bernhard,

mit dem Boot machst du doch nichts falsch! Achte nur darauf, das wird auf dem Bild nicht so recht deutlich, ob das Boot auch ein Heckbrett serienmäßig dabei oder möglichst ein vulkanisiert hat, sonst kannst du den E.-Motor nicht befestigen bzw. musst wieder Geld für den Nachbau ausgeben.

Gruß Dieter, der der den Attersee auch liebt, aber ja nicht drauf fahren darf


----------



## Oberbootsmann (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Moin,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Das oben verlinkte Boot entspricht diesem Boot hier:
http://www.solidmarine.de/html/solid270.html

Ist also ein "ganz normales" Schlauchboot mit festem Heckspiegel zur Außenbordermontage.

Wir geht es eben vor allem um die Frage, ob man mit so einem Ding auch ein paar Takte rudern kann, sprich Schleppangeln. Oder kommt man in einem solchen Boot ohne Motor nicht wirklich vom Fleck?

Die andere Frage ist, wie stark ein E-Motor für so ein Boot bemessen sein muß, um es zügig voranzutreiben.

Viele Grüße,
Bernhard


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Moin Werner,
> 
> ich habe mir schon seit längerer Zeit einen kleinen Nebenjob angelacht und weil ich so oft im Urlaub bin, habe ich zugesagt, die beiden Hauptsommermonate immer präsent zu sein.
> Und an den Wochenenden bin ich in Familie eingebunden. Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben. Es wird sich sicher mal ergeben.
> ...


 
Hallo Dieter,

ja das waren noch Zeiten, als die Schnellboote dort regelmäßig vorbei bretterten , wir sind dann immer sofort ins Wasser gehüpft 

Schade, dass es bei Dir nicht klappt, sonst wären wir mal rausgefahren und Du hättest Dich gleich noch von den Fahreigenschaften des Zar überzeugen können...


@all: sonst jemand ab Mitte Juli in der Gegend Damp/ Waabs/ Eckernförde?! Eigenes Boot ist nicht zwingend erforderlich, ich nehme auch gerne mal jemanden mit... 

Gruß #h
Werner


----------



## Fishhook (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@Oberbootsmann....Ich besitze ein Solidmarine 3,20m mit Luftboden.....es ist auch Rudertauglich, habe es aber erst einmal gerudert.....als Antrieb dient mir ein 4PS Johnsson oder der Rhino VX28....der Rhino genügt auf jeden Fall dafür....was mir bei deinem ausgesuchten Boot eher Sorgen macht, sind erstens die Länge, und zweitens der Holzboden....

...zur Länge....mein Kumpel hat ein 2,65 Boot....zu zweit drauf zu angeln ist schon sehr eng....man muss wirklich überlegen, was man mitnimmt, und was zu Hause bleiben kann......

...zum Holzboden....das Einbauen geht nur mit etwas Gewalt, und das Boot wird durch ihn sehr schwer.....du wirst es, wenn du alleine bist, nur sehr schwer ohne andere Hilfsmittel zum Wasser bewegen können....im Vergleich dazu trag ich mein 3,20er mit Hochdruckluftboden!!!...locker alleine rein und raus aus dem Wasser.....

....das wären so die Sachen, die ich dir mit auf den Weg geben könnte.......:m

PS: irgendwo in diesem Trööt ist auch ein Bild von meinem Boot.....#h


----------



## Oberbootsmann (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Fishhook,

danke für die Antwort.
Auf dem Attersee sind Benzinmotoren im Sommer verboten, deswegen kommt für mich damit nur Rudern in Frage, und zusätzlich eventuell ein E-Motor, um nicht nur aufs Rudern angewiesen zu sein.

Was für ein E-Motor wäre denn geeignet, also in Bezug auf die Motorleistung?

Du schreibst, daß Rudern geht. Geht es denn nur als Notlösung, oder ist das auch auf Dauer und zum Schleppfischen realistisch?

Die Größe ist kein Problem, ich bin der einzige, der damit angeln würde und hätte höchstens mal einen "Passagier", also Nichtangler dabei. Einen anderen Angler wirklich nur ausnahmsweise. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, mir gehts nicht um das gesparte Geld im Vergleich zum 3,20m-Boot, vielmehr ist das geringere Gewicht und das geringere Packmaß ausschlaggebend. Außerdem gefällt mir eben diese grüne Schlageter-Sonderedition mit den 2 Sitzbrettern besser als das "graue Standardboot". Ist natürlich Geschmackssache 

Das der Boden Gewalt zum Einbau benötigt, hab ich auch schon woanders gehört. Wie groß ist denn der Aufwand?
Ich würde das Boot einmal im Jahr aufbauen, ein paar Wochen am Steg liegen haben (und natürlich damit fahren) und dann wieder abbauen und verstauen.
Ist der Aufwand mit Holzboden so groß, daß man das nicht möchte, oder ist es lediglich zum täglichen Auf- und Abbau ungeeignet?

Zum Gewicht: laut Solidmarine-Homepage (http://www.solidmarine.de/html/solid270.html) wiegt das Boot mit Luftboden 40kg, mit Holzboden 44kg. Laut Schlageter wiegt das von mir favorisierte Boot sogar nur 42kg (http://www.angel-schlageter.de/prod...html&XTCsid=85e5c718d11fb9a270b39d6609fa69f5)
Das ist doch jetzt nicht so ein Riesenunterschied, oder?

Dein 3,20m-Boot mit Luftboden wiegt laut der Solidmarine-Seite z.B. 50kg. Trotzdem kannst Du es alleine tragen |kopfkrat
Stimmen die Gewichte, die dort angegeben sind überhaupt?

Vielen Dank für die Beteiligung und Grüße,
Bernhard


----------



## Dieter1944 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Also, ich gehe davon aus, dass das Boot keinen "Holzboden" hat, sondern einen sog. Lattenboden. Die Latten sind außen verbunden und so gegen Verschieben gesichert. Man kann drauf stehen, allerdings wackelig, weil der Bootboden lediglich eine Gummihaut ist. Also nicht aufblasbar. Das gesamte Boot ist unten flach wie eine Flunder. Steuern kann man es dadurch eigentlich gar nicht, nur durch rudern oder Motoren. 
Ich habe kürzlich so ein ähnliches Bötchen geschenkt bekommen. es war ein spanischen Modell und durch lange falsche Lagerung total undicht. Ich habe es an einen Bastler weiter verschenkt.

Ich schreibe das jetzt wegen des Bodens. Man musste tatsächlich den Boden bei total leeren Schlauchkörpern reinlegen oder besser: ausrollen. Dann konnte man die enden ein wenig nachdrücken beim Aufblasen und je stärker die Schläuche aufgeblasen wurden, je strammer wurde der Lattenboden eingeklemmt.

Ich hatte das Ding einmal im Wasser. Auf dem Lattending stand ich schlechter, als auf dem stramm aufgeblasenen Luftboden meines (ehemaliggen) Metzler Bootes.Da konnte ich auch nicht problemlos stehen.

Also Bernhard, wenn du nur Probleme im "Verlegen" des Lattenbodens siehst, die gibt es nicht. Den Boden in meinem Boot einlegen und die Seitenleisten reinklemmen brachten mir 14 Tage Kreuzschmerzen|evil:.

Schade, dass ich von dem kleinen Bötchen keine Bilder mehr habe. Man soll tatsächlich nichts weglöschen 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Oberbootsmann (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Dieter,

danke für Deinen Beitrag, aber Lattenböden gibt es bei Solidmarine nur für die 2m und 2,3m Boote. Für das 2,70er und das 3,20er gibt es diese nicht. Bei "meinem" Boot ist es dann auch ein tatsächlicher Holzboden mit V-Kiel, siehe hier:
http://www.solidmarine.de/html/quality.html

Daher verweise ich nochmal auf meine Fragen im obigen Post.

Schönen Dank und Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## Dieter1944 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

42 kg wiegt das mit dem Alu Boden und 44 das mit dem Holzboden. Ich vermute, dass hier ein Schreibfehler bei Schlageter vorliegt.
Kauf doch das Boot. Ich würde es mit Aluboden nehmen, weil es - so jedenfalls das Bild - einen ausklapp- oder faltbarer Boden zu haben scheint.
Rudern kannst du mit allen Booten und auch einen E-Motor anhängen. Mit dem E-Motor  habe ich keine Erfahrung. Aber Herr Schlageter - ich weiß es aus dem blauen Schlauchbootforum - soll sehr kompetente Beratung geben.

Wenn du das Boot selbst abholst, kannst du dir ja beides (Böden) mal vorführen lassen, dann weißt du doch was für dich besser ist.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Oberbootsmann (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin,



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> 42 kg wiegt das mit dem Alu Boden und 44 das mit dem Holzboden. Ich vermute, dass hier ein Schreibfehler bei Schlageter vorliegt.
> Kauf doch das Boot. Ich würde es mit Aluboden nehmen, weil es - so jedenfalls das Bild - einen ausklapp- oder faltbarer Boden zu haben scheint.
> Rudern kannst du mit allen Booten und auch einen E-Motor anhängen. Mit dem E-Motor habe ich keine Erfahrung. Aber Herr Schlageter - ich weiß es aus dem blauen Schlauchbootforum - soll sehr kompetente Beratung geben.
> 
> ...


 
Sind zwischen Alu- und Holzboden wirklich nur 2 kg Unterschied?
Naja das Boot, welches ich möchte, gibts nur mit dem Holzboden, der allerdings auch klapp- bzw. faltbar ist, so wie der Aluboden.

Selbstabholen lohnt sich bei den Spritpreisen für mich kaum (wie wohl für die meisten), obwohl Schlageter "nur" 130km von mir weg ist.
Aber ich werde den Laden einfach mal direkt anmailen, vielleicht komme ich dort ja weiter als hier.

Ansonsten zur Übersichtlichkeit nochmal meine Fragen:

1.) Was für ein E-Motor wäre denn für das Boot geeignet, also in Bezug auf die Motorleistung?

2.) Einige schreiben, daß Rudern geht. Geht es denn nur als Notlösung, oder ist das auch auf Dauer und zum Schleppfischen realistisch?

3.) Das der Holzboden (Klappboden, kein Lattenboden) Gewalt zum Einbau benötigt, hab ich auch schon woanders gehört. Wie groß ist denn der Aufwand?
Ich würde das Boot einmal im Jahr aufbauen, ein paar Wochen am Steg liegen haben (und natürlich damit fahren) und dann wieder abbauen und verstauen.
Ist der Aufwand mit Holzboden so groß, daß man das nicht möchte, oder ist es lediglich zum täglichen Auf- und Abbau ungeeignet?

4.) @fishhook: kannst Du bestätigen, daß Dein Boot (wie auf der Solidmarine-Seite angegeben) 50kg wiegt? Da Du sagst, daß Du es alleine tragen kannst, dürfte ich ja mit nem 44kg-Boot keine größeren Probleme haben... oder passen die Gewichtsangaben nicht?

Link zum Boot: http://www.angel-schlageter.de/product_info.php?info=p1462_SolidMarine-Schlauchboot---Sondermodell-fuer-Angler---Holzboden.html


Danke und Grüße,
Bernhard


----------



## Fishhook (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Uiuiuiuiuiui...Fragen über Fragen....dann wollen wir mal.....|supergri



> Was für ein E-Motor wäre denn geeignet, also in Bezug auf die Motorleistung?


 
Wie ich schon schrieb, fahre ich den Rhino VX28....ist das kleinste Modell von Rhino, und reicht vollkommen aus, für die Bootsgrösse....kriegste bei ibäh für schlappe 135€ incl. Versand....sehr sparsam im Verbrauch....5 Vorwärts und zwei Rückwärtsgänge......wenn du höher hinaus willst, MinnKota ist sehr zu empfehlen, aber auch sehr preisintensiv....nicht zu empfehlen sind die günstigen Modelle von Sevylor...gegen die ist der Rhino ein V8....|supergri



> Du schreibst, daß Rudern geht. Geht es denn nur als Notlösung, oder ist das auch auf Dauer und zum Schleppfischen realistisch?


 
Ich habs wirklich nur einmal probiert....aber ich fands ok....es ist natürlich was anderes als einen "festen" Kahn zu rudern.....durch das geringe Bootsgewicht aber auch leichter....es sei denn, es kommt Wind auf....da sind Schlauchboote eben sehr anfällig....mehr kann ich dir dazu leider nicht sagen....



> Ist der Aufwand mit Holzboden so groß, daß man das nicht möchte, oder ist es lediglich zum täglichen Auf- und Abbau ungeeignet?


 
Zweiteres....wenn du wirklich nur ein-, zweimal im Jahr aufbaust ist es mit dem Holzboden ok.....ist auch nicht so, dass man sich da nun gleich die Gliedmaßen bei verrenkt....ist aber für den täglichen Auf- und Abbau ungeeignet.....



> Das ist doch jetzt nicht so ein Riesenunterschied, oder?


 
Zum Gewicht....ob die Angaben von SolidMarine stimmen, weiss ich nicht.....ob mein Boot 50kg wiegt, weiss ich auch nicht....wenn die Angaben stimmen, ist das von dir ausgesuchte Boot ok....zumal du es ja sowieso nicht so oft an Land bewegen willst......



> Dein 3,20m-Boot mit Luftboden wiegt laut der Solidmarine-Seite z.B. 50kg. Trotzdem kannst Du es alleine tragen


 
Bin eben ein starker Typ.....:q...nehme aber auch die Ruder und die Sitzbank vorher ab.....#h


Eventuell würde ich an deiner Stelle über den Aluboden nachdenken.....etwas Gewichtsersparnis, und natürlich Witterungsbeständig.....wenn beim Holzboden mal der Lack ab ist, musst du da nachbessern, sonst saugt der sich mit Wasser voll, und vergammelt.....:m


----------



## Oberbootsmann (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Daniel,

dankefür die ausführliche Antwort. Ich war davon ausgegangen, daß der VX 28 ein Benziner ist, stand da irgendwie auf dem Schlauch.
Was für einen Akku hast Du denn für den Motor und wie lange und wie schnell kannst Du damit fahren?

Ich denke mal, nach den Antworten hier bezüglich des Ruderns müsste das schon gut gehen. Ich will ja wie gesagt nur ein paar Kilometer schleppen und keine Rennen fahren.

Bezüglich Gewicht und Boden wird das auch passen, ich bau es wie gesagt ein- bis zweimal auf und ab, da werd ich schon mit dem Holzboden klarkommen. Tja und damals beim Bund mußte ich auch immer über 30kg schwere Maschinenkanonenteile quer über das Kasernengelände schleppen, ging auch 

Der Holzboden bei diesem Boot ist übrigens kunststoffbeschichtet und offenbar sehr robust, auch gegen Verschmutzung etc. Außerdem heizt sich Alu doch ganz schön auf im Sommer, also ist Holz für meine Zwecke schon gut. Und wenn die Beschichtung doch mal ne Macke hat ists nicht schlimm, dann kommt halt Bootslack drauf und gut.


Also dann vielen Dank an alle, Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!
Viele Grüße,
Bernhard


----------



## Fishhook (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Inwieweit sich das Alu aufheizt, weiss ich nicht.....denke aber auch, dass das barfuss im Sommer zum Problem werden könnte :g

Den Rest hab ich Dir in Deiner PN beantwortet......:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Oberbootsmann schrieb:


> Außerdem heizt sich Alu doch ganz schön auf im Sommer, also ist Holz für meine Zwecke schon gut.



Moin,
Tschuldigung das ich mich mal einmische denn ich habe kein Schlauchi sondern ein Aluboot. Aber aufheizen tut sich da gar nix. Die Sonne kann knallen wie sie will aber die See ist immer kälter von unten. Ansonsten kann man sich auch Kunstrasen ins Boot legen. Habe ich getan und das schont dann auch das Material.


----------



## Oberbootsmann (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin,

im Fall eines Schlauchboots ist der Aluboden aber vom Wasser isoliert, weil unter dem Aluboden noch ein luftgefüllter Gummikiel liegt.
Deshalb heizt sich das Alu auf.
Ok, das mit dem Kunstrasen ist eine gute Idee, aber das Boot, welches ich haben will, gibts ohnehin nur mit Holzboden:
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/prod...t---Sondermodell-fuer-Angler---Holzboden.html

Und ich kann nach wie vor keinen frappierenden Nachteil von Holz im Vegleich zu Alu erkennen. Laut Herstellerangaben ist der Gewichtsunterschied relativ gering, und Alu ist definitv witterungs- und schmutzanfälliger als kunststoffbeschichtetes Holz, so ist zumindest meine Erfahrung in anderem Bereich mit beiden Materialien.

Viele Grüße,
Bernhard


----------



## Fishhook (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@Oberbootsmann.....haste denn nun schon was gekauft????

Oder haderst du noch.....;+


----------



## Forellenhunter (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Oberbootsmann schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> im Fall eines Schlauchboots ist der Aluboden aber vom Wasser isoliert, weil unter dem Aluboden noch ein luftgefüllter Gummikiel liegt.
> Deshalb heizt sich das Alu auf.
> ...


 
Langfristig gesehen ist Alu sicherlich stabiler als ein Holzboden. Das Boot aus dem Link sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht aus. Rein vom Gewicht scheint es auch relativ robust zu sein. Einzig die Größe. 2,70mtr ist wirklich die unterste Grenze. Wenn man den Schlauchdurchmesser und den hinteren Überstand der Schläuche abrechnet, bleiben noch 1,70 bis 1,80 übrig. Das ist nicht viel. Wo willst Du das Boot hauptsächlich einsetzen?
Grüße
FH


----------



## Oberbootsmann (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin,

es wird das besagte grüne Boot werden. Allerdings werde ich erst im August kaufen, da ich jetzt erstmal 3 Wochen in Nordamerika bin (Steelheads ich komme!!!) und erst Anfang September an den Attersee komme.
@Forellenhunter: Das Boot wird für den Attersee eingesetzt, und zwar zum Schleppangeln mit Rudern. Ich bin der einzige Angler bei uns, also bin ich alleine darauf oder mit einem Nichtangler als Passagier. Steht aber auch schon alles weiter oben 

Viele Grüße,
Bernhard


----------



## DDK (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach,
fahre wieder vom 25.07-27.07 auf die Insel, ist noch wer da ?
Werde mich in Dranske aufhalten um die dicken Hecht zu zähmen.


----------



## Jack Crevalle (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi,
ich bin jetzt einer von euch. Ich hab seit kurzem ein Zodiac Zoom 260 Aero mit 5 PS Tohatsu Motor und damit glaube ich das kleinste Schlauchboot hier. Es hat die Testfahrt auf der Unterelbe ganz gut bestanden, aber ich bin noch bei der Feinabstimmung. Übermäßig viel Platz bietet es natürlich nicht, aber man kann ganz gut zu zweit fahren, ohne daß Gedanken an ein Gewaltverbrechen aufkommen. Und mit seinen 26 Kg lässt es sich sogar im Flugzeug mitnehmen was ich dieses Jahr auch vorhabe.
Habt ihr gute Lösungen gefunden um Rutenhalter und Fishfinder unterzubringen? Ich hab daran gedacht eine Ruderbank zu kaufen und es darauf festzuschrauben. Habt ihr bessere Ideen?


----------



## DDK (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach,
ich habe auch nur 320 und muss mit dem Platz haushalten, deshalb habe ich mir zwei Kisten gebaut wo ich alles drin habe.
1. Kiste - Angelzeug, Gps, Echolot, Batterie, und Essen
2. Kiste Tank, Anker, Rutenhalter  und Schwimmweste
Die Kisten stehen von alleine und du hast keinen Müll im Boot.


----------



## Jack Crevalle (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Die Kiste im Bug finde ich sehr gut, hab mich schon gefragt, was ich mit den Ösen auf dem Boden anfange. Ist das ein Lightroller?
Geht euch das auch so, daß das ganze Auto nach Benzin stinkt wenn ihr euren Benzintank transportiert? Oder wurde ich da betrogen? Das kann ja irgendwie so gar nicht gesund sein...


----------



## Dieter1944 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

"Benzintank" - das ist das schlimmste im Wagen. Nun muss man wissen, dass gerade Vergaserkraftstoff hoch aromatisch ist. Das heißt, es stinkt erbärmlich und lange.
Das kriegst du nur einigermaßen weg, wenn du den Tank und die Belüftungsschraube richtig fest schließt und dann auf der Tankstelle mit einem Hochdruckreiniger den Tank, die Anschlüsse und den Schlauch abspritzt. Danach das Ding in eine gasdichte Tüte oder 3 übereinandergestülpte Mülltüten|rolleyes. Dann richtig einrollen. Leicht stinkt es dann immer noch, aber eben nur leicht.
Jetzt, wo mein Boot mit Motor und Tank auf dem Trailer liegt, ist das Problem zum Glück weg.
Solltest du einen Dachkoffer haben, da rein. Aber innen schön fest verzurren und die Abluftlöcher des Dachkoffers offern lassen oder welche hineinbohren. Kraftstoffgase sind schwerer als Luft und die Gase können dann nach unten ablaufen und der Koffer wird leicht durchlüftet. Aber immer schön alles dicht verschließen am Tank, nicht dass du das Ding zu einer Bombe machst - falls eine Zündquelle hinzukommt -*ABER* *EBEN NUR DANN.*:q. 180 - 200 Grad heiß wird es wohl auch bei Sonneneinstrahlung nicht werden.Das ist nämlich die Zündtemperatur von Vergaserkraftstoff - also Benzin.
Also offiziell transportieren darf man das Ding gefüllt noch nicht einmal im Trailer ("Gefahrgut-VO Straße"), aber was soll's man findet ja nicht an jeder Rampe eine Tankstelle. 
Deswegen möchte ich hier aber keine Diskussion anregen. Ist halt so wie vieles im Leben. Es ist nicht erlaubt und macht es trotzdem.

Dieter


----------



## DDK (1. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

_Also offiziell transportieren darf man das Ding gefüllt noch nicht einmal im Trailer ("Gefahrgut-VO Straße"), aber was soll's man findet ja nicht an jeder Rampe eine Tankstelle. 
Deswegen möchte ich hier aber keine Diskussion anregen. Ist halt so wie vieles im Leben. Es ist nicht erlaubt und macht es trotzdem._


Tach.
bis 20L ist es legal, danach bräuchte man eine Gefahrengutzulassung.|bla:


----------



## DDK (1. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Jack Crevalle schrieb:


> Die Kiste im Bug finde ich sehr gut, hab mich schon gefragt, was ich mit den Ösen auf dem Boden anfange. Ist das ein Lightroller?
> Geht euch das auch so, daß das ganze Auto nach Benzin stinkt wenn ihr euren Benzintank transportiert? Oder wurde ich da betrogen? Das kann ja irgendwie so gar nicht gesund sein...



Tach, 
was meinst du mit Lightroller?|kopfkrat


----------



## Dieter1944 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



DDK schrieb:


> _Also offiziell transportieren darf man das Ding gefüllt noch nicht einmal im Trailer ("Gefahrgut-VO Straße"), aber was soll's man findet ja nicht an jeder Rampe eine Tankstelle.
> Deswegen möchte ich hier aber keine Diskussion anregen. Ist halt so wie vieles im Leben. Es ist nicht erlaubt und macht es trotzdem._
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wollte eigentlich nicht diskutieren, aber ich meine, das bezieht sich auf geschlossene Kanister, also ohne den Leitungsschlauch. Aber, ist mir auch wurscht, ich transpotiere ihn trotzdem.

Dieter


----------



## Jack Crevalle (1. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin,
ich dreh den Tank so fest zu wie es geht und beim füllen geht auch nichts vorbei, aber trotzdem riecht es sehr stark. Ich hatte ihn im Kofferraum und habs bei der Fahrt immer noch gut gerochen. Hatte sogar beim Ausladen das Gefühl, daß rund um den Deckel leichte Benzinschlieren waren. Vielleicht ist es durch den Verschluss verdunstet, abgesunken und dann auf dem Tank kondensiert, kann das sein? Und vor allem darf das sein? Der Tank ist brandneu, sollte ich den reklamieren? Dachbox ist eine Idee, oder eben das ganze Boot aufs Dach und dann Tank rein.
@DDK: Ich dachte dein Boot wäre ein Zodiac Cadet Lightroller. Aber anscheinend wohl nicht.


----------



## DDK (1. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@DDK: Ich dachte dein Boot wäre ein Zodiac Cadet Lightroller. Aber anscheinend wohl nicht.[/quote]

Tach,
nee ich habe einen Holzboden und möchte den auch nicht missen.


----------



## pohlk (10. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

So ihr lieben Schlauchi Kollegen.

Habe mir auch eines geleistet, aber darum soll es mir nicht gehen.

Einige von Euch werden doch sicher schon auf Mefo's geschleppt haben.

Da ich aber jetzt vorhabe nicht mehr nur mit 2 Ruten zu fischen, möchte ich ganz gerne wissen, wie Ihr eure köder vom Schlauch weg bekommt bzw in bestimmte Wassertiefen bekommt?

Habe schon ein wenig im Netz gestöbert, aber richtig schlau werde ich nicht.
Wie funktionieren z.B. Paravane, Dipsy Diver und co? Und bleiben diese während eines Drills immer in der Schnur hängen oder klinkt man diese aus?


----------



## DDK (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



pohlk schrieb:


> So ihr lieben Schlauchi Kollegen.
> 
> Habe mir auch eines geleistet, aber darum soll es mir nicht gehen.
> 
> ...




Tach,
also zum Schleppen auf Mefos gibt es nicht viel zu sagen.
Ich schleppe meistens auf 2-4 Meter mit normalen Mefoköder und konnte dieses Jahr auch gut Erfolge damit erziehen.
Es gibt auch immer wieder Bisse beim Dorschschleppen so auf 8-10 Metern aber die sind eher die Ausnahme, zurzeit ist die Dämmerung die beste Zeit bei 2-4 Metern.

und immer nach dem Motto.....


----------



## pohlk (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Nimmst Du denn noch zusätzlich irgendwelche Tauchhilfen?

Habe diese Saison auch nur mit normalen meFo Blinkern geangelt, aber diese sind ja fast nur im Oberflächenwasser.


----------



## DDK (11. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach,
also wenn du auf Tiefe willst, dann nehme doch schlanke Wobbler die laufen bis auf 10 Meter. Ansonsten wenn ich auf Lachs gehen nehme ich Paravan die laufen bis auf 28 Meter. Kauf aber nur die Originalen aus der USA und bei http://www.schleppfischer.de


----------



## Hans Olsen (12. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin, bin seit kurzem hier gereggt, lese aufmerksam mit. 
Habe seit längerer Zeit ein kleines Schlauchboot Bolero von Pischel mit Holzboden und Holzkiel 255 Sub und habe mich diese Jahr für nen Mercury F3,5 entschieden. Fangquote auf der Ostsee (Darß) war recht vernünftig, nur macht mir der Motor mit Zündaussetzern einige Probleme. Der Motor ist im übrigen neu gekauft 06/2008. 
Vielleicht liegt es am getankten Superbenzin, denn die 1. 5 Liter liefen reibungslos. Jedenfalls ging der Motor nach einer leichten Heckwelle und einigen Wasserspritzer einfach aus. Ließ sich danach nach 2-3 x ziehen wieder starten, aber seitdem blubbert er ab und zu mal. Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tipp. Danke. #h


----------



## pohlk (12. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich würde sagen, da Du den Motor erst seit Juni hast, bring ihn zum Händler.

Müsste ja normalerweise Garantie drauf sein


----------



## DDK (12. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Hans Olsen schrieb:


> Moin, bin seit kurzem hier gereggt, lese aufmerksam mit.
> Habe seit längerer Zeit ein kleines Schlauchboot Bolero von Pischel mit Holzboden und Holzkiel 255 Sub und habe mich diese Jahr für nen Mercury F3,5 entschieden. Fangquote auf der Ostsee (Darß) war recht vernünftig, nur macht mir der Motor mit Zündaussetzern einige Probleme. Der Motor ist im übrigen neu gekauft 06/2008.
> Vielleicht liegt es am getankten Superbenzin, denn die 1. 5 Liter liefen reibungslos. Jedenfalls ging der Motor nach einer leichten Heckwelle und einigen Wasserspritzer einfach aus. Ließ sich danach nach 2-3 x ziehen wieder starten, aber seitdem blubbert er ab und zu mal. Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tipp. Danke. #h




Tach,
das ganze hört sich so an als hättest du Wasser im Tank, da sich Benzin und Wasser nicht vermischen kommen immer kleine Tropfen in den Vergaser und kommt zu Aussetzern.
Das ganze Benzin ablassen und den Tank mit Küchenrollen Papier säubern, vom Vergaser die Ablaufschraube öffnen und das Benzin ablassen wieder neu betanken und das Öl nicht vergessen.


----------



## Ollek (12. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



DDK schrieb:


> vom Vergaser die Ablaufschraube öffnen und das Benzin ablassen wieder neu betanken und das Öl nicht vergessen.



Wenns denn reicht, bei mir hats nicht gereicht. Komplette Vergasereinigung da sich inzwischen Ablagerungen an den Düsen gebildet hatten. Und einbau eines Wasserabscheiders, ist bei mir aber noch nicht eingbaut weshalb ich seit Wochen nicht fahren kann. #d

Zur Info das Wasser kam über einen Schadhaften Pumpball in den Vergaser aber eben nicht nur Tröpfchenweise.


----------



## Hans Olsen (12. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



DDK schrieb:


> Tach,
> das ganze hört sich so an als hättest du Wasser im Tank, da sich Benzin und Wasser nicht vermischen kommen immer kleine Tropfen in den Vergaser und kommt zu Aussetzern.
> Das ganze Benzin ablassen und den Tank mit Küchenrollen Papier säubern, vom Vergaser die Ablaufschraube öffnen und das Benzin ablassen wieder neu betanken und das Öl nicht vergessen.


 
Danke für die Infos. Der Witz ist wohl der: Der Motor läuft auch mal gut und gern 1,5 h komplett durch, ohne einen einzigen Aussetzer. Bei der nächsten Fahrt, spiegelglatte See, ging der Motor ohne Vorwarnung wieder aus. 2-3 mal ziehen, ein wenig gestottere, dann lief der Motor wieder. Wasser im Tank schließe ich fast aus, ich denke dann würde er durchgehend blubbern. Zurück zum Händler ist ein wenig schwierig, da dieser in Bayern ansässig, ich hier in Berlin sitze, der Motor momentan im Norden liegt. Den Vergaser habe ich mal komplett leer laufen lassen, danach keine Besserung.#c Öl auffüllen brauch ich nicht, ist ein Viertakter.

Ich vermutete erst auch Wasser im Vergaser, aber es ist mir schleierhaft, wie das denn dort reingekommen sein soll.


----------



## Ollek (12. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Wenn wirklich Wasser im Vergaser ist nützt es nichts den Vergaser leer laufen zu lassen bis der Motor ausgeht, da das Wasser nicht durch durch den Kolben bis in den Verbrennungsraum geblasen wird. 

Das Wasser verbleibt im Vergaser da das Benzin leichter ist, und wenn das Vergaserbenzin alle ist steht der Motor und das Wasser bleibt drinn. Die Erfahrung durfte ich erst kürzlich machen. Es reicht auch wenn eine Wasserblase sich vor eine Düse setzt das der Motor wie Hanne läuft



Hans Olsen schrieb:


> Ich vermutete erst auch Wasser im Vergaser, aber es ist mir schleierhaft, wie das denn dort reingekommen sein soll.



Bei mir wie gesagt über die Ballpumpe, aber übers Entlüftungsventilgehts auch


----------



## Hans Olsen (12. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Ollek schrieb:


> Bei mir wie gesagt über die Ballpumpe, aber übers Entlüftungsventilgehts auch


 
Über das Entlüftungsventil wäre ne Möglichkeit. 
Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, das Wasser im Benzin zu binden? Brennspiritus???


----------



## Dieter1944 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Hans Olsen schrieb:


> Moin, bin seit kurzem hier gereggt, lese aufmerksam mit.
> Habe seit längerer Zeit ein kleines Schlauchboot Bolero von Pischel mit Holzboden und Holzkiel 255 Sub und habe mich diese Jahr für nen Mercury F3,5 entschieden. Fangquote auf der Ostsee (Darß) war recht vernünftig, nur macht mir der Motor mit Zündaussetzern einige Probleme. Der Motor ist im übrigen neu gekauft 06/2008.
> Vielleicht liegt es am getankten Superbenzin, denn die 1. 5 Liter liefen reibungslos. Jedenfalls ging der Motor nach einer leichten Heckwelle und einigen Wasserspritzer einfach aus. Ließ sich danach nach 2-3 x ziehen wieder starten, aber seitdem blubbert er ab und zu mal. Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tipp. Danke. #h



Hans. hör auf keinen. Lass es dir von einem alten Kfz-Mechaniker (und nicht Mechatroniker) sagen:
Auf 10 Liter Benzin 1/4 Liter Spiritus in den Tank und dann leerfahren. Der Spiritus bindet Feuchtigkeit! Muss nicht auf einmal sein. Sukzessive.
Und dann kaufst du dir im Zubehör ein Mittelchchen, welches Tank, Vergaser pp feuchtigkeitfrei hält. Nicht immer, aber immer wieder mal ein Schlückchen.
Und im Herbst, bei der letzten Fahrt noch einen Extraschluck in den kleinen Motortank. Du wirst sehen, alles läuft Supi Supi.
Ich kenne das Problem "Wasser im Tank, Kraftstoffpumpe und Vergaser gar nicht.

Und wenn gleich ein Aufschrei erfolgt. Ich fahre schon seit Jahrzehnten Zweitakter - und beim Viertakter ist es sowieso kein Problem.

Dieter#h#h#h


----------



## Ollek (13. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Problem "Wasser im Tank, Kraftstoffpumpe und Vergaser gar nicht.



Und das als gestandener KFZ Mechaniker? Wars wohl im Büro tätig:q? (Spass) 
Ich muss dazu sagen das es bei mir eine *schadhafte* Ballpume gewesen ist die dann gleich nen ganzen Schwall angesaugt hat und ich das Boot im anschluss ohne es zu wissen 2 Wochen abgestellt habe was wiedrum zu Ablagerung an den Düsen geführt hat weswegen es mit der "Hausfrauenmethode" (spiritus)  nicht in den Griff zu kriegen war. 

Da war dann *richtiges* Schrauben und Vergaser reinigen angesagt ...Und glaub mir Mittelchen zum im Tank kippen sind bestenfalls Notlösungen, da gehört ein Wasserabscheider rein.  Den ich mir aus reiner Bequemlichkeit jetzt erst bestellt habe und nicht erst als ich den Motor vor nem Jahr übernommen hab.#d

Ich würde jedenfalls eine Reinigung des Vergasers jederzeit vorziehen als eine in meinen Augen unsichere Spiritusmethode. Aber es kommt nicht zuletzt auf die vermutete Menge des Wassers an.


----------



## Dieter1944 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Wassserabscheider - wir sprechen hier von einen 3.5 PS Motor.
Bleibt doch mal auf dem Teppich. Ist doch klar, wenn irgendwo eine Ballpumpe defekt ist muss sie getauscht werden
Aber hier schüttet der liebe Freund Kraftstoff in den Einbautank des Motors. Oder habe ich falsch verstanden?

So, und nun ist DIESES Thema für mich durch.

Dieter


----------



## Ollek (13. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich habe halt von meiner Erfahrung gesprochen die ich gemacht habe und wollte es so weitergeben...

Nach PN ist wieder alles OK 


@ Olsen natürlich brauchst du für deinen Motor kein Wasserabscheider, ich ging da wohl zu sehr von meinen aus.


----------



## Hans Olsen (13. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Danke, das mit dem Spiritus werde ich wohl so mal machen. Hier geht es doch wohl eher um ein paar Tröpfelchen, als um Mengen. Zumal ich den Motor eh in die Werkstatt bringen werde, wenn er weiter zickt. Das Teil hat jetzt max 10 Betriebsstunden auf dem Buckel.

Ich berichte mal nach diesem WE. Danke allen Beteiligten.#g


----------



## pohlk (16. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Abend zusammen.

Habe heute meine erste Fahrt mit meinem Schlauchboot gemacht und habe leider schon ein Problem.

Und zwar: wenn ich Vollgas fahre, drückt sich eine nicht unerhebliche Menge Wasser ins Boot. Ich bin der Meinung das es über das Lenzwasser(ventil) ins Boot gedrückt wird.

Ja, man könnte denken ich habe den Proppen nicht drauf gehabt, aber den habe ich kontrolliert und er war 100%ig drauf.

Einzige Variante die mir einfällt ist, dass mein Motor (Kurzschaft) der genau vor dem Ventil sitzt, das Wasser reindrückt? Ist das möglich oder hat jemand noch eine andere Idee woran das liegen Könnte?


----------



## Dieter1944 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Pohlk, Vollgas mit 5 PS oder 200 PS?

Dieter


----------



## angelsüchto (16. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hallo jungs, 
ich hab so ne leise ahnung das ich mich hiermit hier blamiere aber nun meine frage : ich habe mir mal nen gummiboot gekauft 2.90 m(abb. ähnlich unten)und nu hab ich das rudern satt und suche ne andere antriebsmöglichkeit.Zum baden und zum angeln auf dem ijsselmeer und kleinen baggerseen.bitte nich auslachen sondern beraten:vik:


----------



## Dieter1944 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> hallo jungs,
> ich hab so ne leise ahnung das ich mich hiermit hier blamiere aber nun meine frage : ich habe mir mal nen gummiboot gekauft 2.90 m(abb. ähnlich unten)und nu hab ich das rudern satt und suche ne andere antriebsmöglichkeit.Zum baden und zum angeln auf dem ijsselmeer und kleinen baggerseen.bitte nich auslachen sondern beraten:vik:



Da gibt es nichts zu blamieren. Das Ding (Bild) verkaufen und bei e-bay oder sonst wo ein anderen Boot mit Motor kaufen.
Schüler? Ab 16 Sportbootführerschein/Binnenführerschein machen...............

Gruß Dieter


----------



## angelsüchto (16. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

also kann man an mein süßes gummiboot kein motor anbrinegen ne?


----------



## pohlk (17. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ Dieter 1944

200 Ps wären sicher angenehm, sind aber nur 3,5 Ps


----------



## Dieter1944 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> also kann man an mein süßes gummiboot kein motor anbrinegen ne?




Sieht echt nicht so aus. Vielleicht mit einem speziellen Gestell vom Hersteller ein Elektromotor.Aber dann musst du auch immer einen Batterie mitschleppen.

Das Boot, was ich auf dem Bild sehe, ist denkbar ungeeignet zum Motoren.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dieter1944 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



pohlk schrieb:


> @ Dieter 1944
> 
> 200 Ps wären sicher angenehm, sind aber nur 3,5 Ps




Auch 3,5 PS drücken am Heckspiegel eines Bootes. Hast vielleicht einen Riss hinten im Ansatz Spiegel/Unterboden? Oder dein Lenzventil ist zwar drin, aber undicht. Man muss doch sehen, wo das Wasser eindringt??
Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## pohlk (17. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Das Boot ist nagelneu.

Habe mir die ganze geschichte mal genauer angesehen und konnte keine Risse oder ähnliches feststellen.

habe auch mal ein Foto gemacht, ist nicht das beste, aber evtl sieht man was.

Sonst noch ne Idee?


----------



## Waldemar (17. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hi pohlk, 
ich bin mal mit nem kleinem gfk-boot gefahren, da ist das wasser vom 4ps'er
so komisch verwirbelt woden, dass es mir hinten über den spiegel ins boot gespritzt ist.
trimmung verändert und es war besser.
mußt du mal beim fahren schauen.


----------



## Dieter1944 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



pohlk schrieb:


> Das Boot ist nagelneu.
> 
> Habe mir die ganze geschichte mal genauer angesehen und konnte keine Risse oder ähnliches feststellen.
> 
> ...



Jo, mein lieber, was sich so erkennen kann................*da ist es klar*.

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/7614/1aaka3.jpg
Das WAR mein Lenzventil vor der Reparatur (schau mal nicht auf die gebrochenen Enden, die sind hier unwichtig). Was fällt auf? Es sieht fast so aus wie deines. So sah es aus, nachdem der Abschlussstopfen heraus gefallen war. Ich bekam plötzlich nasse Füße, schaute nach hinten und sah, das der Stopfen weg war. Gut, dachte ich, Gas geben und das Wasser läuft wieder raus (Wie du, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe).
Gesagt getan. Was passierte? ich schaute nach hinten, das Fahrtwasser, was gegen den Motorschaft spitzte, spritzte in das Lenzventil und es kam immer mehr Wasser  (auch Meerwasser **grien**) ins Boot. Als ich das näher untersuchte, stellte ich fest, dass im Lenzventil das Flatterventil weg war. WIE OFFENBAR BEI DIR AUCH!
Dieses Flatterventil verhindert das Eindringen von Wasser von außen, lässt aber Wasser von innen heraus. 
Solange der Abschlussstopfen drin ist, ist es wurscht. aber scheint bei dir auch zu fehlen!

So, und nun folgend Bilder, wie es richtig sein soll:

http://img362.*ih.us/img362/6350/1atl5.jpg
So, links das alte und rechts das neue Lenzventil - beide MIT DEM ABSCHLUSSSTOPFEN.
Bildoben: Innen; Bindunten: Außen.

http://img392.*ih.us/img392/9381/1bfz9.jpg
Lenzventil eingesetzt. Man sieht jetzt das Flatterventil aus Gummi.

http://img510.*ih.us/img510/8923/1cwy7.jpg
Das neue Lenzventil von Innen. Das Flatterventil sitzt natürlich außen.

So, und VOR das Flatterventil (3. Bild) den Stopfen hereindrücken, den man an Spiegel mit einer kleinen Holzschraube am Band sichert.

Wenn du alles richtig gelesen hast und/oder ich mich richtig ausgedrückt habe, brauchst du also eigentlich nur den Abschlussstopfen, dann ist alles dicht.

Nimm eine Lehre und messe den Innendurchmesser deines Lenzventils außen. Ich habe noch den "alten", schwarzen Stopfen. Vielleicht passt er ja.

Wenn du ein neues Ventil einsetzt, bitte mit seewasserfester Dichtpaste!

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dieter1944 (17. August 2008)

*Weißer Qualm auf dem Auspuff......??*

Hallo, 


  Ich finde den Thread nicht mehr, aber ein User hatte mit Entsetzen festgestellt, dass sein AB weiß qualmt, wenn er Gas wegnimmt und anhält.
  Ich meine, so war es. 
  Das macht mein Motor auch und alle vorher auch und alle eure Motoren natürlich auch. Dieser Thread richtet sich also nur an Motor-Wassersportneulinge :

  Was passiert, wenn man bei einem Kraftfahrzeug den Auspuff dicht setzt? Nach einer Weile bleibt der Motor stehen.
  Was passiert, wenn man unseren lieben AB startet? Der Motorschaft hängt ordnungsgemäß im Wasser und die Wassersäule steht so 30 bis 40 cm am Schaft hoch(also auch innen)? Der Motor springt wahrscheinlich nicht an, weil die Wassersäule im Motorschaft – und damit im Auspuff - soviel Widerstand hat, dass die Auspuffgase nicht ausströmen können. 
  Ein zuvor wunderbar laufender Motor bleibt stehen, wenn der Motor im Leelauf drehen soll.

  Das ist  technisch gar nicht anders möglich! So, was hat jeder Motorenhersteller dagegen getan? Er hat eine zweite Auspufföffnung eingebaut. Das ist die, die oberhalb des Schaftes und unmittelbar unter dem Kraftkopf sitzt. 
  Oder, das ist da, wo immer so viel Dreck raus kommt, dass man im Herbst den Schaft darunter kaum sauber kriegt.

  Was passiert also technisch? Der Motor läuft hochtourig – der Propeller dreht hochtourig und „saugt“ förmlich die Auspuffgase (Propellernaben-Auspuff „Stand der Technik“) ab.

  Der Motorschaft ist aus dem Wasser und alles ist hinten „fein sauber“.

  Anders ist es schon, wenn der Motor nur schiebt. Dann ist nämlich der Schaft „im Wasser“.
  Habt ihr schon mal verzweifelt nach hinten geschaut? Es qualmt,  schon mal dunkel und stinkig, wenn die Drehzahl niedrig ist und das Gemisch im Benzin zu „gut“ gemischt ist, aber eben auch hell und „weiß“, es entsteht Wasserdampf.

  Ja, das gleiche passiert, wenn man schön geheizt ist und Gas wegnimmt, um anzuhalten.
  Erst einmal „überrollt“ einen von hinten das Wasser und in vielen Booten kommt ein wenig Wasser über. Das meine ich aber nicht. Urplötzlich dampft es weiß hinten am AB.

  Panik?? Nö, das ist völlig normal. Die „Auspuffgase-Absaugvorrichtung“ Propeller steht, und das Wasser macht den Auspuff dicht. Der Motor würde schlagartig stehen bleiben.

  Er tut es ausschließlich darum nicht, weil die Auspuffgase durch – meist – zwei Auspuffführungen für den Leerlaufbetrieb ganz oben am Schaft oder eben unterhalb des Kraftkopfes geführt werden.

  Dabei entsteht in der ersten Phase Wasserdampf, und es bläst hell hinten raus. 
  Also mal grundsätzlich gesagt, alles was hinten bei normal laufendem Motor „weiß“ bzw. hell qualmt, richtiger: dampft, ist völlig normal und vom Auspuff erhitztes Wasser.

  So, und weil da immer wieder heiße Auspuffgase austreten, vermengt mit Wasser, ist es auch immer total verschmutzt. Da braucht mal also keine Panik zu bekommen.

  So, das war mal ein Bericht für unsere Anfänger, die Experten wissen es eh.


  Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hans Olsen (17. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo, kurze Info: 10 ml Spiritus zusätzlich eingefüllt, Motor angeworfen, losgefahren, keine Probleme mehr. Also nochmals vielen Dank für die Hilfe. 

Nebenbei habe ich noch 2 wunderschöne Hornfische [je 65cm] gefangen. :vik:


----------



## Dieter1944 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Hans Olsen schrieb:


> Hallo, kurze Info: 10 ml Spiritus zusätzlich eingefüllt, Motor angeworfen, losgefahren, keine Probleme mehr. Also nochmals vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
> 
> Nebenbei habe ich noch 2 wunderschöne Hornfische [je 65cm] gefangen. :vik:




Einen der beiden betrachte ich als mein Eigentum |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Freut mich, Gruß Dieter


----------



## pohlk (18. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ Dieter

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort, ich werde nachher gleich mal losfahren und mal nachschauen, was ich so machen kann an meinem Boot.

Melde mich dann sicher nochmal.


----------



## pohlk (18. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Jetzt habe ich die traurige Gewissheit, hoffe mal das der Händler keine Zicken macht |uhoh:


----------



## Dieter1944 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Das ist ja noch schlimmer, als der Verlust des Flatterventils und den Verschlussstopfens. Das ist ja echt eine Schei***arbeit beim Einsetzen des Lenzventils!

Na, da bin ich gespannt, wie es weitergeht#c

Gruß Dieter


----------



## pohlk (18. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich warte erstmal ab, was der Händler sagt. Ich berichte, wenn ich was neues hab.


----------



## Ollek (18. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

|kopfkrat Was mich wundert wieso der Stopfen ausserhalb zu liegen scheint, oder täuscht das Bild? Bei meinem Honda liegt der Stopfen im Boot. Gibts da Unterschiede?  Ich kenn jemanden der hatte sein Flatterventil falsch rum weshalb ebenfalls Wasser ins Boot kam.


----------



## Dieter1944 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Was mich wundert wieso der Stopfen ausserhalb zu liegen scheint, oder täuscht das Bild? Bei meinem Honda liegt der Stopfen im Boot. Gibts da Unterschiede?  Ich kenn jemanden der hatte sein Flatterventil falsch rum weshalb ebenfalls Wasser ins Boot kam.




Schau mal ne Seite zurück, sieht genau so aus wie das an meinem Boot. Es gibt allerdings auch noch einfachere Varianten................

Winke winke, Dieter


----------



## Ollek (18. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Wie alt war das Schwarze Ventil auf deinen Bildern`?

gruss#h
PS:



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Das WAR mein Lenzventil vor der Reparatur (schau mal nicht auf die gebrochenen Enden, die sind hier unwichtig). Was fällt auf? Es sieht fast so aus wie deines. So sah es aus, nachdem der Abschlussstopfen heraus gefallen war. Ich bekam plötzlich nasse Füße, schaute nach hinten und sah, das der Stopfen weg war.



Das ist der Grund weswegen ich mich wundere, da die gefahr des lösens bei einem aussenliegenden Stopfen doch höher ist.


----------



## Dieter1944 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Ollek schrieb:


> Wie alt war das Schwarze Ventil auf deinen Bildern`?
> 
> gruss#h
> PS:
> ...




Ja Ollek, da muss man aufpassen. Mein Boot stammt aus dem Jahre 1999. Ich nehme an -wegen der mechanischen Schäden - dass der Vorbesitzer, ich habe das Boot vorletztes Jahr im Herbst gekauft, es nicht nur einmal heftig beim Einslippen auf dem Grund hat kommen lassen. 
Das mit dem Flatterventil hat auch zwei Seiten|rolleyes. Ist es wie bei meinem jetzt stramm und neu drin, läuft das Wasser nur mäßig an ihm vorbei heraus (z.B. nach Regengüssen). Das war ohne das Flatterventil besser. Da strömte es heraus.Nur jetzt kommt auch kaum was rein, wenn der Stopfen mal raus fällt. Ich weiß ja inzwischen, wie wichtig das Ding ist und drücke vor jeder Wasserung nochmals kräftig gegen. 

Gruß Dieter

Ich bin ja auch noch im blauen Schlauchboot-Forum. Da ist es ein muss, dass man seinen Vornamen nennt und spricht sich entsprechend an. Also das würde ich ja mal als Verbesserungsvorschlag hier einbringen.#c


----------



## HAI-score (20. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Guten Abend!
Also wenn es den perfekten Schlauchboot-Slippwagen gibt, dann habe ich den. (denke ich)
Fotos seht ihr ja unten.
Die meisten Klein-Schlauchbootfahrer von uns nutzen ja die am Heck angebrachten Räder aber dadurch hast du unheimlich hohes Gewicht vorn zu tragen und wenn das Boot endlich im Wasser ist, dann ist das eine ziemliche fummelei die Räder abzubekommen.#d
Ich haben den Slippwagen im Internet bestellt und finde den sehr gelungen, leicht beim Transport und die einzelnen Stangen passen quer in unsere Wohnwagenstauklappe.:q
Da das Gewicht vom Boot jetzt auf der Achse ruht, kann ich auch locker weitere Strecken über den Campingplatz zur Slippanlage rollen.:q
Und wenn ich am Wasser bin kann ich slippen wie ein großer!:vik:
Allerdings war das Ding unverschämt teuer, sind im Grunde ja nur ein paar Alustangen mit ein bisschen Plastik.#c

Wollte ich euch nur mal vorstellen damit Ihr eich nicht mehr quälen braucht!


----------



## Ollek (20. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> Also wenn es den perfekten Schlauchboot-Slippwagen gibt, dann habe ich den. (denke ich)



:m Nicht schlecht, aber es geht noch perfekter (wenn auch nicht für Handbetrieb)  ich hab den hier.


----------



## DDK (20. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach,
das Argument mit dem vorne zu schwer habe ich gelöst, in dem ich meine Silpräder einen Winkle verpasst habe. Ich kann mein Boot vollgeladen und mit einem Finger anheben,wenn ich es schiebe und nicht ziehe ist das Slippen ein kinderspiel. Der große Vorteil ist ich kann die Räder während der Fahr am Boot lassen und muss nicht den Slipwagen wieder zurück bringen.


----------



## HAI-score (20. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Ollek schrieb:


> :m Nicht schlecht, aber es geht noch perfekter (wenn auch nicht für Handbetrieb)  ich hab den hier.



emm aber den bekomm ich im Wohnwagen nicht mit ...höchtens noch hintendrann***grübel***


----------



## HAI-score (20. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



DDK schrieb:


> Tach,
> ..... Der große Vorteil ist ich kann die Räder während der Fahr am Boot lassen und muss nicht den Slipwagen wieder zurück bringen.



Findest du das sinnvoll? Wie schnell is`n dein Boot mit so einem Gestell unten dran? 
Ich mach nur schwupp und das Boot ist fahrbereit.
Den Slippwagen schließe ich irgendwo mit einem Fahrradschloss an!
Hat eben jeder eine Lösung!


----------



## DDK (20. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Oh, 
da hast du mich falsch verstanden während der Fahrt sind die Räder hoch geklappt und dienen als Rutenhalter und als Halter für den Kescher, dann komme ich gut auf 30 kmh.


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> Also wenn es den perfekten Schlauchboot-Slippwagen gibt, dann habe ich den. (denke ich)
> Fotos seht ihr ja unten.
> Die meisten Klein-Schlauchbootfahrer von uns nutzen ja die am Heck angebrachten Räder aber dadurch hast du unheimlich hohes Gewicht vorn zu tragen und wenn das Boot endlich im Wasser ist, dann ist das eine ziemliche fummelei die Räder abzubekommen.#d
> ...



Hm, alles klasse und man braucht vor allem nicht mit dem Straßentrailer ins Wasser, also nicht das Gerödel mit dem Auto.
Nur mir ist auch in den folgenden Beiträgen aufgefallen, dass es sich um kleinere Boote mit kleineren Motoren handelt. 
Auf einem Aluslipwagen hatte ich mein Metzeler mit 10 PS auch liegen.

Jetzt wiegt das Boot nackt 100 kg, der Motor 50 kg, dann Tank, Reservetank, Anker und das ganze Gerödel.

Ich habe mein Boot bisher noch nicht auf den - also meinen alten - Aluslipwagen legen mögen.

Kann ich irgendwo Last- und Längendaten für deinen Bootswagen herbekommen Hai-score?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Ollek (21. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Dieter

|kopfkrat welches Metzeler wiegt 100kg nackt?

gruss Ollek


----------



## HAI-score (21. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin,



DDK schrieb:


> Oh,
> da hast du mich falsch verstanden während der Fahrt sind die Räder hoch geklappt und dienen als Rutenhalter und als Halter für den Kescher, dann komme ich gut auf 30 kmh.



ach so, währe ja auch sehr hinderlich mit runtergeklappten Rädern zu fahren#q


Zitat von Dieter1944:
...Kann ich irgendwo Last- und Längendaten für deinen Bootswagen herbekommen Hai-score?

jupp, schaust du mal hier:
http://www.cadkat.de/
Die Achse trägt 100KG, also zu wenig für dich#c
Für mein 3 Meter Wiking mit Holzboden und 5 PS Honda plus Bootsausrüstung und Angelkram reicht das aber:vik:
Der Wagen wird nach Maß gebaut. Ich habe die Bootsmaße angegeben und die haben mir ein Angebot geschickt. Für dein Boot gibt es sicherlich auch eine Lösung#6

Beste Grüße aus der Residenzstadt Celle!


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Ollek schrieb:


> Moin Dieter
> 
> |kopfkrat welches Metzeler wiegt 100kg nackt?
> 
> gruss Ollek




Ollek, du hast den Tröd nicht verfolgt:vik:.
Mein jetziges Boot ist ein Lodestar 4,30 mit 30 PS Mercury.

http://img145.*ih.us/img145/7328/kopievon8lm4.jpg


Das Metzleler mit Luftboden wog 35 kg.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Hai-score aus Celle#6

Oha, ne, so um die 800 € für ein stabiles Ding ist mit zu teuer und außerdem muss man drauf aufpassen wie auf die unschuldige Tochter, sonst ist es weg.
Da kauf ich mir lieber so alle paar Jahre eine neue Achse unter meinen Straßentrailer. Die kostete 140.-€#c

Schönen Gruß! Dieter


----------



## HAI-score (21. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Die richtige Ausrüstung zu finden is halt ne schwierige Sache!#c
(vielecht auch mal als Denkanstoss für Neueinsteiger)

Aufm Wasser denke ich: Also nen Meter länger währe viiiiiel besser. Und da ich den Führerschen See hab: Warum haste eigentlich nicht nen 10 PS Motor genommen?#q

An Land denke ich: haste richtig gekauft, Passt alles gut in Auto und Wohnwagen, is nix überladen , der Motor hat unten einen Fuß zum Abstellen und zum Hinlegen sogar zwei, (das haben die größeren wohl nicht) :q

.....und da ich nur ein schlapper, vergrauender Bürohengst bin, lässt sich alles Locker tragen!.....:vik:

Alles in allem ein guter Kompromiss also!


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Die richtige Ausrüstung zu finden is halt ne schwierige Sache!#c
> (vielecht auch mal als Denkanstoss für Neueinsteiger)
> 
> Aufm Wasser denke ich: Also nen Meter länger währe viiiiiel besser. Und da ich den Führerschen See hab: Warum haste eigentlich nicht nen 10 PS Motor genommen?#q
> ...



Hast recht, bis auf die Ablagen, die hat wohl jeder transportable Motor:

http://img360.*ih.us/img360/3563/kopievonohnecf5.jpg
Zwei "Stützen" am Motor und die dritte ist die Kavitationsplatte.
Muss auch so sein, weil der Kraftkopf immer höher gelagert werden muss, als  der Schaft. Sonst kann Wasser  in den Motor laufen (2-Takter). 

http://img179.*ih.us/img179/2171/kopievon10000063yb3.jpg
Auch beim 30 PS Motor.

Man kann, darf und soll die Motoren auch auf die Seite der Pinne legen, nicht auf die Schalt-Seite.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Ollek (21. August 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Ollek, du hast den Tröd nicht verfolgt:vik:.
> Mein jetziges Boot ist ein Lodestar 4,30 mit 30 PS Mercury.



|supergri Achso das hätte mich jetzt schwer gewundert, dachte du meinst das Metzeler.
Aber dein jetziges Boot ist ja auch in der Gewichtsklasse wie meins,ich persönlich halte zumindest bei diesem Gewicht nichts von Handtrailern da das Boot mit Motor dann doch zu schwer ist. 

Mann müsste dann immer den Motor an und ab Montieren bei 70kg Motorgewicht (Honda) hätt ich zum Angeln dann warscheinlich keine Lust mehr. Dann such ich mir lieber ne Slippe.


----------



## Dieter1944 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hey, seid ihr alle herbstfaul? Ich schiebe den Tröd mal wieder nach oben.
Ich war inzwischen in Kroatien. Urlaub mit Familie ohne Angel.
Es war Super. 14 Tage Sonne Sonne Sonne. Nur das Runtergeschleppe des Trailers mit dem Boot von HH nach Split und wieder zurück, je 1800 Kilometer nervt etwas. 

http://img372.*ih.us/img372/2056/1050wj6.jpg
Im Hafen von Okrug Gornji auf der Insel Ciovo vor Trogir

http://img372.*ih.us/img372/7060/1010144yc4.jpg
Am Kiesstrand vor unserem Appartement.

http://img373.*ih.us/img373/6215/1010131aff9.jpg
Macht einfach nur Spaß|supergri

http://img530.*ih.us/img530/3366/1000199pg4.jpg
Nur die Fahrt nicht#t. Tempomat 110 und es nimmt und nimmt kein Ende. Aber - ich fahre ja freiwillig. Die Familie fliegt!

So, ich hoffe es geht hier weiter

schöne Grüße

Dieter


----------



## Schwarzwusel (30. September 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Schöne Bilder ... das baut auf bei diesem Mistwetter.#6#6#6


----------



## HAI-score (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

moin,
war sicherlich ein toller Urlaub! Und direkt am Wasser gewohnt was willste mehr?

Und wie war es angeltechnisch? 

Gruß aus Celle


----------



## Dieter1944 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> moin,
> war sicherlich ein toller Urlaub! Und direkt am Wasser gewohnt was willste mehr?
> 
> Und wie war es angeltechnisch?
> ...



Moin, Zitat:" Ich war inzwischen in Kroatien. Urlaub mit Familie ohne Angel."
Wir hatten die Angeln einmal mit, allerdings DORT ohne jeglichen Erfolg. Die kleinen Aquariumfische von Land aus durften sich die wilden Katzen mitnehmen |rolleyes. Ansonsten hätte es Stress gegeben, wenn ich jeden Abend auf dem Wasser hocke. War ja Familienurlaub; auch mit Enkelchen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## HAI-score (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

oh sorry werlesen kann ist im vorteil#c

Kann ich auch gut verstehen wir waren vor 14 Tagen noch hier:

http://webcam.comunitatvalenciana.com/webcam-castelloncostaazahar-peniscola-42

und haben uns prächtig erholt!

Auch ohne Angel weil Familienurlaub! 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Dieter1944 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



HAI-score schrieb:


> oh sorry werlesen kann ist im vorteil#c
> 
> Kann ich auch gut verstehen wir waren vor 14 Tagen noch hier:
> 
> ...



SUPER! Da war ich vor einigen Jahren auch. Kam mir gleich bekannt vor, aber PENIS und COLA zusammen, konnte sogar ich mir merken#h.
Wir waren ein Stückchen weiter südlich und haben uns anlässlich eines Ausflugs die Burg angeschaut.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## HAI-score (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Jupp, die Welt is eben doch ein Dorf!

Wir (meine Frau und ich) kennen den Ort schon seit etwa 1970 (!) da haben unsere Eltern früher zusammen Urlaub gemacht.

Wir haben da tolle Erinnerungen dran und fahren alle paar Jahre mal wieder hin. Kenne da ein tolles spanisch gebliebenes Hotel im alten Stiel direkt am Strand. Den Ort kennen wir schon so lange, da stand am Strand nur ein, eben dieses, Hotel (ehrlich). 

Und jetzt ist es eine Touristenmetropole mit totalem nepp!

Tja is wohl so wenn man alt wird!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## DDK (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach, 
bin mit meiner Luftmatratze vom 10.10-13.10 wieder auf Rügen zum Hechten, vielleicht ist von euch auch wer oben der kann sich ja melden.


----------



## Barschler (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

N´Abend!

Bin auch beim überlegen mir aus Platzgründen ein Schlauchboot anzuschaffen. Wie macht ihr mit dem Echolot? Man kann es ja nur hinten am Spiegel anbringen; wenn man es den AB dran hat ist es nicht zu eng wegen manövrieren und so? Und eventuell Störungen? Weiß nicht ob Benziner oder E-Motor; bin noch beim überlegen....Bin meistens allein im Boot und weiß nicht so Recht was die Mindestlänge optimal wäre; aber denke unter 2,70 m sollten nicht sein oder? |kopfkrat

Wäre dankbar für Eure Tipps!!!|wavey:


Grüße, Barschler


----------



## Boddenmops (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Barschler,

jupp, der Geber vom Echolot (ggf. mit Saugnapf) kommt hinten an den Heckspiegel.
Mein Schlauchi ist auch nur 3m kurz, 1,50m schmal und fährt mit 'nem 5 PS Suzuki.
Bei meinem Echo (Lowrance X-125 Portable) gibt's weder Schwierigkeiten beim Manövrieren durch fehlende Breite des Spiegels noch Störungen beim Fahren durch Verwirbelungen oder ähnliches. #6

Wenn man ausschließlich allein unterwegs ist, sind 2,70m noch vertretbar (meins reicht für mich allein völlig).
Zu zweit oder mit viel Gerödel an Bord sollte es schon etwas mehr Platz sein.
Es kommt auf die Breite des Bootes an - das bringt viel Platz.
Die Boote von Suzumar beispielsweise sind ab 3,50/3,60m dann über 1,70m breit.

Von E-Motoren hab' ich keine Ahnung und kann daher nicht helfen.
Für meine kleine Nussschale mit mir allein an Bord ist mein kleiner Quirl aber perfekt - mit 25kg relativ leicht und gut zu tragen, stinkt nicht (da 4-Takter) und überaus sparsam (bei Gleitfahrt gut 1 Liter/h Super Plus ).

Vielleicht hilft's ein wenig ...

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Dieter1944 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Schups nach oben

*SOMMER komm zurück*: 


Kroatien September 2008

http://img239.*ih.us/img239/7083/11025472mh1.jpg

http://img366.*ih.us/img366/6846/xxzo8.jpg

http://img390.*ih.us/img390/2186/xxxeq0.jpg

http://img146.*ih.us/img146/1016/xxxxjc1.jpg

http://img183.*ih.us/img183/5592/xxxxxmk4.jpg
Es sind die Enkelkinder, nicht die Kinder

Es ist hier der Schlauchboot-Tröd. Da mag es erlaubt sein, nicht unbedingt nur Bilder vom Angelsport, sondern auch das ein oder andere Bild von der Freude mit dem Schlauchboot einzustellen.

Hier noch 2 Bilder von der Doven Elbe, einem Nebenfluss der Elbe IN HAMBURG. Hamburg ist nicht nur Landungsbrückenund Innenstadt.

http://img79.*ih.us/img79/6968/xxxxxxal5.jpg


http://img46.*ih.us/img46/6227/xxxxxxxzk2.jpg


""Melodie"": Wann wird es endlich wieder Sommer!!

Ich weiß, es ist noch eine Weile hin#6.

Schöne Grüße, Dieter


----------



## angel-daddy (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi Dieter,
egal.....hauptsache Bilder!
Gehst Du denn jetzt nicht mehr Angeln?
Wir fahren Anfang November wieder für ein paar Tage nach Holland zum Bootsfischen. Die gute Zeit kommt doch jetzt erst....

Gruß Martin


----------



## Dieter1944 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Hi Dieter,
> egal.....hauptsache Bilder!
> Gehst Du denn jetzt nicht mehr Angeln?
> Wir fahren Anfang November wieder für ein paar Tage nach Holland zum Bootsfischen. Die gute Zeit kommt doch jetzt erst....
> ...



Doch Martin, nächste Woche geht's in Familie nach DK. Da werden wir, also meine beiden Söhne und ich, uns auf jeden Fall mal einen Tag an einen Teich setzen.
Vielleicht haben wir ja auch so einen Erfolg wie im März diesen Jahres in Juelsminde/DK

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/557/38978411tg9.jpg


http://img401.*ih.us/img401/4146/59187719fj3.jpg

http://img401.*ih.us/img401/5245/12946130hl3.jpg

http://img137.*ih.us/img137/8552/14601154go6.jpg


Und im Mai nächsten Jahres gehts wieder nach Norwegen, dieses Mal auf die Insel Bokn, etwas südlich -querab - von Haugesund in Westnorwegen:

Das ist da ganz in der Nähe. Die beiden Bilder sind vor Årmøy aufgenommen. Ich sage ja immer: Es geht nichts über ein Schlauchboot. Das sind meine beiden Jungs (33, 35 J.) Der jüngere fährt immer mit dem Schlauchi. Auf dem wird er nicht seekrank |rolleyes|rolleyes. Papa, also ich, ist der Skipper der Dieselschnecke mit dem Rest der Chrew.

http://img408.*ih.us/img408/2002/bbbw9.jpg


http://img116.*ih.us/img116/5852/bbblm2.jpg

Und so abenteuerlich ging es da ins und aus dem Wasser! Bin gespannt, wie es nächstes Jahr wird 

http://img184.*ih.us/img184/5277/ccdy1.jpg


Schöne Grüße, Dieter


----------



## angel-daddy (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi ihr Schlauchis,

@Dieter: sehr schöne Bilder!

Nun zu meiner Frage- wir haben an unserem Trailer "Längsstangen" auf denen das Boot  beim Transport aufliegt. Das macht beim Slippen immer Probleme, da wir mit dem Gespann ziemlich weit Richtung Wasser fahren müssen, bis das Boot frei schwimmt bzw. auftreibt. Teilweise ist der Auspuff vom Wagen schon im Wasser gewesen, der blubbert dann toll!
Wir würden gerne Sliprollen und wenn möglich eine Winde anbringen. Hat da jemand schon mal etwas ähnliches gebastelt, und würde uns das mal mitteilen? Das Boot hat ein ca. Gewicht mit Motor und Zubehör von 200- 220 kg! Also nicht so sehr leicht...

Gruß Martin


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Martin,

ist es ein Rib oder ein normales? Also kann man den Kiel 
belasten oder muss das Gewicht über große Flächen verteilt werden?


----------



## angel-daddy (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi,
es ist ein normales-mit aufblasbarem Kiel- aber ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nichts über die Belastung. Guter Hinweis, ich werde mal den Hersteller fragen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Dieter1944 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Hi ihr Schlauchis,
> 
> @Dieter: sehr schöne Bilder!
> 
> ...




Hallo Martin, welchen Trailertyp von welchem Hersteller hast du denn, dass man sich das Ding mal anschauen kann?


Gruß Dieter


----------



## angel-daddy (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin,
ich werde die Tage mal Bilder und die Daten einstellen. Dauert aber etwas.....

Gruß Martin


----------



## gietel (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo!

Erbitte Hinweise für eine bequeme Sitzmöglichkeit mit Lehne für ein Metzeler Aztek (Luftboden).

Danke!


----------



## Schwarzwusel (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



gietel schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Erbitte Hinweise für eine bequeme Sitzmöglichkeit mit Lehne für ein Metzeler Aztek (Luftboden).
> 
> Danke!


 http://www.bootdepot.de/ vielleicht findes Du da ja was...


----------



## Ollek (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

#x Der Verdächtige wurde genau hier beobachtet.



> Hallo!
> 
> Erbitte Hinweise für eine bequeme Sitzmöglichkeit mit Lehne für ein Metzeler Aztek (Luftboden).


----------



## DDK (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



gietel schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Erbitte Hinweise für eine bequeme Sitzmöglichkeit mit Lehne für ein Metzeler Aztek (Luftboden).
> 
> Danke!




Schau mal ihr wär das ne Lösung, ist aber Marke Eigenbau. Der Stuhl ist von Ikea gibs fürn 5er.


----------



## Dieter1944 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Barschler schrieb:


> N´Abend!
> 
> Bin auch beim überlegen mir aus Platzgründen ein Schlauchboot anzuschaffen. Wie macht ihr mit dem Echolot? Man kann es ja nur hinten am Spiegel anbringen; wenn man es den AB dran hat ist es nicht zu eng wegen manövrieren und so? Und eventuell Störungen? Weiß nicht ob Benziner oder E-Motor; bin noch beim überlegen....Bin meistens allein im Boot und weiß nicht so Recht was die Mindestlänge optimal wäre; aber denke unter 2,70 m sollten nicht sein oder? |kopfkrat
> 
> ...




Hallo Barschler, ich habe mir eine Geberstange gekauft, daran von meinem transportablen Fishfinder den Geber angeschraubt. Das ganze wird über eine 12 V Energiestation ( http://www.ciao.de/Tronic_KH_3106_Engergiestation__Test_8301823)
versorgt.
Die Geberstange:
http://img134.*ih.us/img134/8519/geberstangepl0.jpg
hat den Vorteil, dass sie während der Fahrt hochgezogen werden kann. Sucht man Tiefen und Fisch,  verlangsamt man die Fahrt und schiebt die Geberstange runter. Dann schaltet man den Fishfinder auch erst ein.
Bei 1 Woche N- Angelurlaub braucht die Energiestation nicht einmal nachgeladen werden.

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/3268/xx1kw6.jpg

http://img134.*ih.us/img134/5307/xx2rj8.jpg

Und das war dann im Frühjahr 2008 der letzte Tag. Da haben wir dann fast alles mitgenommen, was an die Angel ging. 
http://img231.*ih.us/img231/1606/xx3hu1.jpg


Also: Angeln machen wir auch noch - aber eben auch Familienurlaub.

Schöne Grüße, Dieter


----------



## Ollek (12. November 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



DDK schrieb:


> Schau mal ihr wär das ne Lösung, ist aber Marke Eigenbau. Der Stuhl ist von Ikea gibs fürn 5er.



coole idee,wie hast du den Sitz  drehbar gemacht? Das gibts doch sicher nicht fürn 5er oder?


----------



## carp-speaker (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Abend,
 ich hab mal eine Frage an die Bastler aus diesem Trööt.Und zwar interessiere ich mich schon länger für ein Plastimo Annex P 180 aber das Boot hat keinen Spiegel,wie kann ich an diesem Boot mein Echolotgeber befestigen? kann man da was passendes auf Kleben?

Gruß Daniele


----------



## Dieter1944 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



carp-speaker schrieb:


> Abend,
> ich hab mal eine Frage an die Bastler aus diesem Trööt.Und zwar interessiere ich mich schon länger für ein Plastimo Annex P 180 aber das Boot hat keinen Spiegel,wie kann ich an diesem Boot mein Echolotgeber befestigen? kann man da was passendes auf Kleben?
> 
> Gruß Daniele




Hallo Daniele, du hattest doch im März diesen Jahres noch ein Bombanrd Thyphone 335. Das hat doch alles was du brauchst.
Das mit dem Plastimo Annex P 180 verstehe ich nicht. Es ist das einzige Boot des Herstellers ohne Spiegel. Die Zuladung beträgt 150 kg. Da hinein du, deine 100 AH Gel-Batterie, der E-Motor, dein Fishfinder und dein Angelgerödel;+. Wo willst du dann noch sitzen. **grien**
Ach, dann müsste ja auch noch ein Motorhalter irgendwo angeklebt sein **Kopf kratz**, irgendwie versteh' ichs nicht ganz;+.
Solltest du das Boot zusätzlich nur rudernd benutzen wollen, binde des Geber doch einfach an den Ruderdollen fest.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## carp-speaker (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Dieter,
mein Bombard hab ich noch immer.Aber manchmal ist es zu groß.Habe mir das boot ausgesucht weil es das kleinste ist was ich finden konnte.Und ein Motor wollte ich da gar nicht dran bauen sondern nur das Echolot.
Rudern sollte bei der große des Bootes doch reichen?
Wollte es nur zum rausfahren der Montage benutzen.Dafür ist es glaube ich aussreichend,es fehlt nur was für das Echolot.

Gruß Daniele


----------



## Dieter1944 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Daniele, ich habe mir das Boot eben noch einmal angeschaut. Es hat ja einen groben Einlegeboden. Mir fällt spontan folgendes ein:
Breites Gewebeband um die Geberstange wickeln und eine Art Schleife mit einbinden. Dann durch eine der Bodenbretter ein Band ziehen und an die Schleife am Geber anbinden. 
Also irgend sowas ähnliches wird dir wohl einfallen müssen. Möglich wäre natürlich auch mal in einem Schlauchboot-Zubehör Katalog zu blättern und ein Gummiteil, was geeignet sein könnte, außen an die Bootshaut kleben.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## carp-speaker (16. November 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Mir ist grade selber noch was eingefallen.Hab mal in einer Zeitschrift so eine Kralle für den Schlauch des Bootes gesehen das war glaube ich von Amiaud.Finde es bloß grade nicht im Netz.Das war wie ein C gebogen villeicht geht es damit.Werde morgen mal suchen und dann den Link reinstellen. 
Gruß Daniele


----------



## fishmanschorsch (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Schlauchis!  Mein Problem: DS360AL mit 5PS Suzuki kommt nicht in Schwung. Anstellwinkel des Motors in unterster Position, allein im Boot. Bis Halbgas geht es, darüber hinaus "versackt" das Heck, die Motorleistung wird nicht umgesetzt. Jetzt habe ich gelesen, das man dieses Problem mit Hydrofoil Flossen in den Griff bekommt. Hat jemand entsprechende Erfahrungen, die ich nutzen könnte?


----------



## Dieter1944 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Georg, bei deinen geschätzten 90 kg wirst du IMMER, um "aus dem Wasser" in Gleitfahrt zu kommen, ganz nach vorn müssen, weil der Motor einfach zu schwach ist, dich sonst aus dem Wasser zu kriegen. Wenn das Boot dann gleitet, setzt du dich wieder auf deinen Platz. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## fishmanschorsch (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Helfen die Flossen dabei oder sind sie dafür nur unter "Werbung" für ein -Brauchichnichtprodukt- einzuordnen?


----------



## Dorschfutzi (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



fishmanschorsch schrieb:


> Moin Schlauchis!  Mein Problem: DS360AL mit 5PS Suzuki kommt nicht in Schwung. Anstellwinkel des Motors in unterster Position, allein im Boot. Bis Halbgas geht es, darüber hinaus "versackt" das Heck, die Motorleistung wird nicht umgesetzt. Jetzt habe ich gelesen, das man dieses Problem mit Hydrofoil Flossen in den Griff bekommt. Hat jemand entsprechende Erfahrungen, die ich nutzen könnte?



Ich habe das ganz einfach gelöst, habe mir eine Verlängerung für den Gashebel gekauft und sitze immer schön vorn auf der Bank.
Mein Boot kommt ganz schnell ins gleiten.     :vik:
Die Stange ist in alle längen verstellbar.

Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## Dieter1944 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



fishmanschorsch schrieb:


> Helfen die Flossen dabei oder sind sie dafür nur unter "Werbung" für ein -Brauchichnichtprodukt- einzuordnen?



Die allgemeine Meinung ist, dass sie unter Werbung einzuordnen sind; so auch die Flossen am Motorschaft als Verlängerung der Antinventilationsplatte.

Richtig und das beste ist die Lösung von Dorschfuzzi. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dieter1944 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich will mal einen Beitrag von mir hier wieder hochschieben, der für den einen oder anderen Schlauchbootbesitzer von Interesse sein könnte.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=95588&highlight=Opferanode+Trimmflosse

Gruß Dieter


----------



## fishmanschorsch (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Danke für eure Infos, ich werde dann erstmal probieren die Pinne provisorisch mit einem Stück HT-Rohr zu verlängern, bevor ich mich in weitere Unkosten stürze. Sollte das nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringen, kann ich die Hydrofoils ja immer noch anbringen.

Kurz zusammen gefasst bedeutet das: 30kg abnehmen, Pinne verlängern, Hydrofoils anbringen. Die Alternative wäre: Ich sitze im Bug und meine Frau fährt, weil sie gerade mal die Hälfte an Gewicht auf die Waage bringt.  :q:q:q


----------



## maxum (30. November 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo !!

@Georg  die Hydrofoil Flossen bringen schon ein wenig etwas

zumindest helfen sie ein ganz wenig beim beschleunigen so das 

Du eventuell eher ins gleiten kommst ABER die Dinger kosten 

oben rum wieder Speed (ist ja auch klar mehr wiederstand unter Wasser),

also ohne bist Du auf deutsch gesagt schneller am 

besten wären welche für den Start die man dann abwerfen kann,

gibts nur leider nicht.

Viele grüße aus Berlin |wavey:Sven|wavey:

ps. bei Interesse lies Dich hier mal ein die haben das schon 

mehrfach probiert,erörtert.

1te   http://schlauchboot-forum.com/forum/

2te  http://www.schlauchboot-online.at/


----------



## Heidechopper (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Habe selber ein 3,6m-Schlauchi (altes DSB). Mit 5 PS? -No chance!
Einen 9,9er braucht es schon, um vernünftig zu gleiten. Ansonsten produziert der teure Sprit nur eine Mords-Verdrängungswelle; egal wie der Motor getrimmt ist. Und das ist bei den schweren 4-Taktern noch eklatanter.

Mal ein Tipp zur Pinnenverlängerung: statt HT-Rohr nehme man schön steifen Pressluftschlauch passenden Durchmessers auf die Pinne.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## fishmanschorsch (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Wenn sich die Pinnenverlängerung als brauchbar erweisen sollte dann bleibt es natürlich nicht bei der provisorischen HT-Rohr-Geschichte.


----------



## Dieter1944 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

*Kleine Ursache - große Wirkung* 
Hallo,

also es geht hier nur um das Wechseln eines Lenzventils an meinem Lodestar 4,30. Das vorweg, damit niemand zum Weiterlesen "gezwungen" wird
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich meine auch, dass der kleine Bericht hier im Schlauchboot Trööd gut aufgehoben ist.

Dazu gibt es eine kleine Vorgeschichte:

Wir fuhren im vergangenen Spätsommer in verträumte leichter Gleitfahrt durch das schöne Adriatische Meer vor der kroatischen Küste, als ich merkte, dass meine Füße nass wurden. HUCH! Gas weg und nach hinten zum Lenzventil geschaut. Eines war klar, gegen einen Gegenstand waren wir nicht gefahren.
Und siehe da, der STÖPSEL des Lenzventils, schön an einem Bändchen befestigt, hatte sich selbständig gemacht und war herausgerutscht. Schwupp wieder rein gesteckt und erst mal dumm geguckt. 
Wem als euch erzähle ich es: Wenn das Wasser schon durch die Bodenbretter drückt ohne Fahrt, dann hat man ein paar Liter Wasser im Boot. 
Gut, dass ist grundsätzlich auch kein Problem, denn untergehen kann man bei aufgeblasenen Schläuchen eh nicht!

Einflechtend gebe ich zu, mir über die Funktion dieses Lenzventils bisher nie Gedanken gemacht zu haben. Meine bisherigen Schlauchboote waren alles Metzeler-Boote und die hatten schraubbare Lenzventile direkt hinten am Schlauchboden. Wasser im Boot - Gas geben - von innen das Ventil lösen - und gut, Wasser wieder draußen.

Das DACHTE ich jetzt auch. Ich bringe das Boot also wieder zum Gleiten, greife am Heckbrett flach runter und löse wieder den Stöpsel. Tari tara, ein fröhliches Lied pfeifend warte ich auf das Verschwinden der Wassers. Ähm? Nö, es wurde eigentlich immer mehr Meerwasser (kleines Wortspiel).
Huch. Ich schau während der Fahrt nach hinten unten und sehe, wie das Wasser, das gegen den Motorschaft drückt als freundliches dickes Spritzwasser direkt in die Lenzventilöffnung zurück spritzt und das Boot weiter füllt.
Sofort wieder Stop und Stöpsel rein. (Warum sich der Stöpsel nun gelöst hat, weiß ich nicht. Ich vermute, das Gummi war wohl schon ziemlich hart geworden.
Nun gut, wir waren zu dritt, fuhren an die Küste, hoben und zogen das Boot ein Stück auf den Strand, ließen das Wasser herauslaufen und gut. Den Stöpsel habe ich schön fest ins Ventil gedrückt und es hat auch bis zum Urlaubsende seine Funktion zuverlässig erfüllt.

Nun gut, das Flatterventil fehlte und im Winter habe ich dann Lenzventil getauscht..

Nun sah ich auch erstmals, dass das Ventil außen auch schon gebrochen war:

http://img387.*ih.us/img387/1168/23114987uo5.jpg


Also unabhängig vom fehlenden Flatterventil- man konnte durch das Ventil hindurch das hintere Bodenbrett sehen - es musste es erneuert werden.

Nachdem ich die Schrauben gelöst hatte, tat sich gar nichts. Das Ventil hatte sich im laufe der 9 Jahre seines Lebens festgesetzt und war wohl auch mit Dichtmasse verklebt worden.

Also erst einmal die Gegenschale innen abschrauben:

http://img212.*ih.us/img212/5237/92946653eo8.jpg


Dieser Ring war zum Glück nicht so fest. Mit einem Schraubendreher und leichten (!) Hammerschlägen konnte ich dann das eigentliche Ventil von innen nach außen herausschlagen. Dabei beschädigte ich auch noch den inneren Ring, der das (ehemalige) Flatterventil hielt.

http://img151.*ih.us/img151/6985/73891878fl4.jpg


In Hamburg vertritt die Firma Marx Marine Lodestar. Einer der Verkäufer telefonierte wohl so ziemlich alle Händler ab, ob es noch irgendwo so ein Ventil von dem "uralten" Boot gibt. 
Und er wurde fündig, einer hatte noch eins in seiner Werkstatt liegen. Es zog sich noch über ein paar Wochen hin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  und ich hatte mein originales Lenzventil.

Der Einbau konnte beginnen.
Noch ein Bild von Inneren in die Bohrung im Heckbrett mit meiner neuen IXUS 75 in der Digital-Macro Stellung. (Die Funktion ist gut, ansonsten ist das Modell NICHT EMPFEHLENSWERT!!!)

http://img366.*ih.us/img366/375/66862513cp6.jpg


Auf diesem Bild wird sehr deutlich, dass das neue Lenzventil unbedingt mit Dichtungsmittel eingesetzt werden muss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beim Vergleich der beiden Ventile (hier beide mit den Stöpseln) wurde deutlich, dass das neue Ventil etwa 2 mm schmaler, dünner oder wie man auch immer sagt, als das alte ist.

http://img100.*ih.us/img100/2539/68002461yk5.jpg


Es änderte nichts mehr, es musste rein! 

Ich hatte mir schon vorher von awn hier in Hamburg eine Tube Marine Dichtmasse besorgt. Sikaflex hatten sie nicht im Laden. (Zur Info, die bieten im Internet 300 ml Tuben, also kleine Gebinde in weiß, holzbraun und schwarz für 8,99 € an; sogar eine kleinere 100 ml Tube für 7,50 €.)

Alles schön gesäubert und erst einmal das komplette Loch mit der Dichtmasse
bestrichen. Womit? Zeigefinger
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dann noch das Ventil selbst bestrichen und dann flutschte das Ventil rein, wie......na ihr wisst schon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










http://img376.*ih.us/img376/7150/22052817sh0.jpg


Schön vorsichtig beidseitig die Schrauben abwechselnd anziehen, die heraus quetschende Dichtmasse wegwischen und schon sitzt das neue Ventil drin.
Man sieht schon um Gegensatz zu Bild 1 das runde Flatterventil ,das das Eindringen den Wassers von außen nach innen verhindern soll, aber umgekehrt Wasser heraus lässt.

Innen den Gegenflansch vorsichtig einsetzen und dann insbesondere innen die Stelle zwischen Ventil und Flansch gut abdichten (Passte nicht ganz, weil es eben doch ein Lenzventil für ein leichteres Boot mit dünnerem Heckbrett war/ist).

http://img217.*ih.us/img217/6018/29104914gw2.jpg

Auch wieder alles schön sauber machen und schon ist das neue Lenzventil drin.

Nicht vergessen, den neuen Stöpsel zu befestigen. Wenn alles schön gebunden und ausgehärtet ist, ab ins Wasser!

http://img370.*ih.us/img370/4356/73824545bg1.jpg

Hm, nun ist s doch wieder mehr geworden, als es eigentlich sollte.

Schöne Grüße von Dieter, 

                                                                                __________________


----------



## Schwarzwusel (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Netter Bericht..#6#6#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Dieter,

danke für Deinen Bericht!


----------



## HAI-score (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@Dieter1944
Super Bericht mit super Fotos!#6
Danke. Da brauche ich vor so einer Reparatur keinen Bammel mehr haben, aber mein Wiking ist ja noch i.O.:vik:


----------



## fishmanschorsch (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> *......* Ich bringe das Boot also wieder zum Gleiten, greife am Heckbrett flach runter und löse wieder den Stöpsel. .....



Moin Dieter, brauchbarer Bericht den du da abgeliefert hast. Nur der zitierte Satz stört den positiven Gesamteindruck. Solange die Schraube sich dreht, haben meine Finger NICHTS zwischen Heckbrett und Motor verloren. 
Ich weiß, da ist er wieder, der erhobene Zeigefinger, der hier sehr oft gezeigt wird. (Vorsicht! Giftig! Gefährlich! usw. |uhoh

Aber ein Erlebnis 2007 im Hafen Lippe hat mir gezeigt daß mit drehenden Propellern nicht zu spaßen ist. 
Ein Eigner war bei Wartungsarbeiten in eben Diesen geraten.
Ergebnis: Einsatz von Seenotrettern die ihren Liegeplatz zum Glück in diesem Hafen haben, Polizei, Rettungswagen und letztendlich Hubschraubereinsatz.

Was am Ende aus den Fingern bzw. dem Arm geworden ist...#c


----------



## Dieter1944 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



fishmanschorsch schrieb:


> Moin Dieter, brauchbarer Bericht den du da abgeliefert hast. Nur der zitierte Satz stört den positiven Gesamteindruck. Solange die Schraube sich dreht, haben meine Finger NICHTS zwischen Heckbrett und Motor verloren.
> Ich weiß, da ist er wieder, der erhobene Zeigefinger, der hier sehr oft gezeigt wird. (Vorsicht! Giftig! Gefährlich! usw. |uhoh
> 
> Aber ein Erlebnis 2007 im Hafen Lippe hat mir gezeigt daß mit drehenden Propellern nicht zu spaßen ist.
> ...



Ok Georg, darum haben inzwischen fast alle Schlauchboothersteller die Lenzventile so gebaut, dass sie von innen über einen Schieber geöffnet werden können. So auch "mein" Hersteller Lodestar. 
Ich schrieb auch:

_*"......* Ich bringe das Boot also wieder zum Gleiten, greife am Heckbrett flach runter und löse wieder den Stöpsel. .....""_

Also *flach* am Heckbrett runter. Jetzt, wo das Lenzventil repariert wurde, brauche ich das natürlich nicht mehr! Da verhindert das Flatterventil das Eindringendes Wasser von außen. Aber das defekte Ventil ließ das nicht zu. So ergibt sich das auch aus meinem Bericht. 
Abgesehen davon ist der Abstand zwischen Heckbrett und Propeller und der Höhenunterscheid so, dass man bei Vorsicht nicht in den Propeller greifen kann.
http://img176.*ih.us/img176/3070/1000125kopiecz0.jpg

Gruß Dieter


----------



## discobarsch (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein 3,60m schlauchboot von johnson.

leider habe ich ein loch, zudem auch noch genau an einer kante zur naht.

hat einer einen tip wie ich das flicken kann?
welchen kleber? material zum überkleben hab ich (war dabei nur der kleber ist ausgetrocknet).

wär über hilfe echt dankbar!

gruss


----------



## Dieter1944 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



discobarsch schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> ich habe ein 3,60m schlauchboot von johnson.
> 
> leider habe ich ein loch, zudem auch noch genau an einer kante zur naht.
> ...




Moin, und aus welchem Material ist dein Boot? Du hast doch auch sicher ein Warenzeichen auf deinem ausgetrockneten Kleber. Bekommst du das nicht ggf. bei e-bay neu?
Ansonsten geh mal rein bei der Firma:
Schlauchbootreparatur-Deutschland in 55234 Bechtolsheim.
www.schlauchbootreparatur.de.
Da hole ich fast alle meine Sachen; will damit sagen, er verschickt sie auch.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Eifelhecht2006 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo zusammen,
ich sehe schon,hier sind eine Menge Profis im Board und darum meine Frage.
Ich möchte mir ein Schlauchboot zulegen und auf der Maas,in Holland,angeln.Wie hoch darf ich mein Boot denn Motorisieren ohne Führerschein?Und auf was muß ich beim Kauf eines Bootes achten?


----------



## Dieter1944 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Eifelhecht2006 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich sehe schon,hier sind eine Menge Profis im Board und darum meine Frage.
> Ich möchte mir ein Schlauchboot zulegen und auf der Maas,in Holland,angeln.Wie hoch darf ich mein Boot denn Motorisieren ohne Führerschein?Und auf was muß ich beim Kauf eines Bootes achten?




Den Tröd habe ich hier gefunden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=12686

Wegen der Motorstärke solltest du dich mit Gewässerkundigen aus dem Thraed in Verbindung setzen (Strömung pp). Einen Führerschein scheinst du demnach zu benötigen, wenn dein Boot schneller als 20 km/h fahren kann. Anmelden musst du es wie hier offenbar auch.
Als Schlauchboot rate ich dir zu einem Boot mit einem festen Einlegeboden. Dann kannst du beim Angeln auch mal aufstehen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Eifelhecht2006 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Danke Dieter,du hast mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Dieter1944 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Eifelhecht2006 schrieb:


> Danke Dieter,du hast mir sehr geholfen.



**Grien** - Deinen Hecht rate ich gegen den auf dem Bild einzutauschen

http://img243.*ih.us/img243/392/bjrn1kopielm4.jpg

Ich bin es nicht! Von einem Freund gefangen am 6. 12. 08 in den Boddengewässern vor Rügen und nach dem Foto wieder zurück gesetzt

Dieter


----------



## Eifelhecht2006 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Glückwunsch zu diesem Prachtkerl!!!Das hat doch bestimmt richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Hausmarke (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin,
bräuchte mal bitte eure Hilfe...Ich möchte mir ein neues Schlauchboot zulegen.Kann mich aber zwischen den beiden nicht entscheiden.Was meint ihr???
Zur Auswahl stehen das YAM 340 S uns das ZODIAC CARDET 340 S!Ich denke beide sind sehr gut aber vielleicht hat ja jemand mit einem der Boote gute oder schlechte Erfahrung gemacht.

Gruss Hausmarke


----------



## DDK (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach,
ich sage Zodiac habe meins jetzt 6 Jahre bin damit super zufrieden. Ich baue es ca. 15 mal im Jahr auf und wieder zusammen und es ist noch so gut wie Neu. Keine Löscher oder Risse. Das einzige ich brauche jedes Jahr einen neuen Blasebalg.


----------



## Hausmarke (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

ja du hast recht ich werde mich für das ZODIAC entscheiden.vor allem weil der schlauchdurchmesser grösser ist als bei dem von YAM


----------



## DDK (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Tach,
da hast du dich richtig entschieden wenn du praktische um baute brauchst kann ich dir was bauen hier sind meine Kisten und die Heckräder (die sind Pflicht da sparst du dir das buggeln.


----------



## Dieter1944 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Hausmarke schrieb:


> ja du hast recht ich werde mich für das ZODIAC entscheiden.vor allem weil der schlauchdurchmesser grösser ist als bei dem von YAM




Das ist sehr weise! Ich hatte mich mal gegen ein Yamaha-Boot entschieden, weil es mir nicht deutlich genug gekielt war.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hausmarke (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

ich glaube beide bootstypen haben qualität und sind im vergleich nicht weit auseinander.das YAM ist 3,36m x 1,74m und das ZODIAC ist 3,40m x 1,79m. das zodiac ist etwas länger und hat den grösseren schlauchdurchmesser darum habe ich mich für das ZODIAC entschieden.kostet zwar knappe 100 euro mehr aber das ist ok.werde es mir aber erst anfang februar kaufen leider

bericht von der erstwasserung folgt natürlich


----------



## Seatrout64 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin, moin zusammen,

ich fahre seit 5 Jahren regelmäßig mit meinem YAM 330S und 15 PS am Heck auf Elbe und Ostsee und kann über das Yamaha - Schlauchboot nur positives berichten:m. Kein Verschleiß, top Fahrverhalten (auch im Kabbelwasser des Hamburger Hafens).

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## geppert (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo,

ich spiele jetzt auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Schlauchboot zu kaufen. Ich werde vorwiegend allein damit unterwegs sein, ab und zu mal mit einem Angelfreund. D.h. sollte ich das Boot allein bewegen können. Einsatzgebiet wären Seen und Flüsse (Oder) in Brandenburg, evtl. Ostsee (falls das Boot dafür ausreicht). Ein Motor (E-Motor) bräuchte ich auch (kann man mit dem E-Motor auch flussaufwärts fahren (Oder) oder brauche ich dafür 'nen Benziner?). 

Folgende Boote habe ich zz in der engeren Auswahl:

1. Plastimo Annexe Fish P270SF
http://www.segelladen.de/Inhalt-untergruppen49/Schlauchbooteplastimo.htm

2. Plastimo Annexe FUN Pi270 o. Pi320 als VB oder VH Version
(gleicher Link wie oben)

3. Allroundmarin Jolly 260
http://www.schlauchboote-spezial.de/schlauchboote/jolly.html

4. Fjord Kajan 330
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=FiordKajan330

Was wären die Empfehlungen von den Boardies??? Gibt es Vor- oder Nachteile für eins???

Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## derfischangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ geppert
auf der ODER sollte man schon wenigstens 10 PS haben.
Als gutes Boot kann ich Dir das SUZUMAR 360 empfehlen.
Habe ich seit ein paar Jahren- geht auf der Ostsee sehr gut
und gerade dort brauchst auch mehr Platz im Boot, also nicht an der falschen stelle sparen
:vik:


----------



## Forellenhunter (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



derfischangler schrieb:


> @ geppert
> auf der ODER sollte man schon wenigstens 10 PS haben.
> Als gutes Boot kann ich Dir das SUZUMAR 360 empfehlen.
> Habe ich seit ein paar Jahren- geht auf der Ostsee sehr gut
> ...


Dem kann man eigentlich nichts weiter zufügen. Wenn Du auf die Ostsee willst, sollte das Boot schon mit Kategorie C eingestuft sein. Mag sein, dass an sehr ruhigen Tagen auf der Ostsee ein 5PS-Motor ausreichen würde. Auf Fließgewässern, insbesondere mit Schiffsverkehr ist 10 PS schon die allerunterste Grenze. Auf dem Rehin hab ich schon mit 15 PS teilweise zu kämpfen.
Grüße


----------



## HAI-score (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Mon Leuts,
warum spricht denn keiner mehr von dieser Firma
http://www.wiking-schlauchboote.de/det/planet.html
das war doch mal *DIE* Firma in Deutschland.

Ich habe das Planet 300 in Rot mit weißem Holzboden und einem 5 PF Honda. Damals (6/2005) im Paket gekauft. Sieht finde ich Klasse aus!

Preis nenne ich gern per PM. 

Bin sehr zufrieden. Transportiere ich im Kofferraum oder in der Seitenluke unseres Wohnwagens problemlos. Auf dem Wasser wünscht man sich zwar ein größeres aber an Land ist es gerade noch mit einer Person zu bewältigen.

Gruß von Andreas aus der Residenzstadt Celle


----------



## Forellenhunter (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hatte ich mir auch mal auf der Bootsmesse angeschaut. Aus Preisgründen bin ich damals bei Honda gelandet. Suzuki hatte in der Größe nur ein Boot für Langschaft-Motoren und die anderen Anbieter waren entweder teurer oder nicht so stbil bzw. hatten kleinere Schläuche.
Grüße


----------



## pohlk (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Kann auch nur positives über das Suzumar 360 berichten, sehr gute Qualität und viel Platz.

(Habe das Boot nicht selber, aber ein Freund inkl. 15 Ps. Und damit machts auf der Ostsee schon Spaß)


----------



## geppert (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Vielen Dank für Ratschläge. Das Suzumar sieht ja gut aus, ist aber für eine Person sehr schwer. Transport per Anhänger kommt zz nicht in Frage (keine AHK und keinen Anhänger), so dass ich dass Boot entweder im Kofferraum (demontiert) oder auf dem Dach (Mazda 6 Kombi) transportieren müsste. Auch habe ich keinen Bootsführerschein und bin deshalb bei 5 PS limitiert.

Gibt es eigentlich Auflagen bezgl. der Länge? Hab mal irgendwo einen Beitrag gelesen, wo jemand explizit ein Boot < 3m gesucht hat, weil er sonst irgendwelche extra Genehmigungen bräuchte.

Das mit der Ostsee wäre auch wirklich die Ausnahme (wenn überhaupt 1x im Jahr). Auf der Oder hingegen würde ich schon gern fahren, wobei es mir reichen würde von A nach B zu kommen. 

Meint ihr dafür würden 5PS nicht reichen? Und welche leichteren Boote wären empfehlenswert (<50, wenn möglich <40kg). Ich denke mal Hochdruck Luftboden ist zum Angeln nicht so toll, oder?

Vielen Dank und Grüße


----------



## Forellenhunter (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich kenne leider die Oder nicht. Miss doch einfach mal die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit. Bei einem 3mtr Boot und 5PS kommst Du auf 10 bis max. 12km/h und das nur alleine mit seeehr wenig Gepäck. Ob Du damit ins Gleiten kommst, bezweifle ich. Also ich würde es nicht probieren...
Grüße


----------



## Waldemar (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Ich kenne leider die Oder nicht. Miss doch einfach mal die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit. Bei einem 3mtr Boot und 5PS kommst Du auf 10 bis max. 12km/h und das nur alleine mit seeehr wenig Gepäck. Ob Du damit ins Gleiten kommst, bezweifle ich. Also ich würde es nicht probieren...
> Grüße


 
die oder hat ca 5-6 kmh in der mitte. je nach niederschlagsmenge.

mein kumpel hat ein suzumar 3,20 mit luftboden u. 5 ps, das macht so um die 20 kmh auf der ostsee bei ruhigem wasser.


----------



## olafson (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ geppert
also, ins gleiten kommst du auf jeden fall. bin nen 3,35 schlauchi mit suzuki dt5y gefahren. wir kamen auf der mosel mit 2 mann (170kg zusammen) noch sehr gut ins gleiten und waren dann ca 20 kmh schnell. dann war ich allein ein paar mal aufm rhein unterwegs und des war dann schon rau. weiß jetzt nicht, wie die Oder ist, aber wenn vergleichbar mit mosel dann macht es sogar mächtig spaß mit so nem teil rum zu schippern. 
also ohne führerschein nen guten 2 takter an ca. 3,0m bötchen dran un gib ihm#6
mfg olafson


----------



## geppert (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Vielen Dank! Dann werde ich mir mal ein schönes Boot aussuchen. Was haltet Ihr vom Bombard Typhoon 335 oder einem Solidmarine SM 320D, wobei das Bombard scheinbar leichter ist?


----------



## derfischangler (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ geppert
hier noch ein Tip
auf der Oder wirst Du Dein Boot auch anmelden müssen(Kennzeichnungspflicht) und ne Deutschlandfahne muß wohl auch noch dran


----------



## Dieter1944 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Schau hier:http://www.elwis.de/Freizeitschifffahrt/kennzeichnung-kleinfahrzeuge/KlFzKV-BinSch.pdf.

Dieter


----------



## Andy.F (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Boot...in-Jolly-MW-260-Schlauchboot-GRUeN--1882.html
Das Grüne meine ich

Hallo Leute habe jetzt mal ein schönes Boot gefunden das mir sehr zusagt und auch schön leicht ist muß es immer alleine tragen was haltet Ihr davon??

MFG Andy


----------



## Ollek (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Andy.F schrieb:


> http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Boot...in-Jolly-MW-260-Schlauchboot-GRUeN--1882.html
> Das Grüne meine ich
> 
> Hallo Leute habe jetzt mal ein schönes Boot gefunden das mir sehr zusagt und auch schön leicht ist muß es immer alleine tragen was haltet Ihr davon??
> ...



#6Schönes Ding in Camoflash, lass das nur nicht Boardi Farina sehen. |supergri


----------



## Andy.F (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ja gelle und vom Preis her auch noch ok und die Angelversion hat ja auch noch mehr Zubehör.
Wollte da einen Benziner dran machen bis 5 PS
Wer hat denn auch so ein Boot mit sonem Motor?
Und als Echolot ein Humminbird 737 QuadraBeam
Wo bekommt man denn gute gebrauchte Außenborder??
Was haltet Ihr denn von der Zusammenstellung?

Hat denn keiner einen Tipp???


----------



## Andy.F (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ist denn der Motor für das Boot nicht zu schwer ???


----------



## olafson (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hi andy,
gucke mal hier ich hatte vorgänger von diesem und war damit ganz zufrieden. für den preis, versteht sich
mfg olafson


----------



## Forellenhunter (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



olafson schrieb:


> hi andy,
> gucke mal hier ich hatte vorgänger von diesem und war damit ganz zufrieden. für den preis, versteht sich
> mfg olafson


 
Na super, der "Mercedes unter den Schlauchbooten" und max Motorisierung bis 15PS, aber der Motor darf nur 21kg wiegen#c


Grüße
FH


----------



## olafson (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@forellenhunter
na du muss nicht alles glauben, was geschrieben wird, aber fürs geld ist es voll in ordnung. dann ist es halt die hyundai unter den booten. und 3,20m ist besser als 2,60.  
übrigens was wiegt denn ein 15ps 2 takter?
mfg olafson


----------



## Forellenhunter (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Mein 15PS Viertakter wiegt mal schlapp einiges über das doppelte. Selbst ein Zweitakter wird kaum unter die 40kg Grenze kommen.
Grüße

PS: Auf der Boot Düsseldorf gabs für ziemlich das gleiche Geld (nichtmal 100€ mehr)schon richtige Schlauchboote... Und die hatten sogar ein richtiges Zertifikat.


----------



## olafson (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@forellenhunter
dann kannst du doch auch ein paar namen nennen. 
oder noch besser ein paar links.
mfg olafson


----------



## Forellenhunter (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Da stand z.B. das Honda TAE 30 für 799,- (inkl. Transport)als Angebot, das gleiche Suzuki für etwa 50€ weniger und diverse andere Hersteller. Hab mir leider kein Infomaterial mitgenommen, weil ich seit 3 Jahren ein Schlauchboot habe und damit zufrieden bin.
Grüße


----------



## Ollek (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

SAIL Aussenboardmotor wiegt 36kg und andere sollten bei gleicher Schaftlänge in etwa das gleiche wiegen...

|bigeyesEs ist in der Tat interessant zu wissen welcher 15er auf 21 kg kommt wie es für den "mercedes" zugelassen ist. 

evtl Druckfehler?

Gruss.


----------



## olafson (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@forellenhunter

da gebe ich dir recht, für unter 800 eur. nen honda oder suzi in 3 meter klasse ist schon günstig und auch was feines. 
nur hab ich sowas neu noch nicht gesehen. hier ist noch nen link, wo es bessere bilder und auch beschreibung gibt. und da habe ich nichts über motorgewicht gefunden. kann mir aber auch net vorstellen, dass bei 24 kilo schlüss ist. und da denke ich, wie ollek, wird warscheinlich ein fehler sein.
dann war ich mit meinem boot auch über 2 jahre sehr zufrieden.
und auch z.B. mit bombard tropik verglichen. es ist das selbe boot gewesen.
mfg olafson


----------



## Forellenhunter (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Habe für mein TAE40 inkl. Transport auch nur 1000,- gezahlt. Auf Messen sind da schon gute Rabatte drinn. Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass es beim Freundlichen um die Ecke viel teurer ist. 

Die Boot Düsseldorf war diese Jahr schon sehr interessant. Wenige Hersteller sind vom Preis gleich geblieben oder sogar teurer geworden. Die meisten sind ziemlich mit den Preisen nach unten gegangen. Beispiel: Mercury Viertakt, 30PS, Kurzschaft, Pinne, für schlappe 2700,-


Grüße


----------



## fishingexpert87 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hallo schlauchboot düser will dieses jahr wurf und schleppfischen auf die herrlichen meerforellen machen...vom schlauchboot aus hat jemand ein paar tip und erfahrungen?? würde mich freuen gruß marcus


----------



## Waldemar (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hallo freunde der gummikutter,
da ich mit meinem schlauchi bisher nur in der wärmeren jahreszeit unterwegs war, 
würde mich mal interessieren bei welchen wasser-bzw. lufttemperaturen ihr so 
loslegt.
mein lieblingseinsatzgebiet ist die ostsee.
ist denn son schlauchboot für 3-4°c wassertemperatur geeignet, oder ist die haut 
da zu hart oder zu empfinlich?
wer war denn schon draußen dieses frühlahr?


----------



## Dieter1944 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Waldemar, ich bin ja auch son Warmduscher, aber außer Eis mag das Schlauchi alles nach unten auf der Temperaturskala gesehen.
Schlimmer wird es in der Tropensonne, da hat sich schon manches Billigboot abgemeldet.

Wobei, wenn ich es mir so richtig überlege, einem Freund aus dem blauen Schlauchboot-Forum aus Hamburg, der mit seinem Wohnschiff in der Billwerder Buchtliegt, hat man seinen Zugang, die "Wassertreppe 51" (Google) einfach weggerüstet Er hat, um an Land zu kommen, auch Eisbrecher gespielt.







Holger, wir vergessen dich nicht!!!!


Dieter


----------



## Schütti (20. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@Forellenhunter

Sag mal Sören wann geht´s eigentlich nach Langeland....|kopfkrat
Ihr wolltet doch irgendwann um Ostern los, oder wie war das ;+

Schütti


----------



## Forellenhunter (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schütti schrieb:


> @Forellenhunter
> 
> Sag mal Sören wann geht´s eigentlich nach Langeland....|kopfkrat
> Ihr wolltet doch irgendwann um Ostern los, oder wie war das ;+
> ...


 
Hi Marco,
ja am 03. gehts los, die Wohnung ist ab 4. gebucht. Sitze schon wie auf rohen Eiern. 
Grüße


----------



## Forellenhunter (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Waldemar schrieb:


> hallo freunde der gummikutter,
> da ich mit meinem schlauchi bisher nur in der wärmeren jahreszeit unterwegs war,
> würde mich mal interessieren bei welchen wasser-bzw. lufttemperaturen ihr so
> loslegt.
> ...


 
Hallo Waldemar,
ich war auch schon bei 4-6° auf dem Rhein. Konnte keine negativen Sachen feststellen.
Grüße


----------



## Notung (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo,
habe mir gestern ein Lodestar 2,10 oder so zum füttern gekauft.
Kann mir einer sagen, ob es eine Faustregel gibt fürs aufpumpen,
oder muß ich mir einen Druckmesser zulegen.
Gruß Marco


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ne das brauchst Du nicht. Einfach pumpen bis die Schläuche schön hart sind. Mach das nach "Feeling" da kann nichts platzen oder so. (außer Du pumpst mit nem Kompressor  )


----------



## Notung (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo,
ok, mache ich!
Aber wie ist es eigentlich wenn ich es aufgeblassen im VW Bus im Sommer transportiere?
Kann da was passieren? In der Hitze?

Die Marke Lodestar habe ich eigentlich gar nicht gekannt,
aber wie ich die neu Preise gesehen habe, habe ich gedacht da kann man wohl nichts falsch machen!?
Gruß Marco


----------



## Ollek (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Bei nem kleinem 2,10m Boot zum Füttern geht das,bei grösseren Booten wie z.B. Forellenhunter hat sollte man schon den Druckmesser benutzen.

Ohne fühlt man zwar auch das es hart ist, aber im Fahrbetrieb "biegt" es sich sich hoch und runter.

Hält man dann den Druckmesser nochmal ran sieht man das man den empfohlenen Druck noch lange nicht erreicht hat von 0,3b z.B.

Wie gesagt gilt nur für grössere Boote die auch stärker Motorisiert sind.

Gruss


----------



## Notung (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo,
ok, mache ich!
Aber wie ist es eigentlich wenn ich es aufgeblassen im VW Bus im Sommer transportiere?
Kann da was passieren? In der Hitze?

Die Marke Lodestar habe ich eigentlich gar nicht gekannt,
aber wie ich die neu Preise gesehen habe, habe ich gedacht da kann man wohl nichts falsch machen!?
Gruß Marco


----------



## Waldemar (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hallo notung,
wenn son buß in der sonne steht, kann es mit der temperatur ganz schön nach oben gehen.
da würde ich im sommer vor dem einladen doch etwas druck ablassen.
das ist dann mit der hand-fußpumpe am wasser schnell wieder drauf.

danke für die tips wegen temperatur.
ich bin nämlich schon ganz hibbelig auf die ostsee zu kommen.
nur der windam we.   |evil:


----------



## Dieter1944 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mir gestern ein Lodestar 2,10 oder so zum füttern gekauft.
> Kann mir einer sagen, ob es eine Faustregel gibt fürs aufpumpen,
> oder muß ich mir einen Druckmesser zulegen.
> Gruß Marco



Hallo Marco, ich habe auch ein Lodestar. Mein Boot soll einen Betriebsdruck von 0,2 bar haben. Ich pumpe aber auch 0,25 bar auf. Stramm muss es sein, sonst bewegt sich das Boot zu sehr in den Wellen bei Fahren und die Bodenbretter werden beschädigt. Ehe so ein Boot platzt, muss man schon deutlich höhere Drücke geben. Zu Hause nicht so stramm aufblasen und dann vor Ort Luft zupumpen. Auf dem Wasser ist die Sonneneinstrahlung wieder egal, weil das Wasser von unten die Luft in den Schläuchen kühlt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Notung (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo
@ Dieter welche größe hast du?
Gruß Marco


----------



## Dieter1944 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo
> @ Dieter welche größe hast du?
> Gruß Marco




#312 Seite 21.

Hat etwa die Grundfläche eines VW-Busses


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Forellenhunter (22. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Mit der Sonne im Sommer bin ich auch vorsichtig. Wenn das Boot irgendwo steht, also nicht im Wasser ist, versuche ich immer, es gleich abzudecken. Auch wegen der UV-Strahlung.
Grüße


----------



## Notung (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Leute,
jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage!
Habe das Schlauchboot am Sonntag hart aufgepumpt,
wieviel Luft darf es in 3 Tagen verlieren.
Muß es immer noch hart sein, oder darf ein bißchen Luft entweichen?
Gruß Marco


----------



## Forellenhunter (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Was verstehst Du unter ein bisschen?
Bei meinem Boot muss ich den Luftkiel ca. 1X pro Woche aufpumpen, das restliche Boot ca. 1X im Monat. Dann fehlt soviel, dass ich es nicht mehr als "ausreichend" empfinde.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Waldemar (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

bei gleibleibender temperatur sollte es garkeine luft verlieren, sonnst ist da was faul am ventil oder irgendwo ist ein kleines loch.
mein schlauchi steht schon seit anfang oktober auf einem gestell abgedeckt.
da hat sich druckmäßig fast nix getan.


----------



## Notung (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo,
naja schwer jetzt zu beschreiben,
wenn ich meine Handfläche auflege kann ich halt jetzt wieder etwas den schlauch auf beiden Seiten reindrücken.

Aber kann es auch daran liegen das am Tag die Sonne drauf geschienent hat, und nachts jeden Tag kalt war.
Gruß
@Forellenhunter danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Forellenhunter (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> naja schwer jetzt zu beschreiben,
> wenn ich meine Handfläche auflege kann ich halt jetzt wieder etwas den schlauch auf beiden Seiten reindrücken.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, so in etwa ist es bei mir auch. An der Sonne kann es natürlich auch liegen, da machen ein paar Grad schon was aus.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Ollek (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ Forellenhunter

Wo hast du eigentlich den Gerätehalter / Lichtbügel her den man auf dem ersten Bild im Trööt bei dir sehen kann?

Ich baue mir auch grad sone Vorrichtung, allerdings noch mit Schleppvorrichtung und Downrigger.


----------



## Forellenhunter (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Nach einem passenden Lichtbügel hab ich auch lange gesucht. Hab diesen dann auf der BOOT in Düsseldorf gefunden. Zum Glück kam die Fa. die diese vertreibt auch noch aus meiner Ecke.
Bin auch noch am Basteln, der Downrigger mit Rutenhalter liegt schon hier, wie ich ihn befestige, weiss ich auch schon.
Auf die andere Seite kommt noch ein normaler Rutenhalter und an der Sitzbank sind auch noch zwei. Da kann ich mit vier Ruten schleppen....
Grüße


----------



## Ollek (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

#h Jo alles klar, kannst ja mal Bilder einstellen wenns fertig ist, meine Konstruktion wird noch ca 3 Wochen dauern bis alles passt.

Bilder folgen.


----------



## Forellenhunter (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Mach ich. Dauert allerdings auch noch. Fahre Ende nächste Woche erstmal nach Langeland, dannach werd ich den Umbau beginnen. Bis Pfingsten soll alles fertig sein.
Grüße


----------



## Reisender (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Mach ich. Dauert allerdings auch noch. Fahre Ende nächste Woche erstmal nach Langeland, dannach werd ich den Umbau beginnen. Bis Pfingsten soll alles fertig sein.
> Grüße



Na dann kann ich es ja von allen seiten ablichten......:m


----------



## Waldemar (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

jo, pfingsten mit dem schlauchboot auf fehmarn, das hört sich gut an.


----------



## Forellenhunter (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Reisender schrieb:


> Na dann kann ich es ja von allen seiten ablichten......:m


 Klar Mike, während der Fahrt von aussen....Ich hoffe, Du kannst so schnell schwimmen
Das wird bestimmt wieder ein g... Treffen, freu mich schon drauf.
Grüße


----------



## Forellenhunter (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Waldemar schrieb:


> jo, pfingsten mit dem schlauchboot auf fehmarn, das hört sich gut an.


 
Na wenn Du noch nicht angemeldet bist dann wirds Zeit....
Grüße


----------



## Waldemar (24. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

da ist der mike wohl nicht ganz so schnell:m.


----------



## Schütti (25. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@Forellenhunter

Na denn mal jede Menge Petri auf Langeland #6.
Und ich hoffe, es gibt mal einen kleinen Bericht |bigeyes mit Bildern.
Werde wohl im April oder Mai mal ein paar Tage auf Fehmarn meinen neuen Motor einfahren und versuchen ganz nebenbei ein paar Leo´s abzuschleppen :m.

Bis dann

Schütti


----------



## djoerni (25. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

denke er meint die gelben Tonnen nordöstlich von Katharienenhof.


----------



## Forellenhunter (25. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schütti schrieb:


> @Forellenhunter
> 
> Na denn mal jede Menge Petri auf Langeland #6.
> Und ich hoffe, es gibt mal einen kleinen Bericht |bigeyes mit Bildern.
> ...


Respekt, ich könnte nicht solange warten bis ich den neuen Motor testen wollte. Bin damals mit nem normalen PKW-Anhänger zum Rhein gefahren. Boot zu Hause aufgeblasen und oben auf dem Anhänger festgeschnallt, Motor in den Kofferaum und los gings.
Vielleicht sehn wir uns ja Pfingsten.
Grüße


----------



## Schütti (26. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Sollte ich schon vor Pfingsten ein paar Tage auf Fehmarn sein, wird das Pfingsten wohl nichts #d. Ich muss mal sehen wie ich mit der Zeit so hinkomme.....#t.

Ich ruf dich die Tage noch mal an.

Schütti


----------



## Forellenhunter (26. März 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schütti schrieb:


> Sollte ich schon vor Pfingsten ein paar Tage auf Fehmarn sein, wird das Pfingsten wohl nichts #d. Ich muss mal sehen wie ich mit der Zeit so hinkomme.....#t.
> 
> Ich ruf dich die Tage noch mal an.
> 
> Schütti


 
Alles klar#6


----------



## Köhlerjan (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moooin,
habe selber ein altes Bundeswehrschlauchboot und mal ne Frage. Ich habe leider nicht die Zeit mir den ganzen Trööt durchzulesen und wenn die Frage schon mal da wa, kann mir sicherlich jemand sagen wo.
So hier isse: Ist es möglich, oder hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung damit, sich einen nachträglichen GFK Rumpf anzufertigen und anzubringen.
Die Bundeswehrboote haben zwei große Luftkammern, auf denen der Holzboden liegt. Wie gesagt, die Luftkammern würde ich gerne durch GFK ersetzten. Materialaufbau ist klar. Wie aber könnte man eine Form anfertigen, ich dachte eventuell an Styropor das man sich in die gewünschte Form schleift und dann das Epoxy und die Matten schichtweise darauf aufbringt.
Wenn Ihr bessere Ideen habt, immer her damit. Und würden die Befestigung der Bodenluftkammern das GFK halten und wie verbinden?
Danke für Eure Antworten.
Gruß Jan


----------



## flexxxone (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin,

auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich wohl den ein oder anderen Beitrag überlesen habe...

kann mir jemand 'nen Tip geben, welcher Motor sich für ein Sevylor Fishhunter HF 280 am besten eignen würde?

Und was dürfen die maximal kosten?
Bin schon etwas schockiert, dass die Dinger sooo teuer sind. |uhoh:

Hab von Zebco mal einen gesehen... aber wie bekomme ich den ohne Heckspiegel befestigt? #c
Da sind zwei Ösen am Heck zur Befestigung... aber ich hab noch keinen Motor mit so'ner Befestigungsstange gesehen ;+

Danke schonmal vorab!
Gruß und immer 'ne Hand breit Wasser unterm Kiel


flexxx

PS: hab gerade bemerkt, dass der trööt mehr auf's Meeresangeln abziehlt - 
könntet ihr mir evtl. trotzdem 'nen Tip für's Süßwasser geben?


----------



## Ollek (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



flexxxone schrieb:


> kann mir jemand 'nen Tip geben, welcher Motor sich für ein Sevylor Fishhunter HF 280 am besten eignen würde?



@ flexxxone

Den einzigsten Tip den ich dir zu diesem Badeuntensil geben kann ist : *Verkauf das Ding wenn du etwas anderes damit vorhast als am bewachten Badestrand bei milden Wassertemperaturen zu baden.

*Warum ich das sage kannst du in diesem Thread nachlesen (inkl der Links dort)

Ich sag es immer wieder, der Fishhunter ist eine auf "professionelles Angelboot" getrimmte *Badehilfe* und nix aber auch nix weiter. (die gleichen Boote krist du in jeder Campingabteilung für 40€ nur Knallbunt)

Da gibts auch nichts schönzureden oder sonnst was, denn dieses Gummiding ist zum Angeln nicht zu gebrauchen und sogar Lebensgefährlich.

Also nochmal : Weg das ding wenn du vorhast ernsthaft damit zu angeln.

PS und bitte keine Vergleiche zu Bellybooten ziehen, denn die sind rein vom Einsatzzweck für ihren Gebrauch zum Angeln ausgelegt anders wie das Ding.

Gruss


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich schlag dir nen handbetriebenen Schneebesen vor.:vik::vik:
Ansosnten solltest du mal das Selbstmöderforum suchen.


----------



## flexxxone (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Ollek,

danke für den Tip!
Das ist genau das, was ich nicht hören oder lesen wollte!

Es ist sehr tragisch, was dort passiert ist - keine Frage!

Aber erstens, sind die Tümpel hier unten wahrlich nicht die Reißer!

Und zweitens, bin ich was das angeht, sowieso etwas vorsichtiger - ich weiß was Wasser anrichten kann:
ich war bei der Marine und hab schöne Stürme mitgemacht
und außerdem ... siehe Signatur |kopfkrat

Also wenn mir jemand von dem Boot abraten will, dann bitteschön... 
aber es wäre nett, wenn zwischendrin auch jemand nen Trolling Motor für mein Boot nennen könnte wie ich's ursprünglich angefragt hatte.

Vielen Dank!

Gruß 
flexxx


----------



## Ollek (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



flexxxone schrieb:


> Hallo Ollek,
> 
> danke für den Tip!
> Das ist genau das, was ich nicht hören oder lesen wollte!



@

Flexxxone

zunächst die Moralkeule weiter unten der Tip: |supergri

Das ist ja alles richtig und schön und gut das du bei der Marine warst und weisst was Wasser kann.

Aber was mich stört an der Sache ist das Leute die nicht bei der Marine waren und evtl. nicht wissen was Wasser anzurichten vermag bei Empfehlungen rund um den Fishhunter glauben könnten es handelt sich hier tatsächlich um ein richtiges Angelboot.|bigeyes

Und schon haben wir irgendwan*n Zuidplassen part2. (Oder Dorfteich Teil 1, denn das geht da genauso schnell)

Vor einigen Jahren bin ich auch auf Fotos und Beschreibungen in Katalogen hereingefallen und habe mir das Ding gekauf. 

Und war sofort erschrocken das es absolut nicht das war was ich mir unter einem sicheren Schlauchboot vorgestellt habe.

Wenn du z.B. hinten sitzt und etwas Wind vorn unter den Bug kommt machst du unter Umständen Radschlagen nach hinten, genau wie damals in den Zuidplassen.

Deswegen sollte der Fishunter in dieser Form und Anpreisung  aus dem Programm genommen werden zumindest unter der Rubrik Angelboote. Denn das ist keines.


Um dir aber nen Tip zu geben womit man diese Schwimmhilfe doch noch betreiben könnte... Klick (die Rhinos sind allgemein immer ne gute Wahl insbesondere beim Preis )

Auch wenn du dir später was vernünftiges holst.


Gruss*


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



> PS: Sorry für die viele Fettschrift, konnte das grade nicht abstellen #c k.A warum.
> 
> Gruss



Ich aber, Du hast bei "Zuidplassen" mehrfach die Fettfunktion eingefügt.


Zum Thema, an so eine Badepinne würde ich maximal 
einen der kleinen Rhino E-Motoren anbauen. Für mehr halte 
ich das Badeboot für untauglich.


----------



## Forellenhunter (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Flexxone,
kann mich eigentlich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschließen. Das Fishhunter ist kein richtiges Schlauchboot. Wenn Du Dir aber unbedingt einen Motor kaufen möchtest, dann den kleinsten E-Motor. Das ist völlig ausreichend. Zur Befestigung gibts ein Heckbrett, dass an den beiden Schläuchen und den beiden hinteren Laschen festgemacht wird. An diesem kannst Du den Motor befestigen. Habe ich bei Askari, glaub ich, schon gesehen. Bedenke aber, dass noch eine Batterie mit ins Boot muss.
Meine Meinung:
Spar lieber noch 1-2 Jahre und kauf Dir ein kleines Yachttender (2,70mtr), die kosten auch nicht die Welt und das kannst Du dann aufrüsten, sogar mit einem kleinen Verbrennungsmotor.
Grüße
FH


----------



## flexxxone (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin,

also gut...

Danke für die Bestätigung mit dem Rhino.

Irgendwann habe ich sowieso vor mir ein "richtiges" Boot und 'nen Trailer zu holen - aber bis dahin reicht diese Badehilfe aus.

Wenn ich so'nen VX28 also den kleinen Rhino (oder Manta) nehme, kann ich den dann später auch an 'nem "richtigen" Boot benutzen? Oder wäre da dann eine Nummer stärker angebracht?

Übrigens, Verbrennungsmotoren sind in Bayern meines Wissens so ziemlich verboten... zumindest auf den Seen, die ich so kenne.
Und bei vielen darf man ja nicht mal nen E-Motor betreiben #q

Um nochmal auf die Befestigung zurückzukommen...
Gibt es noch 'ne andere Möglichkeit, die Motoren zu befestigen, (mit 'ner Stange durch diese Ösen z.Bsp.) oder muss ich auf so'nen Spiegel zurückgreifen?

Gruß 
flexxx


----------



## Ollek (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



flexxxone schrieb:


> Wenn ich so'nen VX28 also den kleinen Rhino (oder Manta) nehme, kann ich den dann später auch an 'nem "richtigen" Boot benutzen? Oder wäre da dann eine Nummer stärker angebracht?



Moin flexxxone

auch wenn Torsk und Hunter anderer Meinung sind, aber du kannst problemlos den 44er nehmen (darum hab ich genau den verklinkt) und bist gerüstet wenn du mal ein anderes Boot haben solltest.

Ich hatte den original Spiegel, zum Basteln hatte ich da keine Lust.

geht ohne Probleme 

Gruss












Dennoch hol dir was Anständiges, glaubs mir. (|supergriich kanns nich lassen)


----------



## Forellenhunter (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Also ich hab soeinen, der reicht für mein 4mtr Schlauchi völlig aus.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Schütti (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Schlauchspezies, hallo Sören,

schaut mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=155125

vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen #c.

Schütti


----------



## Köhlerjan (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin,
so wie`s ausschaut hat wohl keiner Erfahrung mit nachträglicher GFK Rumpfmontage, oder sollte ich nen extra Trööt aufmachen.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Forellenhunter (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Köhlerjan schrieb:


> Moin,
> so wie`s ausschaut hat wohl keiner Erfahrung mit nachträglicher GFK Rumpfmontage, oder sollte ich nen extra Trööt aufmachen.
> Gruß Jan


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass das funktioniert mit der nachträglichen Rumpfmontage. Lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren. Ansonsten versuchs doch mal hier. Da gibts einige Fachleute.
Grüße
FH


----------



## CarpPB (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo jungs hab da mal eine frage will mir nen schlauchboot holen einsatzgebiete sind verschiedene Bagerseen nicht allzu groß... mir geht es darum  köder auszubringen und montagen anzubinden.... es soll in einem kombi passen .... hab nen mittleren rhino aussenborder....
hatte mir das SolidMarine 230 angeguckt für mich reicht das  wohl aber wie sieht das mit zwei personen aus ....was sagt ihr zu dem boot...hat einer erfahrung damit?
Brauche eure Hilfe Jungs;-)


----------



## Forellenhunter (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



CarpPB schrieb:


> Hallo jungs hab da mal eine frage will mir nen schlauchboot holen einsatzgebiete sind verschiedene Bagerseen nicht allzu groß... mir geht es darum köder auszubringen und montagen anzubinden.... es soll in einem kombi passen .... hab nen mittleren rhino aussenborder....
> hatte mir das SolidMarine 230 angeguckt für mich reicht das wohl aber wie sieht das mit zwei personen aus ....was sagt ihr zu dem boot...hat einer erfahrung damit?
> Brauche eure Hilfe Jungs;-)


 
Was verstehst Du unter "nicht allzu groß"? 
Um Montagen auszubringen und auch mal auf Raubfische zu angeln für eine Person ausreichend. Mit zwei Personen ziemlich eng. Wenn da noch ein bissel Gerödel dabei ist|kopfkrat
Ich hab ein 4mtr Schlauchi und das ist für max. 3 Personen mit Gerödel, und das darf nicht zuviel sein.
Grüße
FH
FH


----------



## Dieter1944 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Jungs, ich komme gerade aus Norwegen zurück. Wollte euch mal schnell einen Link dalassen.-
Einen Bericht mit schöneren Fotos schreibe ich wohl auch noch.
(Bitte den kleinen Werbevorspann abwarten)
http://www.clipfish.de/video/3040855/angeln-in-norwegen/

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Ollek (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

"Auf zum Angeln"



Wieder ganz grosses Kino Dieter gut gemacht :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Danke für das tolle Video Dieter!


----------



## Köhlerjan (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das funktioniert mit der nachträglichen Rumpfmontage. Lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren. Ansonsten versuchs doch mal hier. Da gibts einige Fachleute.
> Grüße
> FH



Moin,
danke für Deine Antwort. Hatte schon bedenken, ob Ihr mich für bekloppt haltet (wegen dem Umbau). Ich kann ja mal ein paar Fotos reinstellen, denn da wo die Verbindung zwischen den Schläuchen ist, ist ne Menge Platz. So das man da eventuell mit etwas Geschick, ne stabile Verbindung hinbekommen sollte.

P.S. Schönes Video, macht wieder feuchte Finge. Will auch endlich mal wieder raus.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Pike-Piekser (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Sehr schönes Video! Ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber wie macht sich das Boot bei ner BFT5-6?


----------



## Dieter1944 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Wenn du mich meinst? Bei solchem Wind kann man mit dem Boot noch draußen sein. Nur fahren und angeln macht keinen Spaß mehr.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## alex_e (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Moin,

ich möchte ein Schlauchboot für 2 Personen zum Fischen haben.
1.) Welche Länge würdet ihr vorschlagen ?


2.) Was ich mich frage: Hat jemand in ein solches Schlauchboot mit höhenverstellbaren Sitzen nachgerüstet ? Klick
Oder wird das ganze dann wackelig und unflexibel ?

Wenn absolut irre:
Würde ich gerne 2 Sitzbänke reinsetzen und darauf dann jeweils nen Lehnstuhl / Nur so eine Stuhlfläche (Wisst ihr was ich meine?)

VG Alex


----------



## Ollek (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Alex

Jup hab ich gemacht, in den Aluboden meines Honda Schlauchbootes.


Ich habe es aber von unten mit einer zusätzlichen Platte Aluminium die etwas grösser als der Standfuss ist verstärkt.

Geht ganz gut und hält 

Gruss


----------



## Forellenhunter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



alex_e schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich möchte ein Schlauchboot für 2 Personen zum Fischen haben.
> 1.) Welche Länge würdet ihr vorschlagen ?
> ...


 
Wo willst Du angeln? Küste, Süßwasser, beides? Bei zwei Personen würd ich mindestens 3,50mtr nehmen. Da hast Du eine Innengröße von 2,50mtr, abzüglich den Platz vom Tank usw. reicht das gerade.

Mit den Sitzen kommt es auf den Boden des Bootes an. Alu geht, Holz wir wahrscheinlich ziemlich unstabil. Nimm einfach eine Alukiste und bastel Dir einen entsprechenden Sitz drauf. Da hast Du gleich noch Platz für diverse Utensilien.
Grüße


----------



## alex_e (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hauptsächlich Seen und langsam fließende Flüsse.
Ganz Ganz eventuell bei Super Wetter mal die Ostsee -

Das mit den Aluboxen klingt geil !

Gibts davon Bilder ?

Habt ihr Modellvorschläge parat ?
Oder tun sich Quicksilver, Zodiac, Suzumar und YAM nix ?


----------



## Forellenhunter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Die nehmen sich alle nicht allzuviel.
Das ist immer der Preis, das Material und damit das Gewicht, der Durchmesser der Schläuche usw.
Empfehlen kann ich das Honda, wei ich es selber hab. Vor drei Jahren sind diese auch mal getestet worden, bei Fisch und Fang, glaub ich. Da hat das Honda meines Wissens auch am Besten abgeschlossen.
In der Ausführung mit 3,50mtr kannst Du mit nem guten E-Motor fahren oder kannst das Boot auch mit 5PS motorisieren und kommst wahrscheinlich alleine noch ins gleiten. 
Was willst Du denn ausgeben?


----------



## alex_e (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Das Ausgeben wollen ist eigentlich im Hintergrund.
Die nehmen sich preislich ja nicht allzu viel. 1200 würde ich mal als Maximum angeben.
Aber das ist bei mir immer eine fließende Grenze.

Ich dachte auch an nen E-Motor - 
Passt beides zusammen an den Heckspiegel ?

Was mir noch einfällt: 
Ich möchte es immer im Auto transportieren - 
Finde ich einfach flexibler.
Gerne auch alleine aufbau- und tragbar.


----------



## Forellenhunter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Also ich hab im Süßwasser beides am Heck. Auf der Ostsee nur den Verbrenner, allerdings 15PS. Mache morgen mal ein paar Bilder.
Grüße


----------



## alex_e (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Danke für die Bilder!

Du meinst warscheinlich das Honda T 35AE ?
Was von den 73 KG entfällt denn worauf ?
Das stell ich mir immer ziemlich mühsam vor


----------



## Forellenhunter (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich schätze mal 20kg auf den Boden, der Rest auf die Bootshaut. Im Auto transportieren geht, alleine tragen wird schon schwieriger. Da gibts dann Slippräder oder sogar einen kleinen Slippwagen. Aber auf Dauer ist das nix. Die Bootshaut, der Boden, die Slippräder, der Motor mit Batterie und noch Angelgerödel, das ist selbst ein großer Kombi schnell überfordert.
Wenns wirklich immer wieder abgebaut werden soll, würde ich ehr zum Luftboden tendieren. Das geht wirklich schneller und ist einfacher zu transportieren. 
Grüße
FH


----------



## alex_e (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Stehen auf dem Luftboden beim Drillen ?
Ist sicher nicht ganz so entspannt, oder?

Ich hab nen "normales" Ruder- / Angelboot auf nem Trailer-
darum muss was flexibleres her.


----------



## alex_e (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich hab mich mal bei verschiedenen Herstellern im Netz umgesehen.
Bei meiner Recherche im schlauchboot-forum bin ich noch auf das "Zeepter" gestoßen - was bei Ebay angeboten wird.

Das ist natürlich ein "Preiskracher" in 3,30m mit Aluboden für 750 €. Negatives über diese Boote konnte ich noch nicht finden - 

Eine echte Alternative also ? 
Was meint ihr ? #c

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Patrick_87 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

so dann muss ich mich auch mal an dei schlauchboot experten hier wenden 

also ich würd mir auch gern eins holen, allerdings müsste es wohl vor/nach jeder tour zerlegt und im auto transportiert werden.

hab mich mal ein wenig bei ebay umgeschaut:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250419094485&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120429294362

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200348999568

dachte an sowas in der art, bin meistens allein unterwegs, würde aber auch gerne in dem boot stehen können.

evtl. würd ich ab und an ne 2. person mitnehmen allerdings würd diese sich nur sonnen 

bitte um rat, danke!


----------



## Patrick_87 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

achja mein gewässer wäre der bodensee


----------



## Forellenhunter (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



alex_e schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal bei verschiedenen Herstellern im Netz umgesehen.
> Bei meiner Recherche im schlauchboot-forum bin ich noch auf das "Zeepter" gestoßen - was bei Ebay angeboten wird.
> 
> Das ist natürlich ein "Preiskracher" in 3,30m mit Aluboden für 750 €. Negatives über diese Boote konnte ich noch nicht finden -
> ...


 
Scheint nicht schlecht zu sein. Mit 43er Schläuchen auch OK. Ob das allerdings so der "Preikracher" ist#c
Die Suzuki, Honda usw. bekommst Du für ähnliches Geld, ist eine Verhandlungssache. Ansonsten kann man von "Weitem" nichts nachteiliges sagen.
Grüße


----------



## Forellenhunter (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> so dann muss ich mich auch mal an dei schlauchboot experten hier wenden
> 
> also ich würd mir auch gern eins holen, allerdings müsste es wohl vor/nach jeder tour zerlegt und im auto transportiert werden.
> 
> ...


 
Boote um die 2,30-2,50mtr sind halt wirklich verdammt klein. Da hast Du eine Innengröße von ca. 1,50mtr, für eine Person vielleicht machbar, aber mit Gerödel, Tank usw. und noch eine zweite Person#c
Grüße


----------



## Patrick_87 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

und wie schauts bei solchen booten mit der stabilität aus? ist ein stehen in so nem boot überhaupt möglich?

ab 2,5m müsst ich das boot anmelden, was kostet der spaß denn so im schnitt?

hatte noch 2,70 bzw. 2,90 ins auge gefasst, wär wahrscheinlich schon besser, ne kühltasche sollte ja auch noch mit.

ein motor muss net unbedingt ran, jedenfalls am anfang


----------



## Forellenhunter (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hier nochmal ein Bild von meiner Sitzmöglichkeit
http://img7.*ih.us/img7/7690/bootssitz.jpg


----------



## ArcticChar80 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Patrick
Habe ein Yam330s. Da ist stehen kein Problem. Kaum Wacheln. Auch mit 5 PS komme ich alleine ins Gleiten.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch kein Boot unter 3m Länge kaufen. Hatte mal eins von 2,30m. War einfach zu klein. Am besten ein Boot mit Schlaufen für 2 Sitzbänke. Da kannst du auch mal einen Freund mitnehmen. Und mit 3,30m Länge kannst du auch deinen Mittagsschlaf halten. 
Und Forellenhunter, dein Boot könnte mir auch noch gefallen. Sehr schön.
Gruß Simon


----------



## Patrick_87 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

was würdet ihr mir denn für nen boden empfehlen? wie gesagt die meiste zeit soll das boot danach wieder abgebaut werden, wenn irgendwelche holzlatten aber das boot viel mehr stabilisieren, so dass man stehen kann, bin ich auch bereit 10 minuten läger auf un ab zu bauen


----------



## ex-elbangler (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo#h,

ich habe ein 2,70m von AWN mit hochdruck luftboden.
Da kann man gut drauf stehen.
Fahre aber nur mit E-motor(Torqeedo 800) kann also nicht viel sagen wie sich dieser bei höheren geschwindigkeiten verhält.

Gruß
micha


----------



## angel-daddy (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi,
wir haben einen Aluboden. Es ist perfekt!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Patrick_87 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

gehts mit alu oder holzboden denn so viel länger zum aufbauen, oder schenkt sich das net viel?


----------



## Forellenhunter (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Also ich brauche für mein Boot zum Aufbauen doch schon fast eine Stunde. Vor der Garage mit nem großen Kompressor vielleicht ne halbe. Ob das mit Holz- oder Aluboden viel länger dauert als nur aufblasbarer Boden#c
Aber das Packmass und das Gewicht ist definitiv größer.
Grüße


----------



## Schütti (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> gehts mit alu oder holzboden denn so viel länger zum aufbauen, oder schenkt sich das net viel?


 

Hallo Patrick,

schau mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=155125

Dies ist ein 2,70 m Quicksilver mit Holzboden.
Alleine kannst du das Boot nur zum Wasser bringen, wenn du es kommplett zerlegst und am Wasser wieder aufbaust .
Dies dauerte (komplett angelfertig) ca. 1 Stunde....

Zu Zweit kannst du es gut auf dem Autodach transportieren, vorausgesetzt du hast eine Reling #6.

Mit einem kleinen Trailer oder wie du auf den Foto´s sehen kannst mit einem Slipwagen geht´s natürlich auch schneller und vorallem auch alleine :m.

Mit dieser Grösse kann man noch zu zweit und mit ein bisschen Gerödel gut angeln. Damit meine ich aber nicht, dass z.B. ein kleiner Anker oder sonstiges Sicherheitzeug zu Hause bleibt....

Allerdings sollte man sich auf eine Angelkiste geschränken, einen kleinen (5 Liter Kanister) und keine Kühltruhe mitnehmen. Ich stecke z.B. meine Fische immer in einen kleinen Setzkescher der aber nicht aussen am Boot hängt sonder im Boot liegt. Die Fische sind dann übrigens schon ausgenommen.

Aber bei einem Boot was nur 250,00 Euro in der Grösse um 3m kostet wäre ich sehr skeptisch...

Schütti


----------



## Patrick_87 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

also dat boot kam gestern 2,70 l, 152b.

habs eben aufgebaut, sieht eigtl okay aus. aufbau dauerte so an die 45min(nach anleitung), denke beim nächsten mal schaff ichs in 30 oder weniger die holzlatten hab ich nämlich drin gelassen 

ersteigert hab ichs übrigens für 330€, sonst kostets 500

jetzt ich mich morgen mal drum kümmern dat dingen anzumelden..
melde mich, sobald ich mal aufm wasser war wieder


----------



## Forellenhunter (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Wir wollen Bilder sehen....
Als denn, immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel.
Grüße
FH


----------



## angel-daddy (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Patrick_87 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hier bitteschön, leider wars draussen nass, deshalb hab ichs in der wohnung aufgebaut, war bisschen eng 

ihr könnt mir aber bestimmt nochmal helfen, zwecks registrierung!?
komm irgendwie mit dem formular net so ganz klar http://landkreis-konstanz.de/media/custom/285_2290_1.PDF?La=1&object=med|285.2290.1 bei wohneinrichtung, antrieb, sonstige angaben, muss ich da überhaupt irgendwas reinschreiben?


----------



## Patrick_87 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hier...


----------



## Schütti (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Sieht ja eigentlich ganz o.k. aus....aber welche Registrierung meinst du |kopfkrat....um damit auf dem Bodensee zu fahren oder wie ist deine Frage gemeint....???


----------



## Patrick_87 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

ganz genau, des formular ist wohl zulassung/registrierung, brauch ja aber nur ne registrierung ^^

hab jetzt bei wohneinrichtung usw. einfach 0 geschrieben


----------



## stan von eden (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> hier...



moin patrick, holzboden? ich hab ein quicksilver 330 und sieht gleich aus in farbe:q:q:q ich hab nen druckboden und diese hellblauen bretter zur stabilisierung zum einschieben... aber diese sind unter dem boden und liegen auf dem kiel... hast du den boden aufgepumpt??? ich hab ihn allerdings rausgenommen, und mir einen aus siebdruck gebaut, ich wollte stehen können beim angeln... und dabei gleich dass schlumpfblau durch schwarz erstzt! hast du nen druckboden?


----------



## Patrick_87 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

nene der boden besteht nur aus diesen platten, da werd ich wohl noch irgendwas drüber legen.

also die registrierung hab ich abgeschickt, jetzt überleg ich mir wie ich das kennzeichen anbring, evtl kommt ja in nem jahr schon wieder n anderes drauf. mir wurde gesagt da bekomm ich dann wohl ein neues, sobal n motor dran hängt..

was gibts da für möglichkeiten?

und noch was in der bedienungsanleitung steht ventil 1 UND 2 0,25 bar
ventil 3 0,25 bar

des heißt aber schon jede kammer kann mit 0,25 bar gefüllt werden!?

hinten auf dem typenschild steht irgendwas von "inner tube 0,15" glaub ich, jedenfalls weniger als 0,25 wie ist das denn wieder zu verstehen? zusätzlich steht aber an jedem ventil 0,25 bar ;+

wie stark pumpt ihr eure denn auf wenn die sonne so drauf knallt?

ich weiss fragen über fragen, und ich bedank mich an alle die mir bisher tipps gegeben haben, vllt. kann ich ja auch mal weiterhelfen 

gruß


----------



## stan von eden (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> wie stark pumpt ihr eure denn auf wenn die sonne so drauf knallt?



ich pump immer per hand nach dem motto, fest ist fest, also voll aber ich kann mit dem handballen drücken den schlauch eindrücken, und muss mich nicht dabei anstrengen, weniger ist mehr wenn man den ganzen tag in der sonne ist. und ein schlauch geplatzt oder ventil ist mir noch nie nich untergekommen...


----------



## Dieter1944 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Patrik, wenn du zu wenig aufpumpst weil du meinst es zerreißt gleich dein Boot, dann ist es zu instabil und die Bodenbretter können Schaden nehmen. 
Ich kann ein Lied davon singen! 0,25 bar ist wirklich "steinhart", aber die Boote können es ab. In der Sonne erhöht sich der Druck natürlich. Das macht aber nichts. Gleichwohl habe ich immer zwei, drei Handtücher über die Schläuche gelegt, wenn es in der prallen Sonne lag; außer IM Wasser, da kühlt das Wasser ausreichend.
Keine Angst, die Schläuche platzen nicht!

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Waldemar (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hi patrik, glückwunsch zur neuanschaffung.
auf den ersten blick sieht es aus wie ein "pro-marine" boot.
ich hab soeins in 3,80 seit 2 jahren u. bin ganz froh damit.
die buchstaben u. zahlen für die kennzeichnung hab ich mir beim werbeonkel um die ecke ausplottern lassen.
für schlauchboote nehmen sie die folie wie sie auch für die beschriftung von lkw-planen benutzt wird.
hält eigentlich astrein. nur wenn du das boot zusammenpackst achte drauf dass die schrift nicht längere zeit zerknittert gelagert wird.


----------



## Patrick_87 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

danke, dann werd ich die tage mal bei ner druckerei vorbei schauen 

aber nochmal die frage, was sagt mir die angabe "inner tube"?


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Was "inner Tube" bedeutet, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Mein Honda pumpe ich auch auf 0,25 bei den Schläuchen und 0,35 beim Kiel auf. Kann Dieter nur Recht geben, nicht zu zimperlich sein. Da kann man viel kaputt machen. In der Sonne deck ich das Boot immer mit ner Plane ab.
Grüße


----------



## Heidechopper (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@patrick87: Die Bezeichnung "inner tube" bedeutet innerer Schlauch.

Gruß Rolf:g


----------



## Patrick_87 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

ja übersetzt hab ichs mir auch schon, dennoch weiss ich net was das fürn innerer schlauch sein soll, alle ventile haben 0,25 bar, hinten aufm spiegel steht "inner tube...0,15"glaub!?


----------



## Dieter1944 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

So, ich habe mal 2 Bilder aus dem blauen Schlauchbootforum kopiert und anonymisiert, weil ich den Rechteinhaber nicht fragen konnte.
Das ist ein Schlauchi, Typ kann jeder lesen, mit einem 4 PS Evinrude.
Der Junge ist 13 Jahre alt und sehr schlank.
Gleitfahrt ist das trotz Vollgas nicht - oder???


----------



## angel-daddy (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Nö, keine Gleitfahrt...


----------



## Forellenhunter (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Dieter, 
der Bub kann ja garnicht gleiten. Bootfahren ist erst ab 14 erlaubt, meines Wissens. Vorher kann er nicht gleiten....#6#6#6#6









Ich würde probieren, dass er sich etwas weiter nach vorn setzt (evtl. Verlängerung) dann könnte es gehen.

Schütti hat mir übrigens ne SMS geschrieben, er ist auf Fehmarn und mit seinem Boot in GLEITFAHRT!!! auf 23km/h gekommen.
Grüße


----------



## Dieter1944 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

>>>>Schütti hat mir übrigens ne SMS geschrieben, er ist auf Fehmarn und mit seinem Boot in GLEITFAHRT!!! auf 23km/h gekommen.
Grüße<<<<<<

Dann wird er wohl kaum zum Angeln kommen, sondern im Geschwindigkeitsrausch srtändig mit flatternden Backen - also Gesichtsbacken - hin und her jagen|bigeyes|supergri#h

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Forellenhunter (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Noch nie was von "Speed-Trolling" gehört? |muahah:

Grüße


----------



## olafson (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> >>>>Schütti hat mir übrigens ne SMS geschrieben, er ist auf Fehmarn und mit seinem Boot in GLEITFAHRT!!! auf 23km/h gekommen.
> Grüße<<<<<<
> 
> Dann wird er wohl kaum zum Angeln kommen, sondern im Geschwindigkeitsrausch srtändig mit flatternden Backen - also Gesichtsbacken - hin und her jagen|bigeyes|supergri#h
> ...



Dieter,
bist du dir da ganz sicher, daß du dich net verschrieben hast|bigeyes:q:q? gib zu, willst nur politisch korrekt sein:q 

*flatternde backen *|bigeyes|bigeyes es is ja, sooo geil:g:q


----------



## Dieter1944 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



olafson schrieb:


> Dieter,
> bist du dir da ganz sicher, daß du dich net verschrieben hast|bigeyes:q:q? gib zu, willst nur politisch korrekt sein:q
> 
> *flatternde backen *|bigeyes|bigeyes es is ja, sooo geil:g:q




#6#6

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dieter1944 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hat gerade eben jemand des Campingtest auf Fehmarn gesehen? SAT 1.

Welcher Campingplatz war das denn, der den Tester rausgeschmissen hat. So einen unfreundlichen Campingplatzbetrieber habe ich ja noch nie erlebt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Forellenhunter (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Von den Luftbildern und der Umgebung des Platzes müsste das der an der Nord-West-Spitze der Insel gewesen sein. Ich weiss gerade nicht wie der heist.
Wobei ich das etwas übertrieben fand. Das man die Zeltheringe nicht in den Boden bekommt#d Dafür gibts einen Hammer und die sollten nicht nach Kroatien fahren. Und im Zelt über einen harten Boden beschweren. Dafür gibts Luftmatratzen...
Also irgenwie war das schon ziemlich komisch....
Grüße


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Von den Luftbildern und der Umgebung des Platzes müsste das der an der Nord-West-Spitze der Insel gewesen sein. Ich weiss gerade nicht wie der heist.
> Wobei ich das etwas übertrieben fand. Das man die Zeltheringe nicht in den Boden bekommt#d Dafür gibts einen Hammer und die sollten nicht nach Kroatien fahren. Und im Zelt über einen harten Boden beschweren. Dafür gibts Luftmatratzen...
> Also irgenwie war das schon ziemlich komisch....
> Grüße



Richtig, nur so benimmt man sich nicht als Platzbesitzer. Die waren offenbar ganz "neue" Camper und da geht man etwas anders um mit den Leuten. Das Lokal war nicht offen und die kurzen Duschzeiten kam ja auch noch hinzu. 
Dann müsste es sich also um den Platz "Fehmarnbelt" gehandelt haben. Da fahre ich schon seit Jahrzehnten NICHT mehr hin, weil der damalighe (heutige??) Platzbesitzer morgens immer ein Riesentheater im Waschraum machte, wenn man beim Zähneputzen das Wasser nicht abstellte. Damals hatte der Platz noch keinen Wasseranschluss und der Besitzer musste das Wasser mit Wasserwagen ranschaffen. Aber trotzdem......................

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Forellenhunter (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Klar Dieter, da hast Du auf alle Fälle recht. Haben den Platz nur mal beim spazierengehen gesehen. Uns hat der ganze Platz nicht gefallen. Sind deshalb immer wieder beim Miramar hängengeblieben.


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Miramar- dann sind wir ja Nachbarn. Wir lieben den Wulfener Hals.
Im September gehts wieder 3 Wochen hin.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Forellenhunter (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Miramar- dann sind wir ja Nachbarn. Wir lieben den Wulfener Hals.
> Im September gehts wieder 3 Wochen hin.
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Den haben wir uns am Anfang auch mal angesehen. Hatten aber das Gefühl, dass dort sehr viele Jugendliche auf dem Platz sind und der ganze Platz von Surfern belagert war. Zumindest sind wir damals nichtmal bis zum Eingang gekommen.


----------



## matze28 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hallo schlauchis....|supergri

hab da mal ne frage wie schnell kann ich mit einem 3meter schlauchboot und 4ps ab fahren(auf ruhigen wasser)???


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Das mag sein, man fährt auch durch die Surferkolonien durch zum Platz **grien**. Wir stehen immer auf dem eigentlichen Wulfener Hals, dort, wo  die Web-Kamera hinschaut:
http://www.wulfenerhals.de/cgi-bin/camera.pl?bild=hour16.jpg.
Ist aber nicht besonders aktuell, weil unser WW, der mit dem kleinen Vorzelt in der Bildmitte, schon seit dem 25. 6. dort nicht mehr steht .
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



matze28 schrieb:


> hallo schlauchis....|supergri
> 
> hab da mal ne frage wie schnell kann ich mit einem 3meter schlauchboot und 4ps ab fahren(auf ruhigen wasser)???



das kommt drauf an, was das boot mitsamt ladung wiegt und was für einen rumpf es hat. ein RIB wird immer schneller fahren als eines mit aufblasbarem kiel.

ich würde so ohne infos mal sagen: wenn du 20 km/h schaffst, dann bist du für die 4 ps wirklich sehr schnell unterwegs


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



matze28 schrieb:


> hallo schlauchis....|supergri
> 
> hab da mal ne frage wie schnell kann ich mit einem 3meter schlauchboot und 4ps ab fahren(auf ruhigen wasser)???




Schau mal auf den #597!

Dieter


----------



## matze28 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hat einen holzboden habs heute getestet also allein komm ich ins gleiten nur kann ich dann nicht mehr den ab bedienen weil ich zu weit vorn sitze aber ich denke das waren keine 20 km/h vielleicht 10 max.15km/h ab 2 personen ist gleiten irgendwie unmöglich wenn wir uns nach vorne beugen kommt eher das wasser über den bug als das wir ins gleiten komme mach ich irgendwas falsch???und danke für die schnelle antwort....


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

4 ps haben einfach nicht die power um ein boot samt 2 personen über die bugwelle zu schieben um so ins gleiten zu kommen


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Du, ihr, macht überhaupt nichts falsch, außer dass man, wenn man vorn sitzt, eine Pinnenverlängerung benutzt.
4 PS sind einfach zu wenig!

Dieter


----------



## matze28 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@dieter 

mein boot is ein bißchen länger der motor is glaube der gleiche
wie gesagt ich komm ja ins gleiten allein aber dann komm ich an den ab nicht mehr ran der junge auf dem bild würde denk ich auch ins gleiten kommen wenn er sein gewicht nach vorne verlagert so isses jedenfalls bei mir...


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Gib mal "Pinnenverlängerung" bei Google oder e-Bay ein, dann wirst du mit Angeboten erschlagen. Ich habe mir selbst eine "gebaut", ein graues Plastikrohr aus dem Baumarkt, über den Gasdrehgriff gestülpt und mit der Heißluftpistole vorsichtig in die konische Form gebracht. Sieht Schei.....aus, hält und funzt aber einwandfrei. Ich brauche die so selten, dass ich das Geld nicht ausgeben wollte. Mein Motor ist so stark, dass er mein 4.30 m und 100 kg schweres Boot mit mir allein hinten auf der Sitzbank auch so locker ins Gleiten bringt. Nur das langsam Fahren ist das Problem, dann steht das Boot vorn zu hoch, darum sitze ich dann weiter vorn.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## matze28 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hab ich gerade gemacht dieter und denke das kann ich mir auch selber basteln ich danke dir für deine (eure) hilfe vielleicht schaff ich ja mal die 20km/h. hab gehört dass man 5ps an der welle haben darf ohne führerschein wieviel ps kann denn dann der motor haben 6oder7ps oder auch nur max. 5ps


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Sehr leistungsstark, weil "Hubraum bringt Drehmoment" sind die handelsüblichen Modelle mit der "6" auf der Haube. Das sind eigentlich 2 Zylinder 6 PS Modelle, die aber in Deutschland wegen der Führerscheingrenze von 5 PS mit einer Drosselung versehen sind und dann mit 5 PS an der Welle ausgeliefert werden. 
Bis 5 PS an der Welle brauchst du keinen Boot-Führerschein in Deutschland!!
Dafür ist der 1 Zylinder 5 PS Motor leichter. Man muss also selbst entscheiden, was man möchte.
Eigenartiger Weise macht dieser eine PS sehr viel aus. Ich begann auch so,  legte mich damals quer in mein Boot und schwupps ging es bei Vollgas in Gleitfahrt, dann Gas weg und gut.
Man fährt ein Boot mit Außenborder sowieso nicht langsam ansteigend mit dem Gasdrehgriff hoch wenn man Gleiten möchte, sondern Vollgas, dann Gleitfahrt - dann wieder Gas wegnehmen und Sprit sparend fahren oder eben rum nageln.
Was man denn gerade möchte.

Dieter


----------



## matze28 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

das ist schonmal gut zu wissen soll ja nicht immer bei 4ps bleiben:q
aber eins versteh ich nicht so ganz hab mir ein paar videos bei youtube angesehen die haben auch nur 4ps am heck und sind wesentlich schneller als ich also denk ich dass ich doch irgendwas falsch mach#q;+


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Nein! Alles unter 5 PS kannst du vergessen. Besser mach einen Schein und hänge an DEIN Boot 10 oder 15 PS dran. Und dann kaufst du dir einen Sicherheitsgurt, sonst fliegst du raus|rolleyes.

Dieter


----------



## matze28 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hast recht dieter ,werd das demnächst mal in angriff nehmen ich dank dir für deine infos hab wieder jede menge dazu gelernt#6 weißt du was so ein bootsführerschein komplett kostet ca.


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



matze28 schrieb:


> hast recht dieter ,werd das demnächst mal in angriff nehmen ich dank dir für deine infos hab wieder jede menge dazu gelernt#6 weißt du was so ein bootsführerschein komplett kostet ca.



Nein, weiß ich nicht, aber man braucht eigentlich beide. Machst du den Binnenschein darfst du nicht auf die See oder auf Seeschiffahrtsstraßen. Machst du nur den Sportbootführerschein, darfst du nicht auf Binnenwasserstraßen.
Kommt auch darauf an, wo du wohnst 

Dieter


----------



## matze28 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

alles klar dank dir 

ich frag auf unserer nächsten bootsmesse mal nach...


----------



## Forellenhunter (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich kan auch nur für den SBF stimmen. Alles andere sind Kompromisse und so teuer ist der auch nicht. Habe für meinen vor 4 Jahren ca. 400€ bezahlt plus Bücher plus Prüfungsgebühren plus Sonderfahrstunden (hätt ich nicht gebraucht, haben wir nur wegen dem Gaudi bei einem 4mtr Boot mit 50PS gemacht). Dafür darf ich heute alles fahren und brauche mit dem 4mtr Schlauchi und 15PS keine Experimente mit Pinnenverlängerung zu machen. Und ich hab genügend Reserve auf der Ostsee auch mal ein Stück weiter raus zu fahren.
Grüße


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Was für ein Anker bzw. wieviel kg sollte man haben.
Mein SchlauchBoot ist 2,70m


----------



## Forellenhunter (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Mein Anker wiegt 1,8kg und hält Bombenfest. Ist ein Fortress-Anker und wird von der amerikanischen Küstenwache benutzt. Habe mir diesen vor einigen Jahren für viel Geld gekauft. Mittlerweile gibt es auch günstige Nachbauten die nichtmal die Hälfte kosten und genauso gut sind. Bei einem normalen Anker kommt es auf die Form an. Im Schlauchi ist ja fast nur ein Klappanker möglich, da würd ich schon in Richtung 3-4kg gehen mit ca. 1-2mtr Kettenvorlauf, je nach Wassertiefe.
Grüße


----------



## Hausmarke (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



matze28 schrieb:


> hallo schlauchis....|supergri
> 
> hab da mal ne frage wie schnell kann ich mit einem 3meter schlauchboot und 4ps ab fahren(auf ruhigen wasser)???



Moin,
Ich besitze ein Schlauchboot 3,30m und dazu ein Mariner 5PS (baujahr 96).Bei glatter See komme ich laut GPS auf 23 km/h.


----------



## Forellenhunter (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Hausmarke,
warst Du zufällig am letzten Samstag auf Fehmarn? Hast Du dort jemanden mit nem 2,70mtr Schlauchi mit nem 5PSer getroffen?
Grüße
FH


----------



## Hausmarke (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Hallo Hausmarke,
> warst Du zufällig am letzten Samstag auf Fehmarn? Hast Du dort jemanden mit nem 2,70mtr Schlauchi mit nem 5PSer getroffen?
> Grüße
> FH


ja war vom 4. bis 8.7. oben.warst du an der slippe vom katharinenhof?

gruß haus


----------



## Forellenhunter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Nee, leider nicht. Hab gestern mit Schütti gesprochen der derzeit oben ist. Ihn hattest Du getroffen. Allerdings ärgert er sich jetzt, dass er jetzt die GPS-Daten nicht hat, die Du ihm geben wolltest. Wenn Du diese noch hast kannst Du sie mir gern per PM senden.
Danke und Grüße


----------



## L-TownPlayer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

*hallo hätte da mal eine frage könnte günstig ein schlauch boot mit e motor bekommen
**QUICKSILVER 230
nun meine frage 

1. was würdet ihr ausgeben (natürlich gebraucht )
2. vieleicht ein problem kein Typenschild vorhanden 
3. ware das ein problem ?

hier noch die daten 

*Angaben zum Boot:
Modell: QS 230 SL
max Personen: 3 (2 Erwachsene und 1 Kind)
max load: 350 kg
max engine power: 3,7KW (5HP)

Komplett mit Zubehör:
2 Steckpaddel
Transporttasche
Elektromotor mit zwei Schaltstufen (leider kein Typenschild vorhanden)


----------



## Forellenhunter (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Sowohl auf dem Boot wie auch auf dem Motor kein Typenschild vorhanden? Das würde mich stutzig machen. Meist sind auf dem Typenschild auch die Seriennummern mit drauf!
Grüße


----------



## olafson (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@L-TownPlayer
kannst auch ohne typenschilder kaufen, mach aber nen vernünftigen kauffertrag. typenschilder interessieren bei diesen dimensionen keinen (bei uns am rhein zumindest). mein e-motor
hatte auch keins.
wieviel ausgeben? ist ne frage|kopfkrat
kommt drauf an wie der zustand ist. was für e-motor? wie alt?
für so nen kleines boot mit e-motor würde ich nicht mehr als 350-450euros ausgeben im guten zustand wohlgemerkt. dann hast du ein schnäppchen. gibst ein paar hundert mehr aus ist es halt normaler preis, kriegst immer und überall fürs geld.
für diesen hier unter 200 eur. bleiben, denn kein festen boden und uralten e-motor.#h


----------



## L-TownPlayer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



olafson schrieb:


> @L-TownPlayer
> kannst auch ohne typenschilder kaufen, mach aber nen vernünftigen kauffertrag. typenschilder interessieren bei diesen dimensionen keinen (bei uns am rhein zumindest). mein e-motor
> hatte auch keins.
> wieviel ausgeben? ist ne frage|kopfkrat
> ...



woher weist du das das bot keinen festen boden hat steht aber in der überschreift drin


----------



## olafson (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

das sieht man auf den bildern. so genannter lattenrostboden. das boot hat auch keinen kiel, also wirklich flach unten. ist für mich mehr rettungsinsel als boot.
was will denn der typ für haben? und keine angst, ich werd es nicht kaufen


----------



## L-TownPlayer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

ja ich wolte mich erstmal bei euch erkunden 
und dann bei ihm anrufen 
da es schon sehr mitgenommen aussieht würde ich es mir erstmal anschauen wollen 

und mehr wie 150 -200 würde ich nichtmehr ausgeben wollen

brauche es nur um ans andere ende des ufers zu kommen da ich dort nicht zu fuß oder rad geschweige denn mit dem auto hinkomme


----------



## matze28 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hi leute #h

könnt ihr mir einen guten dichtstoff empfehlen 
mein schlauchboot ist irgendwie undicht am boden(geringer wassereintritt):c hab schon so eine dichtmasse aus dem baumarkt versucht hat aber nicht viel gebracht vielleicht habt ja ein paar tips für mich danke im voraus....|rolleyes


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Stromsure (ich hoffe das, was ich meine heißt so) und einen Patch von innen drauf


----------



## matze28 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

und wo bekomme ich das ? was meinst du mit einen patch von innen drauf?


----------



## matze28 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

glaube es heisst stormsure habs grad gegoogelt


----------



## Forellenhunter (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hast du kein Flickzeug für Dein Boot? Schau mal beim nächsten Händler oder in der Bucht nach dem richtigen Flickzeug. Da hast Du den richtigen Kleber dabei und ein paar Flicken und kannst das ganze vernünftig wieder dicht bekommen.
Grüße


----------



## matze28 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

doch das habe ich das problem ist ich weiß nicht wo das leck ist habe schon versucht den kompletten boden mit so einer dichtmasse vom baumarkt zu behandeln hat aber nicht richtig geholfen...


----------



## Dieter1944 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Sowas habe noch nie gelesen#c:q:q:q

Dieter


----------



## matze28 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

wieso nicht???


----------



## matze28 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

warum nicht...?


----------



## Dieter1944 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Warum ich es hier noch nicht gelesen habe? Weiß ich doch nicht! Vermutlich weil es sonst noch niemand gemacht hat#6

Dieter


----------



## matze28 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

na ja wie gesagt es tritt am boden irgendwo wasser ein und ich weiß nicht wo kannst du mir da irgendwie ein tip geben was da am besten machen kann


----------



## Dieter1944 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich will nun nicht wieder alles zurücklesen. Aber hast du das Boot schon mal auf ein, zwei oder vier Stühle oder sonst was gestellt, stramm alles aufgeblasen und dann mal Wasser reingefüllt. Das muß das Wasser ja nun genau da raus laufen, wo es umgekehrt eindringt. Oder sehe ich das falsch#6

Dieter


----------



## matze28 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

versucht hab ich das da konnte ich aber nicht genau sehen wo es herkommt muss irgendwo vorne am kiel sein...


----------



## Dieter1944 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Drunter legen, wischen wie wahnsinnig und gucken |wavey:|wavey:
Soooo groß ist dein Boot doch auch nicht??


Dieter


----------



## Barschler (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich würde gerne die an meinen Schlauchboot 3,20er dran machen; geht das? |kopfkrat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebNsR34dOzg&NR=1

Viel Spaß


----------



## nemles (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Barschler schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne die an meinen Schlauchboot 3,20er dran machen; geht das? |kopfkrat
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebNsR34dOzg&NR=1
> 
> Viel Spaß



Warum nicht #6  Allerdings würde ich die Steuerungstechnisch in je 2x aufteilen und gegeneinander steuerbar machen.
Geht besser beim Wenden auf der Stelle, falls Du mal mit Vollgas unterwegs sein solltest.


----------



## Barschler (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Dein Vorschlag müßte klappen; allerdings hat das ein schöner nebeneffekt. Ich würde in dieser Bauart versuchen Quer zu fahren! Das wäre mal was neues!


----------



## Forellenhunter (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Barschler schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne die an meinen Schlauchboot 3,20er dran machen; geht das? |kopfkrat
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebNsR34dOzg&NR=1
> 
> Viel Spaß


 
Das wird nicht gehen, da der Tank dafür die Größe Deines Bootes übersteigt.
Grüße


----------



## Barschler (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Das wird nicht gehen, da der Tank dafür die Größe Deines Bootes übersteigt.
> Grüße



Schade! |kopfkrat Dann müßte ich ihn unterm Boot anbringen  das dürfte bei der Leistung keine Probleme machen...wenn ich mir so überlege dann erzeugt das Ganze ein Sog, das dazu führt das die Kraft nur noch meehr zunimmttttt!!! Jaaaa!  :g Das iss es...mal sehen was die bei Yama oder so sagen. Ich werde es mir patentieren lassen he, he....|rolleyes


----------



## stan von eden (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

moin männers,

könnt ihr mir nen tip geben, wo ich hier in hamburg meinen motor zur inspektion geben kann? hat wieder ein jahr rum und krieg nun ein schlechtes gewissen... hat mich noch niemals hängen gelassen, und das soll auch so bleiben#6 
was kostet der spass round about?


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



stan von eden schrieb:


> moin männers,
> 
> könnt ihr mir nen tip geben, wo ich hier in hamburg meinen motor zur inspektion geben kann? hat wieder ein jahr rum und krieg nun ein schlechtes gewissen... hat mich noch niemals hängen gelassen, und das soll auch so bleiben#6
> was kostet der spass round about?




Wie TEUER, hängt von der Größe des Motors ab. :g
4PS haben immer so um die 75 Euronen gekostet. Incl. Imp und Öl.
Yachtservice oder einen Boots oder Motordealer wird ja wohl in HH kein Prob sein.


----------



## Seatrout64 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



stan von eden schrieb:


> moin männers,
> 
> könnt ihr mir nen tip geben, wo ich hier in hamburg meinen motor zur inspektion geben kann? hat wieder ein jahr rum und krieg nun ein schlechtes gewissen... hat mich noch niemals hängen gelassen, und das soll auch so bleiben#6
> was kostet der spass round about?



Moin, moin Stan,

falls Du Yamaha fährst, wie ich, kann ich Dir Marx - Marine (Yamaha u. Suzuki) oder Bootsshop Schlegel in unserer Hansestadt empfehlen.


----------



## hawken (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Gib mal ,, Suck Bootsmotoren bei Google ein !!! 
Das ist der Motoren Guru in Hamburg ..


----------



## hawken (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Sorry für den Doppelpost !! 
Nunja ist nicht ganz in Hamburg ,,,aber sehr nahe drann ...
Bin mit dem nicht verwandt verschwägert oder sonstiges.


----------



## Dieter1944 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



stan von eden schrieb:


> moin männers,
> 
> könnt ihr mir nen tip geben, wo ich hier in hamburg meinen motor zur inspektion geben kann? hat wieder ein jahr rum und krieg nun ein schlechtes gewissen... hat mich noch niemals hängen gelassen, und das soll auch so bleiben#6
> was kostet der spass round about?



Jetzt noch böse sein, aber die Frage ist so gestellt, als wenn du anders formuliert fragen würdest:
"Moin männers, könnt ihr mir mal n tip geben, wo ich in Hamburg meinen Wagen zur Inspektion geben kann............................."

Wenn du verstehst, was ich meine.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## hawken (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Jetzt noch böse sein, aber die Frage ist so gestellt, als wenn du anders formuliert fragen würdest:
> "Moin männers, könnt ihr mir mal n tip geben, wo ich in Hamburg meinen Wagen zur Inspektion geben kann............................."
> 
> Wenn du verstehst, was ich meine.
> ...



Jetzt nicht böse sein .
Was meinst du denn mit Wagen ??
Handwagen,Kinderwagen ,

Wenn  du verstehst was ich meine ????


----------



## Dieter1944 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Nein, ich verstehe nicht, was du meinst!


----------



## hawken (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Dachte ich mir schon .


----------



## olafson (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine|kopfkrat


----------



## hechtliebhaber (3. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo kennt jemand den yamaha M26 der hat 600 watt wie lang hält da die Batterie Gruss Robert


----------



## stan von eden (4. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Seatrout64 schrieb:


> Moin, moin Stan,
> 
> falls Du Yamaha fährst, wie ich, kann ich Dir Marx - Marine (Yamaha u. Suzuki) oder Bootsshop Schlegel in unserer Hansestadt empfehlen.



Moin Uwe,
so hab ich mir ne Antwort vorgestellt#h...

Jungs, wie man Suchmaschinen erweitert nutzt oder auch gern mal googeld ist mir durchaus bewusst! Meine Frage war ja auch nicht schwer zu verstehen, wenn ich sie hier direkt stelle, oder? Das mein Kombi bei meinem Schrauber bestens aufgehoben ist, weiss ich genau. Bei dutzenden Hansestädtern, die hier ebenfalls die Ostsee mit ihren verschiedensten Motoren sicher befahren, hab ich daran gedacht, vielleicht eher nen Tip zu bekommen, um die Durchsicht schnell und fair über die Bühne zu bringen... 

Da das ja geklappt hat, werd ich dem Tip nachgehen und sie fragen ob sie auch meinen alten Johnnson hätscheln würden...

Danke und Gruss Andi#h


----------



## ceram (5. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi! Schön hier so einen Thread gefunden zu haben. 
Habe auch vor mir ein Schlauchboot zu holen (hauptsächlich für die Fischerei am Rhein) - in etwa so etwas wie das hier:

http://www.honda.de/content/marine/schlauchboote_aluminiumdeck_daten.php?mv=770

mit 10 PS oder 15 PS Motorisierung.
Auf jeden Fall sollte es ein Boot mit Aluminiumboden sein.

Meine Fragen: 
Da ich hauptsächlich Spinn- und Fliegenfischer bin, wollte ich fragen, ob man in so einem Boot gut auch "stehend" angeln kann. Ist so ein Boden solide genug auf Dauer (wiege im Moment "noch" ca. 80kg :q) ?

Möchte das Schlauchboot und Motor immer im Auto transportieren. Habe jedoch zuhause, bis auf meinem Keller keinen richtig Lagerplatz,wo ich das Boot zum trocknen hinlegen kann. Oder ist das egal? Denke das ist auf Dauer sicher nicht gut für das Boot, wenn es zusammengerollt und feucht einige Wochen daliegt, oder?


Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.
Danke & Petri Markus


----------



## olafson (5. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hi ceram, 
nun, wegen dem platzmangel wirst du wohl keine große wahl haben, was das  boot angeht. Mit dem von dir gezeigten wirst du dich aufm rhein bewegen können, mehr aber auch nicht. Und auch das ist nur mit vorsicht zu geniessen. Stehen kannst du im boot höchstens in enem seitenarm ohne schiffsverkehr. Auf dem hauptstrom selbst ist das lebensgefährlich. Ich hatte bis zum letzten jahr noch ein 3,80m RIB vom pischel-bolero mit 25, später sogar 40PS. Hatte noch riffelblech verstärktes boden. Das boot war so schwer, daß ich ohne trailer keine chance hatte es ins wasser zu bekommen. Dennoch hatte ich ab und zu ein gefühl in nem rettungsring unterwegs zu sein. Ein paar mal musste ich sogar umdrehen und zurück fahren, weil ich angst hatte. (ich war schon in norge, dänmark, holland, allein aufs meer rausgefahren, aber son angstgefühl hatte ich nur aufm rhein). Auf dem rhein gibt es halt strecken, wo es einwandfrei glatt und ruhig ist und 300m weiter geht es  ab wie die sau.
Wenn der wind gegen die ströhmung steht und dann noch ein paar frachter hin und her fahren, kommt ne welle auf, das glaubst du nicht. 
Dennoch will ich dir keine angst einreden. Ich war auch schon mit etwas kleinerem auf dem fluß unterwegs, würde es warscheinlich wieder tun, nur muss du richtig vorsichtig sein halt.
Gestern waren wir mit nem kumpel spinnen ( habe mittlerweile 5m x 2,20m boot mit ner grossen plicht, so daß mann wunderbar zuzweit, oder sogar zudritt spinnfischen kann. Dann kommt 300m entfernt n kahn von ca. 25m Länge volle kraft den fluss runter. Mein kumpel sagt noch zu mir, daß das kleine hinten sich ne fontäne schießt und vergisst das schnell wieder. Ne minute später werden wir durchgeschüttelt wie sonstwas. Der geht fast zu boden, weil nicht breitbeinig genug gestanden...  soviel dann zum thema im stehen fischen.
Aber, wie gesagt in nem seitenarm, ohne schiffsverkehr wird es gehen. 

Wenn du dein boot im nassen zustand lagerst, wirst du net lange spass daran haben, weil es mal schnell "alt" wird. Pass also auf das es trocken gelagert wird. Wenn es 2-3 tage im nassen zustand im keller verbringt ist es net so schlimm, aber dann mal aufbauen und trocknen lassen. Dann wirst du lange deine freude haben.
Hoffe ich konnte dir bissl helfen, kannst sonnst fragen.
|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Heidechopper (5. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Der Beschreibung nach ist das Teil ca. 3,5 m lang und 1,7 m breit. Soweit ist das OK. Allerdings ist es mit nem "Küchenquirl" von 2,3 PS hoffnungslos untermotorisiert! Besorg Dir da lieber einen 5 PS-Motor (5PS an der Schraube!)
Und im Stehen angeln ist m.E. sowieso nur was für Lebensmüde.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## olafson (5. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

10 bis 15 PS hat er doch geschrieben. die werden auf jeden fall reichen. Wenn er meistens allein fährt ist es mit 10 PS sogar besser motorisiert, weil net so hecklastig|wavey:


----------



## Schütti (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

So bin dann mal wieder zurück von Fehmarn....

Es war mal wieder ein super Urlaub mit schönen Dorschen und wenig Wind #6.

Allerdings die Angelei über die Mittagsstunden brachte nur bei Bewölkung was.....und da das Wetter einfach zu gut war, wurde halt nur von ca. 16:00 bis 21:00 rausgefahren....

Vier Abendausfahrten brachten insgesamt 42 Dorsche, davon waren allerdings 50% unter 40 cm oder knapp drüber, also wieder rein damit....:q

Es waren aber auch etliche zwischen 60 und 70 cm dabei....und die machen ja dann schon Spass am leichten Gerät.

Aber ich wollte ja eigentlich was ganz anderes erzälen.
Habe nach langen Diskussionen hier im Thread meinen 5 PS Tohatsu dann mal ein bisschen (2 cm) höher gesetzt (siehe Bild)





und siehe da, das Schlauchi kommt mit mir und dem Angelzeug nach ein paar Sekunden ins Gleiten und bringt 24,5 km/h....:m

Das hat mich dann genau so gefreut wie die schönen Dorsche die wir fangen konnten.

Also, nochmals besten Dank an alle für die Tipps.....

Gruss

Schütti


----------



## Dieter1944 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Super Marco! Wir fahren am 29. 8. noch einmal 3 Wochen nach Fehmarn. Mal sehen, ob noch was geht 

Aus welchem Material ist die Heckbretterhöhung?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Forellenhunter (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



ceram schrieb:


> ...Habe auch vor mir ein Schlauchboot zu holen (hauptsächlich für die Fischerei am Rhein) - in etwa so etwas wie das hier:
> 
> http://www.honda.de/content/marine/schlauchboote_aluminiumdeck_daten.php?mv=770
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Markus,
habe das gleiche Boot in 4mtr und bin super zufrieden. Habe einen 15PSer und befahre damit auch den Oberrhein. In dem Boot kannst Du stehen und mit zwei Personen angeln. Bin auch regelmäßig auf der Ostsee damit unterwegs. 
Zur Lagerung: ich würde das Boot im aufgeblasenen Zustand lagern, etl. an die Decke hängen?



Schütti schrieb:


> So bin dann mal wieder zurück von Fehmarn....
> 
> Es war mal wieder ein super Urlaub mit schönen Dorschen und wenig Wind #6.
> 
> ...


Hallo Schütti,
na dann hat ja alles geklappt. Saubere Arbeit#6
Grüße


----------



## Schütti (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@Dieter

Die Erhöhung ist aus PE (??), was auch immer das heisst??
Vielleicht Polyethylen....ich kenne mich einfach zu wenig aus mit Kunststoffen ....ist halt ein "Hartkunststoff" 20 mm dick.

Als Alternative hätte ich auch eine Mehrschichtplatte aus Holz, sogenannte Multiplexplatten genommen. Aber Kunststoff ist natürlich noch haltbarer #6.

@Forellenhunter

Eigentlich könnte ich ja schon wieder fahren. Heute sollen es hier 32 Grad werden.......schwitz. Da bleibt wohl nur noch der Gang ins Freibad.....


----------



## ceram (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@Olafson und Forellenhunter:
1000dank für die hilfreichen Infos!. Habt mir sehr weitergeholfen.:m
Wahrscheinlich wirds ein 15 PSer werden.
dickes petri Markus


----------



## Forellenhunter (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schütti schrieb:


> @Forellenhunter
> 
> Eigentlich könnte ich ja schon wieder fahren. Heute sollen es hier 32 Grad werden.......schwitz. Da bleibt wohl nur noch der Gang ins Freibad.....


 
In wenigen Stunden gehts los...........:m
Morgen um die Zeit sitz ich schon vor Klausdorf und werd Dorsche fangen. Mal sehen, ob der Schütti mir noch ein Paar übrig gelassen hat.
Grüße


----------



## Dieter1944 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Viel Spaß und Petri Heil!

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Forellenhunter (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

So, Angelzeug ist gepackt. Wird jedesmal weniger. In vier Stunden solls losgehen.:vik:
Grüße


----------



## Dieter1944 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Wie lange bleibst du??

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Forellenhunter (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Bis einschl. nächstes Wochenende.
Grüße


----------



## Dieter1944 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Schade, wir kommen am Monatsende. Auf jedenfall schönes Wetter wünsche ich!! Und, nicht noch ein bisschen schlafen?? 

Dieter


----------



## Forellenhunter (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Guten Morgen,
die Woche ist viel zu schnell zu Ende. Wir hatten gutes Wetter und mit Winstärken bis 5bft konnten wir fast täglich angeln. Die Fangergebnisse sind absolut OK, viele Dorsche waren über unserem Mindestmaß von 50cm und warten im Tiefkühler auf ihren nächsten Einsatz. Dazu durften sich noch einige schöne Platten gesellen. Beste Ergebnisse waren eine Douplette mit zwei 60er Dorschen, größter war um die 75.
Viele Dorsche waren zwischen 40 und 50, dürfen noch etwas wachsen. Natürlich war auch massenhaft kleiner Dorsch unter 40 da. 
Insgesamt eine schöne Woche auf der Insel. 
Grüße


----------



## Dieter1944 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Mist - dann ist ja für mich nichts mehr da....................
Klasse! Freut mich! Übermorgen fahr ich mal hin, meinen Sohn mit Familie besuchen, aber ohne Boot.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Schütti (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@Forellenhunter

Dickes Petri zu den Fängen....ich hoffe meine Info´s haben ein bisschen zum guten Fang beigetragen...:g:q

Ich ruf´dich die Woche mal an....|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:

Schütti


----------



## Andy.F (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

kennt von euch jemand die Zeepter Schlauchboote?
http://www.zeepter.de/epages/61774656.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61774656


----------



## Schütti (18. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Das mit den Zeepter-Schlauchbooten ist ja höchst interressant....|rolleyes...und der Preis ist ja unschlagbar.

Ein 3 m Schlauchi mit Aluboden für 619,00 Euro. Und nach den Bilder zu urteilen, sieht alles ganz vernünftig aus #6.

Ich werde mir die Boote mal im Januar auf der "Boot" in Düsseldorf ansehen, da eh der Kauf eines neuen Schlauchis ansteht.

Auf der Messe erzählte mir mal ein Schlauchboothändler, dass es eh wohl nur 3 (vielleicht auch ein oder zwei mehr )
Schlauchbootwerke gibt und egal ob Bombard, Quicksilver, Zodiac oder Suzumar u.s.w. alle in diesen Werken gefertigt werden. Somit ist es ja gut möglich, dass mehrere Anbieter von Schlauchbooten den gleichen Hersteller haben.

Also, alles eine Soße oder wie verstehe ich das jetzt....;+

Mal sehen was die Anderen so schreiben...

Schütti


----------



## Nordlicht (18. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ Hunter
Das warst doch du der mich da in der Fahrrinne "angeschrien" hat oder ??


----------



## Buschi1896 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

guten abend wollte am sonnatg mit einem bekannten nach heiligenhafen mit unserem schlauchboot (3.5m 9.9ps ) zur ostsee hoch...eigentlich heiligenhafen angesagt,aber fehmarn ist auch okay....aber wohin sollte man fahren,und wenn ich denn am wasser bin wohin dann????fahren das erste mal selber raus,haben aber gps,und echolot.....wäre super dankbar über alle infos dir ich bekomme.....

Gruß Buschi1896


----------



## Schütti (19. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Am besten Suchfunktion benutzen und einfach mal "Fehmarn" eingeben....:m...da hast du alle Info´s und zwei Tage was zu lesen....#t#6


@Nordlicht

Hat sich da unser Forellenhunter vielleicht nicht benehmen können....häääää |supergri. Obwohl er Gast ist auf der Insel brüllt er einen Einheimischen an.....ich würde sagen...Todesstrafe...|muahah:

Oder was hat er wieder verbrochen.....???


----------



## Nordlicht (19. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schütti schrieb:


> @Nordlicht
> Hat sich da unser Forellenhunter vielleicht nicht benehmen können....häääää |supergri. Obwohl er Gast ist auf der Insel brüllt er einen Einheimischen an.....ich würde sagen...Todesstrafe...|muahah:
> Oder was hat er wieder verbrochen.....???



@ Schütti
Ich steh über den Dingen, mit Schlauchbootfahrern red ich eh nicht....in Deckung geh und schnelllll wech :m


----------



## Schütti (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Das mit den Schlauchbootfahrern hab´ ich jetzt mal nicht gelesen....|gr:....und mit dem schnell wech geht ja jetzt bei dir.....:g

Mit Zwergi wäre das wohl ein bisschen schlechter gewesen...#t:q


----------



## Nordlicht (20. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schütti schrieb:


> Das mit den Schlauchbootfahrern hab´ ich jetzt mal nicht gelesen....|gr:....und mit dem schnell wech geht ja jetzt bei dir.....:g
> Mit Zwergi wäre das wohl ein bisschen schlechter gewesen...#t:q



Moin Schütti 
Irgendwer hat letztens in der Fahrrinne laut "Andy" geschrien.
Da das von einem grauen Schlauchboot mit Bügel am Heck paasierte bleiben da nicht sooo viele Möglichkeiten wer es gewesen sein könnte 

Waren gestern mit 2 Booten (Karsten und ich) vor Flügge....er 18 Butt ich 5 |bigeyes


----------



## Schütti (25. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Mit den Butt´s habe ich in "Was wird z. Zt. gefangen....oder so)" gelesen....da hat Dr. Hase dich aber ganz schön abgezogen.....#t:q

Aber wieso fahrt ihr mit zwei Booten......|kopfkrat...denkt mal an die Umwelt und bildet gefälligst eine Fahrgemeinschaft#6....


----------



## Andy.F (25. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Leute habe bald ein Schlauchi und wollte fragen wie Ihr das mit der Kennzeichnung macht , da ich das Boot öfters ab und aufbauen muß.
Gibts da bestimmte Klebefolien oder sonst eine Möglichkeit.
Die im Bootsladen meinten gibt dafür extra Buchstaben a 3-4 Euro dauert aber bis 3 Tage bis diese da sind.


----------



## olafson (25. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hallo Andy, 
hier hast du ein link habe ich bei meinem alten schlauchi drauf. und keine probleme gehabt. für schlauchboot haben die extra flexible folie (angeblich).
hab mein boot auch ständig zusammen und auseinander gebaut.


----------



## Schütti (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@Andy.F

Hast du dir jetzt so ein "Zeepter-Schlauchi" gekauft....würde mich brennend interessieren....|rolleyes

Leider kam ja von den anderen Boardies keine Info´s zu dem Hersteller....


@Forellenhunter

Lebst du noch....;+#c

Es ist so ruhig um dich geworden hier....melde dich mal...|bla:


----------



## Andy.F (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Schütti ja habe mir ein 300 cm Zeepter geholt mit Airboden wird von vielen gelobt und man bleibt weit unter 1000 € nicht wie die anderen.
Als Motor einen 3,5 PS Tohatsu bei mir ist nicht viel Stömung an den Flüssen.

Weiß jemand wo man Saugheber bekommt für den Echolotgeber am Boot fest zu machen?


----------



## Fabi_ (26. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hi
würde ein aufblasbares schlauchboot ausreichen um auf nem see afu zander, hecht und co. ausreichen??? und scheucht das platschen der paddlen die fische nicht weg???
mfg fabi_


----------



## Andy.F (27. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Nabend habe heute mein Zeepter 300 cm bekommen.
Wollte das Teil direkt mal aufblasen um zu testen wie die Verarbeitung usw ist.
Den Luftboden kann man ja separat reinlegen und muß sagen super gefühl und Bretthart also nix mit einsinken usw.
Ansonst ist alles sehr gut verarbeitet.Am Wochenende wird getestet.


----------



## Andy.F (29. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ok hier die Bilder. Habe noch einen Motortransportwagen gemacht da kann man auch schön das Öl usw wechseln.
Beim Schlauchi das selbe muß dann nicht alles tragen
Beim Luftboden da stehe ich mit beiden Füßen drauf und sinke NICHT ein.
Habe mir aber noch ein Monometer dazu gekauft den Luftboden kann man auf 0,6 Bar aufblasen auf den Bildern sind ca. 0,45.
PS:Für die Kennzeichnung habe ich im Baumarkt eine weiße Basteltafel geholt (4 €)
zwei Teile draus und mit Edding das Kennzeichen drauf gemacht.
Es besteht nur die Vorgabe 10 cm Zaheln und Buchstaben zu machen so bleibt mein Boot sauber


----------



## Andy.F (29. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

weitere


----------



## olafson (29. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hübsch, hübsch #6
nur denke ich, daß die aufkleber nach zwei mal auf und abbauen ab sind. weil vollflächig. die einzelnen buchstaben halten um einiges besser. 
Was sprach denn gegen mein link|kopfkrat.
Wünsche dir dann nat. immer ne handbreit wasser unterm kiel#h


----------



## Andy.F (29. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Danke 
Ne das ist ein komplettes Stück aus einem Bastelstück (Kunstoff) im Baumarkt und mit Edding draufgeschrieben das wird nur ans Boot gehängt.


----------



## olafson (29. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Gehängt ist gut:q:q:q


----------



## angelsüchto (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hallo leute
meine eltern haben jetzt einen wohnwagen an einem stausee,andem ich gerne vom schlauchboot angeln würde.
meine vorstellung wäre so 2.50 bis 4 meter lang und sollte 2(mit ausrüstung)-4(ohne ausrüstung) leute tragen können.Wie würde es mit einem zodiac aussehen? könnt ihr mir bitte ein paar tipps geben?links mit guten angeboten wären auch nicht schlecht#h
mit freundlichen grüssen angelsüchto|wavey:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Zodiac ist immer ne gute Wahl.
2 Personen mit Geraffel, da brauchst du minimun 3,40m. Habe selbst lange mit einem Schlauchi gefischt. 
Ist vielleicht langweilig, aber bei eBay schmeissen sie dich tot mit Schlauchbootangeboten. Kommt darauf an, was du bezahlen willst. Schau einfach mal nach.

Karsten


----------



## angelsüchto (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

moinmoin,bei 3,2,1 war ich eben schon und hab etwas bedenken wegen der dichtigkeit etc#t


----------



## angelsüchto (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

will evtl jemand privat verkaufen?
würde mich über eine positive antwort sehr freuen#h


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Vielleicht findest du Jemanden in deiner Nähe, der bei 321 verkauft, dann kannst du es ansehen. Habe meins auch bei 321 verkauft und das war top IO.
Nicht jeder verkauft Schrott. 
Gibt ja auch Neuboote mit Garantie bei 321.

Karsten


----------



## angelsüchto (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

aber es gibt  im groben 2 kategorien um 150 euro und dann nochma um 1000;+ dazwischen wär sehr schön...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (30. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Kauf dir blos kein Badeboot.
Gute Schlauchboote sind nicht billigf. In diesem Jahr habe ich mein 3,40 Zodiac bei 321 mit 4PS Yamaha, Sliptrailer und Gerödel für 950 ,- verkauft.


----------



## angelsüchto (31. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

ein baadeboot hab ich schon,aber eben nur zum baden zum angeln gänzlich unggeignet.
werd heute mal ins boot-center bielefeld fahren


----------



## newnoise (31. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Huhu,

was haltet ihr denn von diesem guten stück?

http://www.king-of-sports.de/Schlau...ner_4_grau_328_x_145_x_48_cm--p-INT00341.html

ein bekannter von mir hat dieses mit einem Elektromotor ausgestattet um damit ein bisschen auf seinem einheimisch Fluss bzw Breitling zu Angeln.

Bin am überlegen es mir auch zu holen da es für die grüße echt günstig ist (denke ich?). Hat auch 2 Rutenhalter. Und wir haben in dem Boot mit 4 Erwachsenen Leuten gesessen von denen 3 geangelt haben. War zwar eng. aber es ging.

Denkt ihr ein solches Boot reicht um auf nicht allzu großen Seen und Flüssen (Oste, also mit Ebbe und Flut) ein bisschen Spaß beim Angeln zu haben? Oder habt ihr noch andere vorschläge die in etwa die größe haben (sollten schon 3 Leute platz haben)? ruhig bis 350 euro...

Und meint ihr ich sollte mir einen 5 PS Motor holen oder reicht ein Elektromotor? Würd lieber Elektro nehmen da dies auch schön leise sind.

Würde mich über ein paar antworten freuen 

Danke


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (31. August 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Also ich weiß nicht|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Das ist doch nun wirklich kein Boot, um mit 3 Personen dort zu kauern um Fische zu fangen. 
Kenne sowas nur vom Strand, wenn Kinder damit spielen. 
Mag sein, dass es für kleine Trips geeignet ist, doch man muss auch mal an Sicherheit denken.

Fester Boden, 3 Kammern mit Sicherheitsventil usw find ich persönlich besser. 
Schau mal, gibts in allen Größen und auch gute Preise für Gebraucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/BOOT-PADDELBOOT-...oote?hash=item33553a883e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.de/ZODIAC-Schlauchb...oote?hash=item33552c7132&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

LG, Karsten


----------



## Albino (1. September 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin

Also ich kann dir die Schlauchboote von dieser Seite empfehlen!

http://prowake.de/index.php/cat/c38....html/XTCsid/ae3f8db7420c334d31e03b87ad2fa0d3 

Hab seit diesem Jahr selbst eins davon.Muss sagen die Boote sind für den Preiss absolut ok und gut verarbeitet.Auf Oste und Elbe kannst damit locker fahren.Kann dir aber nur dazu raten ein Motor hinters Boot zu hängen,auf der Oste paddeln bei auf oder ablaufend wasser kannst vergessen.Die Strömug is zu heftig.

Mfg Albino|wavey:


----------



## newnoise (1. September 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

nen motor wollt ich eh haben. frage is nur ob ein elektromotor ausreicht oder ob ich lieber einen 2 bzw 4 takter mit 5ps nehmen soll.

elektro wäre mir halt lieber wegen dem nich vorhandenem lärm

lg
newnoise


----------



## Heidechopper (3. September 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Nich' kleckern! - klotzen!!

Ein E-Motor hat nicht nur relativ wenig Leistung; er bringt die auch nur über einen arg begrenzten Zeitraum.
Für das rumschippern auf einem See bei wenig Wind ist das wohl OK; aber auf einem Fluß, womöglich noch mit Gezeitenstrom? Das grenzt meiner Meinung nach ein wenig an Lebensmüdigkeit.
Ein 5 PS-Motor wird Dir auf jeden Fall mehr Sicherheit und zudem auch mehr Angelzeit bringen, bist Du doch deutlich schneller am Angelplatz!

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Schütti (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Jetzt mach ich mir aber langsam ein bisschen Sorgen um unseren Forellenhunter....#t#c...ich glaub ich muss die Tage mal anrufen....lange nichts von ihm gehört....ihr vielleicht...#d;+

Wooooo biiiissssst duuuuu......


----------



## Forellenhunter (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi Marco,
Danke der Nachfrage, mir gehts soweit gut. Hab derzeit verdammt viel zu tun. Wir ziehen im Geschäft um und müssen bis Ende nächster Woche noch ein paar Tausend Paletten bewegen. Kam ziemlich kurzfristig. Und fast direkt im Anschluss machen wir die Inventur. Könnte derzeit 24 Stunden am Tag arbeiten, nix mit angeln und hier beißen die Zander...:c
Grüße


PS: Bin stolz auf mich, trotz allem bis jetzt keine Kippe angefasst.|supergri


----------



## Eismann (21. November 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo liebe Kollegen!

Da ich mich mit dem Gedanken trage, mir nächstes Jahr ein Schlauchboot zuzulegen, wollte ich schon mal die Einsatzmöglichkeiten ausloten. Da ich in Hamburg lebe, wäre die Elbe als Hausgewässer natürlich interessant. 
Nun zu meiner Frage: 

Reichen 5 PS, um sich sicher auf diesem Tidengewässer zu bewegen? 

Immerhin haben wir hier eine nicht unerhebliche Strömung. Falls Nein, wieviel PS wären angebracht? Einen Bootsführerschein besitze ich (noch) nicht. Der Motor soll leicht zu transportieren sein, /auch aus diesem Grund favorisiere ich eine eher niedrige Motorisierung. Es geht mir auch nicht um ein schnelles Vorankommen, es sollte nur stark genug sein, um sicher von A nach B zu kommen.

Danke und Gruß,

Eismann


----------



## Udo561 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi,
dann möchte ich hier mein Schlauchboot auch mal vorstellen
ist ein Grand 370 mit Mercury 30 PS
Mein Angelrevier ist die Maas in NL und deren Seen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Eismann schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Kollegen!
> 
> Da ich mich mit dem Gedanken trage, mir nächstes Jahr ein Schlauchboot zuzulegen, wollte ich schon mal die Einsatzmöglichkeiten ausloten. Da ich in Hamburg lebe, wäre die Elbe als Hausgewässer natürlich interessant.
> Nun zu meiner Frage:
> ...




Hallo Eismann, ich fahre auch schon seit Jahrzehnten im Hafen herum. 5 PS im Hafen ist nicht wirklich sicher, zumal die Elbe mit etwa 3 kn, also etwa 6 km/h fließt. 
Ich hatte einen 10 PS Motor hinten dran. Den kann man noch gut tragen und der bringt ein Schlauchboot von knapp 4 m leicht zu Gleiten, auch mit 2 Personen.
Bis du den Schein hast, bieten die vielen Seitenarme der Elbe aber ein klasse Bootsrevier. Die Dove Elbe bis Bergedorf - ein Traum (tidefrei). Die Bille mit den Hammerbrookkanälen (und der einzigen Anlegestelle bei einem Mc. Donald's Restaurant) ist dann auch bis zur A 1 Boberg tidefrei und wunderschön. 
Ab Zollenspieker kann man auch wunderbar nach Lüneburg und zurück fahren (Schleusen!).
Auch Wilhelmsburg soll sehr schön tiedefrei zu befahren sein. Da war ich allerdings noch nicht.
Kauf dir kein zu kleines Boot, sonst wirst du es bald bereuen. Nichts geht über Platz im Boot! Und: Länge läuft!

Ich fahre z.Z. ein 4,30 m Boot mit 30 PS AB. Hier ein Bild aus diesem Jahr von der Süderelbe bei Stauwasser:







Gruß Dieter


----------



## Eismann (21. November 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Dieter1944!

Das habe ich mir gedacht. Meinst Du denn, dass der tidenfreie Bereich, z.B. strumaufwärts von Geesthacht mit einer 5PS Motorisierung zu befahren ist? Wie sieht es mit den Kanälen im Hamburger Hafenbereich aus? Ist dort das Führen und das Angeln vom Schlauchboot aus erlaubt? Ich hatte vor, mir ein 3,30m langes Schlauchi zu holen. das dürfte doch reichen, oder?

Gruß,

Eismann


----------



## Dieter1944 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Eismann schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter1944!
> 
> Das habe ich mir gedacht. Meinst Du denn, dass der tidenfreie Bereich, z.B. strumaufwärts von Geesthacht mit einer 5PS Motorisierung zu befahren ist? Wie sieht es mit den Kanälen im Hamburger Hafenbereich aus? Ist dort das Führen und das Angeln vom Schlauchboot aus erlaubt? Ich hatte vor, mir ein 3,30m langes Schlauchi zu holen. das dürfte doch reichen, oder?
> 
> ...



Hallo Eismann, ja das geht natürlich, aber die Elbe fließt dir entgegen, wenn du mit "sturmaufwärts" stromaufwärts meinst, Die Elbe fließt auch etwa 6 km/h. Was meinst du mit "Führen" in den Kanälen im Hamburger Hafenbereich? Angeln ist mit Jahresfischereischein erlaubt. Mein Tipp, nimm ein 3,60 oder 3,80 Boot mit Druckluftboden. Im Boot brauchst du nicht nur Platz für den Tank des Motors, sondern auch für Ankerleine, Anker und allerlei Bootsgerödel. Eine Rettungsweste braucht auch jede Person an Bord.
Und noch ein Tipp, du scheinst nicht viel Ahnung "auf dem Wasser" zu haben. Schau dir die Vorschriften zum Befahren der Wasserflächen in Hamburg an (Internet). Also Rechtsfahrgebot, Geschwindigkeitsvorschriften und Vorfahrtregeln.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Eismann (22. November 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@Dieter1944: Vielen Dank für Deine Infos. In der Tat bin ich gerade dabei, mich etwas in die Materie einzuarbeiten. Da ich einen Bootskauf nicht vor nächstem Jahr anstrebe, habe ich auch noch etwas Zeit, mir alles genau zu überlegen. Vielleicht mache ich bis dahin auch noch den Bootsführerschein.

Viele Grüße,

Eismann


----------



## Achmin (26. November 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Eismann,
wenn Du Führerschein hast, kannst Du eben notgedrungen das verstehen, was Dir an Schifffahrtsverkehrszeichen so begegnet.
Ich fühlte mich nach dem Erwerb des Führerscheins viel sicherer und das Bootfahren machte danach eigtl. erst Spaß.
Da, wo Du fahren willst, ist sicher auch ziehmlich viel Verkehr.
Ein Argument mehr für den Führerschein.
Grüsse


----------



## michi12 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo,
ich habe diese Jahr meinen SBF See gemacht und mir einige Boote geliehen und das Boote fahren hat mir soviel spaß gemacht das ich mir ein neues Schlauchboote bestellt habe. Liefertermin ende März 2010. Es ist etwas anderes 5 PS oder 20 PS zu fahren. Für die eigene Sicherheit Empfähle ich jedem den Führerschein zu machen, man lernt nicht nur Theorie sondern auch was über Sicherheit und Wetterkunde u.s.w.


----------



## Udo561 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi,
Glückwunsch zum Schein und Boot .
Ich finde Schlauchboote auch geil , mir persönlich gefallen die um einiges besser als Festrumpfboote , zumindest in der Klasse bis 4 Meter.
Gruß Udo


----------



## michi12 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Danke, Danke


----------



## geppert (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo,

möchte mir für mein Zodiac Cadet S 340 einen AB zulegen. Als leidenschaftlicher Angler sollte suche ich die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" oder zumindest was ähnliches. Also hier mal meine Anforderungen:

- zuverlässig bei Langsamfahrt zum Schleppen
- möglichst leicht um ihn als 1 Person bewegen und im Kofferraum transportieren zu können
- möglichst leise
- durchzugsstark um auch mal mit Family (Frau + Junior + evtl. noch ein Junior/Juniorin) Spaß zu haben --> Gleitfahrt sollte kein Problem sein
- Einsatzgebiet dt. Flüsse (Oder, Elbe, ...), 1x im Jahr Schweden, 2-3x im Jahr Ostsee, selten Kroatien o.ä. (Urlaub)
- muss zuverlässig sein und sollte möglichst wenig kosten

Habe mir folgende Gedanken gemacht:

- allein tragbar sind max 35-40kg --> in Frage kommen 2-Takter bis 15PS oder 4-Takter bis 10PS
- in anderen Beiträgen wurde erwähnt 2-Takter neigen beim Schleppen zum Verrußen der Kerzen. Stimmt das? Wenn ja, wäre ein 4-Takter 1. Wahl
- Lichtspule / E-Start sind chick, wiegen aber zusätzlich und eine Batterie sollte Echolot + Lichter bei Dunkelheit auch versorgen können. Geht das oder geht diese bei Beleuchtung in die Knie?
- um mit Family zu gleiten, sind 10PS das Minimum
- da ich kein Profi im beurteilen von Motorenzuständen bin, bin ich wohl mit einem möglichst neuen Motor auf der sichereren Seite

Sollte das mit 2-Takter und Schleppen stimmen, suche ich also einen möglichst leichten 10PS 4-Takter, der zudem nicht viel kostet, zuverlässig ist und wo es ausreichend Ersatzteile gibt. In Auge gefasst habe ich den Tohatsu 9.8 4-Takter. Neu ohne Lichtmaschine kann ich ihn für 1599 EUR bekommen, gebraucht (BJ '08) mit Lichtmaschine für 1300 EUR. Weiß jemand wie groß der Gewichtsunterschied ist?
Wozu würdet ihr raten und aus welchem Grund? 

Gruß und Danke im Voraus für alle Antworten!


----------



## olafson (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hi, 
eine lichtmaschine gibt es als solche nicht. es ist eine oder zwei spulen mehr und ein regler. gewichtsunterschied - 200 gramm. das problem wird sein, das du ewentuell nicht ins gleiten kommst mit der vollen besatzung ( mit nem 4-takter wohlgemerkt).vielleicht wär für dich 10 kilo und 5PS mehr ein kompromiss. 
es soll von honda leichte 4takt motoren geben, da bin ich aber überfragt.
für dich allein, oder zu zweit sehe ich da keine probleme|wavey:


----------



## Dieter1944 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ein 10 PS 4-Takt Motor ist für deinen Bedarf wohl gut! Den ziehst du leicht mit der Hand an, dann wiegt der Anlasser schon mal nicht mit.
Für deinen Fischfinder rate ich dir so was. Gibt's in jedem Baumarkt:





.

Das Ding kann man überall auch verkantet hinlegen. Weil ein Trockenakku drin ist, kann nichts auslaufen. Benutze ich schon seit Jahren. Ansonsten hast du ja schon klare Vorstellungen. Kauf dir kein zu kleines Boot. Selbst mein 4,30 m Boot ist für das Angelgerödel eigentlich schon zu klein.
Rat: Hinten innen ans Heckbrett Plastikangelrutenhalter (leicht).
Dann bist du die schon mal los aus dem Boot.







Rückfahrt von Puttgarden/Fehmarn zum Campimgplatz





Ansonsten, wenn du mal 7 Minuten Zeit hast:
http://www.clipfish.de/video/3040855/angeln-in-norwegen/
Angeln mit dem Schlauchboot in Norwegen.

Hast du ein Boot oder Fragen dazu, komm ins
http://www.schlauchboot-forum.com

Gruß Dieter


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Dieter, zu welchem Campingplatz genau fährst Du? Und schönes Wasser haste da.

Ich hatte ja auch mal ein Schlauchboot. Ein Wiking Seetörn GTS in 4,1m. Aber der Platz dürfte ruhig mehr sein. Mein Nachbar allerdings hat ein 3,8m suzamar mit 6 PS Suzuki. Er geht damit mit 3 Man zum Vertikalen. Während ich im Winter wegen Eis nicht slippen konnte, ist er einfach an den offenen See gefahren und hat Zander gefangen. Und manchmal spukt das Schlauchboot wieder im Kopf rum.

Im Schlauchboot-forum bin ich nicht mehr so oft, aber du kennst bestimmt den Seetörndriver#6:vik:.


----------



## Udo561 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



geppert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möchte mir für mein Zodiac Cadet S 340 einen AB zulegen.



Hi,
wenn du nur über Pinne fährst hättest du bei einem 340 Boot genug Platz , sogar mehr als in meinem 370 Grand das mit Steuerstand und Sitzbank ausgestattet ist.

Wir haben zu zweit mit unserem Zodiac Zoom 340 Mercury 5 PS noch Gleitfahrt erreicht.
War aber so gerade die Grenze , wenn die Familie mitfahren soll müssen es schon min. 10 PS sein.
Na ja , ich schleppe mit meinem 2 Takter auch , ab und zu  auch mal über eine Stunde , verrust ist bei mir bisher nie etwas.
Ich persönlich würde immer zum 2 Takter greifen , einfach aus dem Grund weil man vieles selber machen kann , 4 Takter sind da schon wartungsintensiver.
Zur Stromversorgung hat Dieter dir ja was geschrieben , sollte die besste und günstigste Lösung für dich sein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## geppert (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Danke für die Antworten!

Werde mein Schlauchboot über Pinne fahren und die 3,40m des Zodiacs müssten auch erst einmal reichen. Könnten vielleicht noch andere von Ihren Erfahrungen mit 2-Taktern und Schleppen berichten? Ursprünglich wollte ich auch einen 2-Takter, aber nach berichten, das 4-Takter zum Schleppen viel besser sein sollen, habe ich als Angler dann einen solchen ins Auge gefasst. Mehr als die 35kg +/- ein wenig kann ich allein nich stemmen, d.h. ein 15PS 4-Takter kommt nicht in Frage.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Dieter1944 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Dieter, zu welchem Campingplatz genau fährst Du? Und schönes Wasser haste da.
> 
> Ich hatte ja auch mal ein Schlauchboot. Ein Wiking Seetörn GTS in 4,1m. Aber der Platz dürfte ruhig mehr sein. Mein Nachbar allerdings hat ein 3,8m suzamar mit 6 PS Suzuki. Er geht damit mit 3 Man zum Vertikalen. Während ich im Winter wegen Eis nicht slippen konnte, ist er einfach an den offenen See gefahren und hat Zander gefangen. Und manchmal spukt das Schlauchboot wieder im Kopf rum.
> 
> Im Schlauchboot-forum bin ich nicht mehr so oft, aber du kennst bestimmt den Seetörndriver#6:vik:.



Ah, der Jochen aus Nordhorn, der ohne Wiking#6. Wir sind eigentlich nur auf dem "Wulfener Hals".  40 Minuten fahren wir rum nach Puttgarden bei gutem Wetter. Ich habe auch dem Kollegen, der sich für eine neue Slippe bei Puttgarden einsetzt eine Spende zukommen lassen. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Waldemar (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



geppert schrieb:


> Mehr als die 35kg +/- ein wenig kann ich allein nich stemmen, d.h. ein 15PS 4-Takter kommt nicht in Frage.


 
die 10ps'er sind oft nur gedrosselte 15ps'er.
also bau-u. auch gewichtsgleich. 
bei meinem 9,9 yamaha 2takt ca. 30 kg ist das so.
beim mercury 4takt ist das auch so.
bei den anderen typen weiß ich es nicht genau.
manche machen die auf und haben 15ps.
mir reichen aber die 9,9ps für mein 3,80m schlauchi.
da komm ich mit 2 leuts schnell ins gleiten und kann locker über 20kmh fahren.
ist mein erstes schlauchboot.
was bin ich froh dass ich mir kein kleineres gekauft hab.
wenn ich mal schleppen will, hab ich noch einen 4ps'er.
hänge ich den drann u.kann etwas mehr gas geben.
da qualmt dann nix.


----------



## holly08 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ein Hallo in die Runde,
ich bin seit Mitte des Jahres auch vom Schlauchbootfieber gepackt. Habe bei 3 2 1 eins ersteigert und dann im September nach Nienburg an der Saale in Urlaub. War total geil, bis sie mir das Boot geklaut haben. Im Sportboothafen am Steg die Seile durchgeschnitten und tschüss. BITTE HALTET IN AUKTIONEN UND AUF DEM WASSER DIE AUGEN AUF
Sollte jemand etwas hören oder sehen, bitte per PN melden. Habe jetzt ein neues, aber die Drecksau soll bestraft werden!

Danke für Eure mithilfe, werde zum Frühjahr hin dann öfters hier posten, und vielleicht trifft man sich mal auf dem Wasser ( Elbe, Ostsee, Schleswig Holstein
,Hier ein Foto meines geliebten Bootes


----------



## geppert (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Mein Beleid holly08. Falls so ein Boot mal auf der Oder zu sehen ist, gebe ich bescheid.

Gruß aus FFO


----------



## kotraeppchen (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich habe mir auch Anfang dieses Jahres ein Schlauchboot mit ALU Boden zugelegt und fleißig umgebaut. 2 verstellbare Sitze drauf. Downrigger dran, Rutenhalter seitlich. Geräteträger mit 4 Rutenhaltern. Lowrance Farbecholot drauf.

Um die Vor- und Nachteile mal zusammenzufassen:

Vorteile:
- mit festen Boden ist nahezu alles montierbar. Es gibt nichts, wo man keine Lösung finden kann wie bei Festrumpfboden.
- das Boden liegt stabil im Wasser wie kein anderes Boot in der Größenklasse (3,80m). Durch die Luftschläuche ist es nahezu unsinkbar und man kann bequem ohne gewichtsausgleich sich auf die Seite stellen, da passiert nichts.
- Gepäck für einen 3 Tage Karpfenansitz plus 1 Tag Vertikalangeln mit Elektro- und Bezinmotor passt mit einer Dachbox problemlos in einem Kombi.
- Transport ist sozusagen ohne Anhänger und mit Angelzeug möglich
- man kann es alleine ins Wasser tragen bzw mit Sliprädern ins Wasser schieben
- mit 5 PS kommt man in Gleitfahrt und hat richtig Vortrieb

Nachteile:
- Transport im Auto und jedesmal Auf- und Abbau ist eine absolute Qäulerei und niemanden zu empfehlen, es dauert fast 1 Stunde so ein Boot aufzubauen und dann wieder abzubauen
- extrem schwer und als zierliche Preson nicht tragbar (ich als 100kilo Mann, 1,85m groß, Schmelzer habe extreme zu buckeln jedesmal)
- das Aus- und Einsteigen ist bei steinigem Rand schwierig, da man nicht wie bei anderen Booten einfach auf Land fahren kann wie man es beispielsweise bei einem Alu Boot machen kann

Ich bin jetzt auf Trailer und Slipräder umgestiegen, kann es also auch ohne Trailereinfahrt ins Wasser bekommen und das alleine. Ich würde aber persönlich nicht wieder zum Schlauchboot greifen (ist rein finanzieller Sache, da ich das Boot neu beim ebay Händler für 620 Euro bekommen habe), da die Nachteile eines Schlauchbootes einfach überwiegen. Zumal an den meisten großen Seen eine Trailer Möglichkeit gegeben ist und man in Sachsen an den kleinen Seen eh nicht mit dem Boot drauf darf!


----------



## holly08 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



geppert schrieb:


> Mein Beleid holly08. Falls so ein Boot mal auf der Oder zu sehen ist, gebe ich bescheid.
> 
> Gruß aus FFO


Na dann erst mal danke für Dein Mitgefühl und wenn alle die Augen aufhalten, wer weiß? Man soll die Hoffnung nie aufgeben.
Und wenn ich ihn erwische, werd ich ihn kastrieren!!!:c


----------



## Waldemar (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

möönsch, nun ist die schlauchbootsaison im vollengange und nix rührt sich.
ich war in der herrentagswoche auf dem ostseecamp seeblick bei meschendorf.
erstaunlich wiviele schluchbootangler dort waren.
wetter war durchwachsen.
ich war 3x draußen zum angeln.
gefangen wurde#6#6#6.
und eins hab ich wieder dazugelernt.
ich leg mir 1 o. 2 aufblasbare slipprollen zu.
bei den vielen steinen am strand sind die dinger genial.
hat denn schon jemand erfahrungen damit?
würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## holly08 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hey Leute,
brauche mal dringend euren Rat.
Bin auf der Suche nach nem neuen Schlauchi auf folgende Seite gestossen.
http://www.schlauchboote-aussenborder.de/index.php/german/schlauchboote.html?price=1,1000
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit??
Was haltet Ihr von nem Luftboden???
Isrt das stabil??
Hoffe auf Euer feedback.
Holger


----------



## Udo561 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



holly08 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> brauche mal dringend euren Rat.
> Bin auf der Suche nach nem neuen Schlauchi auf folgende Seite gestossen.
> http://www.schlauchboote-aussenborder.de/index.php/german/schlauchboote.html?price=1,1000
> ...




Hi,
ich kenne die Dinger nicht und halte aber auch nichts vom Luftboden.
Bei einigen Booten ist der als V ausgelegt , da kannst dann noch nicht mal was vernünftig im Boot abstellen.
Dann musst du immer auf den korrekten Druck im Boden achten  , sonst wabblest du nur so übers Wasser.
Zumal was ist wenn dir das Boot aus welchem Grund auch immer kaputt geht ?
Ich würde ein Schlauchboot nicht im Net bestellen , sowas muss man sich anschauen.
Da gibt es so gravierende Qualitätsunterschiede , auf den Bildchen kann man das nicht erkennen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Heidechopper (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Grundsätzlich immer vor Ort genau besichtigen, und zwar aufgepumpt! Zum Boden: für die Angelei sollte das Teil einen festen Boden haben, also Alu oder Holz, was ich als Geschmackssache ansehe. Und nimm kein zu kleines Boot: man glaubt garnicht, wie schnell es mit allem Gerödel an Bord eng wird. 

gruß
Rolf


----------



## Dieter1944 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Holger, das Boot ist zwar billig, aber VIEL ZU KLEIN. Da kriegst nichts rein, außer dich selbst.
Luftboden ist grundsätzlich wg. des Gewichtes nicht schlecht, aber da du im Anglerboard bist, angelst du auch. Da kannst du nicht sicher drin stehen. Vergiss es.

Ich zeige dir das folgende Bild nur darum, damit zu mal sehen kannst, wie es zu zweit sogar in einem 4.30 m fast schon zu klein ist!




Dein Boot wäre *halb so lang*, deutlich schmaler und die und Schläuche kleiner.
Kauf bloß kein Boot, ohne es dir vorher angeschaut zu haben. Du ärgerst dich sonst kaputt, wenn du damit im Wasser bist.

Gruß Dieter

Rat: Fahr da mal hin, http://www.gruendl.de/, ist von Pinneberg ja nicht so weit, und mach dir mal n Bild von den Schlauchbootgrößen


----------



## holly08 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Danke für dieInfos.
Dann werde ich mir wohl mal Boote anschauen gehen.


----------



## Camouflage (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hey,..
hoffe ich bin hier richtig,..  :g
bin durch die HP des WSA nicht wirklich schlau geworden |kopfkrat
und hoffe das mir hier schnell geholfen wird,... #6
braucht man generell für ein schlauchboot (3,4m) eine kennzeichnung/registrierungsnummer um damit in NRW auf den kanälen fahren zu dürfen?
betrieben wird es lediglich mit einem elektromotor, später soll noch ein 4-5PS AB angeschafft werden,...
ist aber finanziell (bin student) erst nächsten monat zu stemmen,... :c
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## Stefan660 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo  Nils,

kurz und knapp : JA!!

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Camouflage (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hey,..
kurz und knapp:
DANKE,... 
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## Matze 28 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Huhu... Ich habe ein Zeepter 3,30m mit Aluboden und 5ps Suzuki 2Takter. 
Bin damit sehr zufrieden, fahre auch regelmässig auf die Ostsee um die Platten zu ärgern und auf die Schlei um den Barschen das leben schwer zu machen. 

Gruss Matze

Ps: Kleine Frage:  Wie macht ihr das beim schlauchboot mit dem Echolot? Oder Besser wo bringt ihr den geber an?  Dankeee


----------



## Udo561 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi,
ich habe meinen Geber direkt am Spiegel angeschraubt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Udo ... hält denn dein Montageband/Tape lange?


----------



## Seatrout64 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Matze 28 schrieb:


> Huhu... Ich habe ein Zeepter 3,30m mit Aluboden und 5ps Suzuki 2Takter.
> Bin damit sehr zufrieden, fahre auch regelmässig auf die Ostsee um die Platten zu ärgern und auf die Schlei um den Barschen das leben schwer zu machen.
> 
> Gruss Matze
> ...



Hallo,

ich benutze am 3,30m Schlauchboot mit 15 PS eine Saugnapfhalterung am Holzheckspiegel, hält in Verdrängerfahrt super, bei Gleitfahrt nehme ich ihn immer vorsichtshalber ab.


----------



## Dieter1944 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich habe es so gelöst:
Das hat den Vorteil, ich klemme den Geber einfach ab, wenn ich nicht angel. Beim schneller Fahren ziehe ich die Geberstange hoch. Dann kommt sie runter und es funzt.
















Gruß Dieter


----------



## Udo561 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Udo ... hält denn dein Montageband/Tape lange?



Hi,
bisher 2 jahre 
Gruß Udo


----------



## chrisdive (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

guten morgen schlauchboot liebhaber #h

ich hab jetzt seid gestern mittag 34 seiten geschafft, "zwischendurch ne nachtschicht gemacht" hab alles fleißig durch und muss zugeben, das ich mich schon brutal anstecken lassen habe!!!

ich bin seid einigen wochen am überlegen, mir ein boot zuzulegen...aber welches!?

aluboot, cruiser oder lieber doch nen schlauchi??

letztendlich und das aus überzeugung, möchte ich mir ein schlauchboot kaufen, welches ausschließlich als angelboot genutzt wird und auf dem es sich mit 2 personen bequem angeln lässt. es sollte einen festrumpf haben, mit nem trailer transportiert werden und nicht untermotorisiert sein!

ich hab hier schon vieles gesehen/gelesen und bin auch von der maasgefertigten trolling bank sehr angetahn, die finde ich echt klasse #6 ausserdem noch, die eigenbau nachrüstung für den spiegel...mit den aluplatten und rutenhaltern, mein respeckt!! vielleicht nicht unbedingt zum schleppen, wegen der sicht aber zum ansitzt auf butt, auf der mittelbank sitzend, die ruten im blickfeld und nebenbei den buttlöffel schwingen, ist estimmt ne feine sache!! 

bevor ich hier noch mehr ins schwärmen komme, nun meine frage: was muss ich ungefähr für ein 4 meter boot "mit gfk rumpf und trailer" und nem ca. 15-30 ps motor und allem was dazu gehört "gps, echo, rutenhalter, schleppanbauten usw." ausgeben???????

hab mir überlegt, ein neues boot und nen gebauchten motor...vielleicht ne schöne#6 lösung um meinem lieblings hobby, die nächsten jahre, nachzugehen!?

BITTE UM HILFE, VORSCHLÄGE, ANREGUNGEN etc.  

achso und nochwas, hauptsächlig möchte ich gerne in der ostsee fischen aber auch im hamburger hafen!!

freue mich über jedes posting!!


thx, und beste grüße aus wedel
chris


----------



## angel-daddy (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi Chris,
hier findest Du bestimmt auch einige gute Anregungen...

http://www.schlauchboot-forum.com/forum/index.php

Gruß Martin


----------



## chrisdive (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> hier findest Du bestimmt auch einige gute Anregungen...
> 
> http://www.schlauchboot-forum.com/forum/index.php
> ...


 

erstmal :q

thank you!!


----------



## futterballen (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Haken und Schlauchboot, beißt sich das nicht?
Ich als passionierter Uferangler würde gerne hier und da mal vom Boot aus angeln. Bis jetzt dachte ich immer das geht nur mit einem „richtigen“ Boot aus Holz, GFK, Alu o.ä. Ein Schlauchboot bieten für mich sehr viele Vorteile, die ich nicht noch mal aufzählen muß. Mir ist nur eins unklar, ist das nicht mit den Haken und der Außenhülle der Schlauchis ein Problem? Ist bei hochwertigen Schlauchis die Außenhülle so stabil das sie das ab kann oder muß ich am dicken Ende noch meine Haken vorher alle stumpf machen?|bigeyes :q
Gruß vom futterballen


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Futterballen:
Die "Hülle" ist bei vernünftigen Schlauchbooten gewebeverstärkt und recht stabil. Bislang hab ich noch keinen Haken darin versenkt - aber ich passe natürlich auch auf, dass das nicht passiert. Man muss auf dem Boot alles mit Bedacht und Ruhe machen, dann klappt das schon 

War gestern mit dem Schlauchi unterwegs... Fisch gabs nicht, aber Sonnenbrand :q


----------



## Dieter1944 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Futterballen, ich angle schon seit vielen vielen Jahren vom Schlauchboot aus. Du darfst natürlich nicht anreißen, wenn es mal haken sollte:q:q:q!!!
Der Haken dringt bei geweberverstärkten Booten, wie sie heute auch in der günstigeren Preisklasse angeboten werden, aus PVC, nicht ein!
hast du natürlich ein Badeboot aus dem Kaufhaus für 100 € würde ich meine Hand nicht dafür ins Feuer lagen. Das ist aber auch der Unterschied zwischen Badeboot und Schlauchboot.







Das *beispielsweise* ist mein Schlauchboot beim Angeln in Norwegen. Ein Lodestar Boot. Gebaut in Korea. Aus PVC. 
Es ist 11 Jahre alt. In Norge, DK und D-Ostsee dient es zum fahren und Angeln. In Kroatien zum Erreichen schöner Badebuchten. Dieses Boot wir allerdings getrailert, weil es mir zu umständlich ist, es jedes mal auf- und abzubauen.






Das ist mein vorheriges Boot. Ein Metzeler-Boot. Es wird nicht mehr gebaut. Das hatte eine noch festere Bootshaus. das Boot entstand in Nordnorwegen vor den Lofoten.

Und war man noch wissen sollte. Ein Schlauchboot "krängt" nicht. Also es schaukelt nicht. Es hebt und senkt sich lediglich mit den Wellen. Mein Sohn wird leicht seekrank. Auf dem Schlauchboot nicht.
Alle sitzen auf einer Seite in der Drift und gut.












Ich bin echt bekennender Schlauchbootfan

Gruß Dieter


----------



## futterballen (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Klar, ich habe auch nicht vor mein Leben einem klallrotem Gummiboot anzuvertrauen.#dIch stelle mir nur vor ein starker Hecht beschließt kurz vor meinem Kescher nicht kampflos seinem Element zu verlassen|motz: und schießt wild Kopfschlagend mit Drillingsstrotzendem Wobbler an das Boot.


----------



## Dieter1944 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Oh, den würde ich auch erst mal mit der Rute vom Boot weg sich auskämpfen lassen. Und auf einen großen Stachelrochen würde ich ganz verzichten|wavey:. 

Dieter


----------



## Udo561 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi,
egal ob Schlauchboot oder GFK Nussschale , die Fische drillt man erst mal aus , dann ist das überhaupt kein Problem meht.
Mein schlauchboot hat auch noch nie einen haken zu spüren bekommen und das obwohl ich über 100 Tage im Jahr vom Boot aus angele.
Gruß Udo


----------



## futterballen (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Udo561 schrieb:


>


*Ihr fangt ja tolle Fische, war gewiss anstrengend den ins Boot zu Wuchten#r*
*Sorry, den mußte ich jetzt machen*


----------



## Udo561 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi,
man achte auf die Angel die hinten am Heck rausschaut ;-)
Den Fisch hältere ich jetzt schon 12 Jahre erfolgreich , möchte auch nicht mehr in die Freiheit entlassen werden ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## petri28 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> man achte auf die Angel die hinten am Heck rausschaut ;-)
> Den Fisch hältere ich jetzt schon 12 Jahre erfolgreich , möchte auch nicht mehr in die Freiheit entlassen werden ;-)
> Gruß Udo


 Hi Udo,
dachte immer bei euch in NL ist C&R Pflicht, mit hältern ist da nicht:vik:
Gruß Michael


----------



## Udo561 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi Michael ,
ist ja ein deutscher Fisch , holländische lasse ich nach dem Fang immer in Freiheit zurück. ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## flasha (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Wo gibts denn solche Fische?! Scheinbar, mache ich was falsch |uhoh::q


----------



## petri28 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



flasha schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn solche Fische?! Scheinbar, mache ich was falsch |uhoh::q


anfüttern, - anfüttern und noch mal anfüttern:m:m:m


----------



## chrisdive (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



chrisdive schrieb:


> guten morgen schlauchboot liebhaber #h
> 
> ich hab jetzt seid gestern mittag 34 seiten geschafft, "zwischendurch ne nachtschicht gemacht" hab alles fleißig durch und muss zugeben, das ich mich schon brutal anstecken lassen habe!!!
> 
> ...


 
also so wirklich komme ich nicht weiter ;+

hab auf der arbeit mit einigen kollegen gesprochen und es kommen noch mehr fragen auf. 

-muss es wirklich ein gfk rumpf haben

-lieber nen neuen motor und dafür ein gebrauchtes schlauchi, anstatt anders herum

-30 ps seien definitiv zu viel!?

schön wären einpaar tips von euch, vielen dank schonmal im vorraus!!

gruß, chris


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



chrisdive schrieb:


> guten morgen schlauchboot liebhaber #h
> letztendlich und das aus überzeugung, möchte ich mir ein schlauchboot kaufen, welches ausschließlich als angelboot genutzt wird und auf dem es sich mit 2 personen bequem angeln lässt. es sollte einen festrumpf haben, mit nem trailer transportiert werden und nicht untermotorisiert sein!
> chris



Hi,
ist doch schon mal eine Aussage 
Dann sollte es um die 4 Meter aufwärts haben , obwohl mit meinem 370 kann man auch noch bequeem zu zweit angeln.
Kommt eben darauf an was man alles mitschleppen möchte.
Die 30 PS halte ich für nötig und keinenfalls für übermotorisiert , zumal du auf der Ostsse angeln möchtest.
Schlauchboote sind mir zum angeln um einiges lieber als eine GFK oder Aluschüssel , im Schlauchboot kann man sich auch zu zweit mal hinstellen ohne das alles wackelt oder der Rumpf sich auf eine Seite legt.
Kosten , ja gute Frage , neu inkl. Motor , Trailer , Echolot, usw. ohne Probleme ab 10 000 Euro ,da geht aber auch ohne Probleme einiges mehr.
Mein Boot,Motor inkl. Trailer habe ich gebraucht gekauft , hat die Hälfte gekostet und war zu dem Zeitpunkt knapp 1 Jahr alt.
Das Boot ist jetzt 7 Jahre alt und sieht , trotz dem ich damit im Schnitt 100 Tage/Jahr auf dem Wasser verbringe noch wie neu aus.
Aber ich habe ja auch ne nette Crew die das Boot in Schuß hält :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## beton0815 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Kennt jemand die Iboats?

Sehen ja mal stabil aus die Teile

http://www.carp-gps.com/news/detail.php?id=325


----------



## Carp_fisher (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi
glaube bei Carpheart.tv 14 wurde eins mal vorgestellt!!

Gruss CF


----------



## Matze 28 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ Udo danke für die Geber Hilfe... war leider länger nicht mehr on... 

Gruss matze


----------



## Stxkx1978 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

mahlzeit leute,
bin gerade etwas hin und hergerissen!möchte mir ein schlauchboot mit nem freund zusammen holen!sind am wackeln zwischn nem 4 oder 5 meter modell!zu welchem würdet ihr greifen wenn ihr die wahl hättet?ich denke man kann nie genug platz haben,und würde zu dem 5er greifen!
wollen das boot im rhein,und auf grossen seen einsetzen.fluss wollen wir nen 15-20ps motor nehmen,und für die seen nen elektromotor!boot soll nach dem angeln wieder zusammen gepackt werden.kein trailer!beide boote haben nen zerlegbaren aluboden.ziel ist es das boot im und auf dem auto zu verteilen!
habe mich hier durchgelesen und gesehn das die meisten um die 4 meter haben.würdet ihr beim nächsten ne nummer grösser gehen wenns nicht am geld hängt?
wir werden mindestens zu zweit sein,manchmal auch zu dritt oder zu viert rausfahren!
hab ich was vergessen????bestimmt;-)


LG
Daniel


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> man achte auf die Angel die hinten am Heck rausschaut ;-)
> Den Fisch hältere ich jetzt schon 12 Jahre erfolgreich , möchte auch nicht mehr in die Freiheit entlassen werden ;-)
> Gruß Udo



Zu Glück hast du den leckeren Fisch nicht gleich gekehlt....................:l#6


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Stuka1978 schrieb:


> mahlzeit leute,
> bin gerade etwas hin und hergerissen!möchte mir ein schlauchboot mit nem freund zusammen holen!sind am wackeln zwischn nem 4 oder 5 meter modell!zu welchem würdet ihr greifen wenn ihr die wahl hättet?ich denke man kann nie genug platz haben,und würde zu dem 5er greifen!
> wollen das boot im rhein,und auf grossen seen einsetzen.fluss wollen wir nen 15-20ps motor nehmen,und für die seen nen elektromotor!boot soll nach dem angeln wieder zusammen gepackt werden.kein trailer!beide boote haben nen zerlegbaren aluboden.ziel ist es das boot im und auf dem auto zu verteilen!
> habe mich hier durchgelesen und gesehn das die meisten um die 4 meter haben.würdet ihr beim nächsten ne nummer grösser gehen wenns nicht am geld hängt?
> ...


----------



## Stxkx1978 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

4m=85kg
5m=120kg
werden dann sowieso ein paar räder anbringen müssen!dann kann der motor,kanister und angelzeug direkt mit ins/ans wasser gebracht werden!sollte mit paar rädern am heckspiegel doch möglich sein!?oder seh ich da was falsch!? 

laut den aussagen hier kann man auf nem aufbasbaren stehen!
hatte aber einer geschrieben das er in dem aufblasbaren boden schon mehrmals haken eingetreten hatte!für mich kommt daher und wegen dem gewicht nur alu in frage!


----------



## captain-sparrow (11. August 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt habe ich alle 79 Seiten gelesen und vieles erfahren und leider doch nicht alles was mich interessiert.
Bisher habe ich immer Hartschalenboote gefahren. Mein letztes habe ich vor drei Jahren verkauft und nun will ich doch wieder  was zum Spaß haben.

Einsatzgebiet wird hauptsächlich der Rhein sein und hier wird nicht nur geangelt, sondern auch aller anderer Wassersport betrieben (Wasserski, Wakeboard usw.).
Also wird es ein Boot ab 5 m aufwärts bis zu 6,50 m werden. Die Motorisierung wird entsprechend hoch sein (ich rechne zwischen 90 und 150 PS). Zudem  wird es ein Schlauchi mit Festrumpf werden und Trailer.

Die Infos dienen nun meiner eigentlichen Frage.

Gelegentlich werde ich das Boot auch nach Fehmarn und Umgebung mitnehmen. Wahrscheinlich auch Norwegen, Schweden, Dänemark.

Wie weit kann man mit einem solchen Boot raus??

Geht davon aus, dass ich eine zweite Maschine als Hilfsmotor dabei haben werden, sowie sämtliche Ausrüstung bis hin zum Seefunk (mit Funkerzeugnis).

Da ich zwar nicht bei Windstärke 5 oder 6 rausfahren würde heisst das ja nicht, dass das Wetter nicht schlechter werden kann wenn man draußen ist und manchmal kommt das schneller als man es eingeschätzt hat. ist mir alles bekannt.

In dem Trööt hier geht es seltsamerweise nur um kleine Schlauchis (soll bitte nicht abwertend sein). Werden denn keine größeren gefahren oder zum Angeln genutzt??
Oder bin ich im falschen Trööt.

Da ich noch frei bin in der Auswahl, vielleicht auch die Frage welches Boot. 5m wird wohl schon fast zu klein sein bei der Einsatzbreite und letztendlich soll es an der Größe nicht scheitern.

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps im voraus.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Udo561 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi Alex,
ich glaube hier bist du mit deinen Fragen besser aufgehoben.
http://www.schlauchboot-online.at/index.php
Die meisten hier fahren Schlauchboote bis 4 Meter.
Gruß Udo


----------



## captain-sparrow (11. August 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Udo,

werde da mal vorbeischauen. Vielleicht hat aber der eine oder andere trotzdem eine Erfahrung hierzu. Letztendlich werden bestimmt noch mehr Fragen kommen, wenn es dann wirklich auf die Ostsee geht.

Vielen Dank für den Link.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Udo561 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi,
ich habe Kollegen die sind mit ihren Schlauchbooten von Belgien bis nach London gefahren , die Boote waren so um die 6 Meter .
Kenne auch einige Jungs die sind rund um Helgoland gefahren .
Es geht alles , kommt eben immer aufs Wetter an , aber mit einem Boot ab 6 Meter bist du schon auf der sicheren Seite.
Entsprechende Ausrüstung ist Voraussetzung.
Mit so einem RIB fährst du auch noch wenn die Joghurtbecher in den Hafen müssen .
Beim angeln auf dem Rhein solltest du dir nochmal Infos einholen , das ist nicht in allen Bundesländern erlaubt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## captain-sparrow (11. August 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Udo,

ja in NRW ist es nicht erlaubt. In Rheinland Pfalz aber schon. Da ich in Bonn nur wenige Kilometer von der Grenze wohne ist es kein Problem das Stück Flussaufwärts zu fahren und mit entsprechnder Karte für Rheinland Pflaz dort dann auf Welse zu gehen. Bei Unkel soll es ein paar gute Stellen geben.

Für eine Tour auf der Ostsee ist für mich volle Ausrüstung Pflicht. Ich bin zwar kein erfahrener Kapitän aber kenne die Ostsee seit meinem dritten Lebensjahr. Und nach rund dreißig Jahren Urlaub dort oben hat man viele Geschichten gehört, wenn auch nicht immer selbst erlebt. Aber wie launisch das Wetter sein kann, weiß ich.

Bin früher mit einem Skipper kleine Regattas gesegelt und kenne die See recht gut, zumindest die Ecke.
Aber als Skipper sieht das dann doch immer etwas anders aus.
Ich werde auch bestimmt nicht beim ersten mal weit raus fahren. Eher werde ich einen erfahren Skipper suchen und mit dem ein paar mal raus fahren und erst mal lernen. Vor allen Dingen muss es ja nicht immer weit raus sein.

Das Interesse ging nur dahin, was zur Not mit dem Boot geht. Früher sind auch die DDRler mit ganz anderen Dingen über den Teich gegangen. Aber das will ich nicht wirklich nachmachen.

Grundsätzlich ist so ein Schlauchi auch eher was fürs schöne Wetter, Sonst müsste man was mit Kajütte nehmen oder auf den Kutter gehen.
Dann aber wohl lieber Kutter als mit einem kleinem Kajüttboot bei schlechtem Wetter raus. Das dürfte recht ungemütlich sein, auch wenn es geht.

Letztendlich fahre ich zu 90% auf dem Rhein und nur bei entsprechenden Urlauben werde ich das Boot mitnehmen. Da meine Tendenz sowieso zu ca. 6m geht, scheint ja einem gelegentlichen Angelausflug nichts im Wege zu stehen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Dieter1944 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Axel *lach*, ich bin hier aktiv: www.Schlauchboot-forum.com. Da ist das Gros am und um den Rhein herum aktiv und wir hier oben nur eine Minderheit. Es herrscht ein angenehmer Umgangston, was ja nicht unbedingt in Foren üblich ist.
Hier bist du ja in einem Forum für Angler, dort für Schlauchboot- und insbesondere für RIB Fahrer.
Da kannst du alle deine Fragen los werden und dort finden auch laufend Treffen zu gemeinsamen Fahrten statt.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## captain-sparrow (11. August 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Dieter,

für den Rhein hab ich jede Menge Erfahrung. Fahre hier schon seit zwanzig Jahren Boot.
Mit dem neuen Schlauchboot soll es dann auch mal auf die Ostsee gehen. Hab ich mit den anderen Booten irgendwie nie geschafft.
Bin auf dem Mittelmeer gefahren aber nie auf der Ostsee. Warum, weiß ich auch nicht.

Ich brauche, wenn es soweit ist mehr Tipps zum fahren mit dem Rib auf der See, als auf dem Rhein.
Werde auch in deinem Forum nachschauen, was es an Infos gibt. Vielen Dank für den Link.
Da ich aber auch angeln und nicht nur Boot fahren will, denke ich überall, auch hier was neues finden zu können.
In Norwegen will ich zudem meine Tauchausrüstung mitschleppen und in den Fjorden tauchen gehen. Muss alles mit dem Boot gehen.

Erklär mir noch bitte "Axel*lach*". Check ich nicht.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Dieter1944 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Jo, hinter Axel hätte ein Kommata gehört, und war ausgesprochen freundlich gemeint!|wavey:

Dieter


----------



## captain-sparrow (12. August 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Dieter,
das hatte ich auch so interpretiert. 
Wusste nur nicht, ob es noch was anderes bedeuten sollte, auf irgendwas bezogen oder so.

Ich dachte ich steh auf der Leitung und krieg was nicht mit.

Nichts für ungut. Manchmal ist weniger denken mehr. Versuch ich meiner Frau auch immer klar zu machen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Dieter1944 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> das hatte ich auch so interpretiert.
> Wusste nur nicht, ob es noch was anderes bedeuten sollte, auf irgendwas bezogen oder so.
> 
> ...



#6#6#6

Dieter


----------



## donlotis (23. August 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo zusammen,

seit gut 5 Wochen bin ich auch unter die Schlauchbootfahrer geraten, Zeit sich hier in dem Thread mal zu melden. Habe schon viele Infos gefunden. Trotzdem werden nach und nach weitere Fragen auftauchen...

Mein Boot ist ein Bombard Typhoon 310S mit einem Yamaha F4BMHS (Viertakter)... Bild beim Trocknen...









Die ersten Fahrten verliefen sehr gut, alleine mit Angel- und Zeltgerödel komme ich prima in rasante Gleitfahrt, 12l externer Tank dazu und gut ist. Das Ganze wird in ein paar Tagen auch zu zweit getestet... #6

Meine anstehenden Projekte sind nun: Welche Slipräder? (für ca. 150 Euronen), eine Pinnenverlängerung und eine weiße Positionsleuchte, halt der Standard! 

Das dieses Boot fängig ist, hat es auf einer seiner ersten Fahrten bereits bewiesen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3021534#post3021534

Bis auf'm Wasser!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## sepppl (25. August 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo !
Nach langer Zeit gibt es endlich mal wieder berichtenswertes von mir...
Habe mir nämlich vor 2 Monaten exakt das selbe Schlauchboot gekauft, allerdings mit Honda BF5 Außenborder...und bin sehr zufrieden.
Habe das Boot bereits ausgiebig in Neustädter Bucht und in der Kieler Förde geststet. Fahre ich allein gleitet das Boot erstaunlich schnell über das Wasser, vorrausgesetzt man verteilt das gewicht vernünftig.. Zu zweit sieht es da schon schlechter aus. Ich glaube wir haben bei spiegelglatter See ca. 8km/std geamcht (geschätzt).
Trotzde, das Boot macht sehr viel Spass und gefangen haben wir trotzdem hervorragend..:vik:

Bin gespannt auf weitere Posts, denn ich würde mir ebenfalls gern Reifen montieren um das Boot auch alein ins wasser zu bekommen... Wäre dankbar für schöne Ideen die sich mit meinem Studentenbudget vereinbaren lassen 
kann mir zufällig jmd sagen ob ich das Boot auf dem Mittellandkanal fahren darf und wo ich es registrieren lassen kann???
Und wie bastel ich mir am besten Rutenhalter an den Spigel?

Fotos werden bei gelegentheit mal hochgeladen 
Schon mal danke, bin gespannt...
Petri,
Sepppl


----------



## Tolven (25. August 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hiho,
also ich habe mir einfach 50er KG Rohre (aber gute nicht die dünnwandigen die man mit der Hand zusammen drücken kann ) zurecht geschnitten mitm Heißluftfon und Schraubstock auf einer Seite schön platt gedrückt und ein Loch rein gebohrt . Dann einfach mit einer schön dicken Schraube und Flügelmutter am Heckspiegel in die vorhandenen Löcher der Slipräder . Ich weiss natürlich nicht ob bei dir schon Löcher im Spiegel sind .
Funzt super ist schnell zu entfernen und ich kann sie schön zum Schleppen nach aussen stellen .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Tolven (25. August 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Wo ich gerade am schreiben bin ist mir eingefallen 
das neben mir jetzt auch meine Tochter (8)  stoltze Besitzerin eines 2,60 Schlauchbootes ist und ich wollte mal Fragen ob vielleicht einer noch einen günstigen 1-2 Ps Benziner oder einen kleinen Elektro Aussenboarder rumliegen hat den er nicht mehr benötigt .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## futterballen (3. September 2010)

*Schlauchi Größe? Anmelden? Transport?*

Hallo Gemeinde,

habe jetzt schon sehr viel im Schlauchboot-Trööt gelesen. Habe aber noch ein paar Fragen an euch.

Muß man erst Boote ab 2,50m anmelden?
Ist das ne einmalige Sache (Kosten) oder wird da jährlich was fällig?
Reicht ein Boot bis 2,50m aus, wenn man immer nur alleine das Schlauchi nutzt und nur rudert, oder geht das gar nicht? Ich bin 1,89m groß und 99,5 Kilo schwer. Würde das Angelgerödel dann auch reduzieren auf ein Minimum.
Kann ich so ein kleines Boot (bis 2,50m) auf das Dach meines Skoda Oktavia Kombi´s packen. Es entstehen da auf Grund der großen Fläche bestimmt enorme Kräfte. Klar richtig fest über Kreuz verzurrt mit dicken Spannbändern ist ein muss. Macht ihr das auch? Geht das draufwuchten nur zu zweit oder kann man sich auch allein behelfen?
Gruß vom Futterballen


----------



## Schl@chter (3. September 2010)

*AW: Schlauchi Größe? Anmelden? Transport?*



futterballen schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> 
> habe jetzt schon sehr viel im Schlauchboot-Trööt gelesen. Habe aber noch ein paar Fragen an euch.
> ...


 Moin

habe mir vor kurzen ein 2,50 Schlauchi geholt anmelden must das Boot glaub ich ab 4Ps bin mir nich ganz sicher ist aber eine eimahlige Sache.Vom Platz her reicht es für 1 Person +Echolot und ein wenig Agngelkram locker ,auf Autodach solltes das Boot locker alleine bekommen wenn es mit Luftboden ist  ,wenn du es gut verzurrst hält es auch .


----------



## Heidechopper (4. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo, 
is nich' mit nicht anmelden! Sowie Du mit Motor fährst, muß angemeldet werden. Weiteres kannst Du auf den Seiten der WSD und da bei Sportschiffahrt finden.
Du bekommst dann dafür ein Kennzeichen und einen Ausweis, der Dich als Besitzer legitimiert.

Ansonsten: nicht zu minimal werden: je kleiner Dein Dampfer, desto eher stehen Probleme bei Wellengang ins Haus.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Stxkx1978 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Stuka1978 schrieb:


> mahlzeit leute,
> bin gerade etwas hin und hergerissen!möchte mir ein schlauchboot mit nem freund zusammen holen!sind am wackeln zwischn nem 4 oder 5 meter modell!zu welchem würdet ihr greifen wenn ihr die wahl hättet?ich denke man kann nie genug platz haben,und würde zu dem 5er greifen!
> wollen das boot im rhein,und auf grossen seen einsetzen.fluss wollen wir nen 15-20ps motor nehmen,und für die seen nen elektromotor!boot soll nach dem angeln wieder zusammen gepackt werden.kein trailer!beide boote haben nen zerlegbaren aluboden.ziel ist es das boot im und auf dem auto zu verteilen!
> habe mich hier durchgelesen und gesehn das die meisten um die 4 meter haben.würdet ihr beim nächsten ne nummer grösser gehen wenns nicht am geld hängt?
> ...


 


soo,
samstag ist es soweit:
dann hole ich mein 5m schlauchboot!
ist ein pro marine mit aluboden ca120kg!
wie lange dauert denn ca der auf- und abbau von so nem boot zu zweit?habe bei ner pumpe gesehen (bst12??) die bläst 450l/min durch!dann muss das ding doch ratzfatz (15min??) stehen,oder?:m


LG
Daniel


----------



## Traveangler (8. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ferkel



> die bläst 450l/min durch!dann muss das ding doch ratzfatz (15min??) stehen,oder?:m


----------



## Stxkx1978 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hehehehe,
da geht wohl eher die fantasie mit dir durch!


----------



## donlotis (8. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Stuka1978 schrieb:


> habe bei ner pumpe gesehen (bst12??) die bläst 450l/min durch!dann muss das ding doch ratzfatz (15min??) stehen,oder?:m




Wenn überhaupt, solltest Du nur eine Pumpe/Kompressor mit  Luftentfeuchter verwenden. Ansonsten bildet sich im Schlauchinneren  Feuchtigkeit, was mehrere Probleme bringen kann: Zum Einen bildet sich  auf die Dauer Schimmel im feuchten Schlauch (riecht auch nicht gut), und  bei Fahrten im Winter wird dieses 'Innenwasser' auch anfrieren. Das ist  nicht gut für das Material. Außerdem fördert die Feuchtigkeit von  innen, dass die Schläuche nach dem Zusammenlegen zusammenkleben. Das  kann auch so passieren, lässt sich dann aber mit dem Einblasen von  Talkum wieder lösen. Ist der Schlauch innen feucht funktioniert das  nicht...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Stxkx1978 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

ok,
das wusste ich nicht.was den winter angeht gehe ich da bei minus eh nicht auf see.die bravo bst-12 wurde ja hier für gut befunden.hatte mir diesbezüglich noch keine gedanken gemacht da keine erfahrungen auf dem gebiet!werden sicher noch mehr erfahrungen folgen!
donlotis was für ne pumpe empfiehlst du,die das von dir geschilderte problem umgeht?habe ja noch keine geholt!

LG
Daniel


----------



## donlotis (8. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Da mein Schlauchboot nur 3,10m lang ist, kann ich etwas für meine Gesundheit tun und benutze eine große Fußpumpe.
Das hört sich schlimmer an als es ist, ich bin in 15 min mit den 3 Kammern (42cm Durchmesser) plus Luftkiel fertig. Und das bei gemächlichem Pumptempo, Hetzpumpen bringt da gar nichts, im Gegenteil. |rolleyes

Und es gibt noch effektivere Fußpumpen als meine, die war mitgeliefert und pumpt immer noch super.

Außerdem ist noch wichtig: Ich kann so eine Fußpumpe mit ins Boot nehmen. Man muss nämlich immer mal nachpumpen, auch wenn das Boot absolut dicht ist. Das liegt an den Temperaturunterschieden und der Sonneneinstrahlung im Laufe des Tages, ganz besonders bei dunklen Booten.
Pumpe ich das Boot bei strahlendem Sonnenschein im Hochsommer auf und fahre dann bis in die Dunkelheit, wird sich der Druck spürbar reduzieren= 3-4 Tritte nachpumpen. Das merkt man sofort an den Fahreigenschaften, besonders bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten. :m

Andererseits muss man manchmal auch Luft ablassen. Boot in der Morgendämmerung aufgepumpt und später knallt die Sonne drauf= an den Ventilen ein wenig rumfurzen. Das ist beides immer schnell gemacht. 

Bei einem 5m Boot schaffst Du es, mit etwas Erfahrung, in höchstens 30 min und es ist stramm. Wahrscheinlich geht's schneller, wenn Du es drauf hast... 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Dieter1944 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Stuka1978 schrieb:


> ok,
> das wusste ich nicht.was den winter angeht gehe ich da bei minus eh nicht auf see.die bravo bst-12 wurde ja hier für gut befunden.hatte mir diesbezüglich noch keine gedanken gemacht da keine erfahrungen auf dem gebiet!werden sicher noch mehr erfahrungen folgen!
> donlotis was für ne pumpe empfiehlst du,die das von dir geschilderte problem umgeht?habe ja noch keine geholt!
> 
> ...



Daniel, lass dich nicht verrückt machen. Die Bravo bst 12 ist klasse. Ich nutze jetzt schon seit Jahrzehnten  elektrische Pumpen, und es gab noch keine Probleme.
Auch mit der Nachpumperei ist es ähnlich. Den Druckunterschied von morgens bis abends hält dein  Boot locker aus. 
Ich komme gerade aus Kroatien zurück. Hier in der Garage aufgepumpt. Gut 0,2 bar (0,2 bar ist bei meinem Boot Vorschrift) und 0,4 in den Kielschlauch. Das Boot auf dem Trailer hingefahren. Klar, in der Sonne wurde es strammer. Na und? Isr schließlich kein Plastik-Kaufhaus-Boot. Dort ins Wasser im Hafen. 14 Tage gefahren. Auf dem Trailer zurück und abgestellt.
Kein einziges Mal nachgepumt oder abgelassen.
Man kann alles auch übertreiben. Das Boot ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand!

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Stxkx1978 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@donlotis
also mit dem fuss pumpe ich das boot nicht auf!fitness habe ich genug!
habe gefragt wie du es löst das keine feuchtigkeit rein kommt?nur durch die fusspumpe schaffst du ja nicht!!
denke auch kaum das du beim aluboden was zwischen zwischen mittags und abends merkst!

@Dobro Vecer Dieter#h
danke für deine nachricht!denke auch dass das boot einiges abkönnen muss,denke nicht das durch feuchtigkeit im schlauch so tragisch ist!
sehe es auch wie du,gebrauchsgegenstand!
habe von der pumpe verschiedene modelle gesehen ,eine bis 0,3 und eine bis 0,8 bar!denke die letztere wäre die bessere wahl!?da steht die würde in 2 stufen auf 0,8 bar aufpumpen,kann man diese denn genau auf 0,3 oder 0,4 stellen?oder gibt es da ein zwischenstück zum messen oder doch nur nach gefühl?was bei einem laien wie mir vielleicht schief gehen kann!|supergri

Bok Daniel
(bin auch aus kroatien,kann verstehen das es dich da häufiger hinzieht|wavey


----------



## Dieter1944 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

(Öiöi Daniel, du bist aber nicht zufällig der Daniel aus der Nähe von Trogir der in HH Teamleiter bei Fa. H. ist?|rolleyes
Ist ja Quatsch, so klein kann die Welt nicht sein#d)

Wieder zum Thema: 
Ich kann meine Pumpe bis 0,8 bar einstellen. Zunächst bläst ein Gebläse bis zu einem gewissen Druck. Dann läuft ein Kompressor an und erledigt den Rest bis zur vorher eingestellten Druckmarke. Man muss das allerdings individuell versuchen, weil die Skala auf der Pumpe nicht ganz genau auch der Druck ist. Bei meiner Pumpe muss ich für den 0,2 Schlauchdruck etwa 0,25 bar einstellen. Dann schaltet die Pumpe automatisch ab.

Ich bin in dieser Hinsicht ja sogar noch ober faul. Ich habe mir extra noch eine sog. Energiestation zugelegt|bigeyes. Zum einen mit einem 12 V Anschluss für meinen Fishfinder. Zum zweiten als Energiestation für die Pumpe und zum letzten kann ich vom Trailer/Pkw die Luft prüfen und aufpumpen bzw ablassen. Na ja, ne Lampe ist auch noch dran|rolleyes.

Mit der Energie aus dem Ding pumpe ich in kürzester Zeit mein 4,30 m Boot mit 50 cm Schlauchdurchmesser auf.











Das Boot ist allerdings nicht meines und eigentlich Schrott, auch wenn anders aussieht.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Stxkx1978 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

manchmal ist die welt ein dorf,aer in diesem falle nicht!|supergri

ok,man kann die pumpe also einstellen!
die energiestation ist natürlich praktischer als ne batterie rumzuschleppen!wäre bei ausritten mit dem benziner wenn man elektromotor nicht dabei hat die bessere wahl!

das ist gut zu wissen das der schlauch schnell befüllt ist!habe keinen trailer(soll auch so bleiben)daher sollte es zügig gehen!

Danke für die Infos!!

LG
Daniel


----------



## olafson (8. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

eine ultra günstige pumpe für (12 Eur hab ich bezahlt) kaufen und dann mit einer handpumpe 10 mal nachpumpen.
ne handpumpe sollte man eh für alle fälle im boot haben.

@dieter ich kenne welche  denen grade in kroatien das schlauchi geplatzt war. und es war kein billiges


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



olafson schrieb:


> eine ultra günstige pumpe für (12 Eur hab ich bezahlt) kaufen und dann mit einer handpumpe 10 mal nachpumpen.
> ne handpumpe sollte man eh für alle fälle im boot haben.
> 
> @dieter ich kenne welche  denen grade in kroatien das schlauchi geplatzt war. und es war kein billiges



Das mag sein. Man sollte das Boot auch im Wasser lassen. Dann passiert nichts. Und wenn, dann wäre es auch an der Ostsee passiert.
Der Hafen in Okrug Gornji war auch dieses Jahr wieder reichlich mit Schlauchbooten belegt. Ich habe noch kein Boot platzen sehen und mir ist auch noch keines geplatzt. Und ich hatte schon einige.............................|rolleyes.
Warum nimmst du eine Handpumpe (mit Schlauch) mit?

Gruß Dieter


----------



## olafson (9. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

ne pumpe, weil du grade beim angeln schnell nen haken im schlauch hast.
und das platzen ist nicht ein platzen-wie ein luftballon, sondern eher ein aufgehen der nähte#h

p.s.: ich musste dieses jahr in frankreich bei ca. 40 Grad die luft ablassen, da es mir nicht geheuer war.


----------



## BastiOld (9. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo..
Würde gerne ´n Boot haben. Leider kosten diese auch ´n wenig.
Für n richtiges Boot bräuchte ne Anhängerkupplung, Trailer und so - kostet also alles extra.

Dann bin ich letztens auf dieses relativ günstige ´Schlauchboot´ gestoßen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/INTEX-BOOT-EXCUR...97?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item43a1954731

Würde damit dann auch gerne auf die Ostsee..natürlich nur in Ufernähe !!
Sollte dann auch noch mit kleinem Motor etc ausgestattet werden.

Was haltet ihr davon?? Ist das überhaupt möglich damit auf die Ostsee zu fahren??


----------



## Udo561 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi,
so ein Boot ist etwas fürs Planschbecken , aber nichts für die Ostsee oder einen Fluß.
Gruß udo


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Mit exakt dem Boot paddelt man innerhalb der Schwimmzone auf der See hin und her damit mal sich beim Abtreiben eben daran, an der Absperrung, festhalten kann..............................
Das ist nämlich kein Boot, sondern ein Spielzeug.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Stxkx1978 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

so,boot ist da,rutenhalter ist in der planung!:vik:
gibt es "regeln" für den winkel der rutenhalter zur wasseroberfläche?sollen die senkrecht sein oder eher etwas zur oberfläche hin?denke eher letzteres,aber wie weit soll ich gehen!?

LG
Daniel


----------



## Dieter1944 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Daniel. Gratuliere! Der/die Rutenhalter (ich meine nicht den Rutenhalter beim Angeln, sondern den beim Fahren) gehört/gehören ans Heckbrett. Ich habe die günstigsten bei Gründl in Bönningstedt genommen. Halten schon ein paar Jahre.











(Ich meine, die beiden Bilder als Beispiel schon einmal eingestellt zu haben, finde sie aber nicht;+. Bin vielleicht über die "Vorschau" nicht weg gekommen)


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Stxkx1978 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Danke Dieter!#h

die sind aber nicht immer komplett senkrecht!(meine auch die zum schleppen hinten raus)
häufig sieht man das die ungefähr 135 grad vom heckspiegel aus haben,andere stehen senkrecht wie deine Dieter!
wo ist der unterschied?
denke mal das bei denen von 135 grad die wobbler tiefer laufen da die rutenspitze näher zur wasseroberfläche ist!
muss die rute bei dem winkel gesichert sein um beim anbiss nicht raus zu gehen?frage da einige so ne klemmvorrichtung haben!

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Dieter1944 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich meine den/die Rutenhalter während der Fahrt, um die Angeln aus dem Boot zu kriegen.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Stokker (13. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



BastiOld schrieb:


> Hallo..
> Würde gerne ´n Boot haben. Leider kosten diese auch ´n wenig.
> Für n richtiges Boot bräuchte ne Anhängerkupplung, Trailer und so - kostet also alles extra.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du dir ein relativ stabiles Boot in der unteren Preisklasse zulegen willst, dann empfehle ich dir das Boot Z Ray  I 300, auch bei Ebay.
Ich habe es mir für den Urlaub in Kroatien zugelegt, oder falls ich mal wieder allein an die Ostsee fahre.Es ist bis 5 PS motorisierbar ,und wiegt aufgebaut 38 Kilo.Das kann ich noch alleine tragen.270 cm reichen jedoch gerade mal für einen Angler, kaum für zwei.
Allerdings hat es keinen guten Boden, nur so merkwürdige einzelne Bretter zum einschieben.Ich habe mir einen Boden selber gebastelt aus 2 Sperrholzbrettern a 6 mm stark(mit Aluschiene, völlig ausreichend, da bricht nichts durch.Es hat meinen Härtetest ,18 Tage in der salzigen Adria, erfolgreich bestanden)
Die Verarbeitung ist einwandfrei stabil.
Da ich ja noch ein 3,60er Boot habe, kenn ich mich damit schon ein bischen aus.

Ich habe es für 270 Euro Nagelneu bekommen.
Na, wär das was für dich ?


----------



## Dieter1944 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Es ist nicht gekielt und wirklich nur für Glattwasser geeignet.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GF95bq2j2k

Dieter


----------



## Stokker (14. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht gekielt und wirklich nur für Glattwasser geeignet.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GF95bq2j2k
> 
> Dieter


 
Das stimmt, zwar,aber für Ufernahe Ausflüge ganz gut.Was andere mit ihren Bellybooten können, ist damit locker zu erreichen. 
Und mit 5 PS kann man zum Glück sowieso nicht rasen..


----------



## Salty Waterboy (15. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi Leute,

bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Schlauchis.:vik:

Z-Ray II 400 (Maße: 3,10m x 1,52m x 0,42m)

Fahre es mit einem 2,3 PS starken Honda Außenboarder und erreiche mit ihm 4 Kn (gute 7 km/h).

Zum Pilken, driftfischen auf Meerforelle und schleppen ist es Top.

Kann es also nur empfehlen. Bei ruhiger See kann man auch getrost weiter rausfahren.

Gruß Belly


----------



## Stokker (15. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Das ist der grosse Bruder von meinem kleinen.
Schön , dass du damit zufrieden bist. Ich bin es nämlich auch...


----------



## Dieter1944 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich gratuliere euch beiden und wollte das Boot auch nicht mies machen#6!

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Salty Waterboy (15. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere euch beiden und wollte das Boot auch nicht mies machen#6!
> 
> Gruß Dieter


 
Vielen Dank Dieter, das bedeutet mir sehr viel!

Nein, nein, es gibt auf jeden Fall bessere Schlauchis, das weis ich auch. Hatte damals ein Boot von Ulyz, das war schon in der 2,10m Ausführung schwerer und qualitativ hochwertiger mein das Z-Ray 400, da das Material, das Ulyz verarbeitet schon dicker und fester ist.

Gruß Tony


----------



## Dieter1944 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob es hier erlaubt ist. Wenn nicht Admis, gleich wieder weg löschen (|kopfkrat  ))

Ich habe ein paar NEUE Heckräder, Belastung bis 350 kg Gesamtgewicht, zu verkaufen. Hatte sie für mein Boot gekauft, aber nie angebaut. Das blieb immer auf dem Straßentrailer und wird von dem Trailer aus auch geslippt.





















Rechnung liegt vor: 99,50 € ( zuzügl. Versandkosten) damaliger Sonderpreis für mich.

Ich verkaufe sie für *90,00 €* plus Versandkosten.

*24. 10. 10: Stehen nicht mehr zum Verkauf!*


----------



## Wander-HH (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Seatrout64 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich benutze am 3,30m Schlauchboot mit 15 PS eine Saugnapfhalterung am Holzheckspiegel, hält in Verdrängerfahrt super, bei Gleitfahrt nehme ich ihn immer vorsichtshalber ab.


.. und rettet manchmal Leben:vik:
Hoi Uwe, melde dich mal per PN bei mir .. deiner ist ja zu.
Grüsse auch an deinem Vater


----------



## holly08 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo ihr Schlauchbootjäger,:vik:
wollte mal mit meinem Schlauchi in der Lübecker Bucht versuchen. Weiss jemand wo ich dicht mit dem Auto ans Wasser komme um es dann am Strand aufzubauen?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Hier noch ein Foto von dem guten Stück:m


----------



## hawken (5. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Beim Seniorenheim .. Ich glaube das heist dort Kiebitzberg ..  Stehst mit dem Auto circa 8 Meter vom Wasser wech ..


----------



## holly08 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Werde mal gleich google maps anschauen.#h


----------



## holly08 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ Hawken
Habe gefunden!!!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
Sieht gut aus, werde ich mal probieren.#h#h#h


----------



## Dieter1944 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Neben der Priwallfähre (Travemünde-Seite) befindet sich eine öffentliche Slippe und ausreichend Platz dort zum Zusammenbau.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## holly08 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Neben der Priwallfähre (Travemünde-Seite) befindet sich eine öffentliche Slippe und ausreichend Platz dort zum Zusammenbau.
> 
> 
> Gruß Dieter


|wavey: Danke Dieter,
sieht ebenfals sehr gut aus. Werde ich wohl mal nen Wochenendausflug an die Küste machen und alles original beäugen.
#h


----------



## Dieter1944 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Aber nur Bootfahren, fürs Angeln brauchst du dort ne kostenpflichtige Genehmigung :q:q


Dieter


----------



## holly08 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Aber nur Bootfahren, fürs Angeln brauchst du dort ne kostenpflichtige Genehmigung :q:q
> 
> 
> Dieter


HÄÄÄÄß#c#c#c
Wieso???#c
Ist doch noch Küste Schleswig Holstein, oder????
Wenn ich von Neustadt fahre ist doch auch frei.


----------



## steffen1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo, habe mir dieses Jahr auch ein Schlauchboot gekauft, 330m lang von zeepter mit einem 5 PS Suzuki. Bin sehr zufrieden damit würde aber heute eher um die 4m nehmen. Was mir zu schaffen macht ist das aufpumpen vor allem der Airboden obwohl die mitgelieferte Doppelhubpumpe gut geht. Habe es mit einem kleinen Kompressor (aus dem Baumarkt) über den Zigarettenanzünder versucht dauert aber Stunden.:c Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand einen tip geben ob es einen kleinen Kompressor gibt mit dem man das gut schafft? 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Forellenhunter (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



holly08 schrieb:


> HÄÄÄÄß#c#c#c
> Wieso???#c
> Ist doch noch Küste Schleswig Holstein, oder????
> Wenn ich von Neustadt fahre ist doch auch frei.



Deswegen auch die beiden Smilies hinten dran.



steffen1 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe mir dieses Jahr auch ein Schlauchboot gekauft, 330m lang von zeepter mit einem 5 PS Suzuki. Bin sehr zufrieden damit würde aber heute eher um die 4m nehmen. Was mir zu schaffen macht ist das aufpumpen vor allem der Airboden obwohl die mitgelieferte Doppelhubpumpe gut geht. Habe es mit einem kleinen Kompressor (aus dem Baumarkt) über den Zigarettenanzünder versucht dauert aber Stunden.:c Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand einen tip geben ob es einen kleinen Kompressor gibt mit dem man das gut schafft?
> 
> Gruß Steffen



Schau doch mal hier, da gibts Schlauchboot-Pumpen. Kosten aber auch ziemlich Geld. Diese kleinen Kompressoren bringen viel Druck aber wenig Menge, das bringt bei einem Boot nichts.
Grüße
FH


----------



## steffen1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Danke erst mal, habe gerade geschaut kosten wirklich geld. na mal sehen vielleicht zu weihnachten|kopfkrat 

Hast du vielleicht noch einen Tip für die Ostsee, mit schlauchi? So um Rerik herum? Komme aus Thüringen ist für mich die kürzeste Strecke. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Dieter1944 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Dann lies mal langsam durch:

http://brodten.de/html/angeln_brodtener_ufer.html

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Forellenhunter (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Dann lies mal langsam durch:
> 
> http://brodten.de/html/angeln_brodtener_ufer.html
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Autsch, da wäre ich aber auch in die Falle getappt....#q


----------



## steffen1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Dann lies mal langsam durch:
> 
> http://brodten.de/html/angeln_brodtener_ufer.html
> 
> Gruß Dieter




Hallo Dieter, 

habe ich aber warum langsam? Überlese ich was? 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## holly08 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



steffen1 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe mir dieses Jahr auch ein Schlauchboot gekauft, 330m lang von zeepter mit einem 5 PS Suzuki. Bin sehr zufrieden damit würde aber heute eher um die 4m nehmen. Was mir zu schaffen macht ist das aufpumpen vor allem der Airboden obwohl die mitgelieferte Doppelhubpumpe gut geht. Habe es mit einem kleinen Kompressor (aus dem Baumarkt) über den Zigarettenanzünder versucht dauert aber Stunden.:c Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand einen tip geben ob es einen kleinen Kompressor gibt mit dem man das gut schafft?
> 
> Gruß Steffen


Also ich fahre meistens zu zweit, und deshalb habe ich auch 2 Pumpen. ca 10 min brauch ich fürs pumpen.Habe allerdings keinen air, sonder Holzboden, also nur 2 Schläuche zum Aufpumpen.|wavey:


----------



## steffen1 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Werde mir auch eine zweite zulegen, schon mal zur Reserve. Schönes WE allen


----------



## Waldemar (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



steffen1 schrieb:


> Danke erst mal, habe gerade geschaut kosten wirklich geld. na mal sehen vielleicht zu weihnachten|kopfkrat
> 
> Hast du vielleicht noch einen Tip für die Ostsee, mit schlauchi? So um Rerik herum? Komme aus Thüringen ist für mich die kürzeste Strecke.
> Gruß Steffen


 
hallo steffen,
hier bin ich schon seid einigen jahren mit dem schlauchi unterwegs.http://www.ostseecamp.de/
da rtiffst du auch immer auf gleichgesinnte.#6
ich war grad letztes we. erst wieder dort.
im moment sind dort die mobielheime sehr günstig.
wenn das wetter passt, bin ich ab freitag wieder dort.


----------



## Eristo (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



steffen1 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe mir dieses Jahr auch ein Schlauchboot gekauft, 330m lang von zeepter mit einem 5 PS Suzuki. Bin sehr zufrieden damit würde aber heute eher um die 4m nehmen. Was mir zu schaffen macht ist das aufpumpen vor allem der Airboden obwohl die mitgelieferte Doppelhubpumpe gut geht. Habe es mit einem kleinen Kompressor (aus dem Baumarkt) über den Zigarettenanzünder versucht dauert aber Stunden.:c Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand einen tip geben ob es einen kleinen Kompressor gibt mit dem man das gut schafft?
> 
> Gruß Steffen




Ich benutze seit vielen Jahren einen kleinen Kompressor, der bis 0,3 ATÜ schafft. (12Volt/etwa 85 Euronen (früher DM!!!).) Ich habe ihn per Stellrad auf 0,2 eingestellt. 

Den Rest pumpe ich lieber mit einer Doppelhub-Kolbenpumpe, die ein Manometer besitzt. Für das Vorpumpen brauche ich für mein 3,60er Wiking-Sport keine 10 Minuten. 

Es gibt aber  z.B. in Campingläden günstige Gebläse-Pumpen, die sind leiser und schaffen bis 0,1 ATÜ. Das hilft auch schon ordentlich...!   #h


----------



## steffen1 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Waldemar schrieb:


> hallo steffen,
> hier bin ich schon seid einigen jahren mit dem schlauchi unterwegs.http://www.ostseecamp.de/
> da rtiffst du auch immer auf gleichgesinnte.#6
> ich war grad letztes we. erst wieder dort.
> ...




hallo waldemar, super tip-vielen dank. eine frage hätte ich noch. kannst du dort das boot im wasser lassen oder musst du es immer rausnehmen? 
ich glaube anfang nächsten jahres fahre ich dort mal hin. (was sind mobilheime?) gruß steffen


----------



## steffen1 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hallo waldemar, hab mich jetzt noch mal bei deinem tipp umgeschaut, weiss jetzt auch was mobilheim ist. scheint das zu sein was ich schon lange gesucht habe. 
wie weit fährst du raus und was fängst du so?
gruß steffen


----------



## Waldemar (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



steffen1 schrieb:


> hallo waldemar, hab mich jetzt noch mal bei deinem tipp umgeschaut, weiss jetzt auch was mobilheim ist. scheint das zu sein was ich schon lange gesucht habe.
> wie weit fährst du raus und was fängst du so?
> gruß steffen


 
hallo steffen,
ich hab nen 3,80er mit 10 ps.
jenachdem wo der fisch ist. manchmal muß man etwas suchen.
öfter war ich schon 6-10 km draußen.
aber nur wenn wir eine stabile wetterlage haben.
manchmal reicht es aber wenn man 1-2 km raus fährt.
boot lass ich dort nicht im wasser.
ist ja keine geschützte bucht.
wenn du das willst, mußt du nach pepelow oder boiensdorf am salzhaff fahren.
da ist das kein problem.


----------



## steffen1 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hallo waldemar,
wo lässt du dann dein boot über nacht wenn du paar tage dort bist? gruß steffen


----------



## Stxkx1978 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

gibt es für schlauchboote solche "rudersysteme" wo die paddel eingehängt bzw befestigt werden?
an meinem schlauchboot sind da keine dran!
möchte da welche nachrüsten,da sonst das boot zu lang ist um es ohne vernünftig zu rudern!
wo bekomme ich sowas her?einer ne ahnung?

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Dieter1944 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Mach dir irgendeinen Schlauchboothändler "auf", wie z.B.
http://www.schlauchboot-discount.de/titelseite-schlauchboote.htm.
Dann siehst du es. Bei älteren Booten, wie z.B. meines, hat man die Paddel oft im Boot:






Entsprechende Halter zum Ankleben gibt es im Zubehör. Die Klampengröße richtet sich nach dem Durchmesser deiner Paddel.

Oh, ich sehe gerade "Rudersysteme" nicht Paddelhalter:c.
Aber die findest du auch im Zubehör. 
Dieter


----------



## Stxkx1978 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi Dieter,

genau das "system" brauch ich!
hintergrund ist,das auf vielen seen nur schleppen mit muskelkraft erlaubt ist.
und die 5,10m sind ohne das system nicht normal zu bewegen!

dachte das möglicherweise einer hier es schon nachgerüstet hat und mir ein system empfehlen kann! 

LG
Daniel


----------



## Dieter1944 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ok Daniel, jetzt habe auch ich es verstanden|wavey:. Du brauchst doch aber wirklich nur mal nach deinem Problem zu googlen. Hast du das für dich richtige System gefunden, klebst du die Ruderhalter auf und befestigt das Gegenstück jeweils an deinen Paddel und gut.
(z.B. http://www.segelladen.de/Inhalt-untergruppen33/schlauchbootzubehoer.htm)

Dieter


----------



## Tulpe2 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



steffen1 schrieb:


> Danke erst mal, habe gerade geschaut kosten wirklich geld. na mal sehen vielleicht zu weihnachten|kopfkrat
> ...




Such mal eine "Colemann Quickpump" - hat sogar einen brauchbaren Akku drin ...


----------



## Stxkx1978 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Ok Daniel, jetzt habe auch ich es verstanden|wavey:. Du brauchst doch aber wirklich nur mal nach deinem Problem zu googlen. Hast du das für dich richtige System gefunden, klebst du die Ruderhalter auf und befestigt das Gegenstück jeweils an deinen Paddel und gut.
> (z.B. http://www.segelladen.de/Inhalt-untergruppen33/schlauchbootzubehoer.htm)
> 
> Dieter


 

bei dem war ich letztes wochenende.ist nur wenige km entfernt.er hat es mir aber nicht empfohlen.
er meinete ich solle da auf ne komplette einheit von ruder und ruderhalter setzen!
naja,schaue weiter...


gruss
Daniel


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

#c#c#c

Dieter


----------



## steffen1 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Tulpe 2, danke erst mal. Hast Du so eine? Scheint brauchbar zu sein. Ich glaube werde wohl eine kaufen.
Gruss Steffen


----------



## greece68 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Servus Schlauchies #6
ich hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich der Farbwahl eines Schlauchbootes. 
Persönlich besser gefallen tun mir die oliv/grünfarbenen oder camouflage Boote.
Jetzt weiß ich aber auch, dass die Mehrheit der prof. Bassboote graufarben oder Aluminium sind und eher selten oliv oder tarnmäßig gestrichen sind.

Also, was spricht für ein olivfarbenes Boot, wenn ich nicht in Ufernähe primär fische, wo ich die Tarnung vor dem Hintergrund des Waldes oder des Ufers nachvollziehen könnte und sich andereseits ein hellgraues Boot gegen den wohl bei uns zu 80% hell-grauenbis hell-blauen Himmel auf dem Wasser wohl am wenigsten dann abhebt (Scheuchwirkung?). ;+

Bitte um Eure Einschätzung, mal abgesehn davon, dass ein helles Boot weniger Sonnenempfindlich ist und sich das Material mitunter weniger aufheizt (vielelicht dadurch länger haltbar ist?).

Many thanks!


----------



## donlotis (29. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



greece68 schrieb:


> Also, was spricht für ein olivfarbenes Boot, wenn ich nicht in Ufernähe primär fische, wo ich die Tarnung vor dem Hintergrund des Waldes oder des Ufers nachvollziehen könnte und sich andereseits ein hellgraues Boot gegen den wohl bei uns zu 80% hell-grauenbis hell-blauen Himmel auf dem Wasser wohl am wenigsten dann abhebt (Scheuchwirkung?). ;+



Nun, es spricht ganz einfach nichts dagegen und nichts dafür. 

Das ist dann persönliche Geschmackssache, aber in der Regel sieht ein Bootsboden im Wasser von unten immer dunkel aus und hat (zu) wenig Scheuchwirkung...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Tulpe2 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi,

hatte in den letzten 20 Jahren etliche Schlauchboote "in der Hand" (kommerziell).
Alle hatten einen schwarzen Boden bei den zerlegbaren und weiß bei den R.I.B.'s.


----------



## ramon vega (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Leute ! 

Ich bin neu hier und grüße euch alle . 
Ich habe zum Geburtstag ein schlauchboot bekommen , was 3meter lang ist und 1,5 meter breit. Nun würde ich es gerne mal ausprobieren und in der Neustädter bucht mal testen . Das Boot ist salzwasser tauglich und hat keinen festen boden , nun meine Frage , kann mir einer sagen ob ich das darf oder nicht . Ist es zu gefährlich , oder kann mir einer hier weiter HELFEN?? Bin für jeden tip dankbar


MFG Ramon


----------



## donlotis (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo,

ohne weitere Infos ist es schwer, gute Tipps zu geben.

Was heißt kein fester Boden? Ein guter Boden mit Kiel muss schon sein.

Hat es einen Heckspiegel? Wie ist die Motorisierung (über 5 PS?).
Hat es überhaupt einen Motor?

Salzwassertauglich können auch normale Paddel-Schlauchboote sein. Damit würde ich es sein lassen!
Das ist dann nämlich nur was für Kinder unter Beaufsichtigung und für Karpfenangler, die ihren Boilie am See rausrudern wollen... 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## ramon vega (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



donlotis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ohne weitere Infos ist es schwer, gute Tipps zu geben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tulpe2 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



ramon vega schrieb:


> ...
> Also der Boden ist wie bei einer Luftmatratze nur das der belag sehr dick ist . Einen spiegel kann ich montieren. ...




Lass es.
mit meiner GummiYacht fahr ich nur bei Ententeich auf die Ostsee.
Mit dabei:
-Floater (Schwimmanzug)
-Rettungsweste nach Solas
-Seenotraketen
-Wasserfest verpaktes Handy

"Schlauchbootabenteuer" kann ich im Übrigen auf Arbeit ausleben ...


----------



## ramon vega (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Alles klar so was wollte ich Hören  . Also nur binnen Gewässer ja ???


----------



## Dieter1944 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Bei gutem Wetter bist du nicht das einzige Paddelboot auf der Ostsee:vik:.

Schreib doch mal Hersteller und Typ. Dann finden wir das Boot sicher im Netz.

Nur eines solltest du unbedingt nicht vergessen: Nicht auf die See paddeln, wenn der Wind von Land kommt! Dass es dann bläst, merkst du erst, wenn die Landabdeckung fehlt. Dann kann man kaum noch gegen den Wind zurück paddeln. 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## ramon vega (1. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Vielen Dank für deine tips , aber ich werde es nicht probieren . Das ganze wird mir zu gefährlich und gehe kein Risiko ein . Sicher ist sicher , da Miete ich mir lieber eins ....

Vielen dank Dieter|wavey:


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg (12. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo,
suche für mein Schlauchi, Marke: Yam 260 Ti, einen festen Alu Boden.
Weiß jemand wo ich solchen erwerben kann.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Udo561 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Gummifisch01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> suche für mein Schlauchi, Marke: Yam 260 Ti, einen festen Alu Boden.
> Weiß jemand wo ich solchen erwerben kann.
> Gruß
> Dirk


Hi Dirk ,
bist du dir sicher das es für dein Boot einen Aluboden gibt ? 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg (12. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Udo,
keine Ahnung, habe jetzt eine Aufblasbaren Boden. Ist aber nicht brauchbar.
Brauche einen Festenboden, dachte da an Alu oder Holz.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Tulpe2 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Gummifisch01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> suche für mein Schlauchi, Marke: Yam 260 Ti, einen festen Alu Boden.
> Weiß jemand wo ich solchen erwerben kann.
> Gruß
> Dirk




Such Dir mal Bootsbauer/Werft.
Die Verarbeiten heute oft Alu-Platten in Wabenstruktur (teilweise sogar schwimmfähig).
Eventuell kriegs'te ja 'n paar Reste zusammen ...
Platten passend zuschneiden und 'n Wasserschlauch rum.


----------



## Udo561 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Such Dir mal Bootsbauer/Werft.
> Die Verarbeiten heute oft Alu-Platten in Wabenstruktur (teilweise sogar schwimmfähig).
> Eventuell kriegs'te ja 'n paar Reste zusammen ...
> Platten passend zuschneiden und 'n Wasserschlauch rum.



HI,
sowas , oder ein paar Siebdruckplatten zurecht schneiden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Babsy&Gerd (20. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Frage an die Schlauchi-Fahrer der Ostsee:
Lese viel von küstennahem Angeln mit den Schlauchbooten. Habe ein Quicksilver 365 mit 4PS Z.T.
Wieviel Welle oder Wind hält da so ein Boot aus? Ist der kleine Motor das Problem oder das Boot?
Werde anfang Mai in Kühlungsborn auf Jungfernfahrt gehen, mit Westen und Floatern, wie ich es von unserem Boot beim Zanderfischen kenne.
Auf Rügen fuhren einige Jungs erst bei Wind 3-4 raus, ca. 2KM Entfernung waren das schon.
Ansonsten ist der Trööt super interessant, aber auch die anderen Themen werden meistens sehr sachlich kommentiert.
Da kenne ich andere Foren!

Dank für die Antwort im Voraus.
Gerd vom Niederrhein


----------



## Udo561 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Gerd ,
wäre doch schade wenn Babsy ohne Gerd angeln müsste.
Boot und Motor in Kombination sind das Problem , bei Wind ,Wellen und Strömung kommst du mit deinen 4 PS nicht mehr vorran , ist je nach Wetterlage lebensgefährlich.

Sicher kannst du im Küstenbereich mit solch einem Boot fahren , aber wirklich nur im Küstenbereich.
Aber auch immer daran denken wie schnell sich das Wetter ändern kann  und wie du vorgehen möchtest wenn dein Motor ausfällt.

Gruß Udo


----------



## gummibootangler (21. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

war jahrelang mit 6ps und 3,90 schlauch auf der ostsee
bei stabiler wetterlage meiner meinung nach kein ding
meine gößte sorge war immer ein motorschaden(30 jahre alt)
die meinungen dazu gehen hier weit auseinander-einer fährt mit 5ps zu tonne5 n anderer sagt geht gar nicht
da du anscheinend ne supersicherheis ausrüstung hast würd ich sagen kein ding bei entsprechender wetterlage, wenns wetter für mehrere tage stabil ist fahre ich auch weiter raus
aber taste dich langsam vor erfahrung ist wichtig
ich denke das du bis 2bft mit deinem boot und 2 erwachsenen voran kommst darüber gehtschlecht genug sprit! bei spätestens 4 bft kommst du nich mehr gegen den wind!
hier sind viele gute postings zu dem thema ließ entscheide selbst 
guck nochmal wegen ausrüstung wurde schon oft hier beschrieben


----------



## gummibootangler (21. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

also"küstennah" ist mir zu relativ ist 1sm küstennah?wohl jaaber das schaffen viele nicht zu schwimmen bei den momentanen wassertemp sowieso nicht wenn man da nen motorschaden,ablandigen wind und allein auf dem wasser ist....ist egal wieviel ps man hat dahilft nur noch dgzrs
bzw.nen kleinboot vielleicht noch rudern


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg (23. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo,
suche für meinen Jamaha 5 BS 661 einen Seilzugstarter, oder jemanden der mir dieses reparieren kann.
Habe dieses gerade Ausgebaut. Der Seilzug hat sich in den Jahren aufgeribbelt. Feder Deckel ect. alles noch Heile.
Top wäre eine Händler Adresse, wo ich diesen Seilzugstarter neu kaufen kann.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Forellenhunter (24. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Gummifisch01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> suche für meinen Jamaha 5 BS 661 einen Seilzugstarter, oder jemanden der mir dieses reparieren kann.
> Habe dieses gerade Ausgebaut. Der Seilzug hat sich in den Jahren aufgeribbelt. Feder Deckel ect. alles noch Heile.
> Top wäre eine Händler Adresse, wo ich diesen Seilzugstarter neu kaufen kann.
> ...



Also brauchst Du nur das Seil? Das gibts in fast jedem Baumarkt. Einfach das alte Seil als Muster mitnehmen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Dirk Mohrenberg (24. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo,
das hatte ich auch schon geplant. Aber nun stellt sich hier die Frage? Wie spanne ich die Feder.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Tolven (25. April 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hiho,
zum Thema wie Weit raus ich habe an meine 3,90 m Zodiak einen uralten luftgekühlten 5 Ps Volvo Motor dran. Aus diesem Grund fahre ich nur bei angesagter absolut stabiler Wetterlage raus und suche mir vorher Stellen  mit anlandiger Strömung aus . Da ich immer ein Echolot mit habe habe ich anstatt einer Geberstange den Echolotgeber an einen 54lbs Elektromotor angebracht und komme so bei gutem Wetter und anlandiger Strömung (wenn es nicht viel Strömung ist auch gegen die Strömung) mit ca 5kmh im Falle eines Motorausfalls auch wieder an Land .Weiter wie 1,5 Km fahre ich aber auch nicht raus auch bei Kaiserwetter nicht .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## deinosuchus (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi!

Da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, mir ein Schlauchi zu zulegen (Zepter oder ähnliches), mal eine Frage:

Bin schon mit einem Anka Ruderboot unterwegs gewesen und hab auch stehend von diesem geangelt. Einsteigen und hinstellen bringen Ankas aber schon mal ins Wanken, vor allem wenn man nicht die Mitte trifft. Wie ist das mit Schlauchis? Wanken die genauso wie ein Anka? Oder verhalten die sich anders?

Viele Grüße...


----------



## maxum (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo!

Schlauchboot iss nich gleich Schlauchboot da gibt es zu viele 

verschiedene Bauformen und Varianten an Böden.

Ich hatte als Bengel nen Anka zu DDR Zeiten und ja

der kann ganzschön kippelig seien , ein Schlauchboot 

ist da um Längen besser da nicht so kippelig.

Das erklärt sich durch die Schläuche wenn sie auf dem Wasser 

aufliegen, drück doch mal so eine große Luftgefüllte 

Gummiwurst unter Wasser da haste aber zu tun.

Ich selbst kenne 3,20m Suzumar Schlauchboot und ein 3,80m

Quicksilver welches allerdings eine gehörige Menge Platz 

bietet und benötigt und auch nichtmehr ganzso leicht 

aufzubauen ist. Daher willst Du trailern oder jedesmal auf und 

abbauen? Das solltest du  vorher auch bedenken.

Mit dem Kofferaum voller Schlauchboot und Motor kannste 

natürlich mit 200km/h + zur See knallen aber mit nem Trailer 

hinten dran fährste entspannter und die Jungs kommen relaxt 

am Wasser an grüßen nett schmeißen ihr ganzes Gerödel ins 

Boot, springen dann in Ihre Angelklamotten 

dann das Boot cool ins Wasser und schwupps sind sie auf dem 

Wasser wärend Du schwitzend irgendwelche Leisten versuchst 

ins Boot zu quetschen und die Teile des Bodens nach den 

Nummern richtig zu sortieren, wenn Du schnell bist biste vor 

denen auf dem Wasser aber zumindest hier aus der Berliner 

Region lohnt sich das hochballern nicht da biste mitm Trailer 

besser bedient da kaum später aufm Wasser aber viel viel 

relaxter.So und nun stell dir das alles bei extremer Hitze vor 

oder es ist kalt und regnerisch, ich möchte in der Hitze nicht 

mich mit dem Boot rumärgern müssen und wenns kalt und nass 

ist will ich die nasse Pelle auch nicht ins Auto hieven müssen.

Jetzt kommts ! Mein Tipp ein Schlauchboot mit 

Hochdruckluftboden, wenn du mit Frauchen fährst dann original 

wenns zum angeln geht einfach nen Stück alten Teppich 

reinlegen wegen dem AA vom fisch und Blut und dreck vom 

Wurm und was weiß ich. Die Böden sind sehr 

Schmutzempfindlich und den teppich nimmste raus und schmeißt 

ihn weg oder kärcherst ihn sauber wie du möchtest.

Wenn Du dir ne Bravo Pumpe kaufst pumpt die Dir das Boot auf 

während Du die Angeln zusammenbaust und dich fertig zum

angeln machst.  Schlauchboot ja !!!  Must halt nur wissen was 

du möchtest wie weit soll es rausgehen auf die Seen die Ost 

oder Nordsee , Binnenseen? Hast du nen SBF ?

Schreib mal was dann kann man dir da auch weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße aus Berlin Sven




deinosuchus schrieb:


> Hi!
> Da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, mir ein Schlauchi zu zulegen (Zepter oder ähnliches), mal eine Frage:
> 
> Bin schon mit einem Anka Ruderboot unterwegs gewesen und hab auch stehend von diesem geangelt. Einsteigen und hinstellen bringen Ankas aber schon mal ins Wanken, vor allem wenn man nicht die Mitte trifft. Wie ist das mit Schlauchis? Wanken die genauso wie ein Anka? Oder verhalten die sich anders?
> ...


----------



## deinosuchus (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi!

Nee, an Ostsee denk ich noch nicht. Preislich dachte ich an ein Zepter oder ähnliches, Länge um 320... damit auch mal Frau und Sohn oder ein 2. Angler mit fahren können.
Antrieb wohl erstmal elektrisch. Einsatz: Havel und die vielen DAV Seen hier im Havelland und Umgebung.

SBF kommt später mal 

Viele Grüße...


----------



## maxum (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo!

kuck doch mal hier 

http://www.schlauchboot-online.at/

http://schlauchboot-forum.com/forum/index.php

da ist das geballte Schlaubootwissen so wie hier die Anglerprofis

zu Hause sind sinds da die Schlauchifahrer.

Kleines Boot mit Hochdruckboden wäre meine empfehlung.

Wenn der Boden den richtigen Druck hatt ist er auch schön hart ,prall.

Grüße aus Berlin Sven


----------



## Dieter1944 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



deinosuchus schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, mir ein Schlauchi zu zulegen (Zepter oder ähnliches), mal eine Frage:
> 
> ...




Der alles entscheidende Unterschied zwischen einem "Boot" und einem Schlauchboot ist, das das Schlauchboot nicht krängt.
Wikipedia:" Die *Krängung* (auch _Schlagseite_) bezeichnet die Neigung von Schiffen zur Seite, also eine Drehung um die Längsachse." Man kann auch sagen, es schaukelt nicht. Es bewegt sich eben nur in den Wellen auf und ab. Das ist im übrigen auch der Grund, warum auf dem Schlauchboot kaum jemand seekrank wird.
Im Schlauchboot sitzen 2 Personen auf einer Seite und nichts krängt (kippt):








Und das - es sind meine Söhne in Norwegen - ist eine typische "Art" der Deutschen und den Norwegern ein Dorn im Auge, nämlich beim Angeln im Boot zu stehen. DAS ist auch in einem Schlauchboot mit festem Boden deutlich "sicherer" als in einem offenen Motorboot.






|wavey:|wavey: Gruß Dieter


----------



## deinosuchus (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi!

Danke erstmal!  Das beantwortet meine Fragen. 
Aber wieso "Dorn im Auge"? Wegen der großen Gefahr im Stehen den Abgang ins kalte Wasser zu machen?

Sven, hm... ich bin kein Leichtgewicht und weiß nicht, ob mir ein Hochdruckboden nicht dann doch zu schwammig ist. Ich würde eher zu einem Aluboden tendieren.

Gruß...


----------



## Dieter1944 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Genau darum


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Schütti (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



deinosuchus schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Nee, an Ostsee denk ich noch nicht. Preislich dachte ich an ein Zepter oder ähnliches, Länge um 320... damit auch mal Frau und Sohn oder ein 2. Angler mit fahren können.
> Antrieb wohl erstmal elektrisch. Einsatz: Havel und die vielen DAV Seen hier im Havelland und Umgebung.
> ...


 

Ich persönlich kann dir ein Zeepter bestens empfehlen, da ich seit drei Jahren eins besitze und noch keine negativen Erfahrungen machen konnte. Auf den Bildern siehst du eine 3,00 m Variante mit Aluboden...kommt übrigens mit 5 PS super ins Gleiten und macht einfach Spass #6.


----------



## goepfi74 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schütti schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kann dir ein Zeepter bestens empfehlen, da ich seit drei Jahren eins besitze und noch keine negativen Erfahrungen machen konnte. Auf den Bildern siehst du eine 3,00 m Variante mit Aluboden...kommt übrigens mit 5 PS super ins Gleiten und macht einfach Spass #6.
> Anhang anzeigen 164532
> Anhang anzeigen 164533


moin , ich bin auch auf der suche nach einem schlauchi und bei mir wäre es auch so das ich es auf und ab bauen müsste , und mit dem pkw bzw. im pkw transportieren müsste. bestücken würde ich es nur mit einem e-motor da auf unseren seen nichts anderes zugelassen ist . das zeepter macht optisch von den fotos einen guten eindruck und von der größe , länge ist es genau das was ich suche . was hat das gute stück denn gekostet (nur boot)?? dann hatte ich noch ein sevylor raptor tft310 im auge , hat jemand erfahrungen mit diesen boot sammeln können ?


----------



## Dieter1944 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Denkt immer dran: Je billiger die Boote sind, je dünner ist auch die Bootshaut. Zeepter, Zoomstar und Zevylor gehören dazu. Das kann sich aber bitte jeder selbst anschauen und mit anderen Markenbooten vergleichen. "Wieviel lagig ist die Bootshaut?"
Reine Boots-Autotransport- Angler sollten sich überlegen, ein Boot mit einem  Hochdruck Luftboden zu kaufen. Es ist deutlich leichter auf- und abzubauen!
 Dieter


----------



## goepfi74 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

wo bekommt man solche boote


----------



## thebigangler (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Schönen Guten abend ich fahre schon sehr lange Schlauchboot und würde eher zu ein boden aus alu oder holz nehmen ich durfte mal eins mit Hochdruckboden fahren kan ich nicht empfehlen schwamigesfahren und kan ich nur zustimmen legt etwas mehr geld hin und nehmt ein marken Schlauchboot es macht sich später bezahlt.:m


Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## Dieter1944 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



goepfi74 schrieb:


> wo bekommt man solche boote



............haben fast alle Anbieter..........googlen!
Ich selbst fahre ein älteres Lodestar-Boot. Lodestar hat beispielsweise auch Boote mit Hochdruck Luftboden.

Und noch was. Die "älteren" Luftboden-Boote sind mit den heutigen nicht mehr zu vergleichen. Die Drücke in den Luftböden sind viel höher und das Boot somit steifer!

Dieter


----------



## Schütti (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



goepfi74 schrieb:


> wo bekommt man solche boote


 
Gucks du hier: http://zeepter.de/

Dort bekommst du auch sämtliche Info´s bezüglich Preise, Dicke der Bootshaut...u.s.w. Ich persönlich kann dir nur einen Holz- oder Aluboden empfehlen, vergiss die Hochdruckböden, zumindest von den Fahreigenschaften und zum Angeln.


----------



## deinosuchus (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi!



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Denkt immer dran: Je billiger die Boote sind, je dünner ist auch die Bootshaut. Zeepter, Zoomstar und Zevylor gehören dazu. Das kann sich aber bitte jeder selbst anschauen und mit anderen Markenbooten vergleichen.



Also nachdem was ich weiß, würde ich Zeepter und Seylor nicht in einem Topf werfen. Seylor macht wirklich nur Badeboote. Die Dinger sehen zwar zum Teil aus wie richtige Schlauchis, aber wenn man mal nach ein paar Bildern sucht, sieht man z.B. wie der Schlauch durch einen drauf sitzenden nachgibt. Das machen richtige Schlauchis so nicht.
Ausserdem haben die Seylors wohl nur eine einfach Hülle aus PVC ohne jedes Stützmaterial.

Zeepter hingegen liegt qualitativ nahe bei Zodiac und Co..
Man findet das Zeepter ja auch in vielen Vergleichstests und da schneidet es durchwegs ordentlich ab.

Gruß...


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi,

geb' lieber 'ne Mark mehr aus - auf die Dauer lohnt es sich.
Ich hab gerade mein 7 Jahre altes Yamaha 330S zum Schleppen fertig gemacht.


----------



## Dieter1944 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Nun gut, dann der Gleichheit wegen:

http://stores.ebay.de/zoomstar-boats-germany

Die Zoomstar Boote haben auch keinen schlechten "Ruf". Vor allem sind sie günstig zu kriegen.

Dieter


----------



## deinosuchus (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi!

Wollte hier keine einseitige Zeepter-Werbung machen 
Bisher hab ich halt über diese am meisten lesen können.

Gibt ja auch noch genug andere... z.B. Allroundmarine...
Aber wenn man die Boote wirklich vergleichen will, müßte man auch wissen, wo die jeweils produzieren lassen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das man da auch ein wenig für den Namen bezahlt.

Gruß...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Guten Tag zusammen,
ich habe gestern mir ein Quicksilver 3,80 HD XS  gekauft und bin auf der Suche nach Ideen, wie ich die Konsolen, sowie  die Alukiste Montieren soll. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen  Aluminiumboden der von einem aufblasbaren Kiel gehalten wird. Ich habe  mir gedacht ich könnte mit einer abgerundeten Schreube von unten durch  und so die Kiste und die Konsolen montieren. Habt ihr einen besseren  Vorschlag? Achja welche Alu Kisten könnt ihr empfehlen, die nicht  direckt 80€ kosten  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Als Schüler muss man halt auf die Ökken achten  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bevor ich es vergesse. Ich hatte im alten Boot Alphasitze, aber wollte mal fragen ob es noch bessere in der Preisklasse gibt ?


----------



## Schütti (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



deinosuchus schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wollte hier keine einseitige Zeepter-Werbung machen
> Bisher hab ich halt über diese am meisten lesen können.
> ...


 
Auf Grund mehrerer Aussagen auf Messen und verschiedener Händler sieht´s wohl so aus, dass es lediglich 3-4 Schlauchboot-Hersteller in China gibt, bei denen alle Firmen nach ihren eigenen Wünschen fertigen lassen. So auch Zodiac, Bombard, Quicksilver, Zeepter, Yamaha u.s.w...#6


----------



## deinosuchus (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi!

Das paßt in diesen Zeit der "Globalisierung" etc. ... und spricht dafür sich dann doch den einen oder anderen Euro zu sparen.

Gruß...


----------



## Heidechopper (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Mein Tipp: versuch mal ein altes gut erhaltenes DSB Zephyr zu ergattern. Die Dinger sind aus Hypalongewebe und absolut nicht tot zu bekommen. Ich selber fahr' so ein Teil schon 5 Jahre (Baujahr 1974). Mit 15 PS Johnson geht das ab die "Schmitt's Katze", und das bei Halbgas.|supergri

gruß
Rolf


----------



## Schütti (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



deinosuchus schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Das paßt in diesen Zeit der "Globalisierung" etc. ... und spricht dafür sich dann doch den einen oder anderen Euro zu sparen.
> 
> Gruß...


 
Genau so sehe ich das auch und somit bezahlst du bei den bekannten Herstellern sicherlich den Namen mit. Deshalb habe ich mich für ein Zeepter entschieden...:m


----------



## Hobbin89 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo zusammen !!!

Ich bin auch besitzer eines Schlauchbootes , wenn man es denn so nennen kann ...!!

Ich wollt mal gerne eine Meinung von euch hören , ob ihr es Wagen würdet mit solch einem Boot durch die Holländischen Grachten oder auf den Maasseen in See zu stechen um den Zandern nach zustellen ...!

http://www.sailboatstogo.com/images/ccompare2.jpg 
das ist es , ohne aufbau eben ! 
Dazu hab ich nen Zebco rhino r vx 54 

Was meint ihr ? ;+


----------



## ruedi sschmid (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

_YAM260TI_
_Hallo Zusammen_
_suche für mein Schlauchboot, Marke: Yam260TI ein Betriebshandbuch gg Konformitätserklärung für die Zulassung._
_Weiß jemand wo ich soetwas erwerben, gg kopieren kann. Info.an r.e.schmid@bluewin.ch_


----------



## Tulpe2 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Brauchst Du das Handbuch oder die CE-Bescheinigung (Konformitätserklärung)?


----------



## ruedi sschmid (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hallo Tulpe2
Aus Verzweiflung über die verweigerte Zulassung der Seeolizei in Folge fehlender Dokumente bin ich als Neuling    in diesem Forum. Wenn es möglich ist beides auf E-mail  r.e.schmid@bluewin.ch . Ich wäre zu tiefstem Dank verflichtet. Gruss ruedi sschmid


----------



## ruedi sschmid (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

_Hilfe_
_brauche dringend für mein Schlauchboot, Marke: Yam 260 Ti, eine Betriebshandbuch gg.Konformitätserklärung *für die Zulassung*. F__alls du sowas hast gg. in Kopie gegen Aufwandentschädigung_
_Info.an r.e.schmid@bluewin.ch_


----------



## ruedi sschmid (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hallo Tulpe2
Aus Verzweiflung über die verweigerte Zulassung der Seeolizei in Folge fehlender Dokumente bin ich als Neuling in diesem Forum. Wenn es möglich ist beides auf E-mail r.e.schmid@bluewin.ch . Ich wäre zu tiefstem Dank verflichtet. Gruss ruedi sschmid Gruss


----------



## ruedi sschmid (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Tule2
Besten Dank für das Dokument. Ich werde dieses einreichen in der Hoffnung dass es akzeptiert wird. Über die Zulassung werde ich Dich info.
MfG ruedi sschmid


----------



## xbsxrvxr (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

moin männers, ich hätte da mal n paar fragen.
ich habe vor, mir im herbst n schlauchi+kleinem 4t außenborder zu kaufen-will damit eigentlich nur bei uns vor der haustür(ostsee/bodden) ufernah auf mefo/dorsch schleppen bzw. auf hecht gehen.
hab aber überhaupt keine erfahrung mit schlauchis.
es sollte auf jedenfall groß genug für 2(vielleicht auch mal 3) personen sein, sicher und nicht untermotorisiert sein.

hab mich mal n bißchen umgeguckt, und fand dat Allroundmarin POKER 380 ganz ok.


Gesamtlänge : 379 cm
Breite : 173 cm
Durchmesser Luftkammern : 45 cm
Anzahl Luftkammern : 3 + 1
Sitzbänke : 2
Gewicht ca. : 69 kg
Max. Motorleistung : 25 PS
Max. Personenanzahl / kg : 5,5 / 780 kg)
dazu hatte ich mir dann nen 6, oder 8 ps 4takt überlegt|kopfkrat


jetzt meine fragen: hat einer von euch erfahrung mit diesem boot?
reicht die motorisierung?
welcher hersteller bietet die zuverlässigsten kleinen außenborder an(man will ja auf see nicht im stich gelassen werden|bigeyes)

ich weiß, ich weiß viele fragen, aber ich würde mich echt sehr über n paar antworten, bzw über eure erfahrungen freuen.

schönen gruß
tom


----------



## Dieter1944 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Es hat einen Hochdruck Luftboden. Das ist wegen des geringen Gewichtes von Vorteil, wenn du beim Angeln oft stehst aber auch zum Nachteil. Ein weiterer Nachteil ist, dass die Sitzhöhe
trotz des relativ großem Schlauchdurchmesser kleiner ist, als mit festen Holz- oder Aluminiumboden. 
*Man muss sich das echt überlegen *.........................
Wg. des Motors nicht zu schwach dimensionieren. Du wirst es bereuen. Ein moderner 4-Takt Motor ist natürlich Super, aber bedneke, er ist schwerer als ein 2-Takt Motor und beim Transport muss er auch immer in einer bestimmten Lage liegen.
Mit syntetischem Außenborder Öl lässt sich auch ein 2 Takter relativ sauber und rauchfrei fahren. Das ist zwar nahezu doppelt so teuer, aber es "zahlt" sich aus. Ich habe dieses Jahr auch umgestellt. Die ersten beiden Tankfüllungen war "alles beim alten". Jetzt raucht er sogar kaum noch beim Kaltstart.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Stefan660 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Tom,

also für 2 Personen und dann mit 8-10Ps wärst du gut unterwegs. Für 3 ist es schon ganz schön eng. 

Habe ein 3,40m und 15PS 2Takt, das geht so gerade eben zum schleppen mit 2-3 Ruten zu zweit. Und ich kann immer mal schnell etwas Strecke machen weil das Boot ohne Probleme >30km/h fährt.

Als Motor kann ich Mercury/Mariner/Tohatsu (alle baugleich), Yamaha oder Suzuki empfehlen. Dafür bekommt man fast überall E-teile und sind alle zuverlässig.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Tulpe2 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi,

ich hab'n YAM330S mit Yamaha 8PS Zweitakt - es ist mehr als knapp, trotzdem der Motor super läuft (Öl 1:100).
Mit 2 Personen und kompletter Ausrüstung 14 km/h - allein schaff ich 32 km/h.
Schleppen etc. ist in Ordnung aber "schneller" Platzwechsel fällt aus.
Mit dem 15 PS Honda von meinem Bruder schaff ich 36 km/h alleine und 27 km/h mit "vollem" Boot. Das ist dann schon ein gaaanz anderer Schnack ...


----------



## Enormm (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi Leute,
Ich fahre ein Zodiac Futura 3.80m mit Hochdruck Luftboden mit einem Yamaha 6Ps 4takt und kann nicht bestätigen ,dass man einen Nachteil hat ,wenn man beim Angeln oft im Boot steht ...|bla: !
Bin damit viel an der Ostsee unterwegs und da ist es super ,dass ich alles -also Motor ,Boot ,Angelsachen und was sonst noch so anfällt mitbekomme .....und ich fahre einen Hyundai Getz !
Aber stimmt schon ,wenn ich Platz hätte und nicht noch Student wäre ,hätte ich mir auch ein Boot mit festen Boden zugelegt ... mit Trailer und und und Träummmmm |rolleyes
Aber ich bin echt zufrieden mit dem Boot .

Grüße Enormm


----------



## xbsxrvxr (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

moin, danke männers.
das poker müsste eigentlich n aluboden haben, wenn ich mich nicht getäuscht hab...

also sind 8ps für diese bootsgröße die untergrenze, wenn man aber keine weiten strecken zurücklegen und nicht bei wind fahren will aber ok/
10, oder 15 ps wären aber die bessere wahl...?

gibt´s bei den booten starke unterschiede was fahrverhalten, stabilität usw. betrifft?

schönen gruß
tom


----------



## Stefan660 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Sind eigentlich alle recht ähnlich, nur wenn du ein Boot mit Holzkiel (z.B. Bombard C3 /4) bekommst hast du etwas "seegängigeres". Großer Schlauchdurchmesser ist auch ein Vorteil, da wird man nicht so nass.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## flasha (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Kann mir einer ein paar Marken/Modelle nennen die preis und empfehlenswert sind? (gebraucht bis 500€) Oder gibts sowas nicht in der Preisklasse?

Anforderungen:
- für mind. 2 Personen
- kein zu großes Packmaß


----------



## Samdeek (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hi flash, ich habe mir ein Wiking Planet 20 mit 3,50 x 1,58 geholt und betreibe es mit einem Yamaha 8 ps komme damit locker alleine auf 25 km/h und zu zweit auf 14km/h mit voller ausrüstung.
Das boot ansich hat einen doppelten holzboden ist super verarbeitet Wiking halt und bis windstärke 3 mach ich mir überhaupt keine sorgen.
War damit auf der Ostsee und bin gut unterwegs gewesen.
Schau mal bei ebay und co nach
http://www.boote.de/kategorien/schlauchboote/schlauchboot/wiking-planet-20-euro-910-neu-l1092.html

Ps ist auch eines der wenigen aus hypalon, das bekommst so schnell nicht kaputt.
Das angebot in dem link ist auch klasse


----------



## Nicolas (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin an die Schlauchbootspezis unter Euch!

Ich wäre Euch sehr dankbar wenn Ihr kurz Eure Einschätzung zu dem Schlauchboot abgeben könntet:

http://www.germantackle.de/Bootszub...oot-305m-x-157m-mit-Motorhalterung::5679.html

Ich will es hauptsächlich zum Fischen in Mittelgroßen See sowie in kleineren Flüssen nutzen. Auch soll es dazu dienen mein ganzes Gerödel zu transportieren, um auch nicht zu Fuß begehbare Ecken erreichen zu können. Ob ich mir dazu einen Motor kaufen/leisten will, weiß ich noch gar nicht so genau. 

Ich danke im Voraus, 

Nic


----------



## Samdeek (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi Nicolas, also wir sind hier ja mehr so in richtung Ostsee unterwegs....
Ich persönlich würd sagen für einen see Reicht solch ein Paddelboot aus aber wenn es um fliesgewässer gehthmmm naja ich würd sagen da brauchst auf jeden fall schon mal einen motor!
Aber damit auf Größere gewässer würd ich mir auch überlegen.


----------



## kielerjung (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Sorry, aber ich würde mich damit nicht auf Wasser trauen.
Für diesen Preis, o.k. vielleicht ein wenig mehr, kannst Du dich auch nach einem guten gebrauchten Schlauchboot umschauen (fester Boden, richtiger Spiegel für Motor, etc.).


----------



## Nicolas (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.
Auf die Ostsee will ich damit ja auch gar nicht.
Wie ich geschrieben hatte, soll das nur für See und mittelgroße, langsam fließende Flüsse taugen.

Warum würdest Du dich damit nicht aufs Wasser trauen?
Allgemein aufs Wasser, Ostsee, See, Fluß?
Hat das irgendwas mit dem Boden zu tun?

Besten Gruß, 

Nic


----------



## Dieter1944 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Warum soll man sich nicht mit kleineren Booten auf die Ostsee trauen, frage ich mich immer wieder. Bei schönem Wetter und positiver Vorhersage gibt es doch überhaupt keinen Grund, in Küstennähe herumzufahren#c. Paddelboote und sonst was sind auch auf der Ostsee:












Und ich glaube nicht, dass die Gruppe Paddler - sofern man sie auf dem verkleinerten Bild erkennt, nicht wissen was sie tun#6

Dieter


----------



## kielerjung (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Auf einem kleinen See geht es vielleicht. Bin aber der Meinung, dass Du von einem richtigen Schlauchboot ,wie ich es geschrieben habe, auf dauer mehr Nutzen hast.
Kannst später dann auch einen größeren Motor montieren, durch den festen Boden auch stehen beim angeln, usw.
@Dieter
Wir sind auch manchmal mit dem Kanu auf der Kieler Förde unterwegs. Aber wie Du schon sagtest eben nur bei wenig Welle.
Jeder muss natürlich selbst wissen was es möchte.
Mein Tip ist jedenfalls lieber ein gutes gebrauchtes zu kaufen.|wavey:


----------



## punkarpfen (1. August 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Wie "schreibt" ihr eigendlich das Kennzeichen auf das Schlauchboot? Einfach mit einem dicken Edding?


----------



## Dieter1944 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Das sieht echt Schei.............aus und verschandelt das ganze Boot. Am "elegantesten" sind solche gummierten selbst klebe Buchstaben und Zahlen. 
Sie haben auch die richtige Größe










Damit du weißt, was ich meine:






Ich habe es ein wenig unkenntlich gemacht. Das Draufgeschmiere bekommst du bei einem möglichen Verkauf auch kaum wieder weg.

Dieter


----------



## Tulpe2 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Damit du weißt, was ich meine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab auch Klebebustaben genommen.
Man muss aber nach dem Aufkleben etwas Geduld haben und darf nicht gleich los.
Wenn das Boot aber verkauft wird, dann doch mit Papiere ...


----------



## punkarpfen (2. August 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Habt ihr einen Link zu den Buchstaben?


----------



## Dieter1944 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Findest du echt überall wenn du googlest.

So auch bei AWN in HH

http://www.awn.de/index.php?stoken=824C3A26&force_sid=&lang=0&cl=search&searchparam=Beschriftung


Dieter


----------



## Tulpe2 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

... oder bei ebay als Kennzeichen auf Transferfolie.
Such mal nach "kennzeichen schlauchboot" ...


----------



## punkarpfen (3. August 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ok, danke!


----------



## Michi1103 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo,

ich wollt mal Fragen was Ihr mir für folgendes Verwendungsgebiet empfehlen würdet. Den ich suche ein Schlauchboot ( 1-2 Mann) für unsere kleinen Ostfriesischen Kanäle und auch für die Hieve 93h (kleines Meer) sowie dem großen Meer.

Welchen Motor würdet Ihr hier empfehlen Elektro oder Benziner? Auf dem großen Meer ist ein Motor verboten und auf dem kleinen Meer darf man nur mit max. 5km fahren. Die Kanäle sind teilweisen gut verkrautet.

Ich habe keinen Bootsführerschein muss das Boot auch immer wieder auf und ab Bauen und dachte es überwiegend für das Spinnern zu benutzen.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Tipp für mich da ich von den ganzen Angebot schon regelrecht erschlagen bin. Solltet ihr noch wichtige Infos brauchen einfach kurz Bescheid geben.

Vielen dank schonmal

Gruß Michi


----------



## Samdeek (28. August 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo an alle schlauchifahere!
Meine Frau und ich haben uns entschieden uns zu vergrößern und somit nicht länger unter den schlauchbootfahrern zu verweilen!
Wenn jemand interesse an meinem Boot hat der soll sich kurz melden, hoffe das das gute stück auch in gute hände kommt da es ein echt klasse und zuverlässiges boot ist.

Das Boot ist Führerscheinfrei zufahren und braucht wenig stauraum ein Kombi reicht. 
es ist ein WIKING PLANET 20 Schlauchboot 
Technische daten: 
Schlauchboot Wiking Planet 20  
Material Hypalon (das reisfesteste Bootsmaterial was es gibt) 
Länge 350cm breite 158cm 
Wasserverdränung 0,22m³ 
Baujahr 1987 
Das Boot hat einen doppelten Holzboden mit gerader Holzauflage die guten halt bietet und auch sehr schnell zu verlegen ist. 
Gesammte aufbauzeit beträgt gerade mal 30 minuten. 
Die 2 Kammern sind dicht und die Originalen edelstahlventiele sind auch tip top.
es hat lediglich eine minireparaturstelle am kiel welche aber von einer fachfirma in Braunschweig repariert wurde.
An den Schleuchen sind keine Fliken.
Eine Lenkung ist verbaut was man noch braucht ist ein externer hashebel hat mich aber nie gestört.

Motor 
Jamaha 5CS 
Leistung 5ps an der Schraube  
Der motor hat ca. 20 stunden gelaufen und ist top inschuß 
Der motor wurde dieses Jahr durch eine fachwerkstatt gewartet. 
Impeller und getriebeöl ist neu. mit Rechnung von der Wartung
Welches Bj kann ich nicht genau sagen, ich habe ihn von OPI gekauft wo er aus erster hand über lange zeit in der Garage stand, er sieht aus wie NEU
Der motor wird in der BSH liste aufgeführt 
http://www.bsh.de/de/Schifffahrt/Sportschifffahrt/Fuehrerscheinfreie_Sportbootmotoren/Liste.pdf 


Dazu bekommen du einen Bootstrailer marke eigenbau mit zwillingsachse und großen frontreifen, also strandtrailern kein Problem. 
Die Ache wurde extra gefräst und auch die halter wo das boot aufliegt sind ebenso handgefertigt und aus EDELSTAHL 

Bei interesse einfach mal melden

http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/110825/988r1/29907ed_20.jpeg

http://imgc.classistatic.com/cps/blnc/110825/987r1/9577gd9_20.jpeg

Das ist noch ein altes bild der motor und die schaltung existieren nicht mehr

Meine Preisliche vorstellung ist 1200€ VB für alles
- Boot mit festem Holzboden Kiel einstellbar.
- Externe Lenkung vorhanden
- Yamaha 5Ps 2 Takter frisch gewartet.
- 2 Fender
- 2 Paddel
- 3 Schwimmwesten
- Strandtrailer
- 12l Tanke
Zusammenbauen losfahren.

Nur das Boot ohne Motor/ Tank 800€ mit Trailer und co
Das boot ist noch zuhaben sofern nicht mehr nehm ich das hier raus


----------



## pohlk (9. November 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo zusammen.

ich habe mir ein neues Schlauchboot zugelegt und benötige mal Hilfe bezüglich einer neu anzubringenden Sitzbank.
Marke: Lodestar, 3,50 m lang.

Problem ist folgendes: eine theoretische Sitzbank kann ich nicht einfach unter die sonst üblichen Laschen schieben, weil ich die nicht habe.
Am Schlauchboot sind nur die kräftigen Kunstofftragegriffe vorhanden.

Und dafür bräuchte ich nach Möglichkeit mal ein Bild von jemanden der dieses Problem evtl schon gelöst hat.

Habe auch im Netz schon eine Sitzbank auf Schienen gesehen, leider aber nur auf einem sehr kleinen Bild wo man nichts erkennen konnte.

Die Sitzbank soll sich aber def. nicht aushebeln oder verschieben lassen, weil ich diese auch als Rutenständer für's Schleppen nutze.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Bitteschön. Das Lodestar ist 12 Jahre alt. Es ist allerdings etwas größer als deines.

So fahre ich, wenn ich allein im Boot sitze (hintere Bank) und dann mit Pinnenverlängerung.





So fahre ich, wenn noch jemand mit im Boot sitzt, also fast immer.





Und so sieht es aus, wenn es los geht (hier in Norwegen, Hafen von Føresvik auf der Insel Bokn (Vestre-Bokn)





Gruß Dieter


----------



## pohlk (9. November 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Danke Dieter, 

aber kannst Du evtl mal ein Bild schicken oder machen wo ich sehen kann wie Du die Sitzbretter befestigt hast. Weil ich leider nichts erkennen kann.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Das ist allerdings sehr primitiv. Habe ich so übernommen und funzt seit 2007.











Einfach über die Griffe haken, glatt mit Fingerkraft von unten gegen das Sitzbrett drücken und Klettband drum. Hat den Vorteil, dass man es immer schnell wieder abnehmen kann.
Schaumstoff drauf und alle, die da sitzen, haben dich lieb.
Handwerklich umstritten|rolleyes|rolleyes

Dieter


----------



## Wander-HH (9. November 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ein Spanngurt an beiden Seitenenden drum und in der Mitte unten anziehen ist sicherlich schöner


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

DIE Möglichkeit sehe ich nun wirklich anders#h

Dieter


----------



## pohlk (10. November 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Dann werde ich wohl bald mal Richtung Baumarkt steuern. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Wander-HH (10. November 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> DIE Möglichkeit sehe ich nun wirklich anders#h
> 
> Dieter


Zum Glück sind die Gedanken ja frei :q


----------



## Schneiderfisch (10. November 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Männers,
werde mir auch ein Schlauchie zulegen in 3.20-3.40 Länge.
Will damit auch auf der Ostsee angeln fahren und ggf auch mal auf der Elbe bissi rumschippern. Besatzung soll maximal 2 Erwachsene und 1 Kind sein, soll nen 5Ps Moder kriegen. Habe noch keinen Führerschein... Will das Boot auch am Strand slippen können, daher auch ein sliptrailer sowie eine Wathose und ein Echolot anschaffen.
Echolot entweder Das Cuda 300/X4 oder das Garmin Echo 150.


----------



## Dieter1944 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Nimm 3.80 m (#g). Das Kind wächst, und es ist sowieso immer zu wenig Platz im Boot (Tank, Anker mit Leine) sonstiges Leinengerödel, Rettungswesten, Picknicktasche :q.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## minus1 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

ich habe eine Frage an die Spezis :

ich plane die Anschaffung eines Bootes ( allroundmarin, mission-craft, zeepter etc ), Länge zwischen 3,60 & 4,20.
Ich angel alleine, Gewässer werden die Maasplassen oder Stauseen sein.( schleppen )

Die Frage ist jetzt, welcher Motor ist dafür geeignet, bzw. ausreichend? ( E Motor oder nen 5 PS Benziner ? )

Für Infos wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi,
5 PS am 4 m Boot ist recht grenzwertig.
E-Motor nur als Notlösung wo nichts anderes erlaubt ist, als Manöverhilfe (zum Versetzen) und natürlich zum "leisen" Schleppangeln.
Hab selber ein 3,3m YAM(-aha) Schlauchboot, Zebco VX44 (E-Motor), 6PS Yamaha und ggf. einen 15 PS (von meinem Bruder).
Der 6PS-Motor ist hart an der Grenze zur Untermotorisierung wenn's mal weite Strecken geht. Zum Schleppen aber ok.

Wenn es wirklich ein kleiner Motor sein muss (Führerschein): versuch ein 6PS- Motor aus der Liste zu kriegen - die haben mehr Hubraum, meist 2 Zylinder und laufen dadurch ruhiger.

http://www.bsh.de/de/Schifffahrt/Sportschifffahrt/Fuehrerscheinfreie_Sportbootmotoren/Liste.pdf


----------



## punkarpfen (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Die Maasplassen liegen in den Niederlanden und da gelten andere Gesetze. Hier geht es um die Höchstgeschwindigkeit (20km/h) und nicht um die PS Leistung. Sobald du mit dem Boot ins Gleiten kommst/kommen könntest zählt es als schnelles Motorbooot mit den entsprechenden Auflagen (Versicherung, Führerschein, Feuerlöscher usw.).
Für führerscheinfreie Boote ist folgendes vorgeschrieben:
Signalhorn, zugelassene Beleuchtung, Notsignale, Ankerball, Rundumlicht und die Bootspapiere.
Im Prinzip würde ich das Boot so groß wie möglich wählen.  Wie soll es transportiert werden? Kommt es auf einen Trailer? Lässt du es alleine zu Wasser?


----------



## deinosuchus (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi!

Mich würde mal interessieren aus Eurer Erfahrung heraus: Wie groß kann ein Schlauchi sein, was man noch allein (mit Sliprädern, Trailer oder was auch immer für Vorschläge) händeln kann?

Ich möchte mir nun doch mal eines kaufen, aber überlege immer noch wie groß. Klar, je größer, desto besser... vor allem wenn Frau und Kind mit sollen, aber ich bin u.U. auch mal allein unterwegs Und dann?

Gruß...


----------



## punkarpfen (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich habe ein 330er mit Aluboden und einem 9.8 PS Viertaktmotor. Zur Nor händle ich das Boot alleine. Allerdings nimmt das schon etwas Zeit und Mühe in Anspruch. Für 2012 habe ich mir einen Slipwagen geholt, von dem ich mir in einigen Situationen eine Erleichterung erhoffe. Slipräder wollte ich nicht, weil ich nicht in den Spiegel bohren wollte, sie den Wendekreis des Bootes einengen können und zum Wegpacken demontiert werden müssen.


----------



## deinosuchus (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi!

Blöde Frage: Wie bekomm ich denn das Boot auf den Slipwagen? 
Bläst man das auf den Wagen ausliegend auf, oder zieht man das rauf? Irgendwie seh ich bei beiden Möglichkeiten die Chance der Beschädigung.

Gruß...


----------



## Tulpe2 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich hab nur 'ne "Slipdeichsel" (Transportachse) mit Schubkarrenrädern.







Erst wird das Schlauchboot aufgebaut.
Da leg' ich alles zurecht, heb' den Bug an und schieb' die Deichsel mit'm Fuß etwa bis zur Mitte unter.
Das ganze wird mit 2 Leinen grob gesichert (war aber noch nie wirklich nötig).
Die Fuhre ist dann Buglastig wie'n Nasenbär und alles kippt vorn über.
Dann bau' ich den Motor an und das ganze hält sich so der Waage, dass ich noch ca. 5-10 kg heben muss um das Schlauchboot bewegen zu können.
Wenderadius= 0,5*Bootslänge.
Beim Slippen schwimmt das Boot auf und ich zieh' die Achse an der Sicherungsleine raus ... :vik:

Übrigens: Zum Trolling hab ich einfach 2 Sitzbretter in Bootsbreite gebaut und die Rutenhalter 'draufgeschraubt.






So ist dann sogar ein Schleppen mit Sideplanern (Planerbord, Schleppdrachen) möglich:


----------



## minus1 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@punktkarpfen : danke für die Info. Das Boot soll am Wasser aufgepumpt und wahrscheinlich mit einem Slipwagen zu Wasser gelassen ( alleine ) werden.
@Tulpe2 : danke für die Liste. Der Motor soll quasi nur als Ruderesatz dienen, d.h. er soll das Boot nur in angemessener Geschwindigkeit bewegen können.


----------



## punkarpfen (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Benutzt habe ich den Slipwagen noch nicht. Ich werde das Boot aber erst aufpumpen und dann auf den Slipwagen heben. Bislang habe ich das Boot in der Tasche zum Wasser getragen und dort aufgepumpt.


----------



## pohlk (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Leute, 

habe mal eine Frage bzw. eigentlich habe ich ein kleines Problem.

Ich habe ein Lodestar Schlauchboot und es entweicht (ich denke über die Ventile) zu viel Luft. Speziell die rechte hintere Kammer lässt zuviel Luft ab.

Bei einem Versuch mit Fitwasser kam nicht raus, da keine Bläschen zu sehen waren.

Habt Ihr einen Vorschlag oder eine Idee wie man noch testen kann wo die Luft entweicht?
Oder wie man, wenn es die Ventile sind, die wieder dicht bekommt?
evtl mal die Dichtungsgummis einfetten, damit die wieder weicher werden?

Vielleicht noch zur Info. Das Boot wurde max 5x benutzt, ist aber schon 6-7 Jahre alt und lag demzufolge lange in der Garage. (unaufgebaut)

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Andy.F (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Du mußt erstmal das Loch finden. Mache mal bisjen mehr Druck drauf und Sprüh alles mit Seifenlauge ein. Falls du deine Ventile ausbauen kannst die auch kontrollieren sowie die Flachdichtung.
Falls die risse hat mußte ne neue einbauen. Denke mit Teichfolie in der entsprechenden Dicke sollte dies auch gehen.


----------



## pohlk (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

So wie oben schonmal gesagt, hat Seifenwasser nichts gebracht, weil der Druckabfall schleichend passiert.
Außerdem lassen alle Kammern den Druck ab, selbst der Kiel.

Und das mit dem Ventile ausbauen ist mir neu, wie soll das funktionieren???


----------



## Andy.F (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Wenn alle Kammern den Druck verlieren dann kann es ja nur an den Ventilen liegen. Hast ja mehrere getrennte Kammern.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE30AcDmRKo

Ab Minute 6


----------



## pohlk (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Prima, danke.

Nach einem erneuten Test habe ich jetzt die Stellen gefunden, es sind so wie vermutet die Ventile.

Muss nur noch auch wärmeres Wetter warten, dann gehts ans auswechseln.

Bei Misserfolg melde ich mich wieder ;-)


----------



## Andy.F (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Geht doch


----------



## pohlk (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo #h

Ich habe gestern die Ventile ausgebaut und keine Undichtigkeiten oder spröde Dichtungen finden können.

Auch das einfache Nachziehen ging nicht, da die Ventlie bombenfest waren.

Jetzt mal die Frage an alle, ob man so eine Art Zusatzdichtung zwischen den Ventilteilen und dem dort drin eingeklemmten Schlauchbootmaterial montieren kann, um die Dichtigkeit wieder herzustellen.
Wenn ja aus welchem Dichtmaterial?

Gruß


----------



## Stxkx1978 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

sind die ventile alle gleich?
zumindest sehen die vom aufbau her gleich aus.
also wenn ich den richtigen durchmesser habe,und die tiefe der ventile stimmen,passen die dann auch vom gewinde?
der andere teil der im schlauch ist bleibt der drin?
gibt es da eine marke die besonders zu empfehlen ist?
habe welche von "halkey roberts" gesehen.das waren die einzigen die nen markennamen haben.
will da nur kein billigzeig holen die ich nächstes jahr wieder tauschen muss.

gruss
Daniel


----------



## Tulpe2 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi Stuka197,
ich kenne schon mal 3 verschiedene Ventile:
1. ca. 8 cm Außen-Durchmesser Alu, Verschluss gerändelt
2. ca. 6 cm Außendurchmesser, Verschluss mit aufklappbaren "Flügeln"
3. auch ca. 6 cm Außendurchmesser, Verschluss mit Knebel in der Mitte.

Die Füllventile aller 3 Sorten passen auch nicht untereinander: also müsste auch das "Innenleben" anders sein ...


----------



## Stxkx1978 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

danke schonmal für die schnelle antwort!
ich messe später mal nach,und mache mal ein bild.
hast du da nen shop den du empfehlen kannst die sich damit auskennen?
der segelladen.de ist bei mir um die "ecke" aber da hörte sich zu dem thema die aussage nicht so weitreichend an.die haben leider zZ keine im bestand um zu vergleichen.maße hätte die angeblich auch nicht um nachzusehen welche ich da brauche.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Tulpe2 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hier mal "mit Bild":

"Typ2" http://www.rakuten.de/boot-elektron...dium=referral&utm_campaign=googlebase-2010-07

"Typ3" http://www.marineshop.at/schlauchbo...ventil-ventilverschluss/a-3104/?ReferrerID=11

Der "Typ1" ist nur über den Hersteller zu kriegen (z. B. Bundeswehrschlauchboote)


----------



## Stxkx1978 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

kannst du den typ hier anhand der bilder ermitteln?









Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Tulpe2 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Andere Frage: wie "heißt" Dein Schlauchboot?

Kuck' mal ob's passt:

http://www.marineshop.at/schlauchbo...ventil-ventilverschluss/a-3104/?ReferrerID=11


----------



## Stxkx1978 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

sieht optisch so aus als ob das passen könnte!
Is ein "Pro Marine 500"

Danke Dir für deine Infos!

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## bobbykron (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

google mal nach *Halkey Roberts*

so sehen meine ventile im boot auch aus.


z.b.
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=Halke...=138&tbnw=196&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:74,i:7


----------



## deinosuchus (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi! 

Mal eine Frage: Kann man ein olles Fishhunter 210 als "Lastboot" hinter einem "richtigen" Schlauchi (Moritz MS10 - 310cm mit 5PS Motor) hinter her ziehen. Gewässer wäre die Havel.
Und wenn ja, auf was ist zu achten?

Gruß...


----------



## Tulpe2 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Können kann man viel. Aber ob es sinnvoll ist?
Zumal der 5PS Motor kaum Reserven gegen den Strom hat.

Wenn Du den "Fishhunter" antüddelst, dann aber an der umlaufenden Leine.


----------



## dorschhunter9 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ Tulpe 2...

Hallo,

sage mal welchen Transportwagen benutzt du?

Danke schon mal...


----------



## Stxkx1978 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

ich poste auch hier mal meinen umbau vom trailer:
(kopiere den text aus den ich auch schon in einem anderen forum gepostet habe)

hallo,
nachdem ich mir einige zeit gedanken -und viele skizzen-gemacht habe wie  der "perfekte" trailer mit schondenden auflagen fürs schlauch boot  aussehen sollte,gings los.
ausgangsbasis ist der "brenderup 650"
ich bin zum schlosser bei uns im ort und habe verzinkte eine 2mm starke  platte 2x1,25m gekauft und diese würde der länge nach durchgeschnitten  und 2 mal gefalzt.diese dienen nun nachdem ich sie mit teppich und  kantenschutz überzogen habe als auflage mit seitenführung.
um sie am trailer zu befestigen habe ich verzinktes rohr 3x3cm  dazugeholt und dieses quer,also von reifen zu reifen gelegt und alles  verschraubt.
in der mitte befindet sich eine siebdruckplatte die ebenfalls mit teppich überzogen wurde um den v-kiel zu stützen.
dies wird noch bis vorne verlängert.
die kotflügel habe ich tiefer gesetzt um das ganze boot so tief wie möglich auf dem trailer positionieren zu können.
die hinterste traverse habe ich gedreht,um die 2 rollen die ich hinten dran gesetzt habe höher zu bekommen.
wenn das boot auf dem trailer ist hält der v-kiel es noch etwas über den  seitenauflagen.wenn ich luft ablasse setzt es sich und es kann durch  die hinteren seitenrollen nicht mehr nach hinten wegrutschen.
also gehe ich hin,und pumpe den v-kiel wieder etwas auf,und schon kann ich das boot über die rollen ins wasser lassen.
ich werde die tage den trailer fertig bekommen,dazu muss noch die  restliche auflage für den v-kiel angebracht,und am bug kommt noch ne  kleine stütze dran.
das boot liegt schon drauf,und obwohl es 5m lang ist hat es jetzt schon nen super halt.
bilde reiche ich die tage noch nach.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Stxkx1978 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

so,habe heute alles fertig bekommen.

-habe die bretter unter dem v-kiel verlängert

-vorne eine kleine stütze für den bug angebracht

-habe 2 bretter fertig gemacht die ich oben eingekerbt und abgerundet  habe.diese sind ca 15cm höher als der schlauch und stehen im boot.durch  die kerbe läuft von vorne bis hinten eine paracord leine.jetzt habe ich  sowas wie ein dach.und bei regen hoffentlich kein wasser mehr im boot.

-habe im baumarkt einige meter von nem seilband geholt.mit diesem  verbinde ich nun alle 3 vorderen ösen am boot.nun hängt nicht das  gesammte boot beim trailern an einer öse.habe das band mit geflochtener  angelschnur vernäht.

bei dem einen bild habe ich den v-kiel aufgepumpt.jetzt sieht man wie  sich das boot von den seitenteilen hebt,und man es nun leicht zu wasser  lassen kann.

bin fix und fertig,trinke gerade ein feierabendbier!


----------



## Tulpe2 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@Stuka:

da fällt mir nur eins ein:
SCHÖN!




dorschhunter9 schrieb:


> @ Tulpe 2...
> Hallo,
> sage mal welchen Transportwagen benutzt du?
> Danke schon mal...



Hallo auch,
Der Wagen heißt "Rafty400".
Aus dem Bild in http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3518834&postcount=953 ist zu sehen, wie die Achse nach vorne gesichert ist.
Rückwärz muss man aufpassen, vorwärz kann man die Schleppöse an 'ner Hängerkupplung antüddeln (Campingplatz).


----------



## deinosuchus (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi!

@Tulpe2
Wie verhält sich denn diese Slipdeichsel auf Sand und wenn Du z.B. über eine kleine Stufe mußt (Beispiel: Rasenkante bis Strand, dann 10-20cm Absatz bis Sandstrand ... seh ich hier öfter)

Gruß...


----------



## Tulpe2 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



deinosuchus schrieb:


> ... Wie verhält sich denn diese Slipdeichsel auf Sand ...



Eigentlich ganz gut - im Seesand sinken natürlich auch Schubkarren-Räder (die an der Achse) ein.
Muss ich dazu sagen: die Fuhre ist recht gut ausbalanciert.
Zu Zweit ist es wie mit'm großen Handwagen. Gezogen wird dann
beiderseits an den umlaufenden Leinen vorne nähe Befestigung.




deinosuchus schrieb:


> ... und wenn Du z.B.  über eine kleine Stufe mußt (Beispiel: Rasenkante bis Strand, dann  10-20cm Absatz bis Sandstrand ...



Wenn ich das sehe, kommen hinten noch je Seite eine Leine vom Achsrahmen zu den Hinteren Transportgriffen an der Gummi-Yacht. Hab dazu (vorne und hinten) fertige Leinen mit passenden Karabinerhaken.
Vordere Leine wird das Ganze dann leicht Buglastig gespannt.
Allerdings: mehr als 10 cm hoch kommen ist (fast) aussichtslos. 
Ich hab dann aber schon mal die (überlangen) Sitzbretter mißbraucht...


----------



## dorschhunter9 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo!

Sagt mal, ne doofe frage...

Wie geht ihr vom Strand aus mit dem Boot ins Wasser? Mit Wathose oder wie?
Oder lasst ihr das Boot knapp auf Land und schiebt euch dann ab?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Tulpe2 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



dorschhunter9 schrieb:


> ...
> Oder lasst ihr das Boot knapp auf Land und schiebt euch dann ab?
> 
> Danke schon mal




Bingo. #6
Aber Gummistiefel sind ein "Muss".
Selbst mit "meiner Achse" schieb' ich das Boot kurz 'rein bis es aufschwimmt und ziehe dann an der Sicherungsleine die Achse aus dem Wasser.
Und Zum Abstoßen darf das Boot manchmal sogar schon schwimmen (wenns mit der Uferneigung passt) ...


----------



## weserangler (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Wer Interesse an folgendem Schlauchboot hat, der möge sich melden! Preis ist Verhandlungssache...

Hier die Daten:
- Zephyr-Schlauchboot, einem Produkt von     
   DSB-Schlauchbooten, ca. 3 x 1,20M
- inkl. Elektromotor, 12 V, 1750kg Schubkraft
- einlegbarer Holzboden
- zwei Ruder
- Heckspiegel aus Edelstahl, abnehmbar
- Sitzbrett, einlegbar
- Sitz, aufblasbar
- BW-Schwimmweste
- Klappanker

Ideales Boot, um auf einem See damit zu schwimmen. Durch den Betrieb mit dem Elektroaußenborder wird die Fahrt zum Vergnügen. Das Boot hat keine Flicken, Risse und ist in einem wirklich guten Zustand. Es wurde trocken im Keller auf einem Tapeziertisch gelagert und war immer zu 2/3 aufgepumpt, damit das Material nicht knickt.


----------



## deinosuchus (2. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi!

Vielleicht könnt Ihr helfen... ich such immer noch eine Sliplösung um ein 310cm Boot mit Aussenborder allein auch ins Wasser bringen zu können. Am Spiegel hinten runbohren möchte ich eigentlich nicht, zumal ich mich frage, wie stabil solche Slipräder gegen verkannten sind. Hebelarm...
Und es soll nun auch nicht Unsummen kosten. Bleiben eigentlich nur Sliprollen zum Aufblasen... oder so ein Slipwägelchen... oder was sonst?

Gruß...


----------



## punkarpfen (2. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich nutze einen zerlegbaren Slipwagen von ebay. Bei halbwegs geeigneten Ufer geht das Slippen alleine.


----------



## deinosuchus (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi!

Wie bekommst allein das Boot auf den Wagen?
Und wie rollt sich das durch den Sand hier an Havelseen etc?

Gruß...


----------



## frxxsenmxnn (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



deinosuchus schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wie bekommst allein das Boot auf den Wagen?
> Und wie rollt sich das durch den Sand hier an Havelseen etc?
> ...


 
Hallo Deinosuchos,  

ich verstehe deine Frage nicht so richtig, das Boot ins Wasser zu lassen sollte klar sein, und in umgekehrte reihenfolge bekommst du es auch raus. Ich rolle mein Boot ca. 5m; 1000kg auch alleine mit einem 2-Rädrigen Trailen durch Sand. 

Gruß


----------



## deinosuchus (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi!

Wenn ich Boot und Trailer vor Ort aufbaue, muß das Boot ja erstmal irgendwie AUF den Trailer. Das meinte ich....

Gruß...


----------



## Tulpe2 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich heb bei meinem den Bug an und schieb' mit'm Fuß die Achse drunter.


----------



## goepfi74 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

moin ihr schlauchbootfans . ich bin auf der suche nach einen SB mit alu oder airdeckboden . es sollte ausreichend platz bis zu 2 personen bieten und es sollte leicht auf und abzubauen sein da ich es in meinen Keller parken müsste |supergri . und zum transport käme nur der kofferraum meines pkw in frage . könnt ihr mir bei meiner suche behilflich sein bzw. könnt ihr was empfehlen . gestöbert habe ich auch schon mal , was haltet ihr von diesen hier . http://www.ebay.de/itm/Deltabay-M29...1349170241299664507&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&


----------



## Tulpe2 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Das Wichtigste:

Frage *ausdrücklich *nach der Konformitätserklärung!
(neuere Boote "ohne" dürfen nicht Eingeführt/Verkauft/Benutzt werden)


----------



## goepfi74 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Das Wichtigste:
> 
> Frage *ausdrücklich *nach der Konformitätserklärung!
> (neuere Boote "ohne" dürfen nicht Eingeführt/Verkauft/Benutzt werden)


wer konntrolliert den sowas ?


----------



## Tulpe2 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Wenn Du auf dem Wasser unterwegs bist: Die Wasserschutzpolizei (u.a. anhand der CE-Nummer).

Wenn Du das Boot mal registrieren/zulassen must: Die Wasser- und Schifffahrtsämter.

Wenn Du mal einen Unfall mit dem Boot hast: die Versicherung.


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Wahre Worte- den Ärger damit muss man nicht unbedingt mitgemacht haben.

Abgesehen davon bin ich kein Fan von den PVC beschichteten Booten: Machste kleine Fehler bei der Einlagerung, bekommste nicht wieder entfernbare Knicke und Falten rein.

Auch Befüllungsfehler mögen die gar nicht- unbedingt eine Pumpe mit Manometer verwenden.


----------



## goepfi74 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

aus welchen material sollte es den sein ?


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Im Idealfall Hypalon- da bin ich absolut überzeugt von.


----------



## goepfi74 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

mh.. da werden wohl meine 600 eus nicht reichen wa ?
und wie lang sollte das schlauchi denn sein wenn man zu zweit fischen möchte , sind da 2,80m außenmaß ausreichend ?


----------



## goepfi74 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hab gerade noch mal nachgelesen von dem boot was ich in den link hier rein gestellt habe . 
hat CE-Kategorie D
Schlauchmaterial PVC-Schicht außen ,
Polyester-Schicht innen ,
Formstabil , Zug und Reisfest .
meint ihr wirklich das das schlecht ist ?


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



goepfi74 schrieb:


> mh.. da werden wohl meine 600 eus nicht reichen wa ?
> und wie lang sollte das schlauchi denn sein wenn man zu zweit fischen möchte , sind da 2,80m außenmaß ausreichend ?



Wieso sollte es nicht reichen?
Ich würde eher zu einem zehn- oder fünfzehnjährigen Markenboot greifen, als zu einem neuen mit fragwürdiger Herkunft.

Mal solch Dinge wie CE ausser acht gelassen:

Gibts die entsprechende Handelsmarke in fünf bis zehn Jahren noch?
Wie verbreitet ist es auf dem Markt?

Mit diesen Gedanken im Hinterkopf stellt man sich eigentlich die Fragen:
Krieg ich nach drei bis fünf Jahren noch Ersatz für die Ventile, den Lenzstopfen oder Griffe?
An wen wende ich mich bei abgelösten Klebeverbindungen im Bereich des Spiegels....


Zu zweit im Schlauchi- am besten noch mit Angelgerödel dabei?
Ich würde nicht unter 3,50m gehen, denn viel Platz im Boot geht schon für die Bootsausrüstung weg:
Benzintank, Paddel, Schwimmwesten, vlt. Bootssitze.... die Liste könnte Ellenlang sein- sofern Du verantwortungsbewusst ausrüsten möchtest....#c


----------



## deinosuchus (17. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi!

goepfi74, 280cm sind zu zweit mit Angelzeugs wirklich sehr knapp. Unser Schlauchi hat 310cm. Das geht zu zweit, wenn man sich mit dem mitgenommenen Angelzeugs beschränkt. Also eine Spinnrute, ein Kescher, Angeltasche... 
Mehr Boot ist natürlich immer besser. Doch da ist dann wieder das Gewicht, was das Handling anstrengender macht... dann muß der Motor u.U. auch wieder deutlich größer sein, was den auch schwerer werden läßt usw. ...

Was das Material betrifft, gibt es wohl genug zufriedene PVC-Fahrer. Unser Boot ist sicher nicht aus Hypalon, gut 10 Jahre alt und wird eigentlich nach jeder Tour wieder in die Tasche gestopft. Falten hat es nicht, schon gar nicht aufgeblasen.
Was die Ventile betrifft hab ich mich erst vor kurzem schlau bei unserem gemacht, da mir bei einem der Deckel kaputt ging (Oberseite brach aus dem Schraubring - konnte ich mit Epoxy kleben): Das ist ein 08/15 Standardventil und bekommt man für wenig Geld bei vielen Händlern.

Schau Dir doch mal die Zeepter Boote an. Da gibt es schon eine große Fan-Gemeinde zu, sie sind auch recht preiswert und soweit ich weiß, gibt es da mit der CE keine Probleme. Ausserdem sitzt der Händler in Deutschland.

Gruß...


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hab ein YAM330S. kapp 10 Jahre alt und für 2 reicht es (knapp)
Soweit ich weiß: PVC - aber bislang kein Ärger.


----------



## Tommes63 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



goepfi74 schrieb:


> mh.. da werden wohl meine 600 eus nicht reichen wa ?
> und wie lang sollte das schlauchi denn sein wenn man zu zweit fischen möchte , sind da 2,80m außenmaß ausreichend ?


Such doch mal in Bootsbörsen oder Booteforen nach einem gebrauchten. Viele Bootfahrer fangen mit einem Schlauchboot an und kaufen dann schnell ein Boot mit Festrumpf (ich auch). Die 6 PS vom Schlauchi hab ich jetzt an meinem Angelboot.
2,80 sind für 2 Leute recht wenig. Die Schläuche nehmen unmengen Platz weg und der Spiegel ist weiter vorn, du hast höchstens halb so viel Platz wei bei einem gleich großen Festrumpfboot.
Hol dir was gebrauchtes dann machst du beim Verkauf weniger Verlust oder du weist das du dabei bleibst, dann aber größer. 3,30 bzw. 3,60 würd ich als Mimnimum nehmen.


----------



## goepfi74 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

danke für eure antworten |supergri sie haben mir schon viel weiter geholfen . 
also eigentlich paddel ich auch nur auf seen bis ca. 100 ha damit eventuell soll noch ein e-motor später dazu kommen . das problem ist ich würde es nicht immer zu zweit im einsatz haben von daher müsste es auch von mir alleine zu händeln sein (gewicht) , und deshalb wollte ich nicht zu groß wählen .
wenn wir zu zweit wären würden wir max. jeder eine rute ein kescher und zwei spinntaschen on bord haben . ein festrumpfboot kommt für mich nicht in frage da ich kein platz habe es irgendwo zu parken . deshalb soll es ein schlauchi werden das man problemlos auf und abbauen kann , in eine tasche verstauen und im keller parken kann .


----------



## deinosuchus (22. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi!

Das ein Schlauchi ein weit geringeres Platzangebot als ein Festrumpfboot hat, klar! Aber dafür liegt es auch weit stabiler auf dem Wasser. Ich selber z.B. verkrampf mich immer, wenn ich in einem Anka rumkletter... ein Schlauch wackelt doch weit weniger.

Gruß...


----------



## Tulpe2 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



deinosuchus schrieb:


> ... Ich selber z.B. verkrampf mich immer, wenn ich in einem Anka rumkletter... ...




Dann versuch mal ein "Crescent 364". #q
Oder besser nicht.


----------



## Albino (22. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin

Ich fahre selber seit 3 Jahren ein Deltabay Schlauchboot.Ich kann nur sagen das,das Boot irgendwelchen Markenherstellern in nichts nachsteht.Sofern die Boote aus PVC sind.Hypalon ist natürlich eine andere Liga.Ich verwende das Boot zum angeln und für die Familie.Bis jetzt kann ich nichts negatives darüber sagen.Der vertrieb ist übrigens in Deutschland,man bekommt Teile und Zubehör dafür.Vorher hatte ich ein Prowake SB das wahr der letzte Müll dagegen.

#hMfg Albino


----------



## deinosuchus (30. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi!

Tulpe, hab mir Bilder angesehen... jo, das sieht noch schaukliger aus. Aber auch kein Wunder bei der Rumpfform.
Nee, wär auch deswegen nix für mich, weil ich noch keinen Hänger habe... noch muß das Boot jedes Mal auf- und abgebaut werden, dann ab in den Kofferraum.

Mal eine Frage an alle: Gibt es denn noch Hypalon Boote neu?

Gruß...


----------



## deinosuchus (30. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi!

Da es ja nun bald kälter wird und man selten eine Stelle findet, wo man trockenen Fußes ins Schlauchi kommt: 
Ich würde mir für dieses Problem gern ein paar Watstiefel besorgen. Nur? Was nehmen bei Beinen, die mit kräftigen Waden und noch üppigeren Oberschenkeln ausgestattet sind? Neopren? Ist das dehnbar?
Und wie fallen bei den gängigen Herstellern die Größen der Stiefel unten dran aus? 

Gruß...


----------



## Tulpe2 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



deinosuchus schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Tulpe, hab mir Bilder angesehen... jo, das sieht noch schaukliger aus. ...




Aber schaukelt/eiert wie ein Lämmerschwanz.
Stehend angeln is nicht und zu zweit bist'e nur am Aufpassen, was der Andere macht - wegen kippen.


----------



## Tommes63 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



deinosuchus schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an alle: Gibt es denn noch Hypalon Boote neu?


Ja, bestimmt etliche. Mir fällt aber jetzt nur Caribe ein http://www.caribe-deutschland.de/index.php?page=11 
Aber bei den Preisen |bigeyes würd ich auf die längere Haltbarkeit der Hypalonschläuche gern verzichten.


----------



## Gsxr.fighter (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Moin

Bin nun auch sotzler Besitzer einer Schlauchyacht  


Ist ein Wiking 330er mit 5 PS Mercury. 

War nun 2 mal zu Testfahrten am Wasser, macht echt Spass...

Rutenhalter und Echolot sind auch angebracht...

Aber Irgendwie muss ich die Sitzbank weiter vorne anbringen, sonst ist zu 2. zu wenig Platz. 






Gruß


----------



## Dieter1944 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Gratuliere! Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass die "Sitzbank" weiter nach vorn soll. Da ist doch zum Sitzen gar kein Platz. Für mich sieht es aus, als wenn zwei Rutenhalter und ein Fischfinder darauf montiert sind;+


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Schneiderfisch (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

So wird das aber nüx mit Gleitfahrt, wenn die vordere Sitzbank für Geraffel benutzt wird 

schau dir mal meinen Ausbau an.
Gut, ich gehe damit Schleppfischen mit 7 Ruten, aber als Ansatz auch für dich allemal tauglich.
Und klemm dir das Echo auf den Spiegel....Da wirste sicher trotz der Slipräder ne Möglichkeit finden...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

...Und dann klappts auch mit der vollen Fischkiste ))


----------



## Gsxr.fighter (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich sitze auf den Schläuchen deswegen sind die Ruten vorne.

In Gleitfahrt komm ich sowieso nur alleine, ohne Angelzeug...

@Schneiderfisch Sieht gut aus was du dir gebastelt hast, aber leider habe ich hinten kein Sitzbankhalter, ich schätze mal so  hast du es befestigt, oder?


----------



## doc040 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Schneiderfisch,hast du mit deinem Boot nicht das Problem ,das du beim geringsten Windstoss ,ausser Kontrolle gerätst? Besser geht es beim Zodiac wenn du vorne sitzt, dann liegt der Bug schön im Wasser, und du hast mehr Ruhe weil das Boot langsamer auf den Wind reagiert. Meine Downies sind mittig platziert, das Echolot und den Plotter habe ich so das ich es von vorne gut sehen kann ,auch bei Sonne.  Steuern tu ich mit einer Verlängerung. Mfg doc040


----------



## Gsxr.fighter (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Dieter1944 schrieb:


> Gratuliere! Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass die "Sitzbank" weiter nach vorn soll. Da ist doch zum Sitzen gar kein Platz. Für mich sieht es aus, als wenn zwei Rutenhalter und ein Fischfinder darauf montiert sind;+
> 
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Moin Dieter, die "Sitzbank" sollte weiter nach vorne, damit man zu 2. es noch ein bisschen bequemer hat auf den Schläuchen.

Wir sind immer zu 2. los, und da kann sowieso keiner auf der Sitzbank sitzen, deswegen wurde sie Umfunktioniert.


----------



## Tulpe2 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

So sieht's bei meinem YAM330 aus (Echolot und GPS sind da noch in der Tasche):






... und so beim Schleppen:


----------



## Gsxr.fighter (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Jo das gefällt mir! 
:vik:

Sieht sehr gut aus!



Leider habe ich die Scheibe vorne drann, und es fehlt hinten der Halter für eine Sitzbank...


----------



## Tulpe2 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

... Halter kann man ankleben (lassen).
Nur aufs Material achten (PVC oder Hypalon) und den passenden Kleber.

Meine "überlangen" Bretter sind nach unten noch mit einem Zurrgurt gesichert und sind ca. 5 cm höher gesetzt (auf'm oberen Bild: die Klötze am Halter).
Zum Sitzen kommen noch Kissenfender 'drauf - so sitzt man ca. 10 cm höher als normal.
Nur leider keine Bilder dazu ...

Ich fahre zumeist mit meiner Holden, also auch zu zweit. Kleiner sollte da die GummiYacht aber wirklich nicht sein ...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



doc040 schrieb:


> Moin Schneiderfisch,hast du mit deinem Boot nicht das Problem ,das du beim geringsten Windstoss ,ausser Kontrolle gerätst? Besser geht es beim Zodiac wenn du vorne sitzt, dann liegt der Bug schön im Wasser, und du hast mehr Ruhe weil das Boot langsamer auf den Wind reagiert. Meine Downies sind mittig platziert, das Echolot und den Plotter habe ich so das ich es von vorne gut sehen kann ,auch bei Sonne.  Steuern tu ich mit einer Verlängerung. Mfg doc040



Hi,
nö, ausser Kontrolle kann man das wirklich nicht nennen.
Man muss bei Wind etwas gegensteuern, aber Trolling ist halt Teamsport, da bin ich eig immer zu zweit, auch im Spritkosten umzulegen für die Anfahrt und auch um gegenseitig auszuhelfen.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> So sieht's bei meinem YAM330 aus (Echolot und GPS sind da noch in der Tasche):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Find ich klasse effektiv und einfach 
Echt Super!
Und nicht annähernd so teuer wie ich es alles aufgestellt habe 
allerdings kann ich auch 3 Ruten mehr fischen ....


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Gsxr.fighter schrieb:


> Ich sitze auf den Schläuchen deswegen sind die Ruten vorne.
> 
> In Gleitfahrt komm ich sowieso nur alleine, ohne Angelzeug...
> 
> @Schneiderfisch Sieht gut aus was du dir gebastelt hast, aber leider habe ich hinten kein Sitzbankhalter, ich schätze mal so  hast du es befestigt, oder?



ja klar, ich habe hinten Sitzbankhalterungen. Werkseitig.

Ich plane aber die Anschaffung eines 420´er Bootes. Werde mir sicher das Zeepter 420 anschaffen. Mehr Raum ist geil


----------



## Tulpe2 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> ...
> allerdings kann ich auch 3 Ruten mehr fischen ....



2 Rutenhalter passen noch mit Zwinge an den Spiegel. Nutz' ich aber seeeeehr selten.



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> ... Mehr Raum ist geil



Jepp.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hier nochmal drei Bilder.
Ich habe die Sitzbänke und Trollingbars gestern neu gebaut um sie zu optimieren.
Sitzbänke höher gelegt, dadurch die Trollingbars weiter nach aussen -->Mehr Platz.


----------



## Dieter1944 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich habe ein allround-Boot |supergri. Es soll in Norwegen als Angelboot dienen.















In Kroatien muss es als Familienboot herhalten.................





















Vor Fehmarn muss es beides können und hier in Hamburg und im Hafen ist es auch nicht verachten #h




















Gruß Dieter


----------



## Gsxr.fighter (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Schöne Bilder Dieter!

Du kommst aus Hamburg? 

Ich liebe diese Stadt


----------



## Schneiderfisch (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Dieter,

hattest du mich eig im Schlauchbootforum nach der anderen Hälfte des Saughebers gefragt mit dem ich meinen Echogeber befestigt hatte ?
Ich glaube du warst das....
Falls ja, könnteste den jetzt abgreifen!
Ich habe umgerüstet...
Meld dich gern.
Auch per mail an Schneiderfisch@gmx.de


----------



## Dieter1944 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Gsxr.fighter schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder Dieter!
> 
> Du kommst aus Hamburg?
> 
> Ich liebe diese Stadt




Danke! Ja, Hamburg ist mein Wohnort, hier bin ich groß geworden und hier habe ich 42 Jahre mit versucht, für Sicherheit und Ordnung zu sorgen#h

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Dieter1944 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Moin Dieter,
> 
> hattest du mich eig im Schlauchbootforum nach der anderen Hälfte des Saughebers gefragt mit dem ich meinen Echogeber befestigt hatte ?
> Ich glaube du warst das....
> ...



Danke für Angebot. Hat sich auch erledigt#h. 


Gruß Dieter


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Joaa, diese Lodestar finde ich auch klasse. Mein Nachbar auf dem Kampingplatz hat eins in Weiss/Blau mit gfk Boden und 20 PS. Ne super Kombi und fangen tuen die wie Sau. :m


----------



## Dieter1944 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Das ist die Farbe der neuen Lodestar. Meins ist von 1998!

GFK Boote sind RIB's. Dann hat er wohl das kleine 4,10 RIB von Lodestar. Schwebt mir auch vor, weil meine Garage nach dem Einbau eines neuen Tores exakt die Durchfahrbreite meines Bootes hat :-(. Aber meines ist eben größer und es können mehr mitfahren .
2600 € ist je auch nicht gerade wenig......................

Dieter


----------



## Schneiderfisch (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

nanu, Leute, was issn hier los??? TOTE HOSE ????? Husch, Husch, posten!


----------



## deinosuchus (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi!

Naja, nun ist nicht gerade jut Wetter für Schlauchis 

Mal 'ne Frage zwecks Belebung. Kann man sich mit 6PS und 3,2m Schlauch auf die Ostsee küstennahe bewegen? Wenn ich hier immer lese, wie die Leute mit Bellys rausfahren, dürfte das doch auch gehen, oder?

Hab jetzt übrigens endlich eine Sliphilfe: Aufblasbare Rollen. Mal sehen, wie ich mit klar komm...

Gruß...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

ja ist gar kein Problem!
Ich fahre auch 5 u 7 Km vom Ufer entfernt wenn die Bedingungen es zulassen(stabile Wetterlage!) mit meinen 5PS herum...
Da ist gar nix los...


----------



## Tulpe2 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Wenn das Wetter wirklich passt gehts.
Kompass, GPS, Rettungswesten, Reservesprit etc. nicht vergessen!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

ja klar, davon gehe ich sowieso aus.


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Wenn sogar die auf der platten Ostsee herum fahren#6
(Ganz hinten auf dem oben bild nur erahnbar; unten Tele)











Gruß Dieter


----------



## Daxy78 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo,
ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes schlauchboot "zephyr 404" gekauft...
Nun müsste dort ein Ventil komplett getauscht werden!
Gibt es ne Möglichkeit dieses zutauschen ohne die Nähte aufzumachen?
Oder weiß jemand, wo man das kostengüstig machen lassen kann,am besten Raum Hamburg oder Mecklenburg Vorpommern
Danke für eure Hilfe..


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ruf Frank von Schlauchbootreparatur.de an!
Der ist ne absolute Koryphäe in Sachen Schlauchbootreparatur. Der hat auch die nötigen Ersatzteile am Start!
www.schlauchbootreparatur.de


----------



## Dieter1944 (4. August 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

So, nun ist ja der lang ersehte Übersommer da. Immer noch keiner Schlauchboot - Beiträge.

Gut, dann will ich mal. Kann sein, dass ich das Thema hier schon hatte, ich weiß es nicht mehr und will nicht alles durchblättern.

Ich habe mir vorn am Wagen, einzudrehen in das Gewinde der Abschleppöse, einen Kupplungskopf gebaut.

Gewerblich wird das auch angeboten:
http://www.rangierkopf.com/

Vorweg, es ist nur eine Rangierhilfe. Auf öffentlicher Straße verboten. macht ja auch keinen Sinn.

Ich nutze die Rangierhilfe nahezu immer, wenn ich allein slippe.
Ich kann punktgenau dort hinfahren, wo ich will und sehe auch genau, wie weit ich ins Wasser hinein fahre. Ich liebe es nämlich nicht, wenn die Lager ins Wasser kommen .

Nun gut, ich habe eine für mein Fahrzeug übliche Abschleppöse durchsägen und verlängern lassen. Dazu wurde sehr stabiler Stahl genommen und die Schweißung erfolgte von einem Fachmann. 

Nun folgen ein paar Bilder:




































Gruß Dieter


----------



## Allesfänger (4. August 2013)

Gute Idee, hört sich einfach an  ...


Wie viele Auflagerollen hat denn dein Trailer für das Schlauchi? Original sind ja an dem Harbeck 450 nicht sooo viele die einen Optimalen Schlauchboot Transport bewerkstelligen.

MfG Alex.


----------



## Dieter1944 (4. August 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Richtig Alex. Ich habe den Trailer an das Boot angepasst. Die hinteren inneren Räder/Rollen der Seitenstützen stützen noch das Heckbrett ab. Die beiden hinteren Slippräder verhindern das seitwärts Abrutschen des Kiels beim Ablassen und Hochslippen.
Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte:











































Gruß Dieter


----------



## Allesfänger (5. August 2013)

Hast du die Rollen da selber dran gebruzelt oder gibt es da was fertiges von Harbeck für den 450er? 

MfG


----------



## Dieter1944 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Bruzzeln tue ich nur am Grill |rolleyes

Es gibt diese Rollen in unterschiedlichen Längen bzw. Rollenpaaren.

Z.B. bei Gründl,  Segelladen.de und EMS Marine. Ich habe bei Segelladen.de bestellt. Dort war es am günstigsten.


http://www.segelladen.de/Inhalt-untergruppen53/rollen.htm

"Seitenrollen"


Gruß Dieter


----------



## WalKo (28. September 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Bin gerade dabei mir  auch ein Schlauchboot zuzulegen. 
Habe aber gar keine Erfahrung mit Schlauchbooten, nur mit GFK und Alu Mietbooten in Norwegen.
20 PS, 4-Takt Kurzschaft Honda ist schon vorschnell gekauft, weil mir der Preis von 1900€ für ein 2006er Modell mit Fernsteuerung und mitgelieferter Pinne günstig erschien, im Vergleich zu dem was sonst in den Verkaufsanzeigen gewünscht wird. 

Denke jetzt als Norwegenfahrer  an ein 4,5-4,7m  Schlauchboot. 
Das soll zusammenlegbar sein, da ich als Stadtbewohner sonst für einen Trailer  einen Privatpakplatz mieten müsste der mich zusätzlich zu den Trailerkosten ca. 240€ im Jahr kosten würde.  
Aber ich sehe fast niemand der ein Schlauchboot dieser Größe benutzt, obwohl fast alle Platz haben wollen. Deswegen Frage ich mich was sind es für Nachteile die so gravierend wiegen das man darauf verzichtet?  

Was für Geschwindigkeit darf ich mit so einem Boot und dem 20 PS Motor in etwa erwarten, bei 3 Mann mit Angelgerödel, sagen wir mal 400kg Beladung?  

Kann man überhaupt zu dritt von so einem Boot in Norwegen angeln oder ist es zu eng?

Wie verträgt sich ein Boot dieser Größe mit einem Kurzschaft? 
Etwas mehr  als die Hälfte der angebotenen Schlauchboote dieser Größe sind für Langschaft ausgelegt.  
Ich frage mich was sind die Nachteile und Vorteile.
Sollte ich eventuell den Kurzschaft wieder verkaufen und einen Langschaft kaufen, oder macht  es keinen so großen Unterschied?  

Was halten die erfahrenen Schlauchbootfahrer davon?

Ich hoffe auf Eure Hilfe bevor ich einen Fehler mache. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Tommes63 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich denke du hast den Motor für einen guten Kurs bekommen. Ob er dir was nützt is ne andere Sache.

Drei Mann in einem 4,5m GFK Boot wäre mir Persönlich schon recht eng und dann noch im Schlauchboot, da müßt ihr vielleicht etwas kuscheln. Die Schläuche nehmen viel Platz weg.

Hier auf Binnengewässern is das sicher kein Problem, aber Norwegen würd ich mir noch mal überlegen|kopfkrat.

Schaftlänge richtet nach der Spiegelhöhe, ein Kurzschaftmotor braucht einen Spiegel für Kurzschaftmotoren. Alles andere macht keinen Sinn.

Rennen wirst du damit nicht gewinnen, aber ihr kommt damit ganz gut voran.

Ich hab von Norwegenangeln keine Ahnung, aber die Wellen an der Küste verlangen hochbordigere Boote als Binnengewässer und sicher auch eine Spiegelhöhe für LS Motoren.

Hol dir ein Schlauchi für Binnen und miete dir in Nowegen was.


----------



## WalKo (29. September 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Das mit dem mieten in Norwegen ist klar, wenn wir mehr als zu dritt sind. 
Habe wir auch bis jetzt immer so gemacht. 
Das Problem dabei ist das wir gerne auf Campingplätzen Hütten mieten und da ist es mit Boot mieten oft schwierig wenn man spontan kommt ( bei uns fasst die Regel), oder die Mietboote sind gar nicht vorhanden oder taugen oft noch weniger als ein Schlauchboot.  Habe deswegen bei  einige  Gästen Schlauchboote gesehen.  Es ist natürlich nicht am offenen Atlantik. Ist eher in den Fjorden wo die Wellen nicht so hoch werden.  
Will es auch am Ebro Delta, vielleicht auch mal am Rügener Bodden  nutzen. 
Am Ebro Delta wollten die dieses Jahr 430€ für eine Woche, 4m, 13,5PS Boot.  
Für ein 5m, 50 PS wären es 680€ gewesen. Kann man sich selber ausrechnen was es kostet wen man da 2 oder 3 Wochen im Sommerurlaub bleibt.
Als ich sah wie zwei ältere sonnen gebrannte Herren vom Camping neben dran ein ca. 4m, 15PS Schlauchboot voll Angelzeug zu Wasser ließen und Richtung Meer verschwanden, dachte ich mir das ist die preiswerte brauchbare Lösung um unabhängig und spontan sein zu können. 
Jetzt setze ich das in die tat um. 
Aber es ist schwierig Infos zur ca. 4.6m Schlauchbootgröße zu bekommen oder eines  irgendwo anschauen.  Warum nutzt diese Größe fasst niemand ?

Das auf einen hohen Spiegel für einen Langschaft ein Langschaft Motor gehört ist klar.
Aber warum gibt es Anbieter die in die Bootsgröße einen Langschaft Spiegel einbauen,
andere einen Kurzschaft, und z.B Allroundmarin Poker 460 kann man mit beiden Spiegeln haben. 
Ich wollte wissen ob es da größere Nachteile für den Kurzschaft in dieser Bootsgröße hat.  
Wäre blöd wenn man gleich einen Langschaft kauft und dann nach dem Praxistest feststellt das  man doch ein kleineres Boot haben möchte und die sind alle für kurzschaft Außenborder gebaut.   

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Tommes63 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



WalKo schrieb:


> Am Ebro Delta wollten die dieses Jahr 430€ für eine Woche, 4m, 13,5PS Boot.
> Für ein 5m, 50 PS wären es 680€ gewesen.


O.k. das schmälert die Urlaubskasse.


WalKo schrieb:


> Aber es ist schwierig Infos zur ca. 4.6m Schlauchbootgröße zu bekommen  oder eines  irgendwo anschauen.  Warum nutzt diese Größe fasst niemand  ?


Sicher weil in dieser Größe weniger zerlegbare gefahren werden, sondern mehr Festrumpfschlauchboote, sogenannte RIB´s. Unter Anglern eher weniger verbreitet, da Mann ein RIB Trailern muß oder einen Liegeplatz nutzt, nimmt Mann besser gleich ein Angelboot.





WalKo schrieb:


> Aber warum gibt es Anbieter die in die Bootsgröße einen Langschaft Spiegel einbauen
> ...
> Ich wollte wissen ob es da größere Nachteile für den Kurzschaft in dieser Bootsgröße hat.


Keine Ahnung, vielleicht unterschiedliche Schlauchdurchmesser.#c
Mehr fällt mir erst mal nicht ein. Versuchs doch mal im Schlauchbootforum, die haben da mehr Ahnung. #6Meine kurze Schlauchbootzeit kann da nicht mithalten#t.


----------



## Dieter1944 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Die AB Nutzung Normalschaft und Langschaft ( NS und LS) richtet sich nach den Angaben des Herstellers des Bootes. LS Motoren haben höhere Spiegel. Das sind zwar nur ein paar Zentimeter, aber schützt vor Welleneinspülungen ins Boot. Ich habe ein 4,30 Lodestar Bj. 1999. Es wird nicht mehr gebaut, brauchst also nicht zu suchen. Es hat ein Spiegel für NS Motoren. Weil das Boot allerdings Schläuche von 50 cm Durchmesser hat, liegt es so hoch, dass noch nie Wasser hinten rein geschwappt ist. Je "dicker" die Schläuche, je höher liegt das Boot im Wasser und je besser kann man drauf sitzen. 
Ich wundere mich manchmal über die Kommentare. Wie kann ich selbst schreiben, dass ich keinen  Ahnung habe, aber trotzdem Ratschläge gebe. Begreife ich nicht.
Mein Boot war schon zigmal in Norwegen, meist als Zweitboot zum Hausboot. Ein Schlauchboot ist schon deshalb ein ideales Angelboot, weil es nicht krängt (nicht schaukelt), sondern nur auf den Wellen "auf und ab" fährt. Mein Sohn neigt sehr schnell dazu seekrank zu werden. Nie aber auf dem Schlauchboot!.
Mich persönlich nervt das Auf- und Abbauen. Ich bin allerdings auch nicht mehr der jüngste. Bei uns liegt das Boot immer auf einem Trailer und wird so auch mit genommen (Norwegen, DK, Fehmarn und Kroatien) Meins wiegt allerdings auch 100 kg leer! Das ist aber das übliche Gewicht bei solchen Booten! Das muss dann auch noch mit dem ganzen Gerödel transportiert, also ins Wasser gebracht werden. Ich sag dir voraus: Das ist nicht leicht|supergri|supergri.
Ich habe eine E-Klasse Kombi. Mit dem Boot und dem Motor ( 30 PS) ist der Kofferraum ohne umgelegte Sitze voll|rolleyes!! VOLL!!!. Derartige Boote sind nach meiner Einschätzung nicht mehr als "!Kofferraumboote" zu bezeichnen. 
So, noch ein paar Fotos. !Alte" Leser hier kennen sie schon, weils ja letztlich immer die gleichen Fotos sind.
































Gruß Dieter


----------



## WalKo (30. September 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Normalerweise dürfte der Transport und Aufbau für mich kein Problem sein. 
Nur die Lagerung auf einem Trailer wegen der Kosten für einen Privatparkplatz möchte ich vermeiden, der auf Dauer die Anschaffungskosten eines Schlauchbootes übersteigt.
Ich werde bis auf seltene Ausnahmen wohl nie alleine aufbauen müssen, da ich auch nie alleine zum Angeln fahren werde und notfalls doch, würde sich wohl auch jemand auf dem Camping finden lassen der mal geschwind hilft und dafür mit mir auch raus fahren kann.  
Meine Frau kann wegen ihrem Rücken leider nicht wirklich helfen.  
Ich wohne zwar nur ca. 30km vom Rhein entfernt, aber so wie ich mich kenne werde ich da wohl vielleicht 2 mal im Jahr fahren. Ansonsten dürfte der Aufbau immer für mindestens mehrere Tage wenn nicht Wochen erfolgen.    
Den 50kg Motor schaffe ich auch alleine an und abzuhängen, habe ich schon ausprobiert.   
Transport geht mit meinem Kleinbus (Opel Vivaro)  mit langem Radstand  auch bei 5 Mann Besatzung mit Angelgerät noch locker im Kofferraum. Zusätzlich hat er Anhängerkupplung und  Dachträger. Mehrere  meiner Potentiellen Mitfahrer haben normale Hänger und eine Dachbox so das da überhaupt kein Problem geben dürfte auch wenn wir mal mit größerer Gruppe auf reisen gehen.  Hier mal ein Foto. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=202957&d=1370373258

Ob Langschaft oder Kurzschaft hat wohl nicht soviel mit Schlauchdurchmesser zu tun wenn die  Allroundmarin Poker mit 53cm Schlauch, mit Kurzschaft und die Grand Ranger mit 48cm Schlauch nur mit Langschaft gibt.
Das ein Langschaft auf dem Meer wegen möglichen Wasser schwappen über den Spiegel theoretisch  besser ist, leuchtet mir ein. Aber wenn das der einzige Vorteil ist kann ich wohl erstmal auch mit einem Kurzschaft leben, bis ich die Erfahrung habe selber zu beurteilen was ich brauche.  
Das LodeStar hat ja auch einen Kurzschaft, wenn ich das Richtig sehe und die Bilder könnten auch aus Norwegen stammen, oder irre ich mich da?  
LodeStar habe ich auch beim Händler gesehen und hat mir gefallen, aber als die Dame ca. 3000€ und 150kg Gewicht für da 4,0m Boot nannte war es erstmal erledigt. 
Qualität wiegt und Kostet eben, aber man muss sich erstmal sicher sein das es das richtige für einen ist.   

Habe jetzt ein Nautikpro 460 für 700€ auf dem Schirm. 
Laut Verkäufer 3 Jahre alt und 4 Monate benutzt, angeblich fast Neuwertig. 
Leider ca. 600km entfernt, aber der Verkäufer überzeugte mich am Telefon, so das wir uns in 2 Wochen auf halbem Weg treffen wollen. 
Hier die Beschreibung vom dem nahezu identischen ein wenig größerem Nachfolger, den ich lieber hätte, leider kein gebraucht Angebot zu finden.
http://www.nautikpro.de/nautikpro_faltbar.html 
Bitte um eure Meinung dazu.
Siht dem Lodestar nicht unähnlich was natürlich nichts heißen muss. 

Denke damit erstmal Erfahrung zu sammeln und werde dann weiter sehen.

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Dorschjäger010 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Schlauchbootangler...#h
ich hab da mal eine Frage an euch...ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir ein Schlauchboot kaufe zum Angel im Küstennahen bereich der Ostsee (Lübecker Bucht,Fehmarn usw). Im Internet bin ich auf diese Seite getroffen.

http://www.hps-boats.de/de/Schlauchboote 

Kennt jemand von euch diese Schlauchboote oder hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Booten...würde mich mal interesieren.

Gruß Tom #:


----------



## Dieter1944 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Tom, ich kenne das Boot nicht. Aber  die Material dicke spricht positiv für das Boot und eigentlich auch der Preis. Scheint kein "Billigboot" zu sein. #6

Durch knapp 1 mm mehrlagiges PVC ziehst du so leicht keinen Angelhaken#6


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Schneiderfisch (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Tom, 
habe diesen Anbieter auch erwogen als ich mich nach einem Schlauchboot umgetan habe, zumal der relativ dichtbei ist  für mich...
Ich halte die rein von den Bildern auch für Preis-Leistungs-akzeptabel


----------



## Stefan111x (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo!

Jo, ich bin seit diesen Jahr stolzer besitzer eines HP 360.Bin mit der Verarbeitung absolut zufrieden.
Nutze dieses Boot viel im Brandenburger raum, hatte es dieses Jahr aber auch schon auf Rügen mit. Wir waren zu 2 und hatten auch bei Windstärke 4-5 keinerlei Probleme auf dem Bodden.
Als Außenborder habe ich einen 15 PS 2 takt von Yamaha. Das bötchen kommt schnell in Gleitfahrt und lässt sich auch dann noch super lenken!

Also meinerseits klare Empfehlung!#6#6

Hoffe es hilft Dir etwas weiter, bei Fragen auch gerne per PN.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dorschjäger010 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi...
ich danke euch allen erst einmal für die schnellen Antworten#6 
Es hört sich ja ganz positiv an was ihr zu den Booten geschrieben habt.

Da ich nicht unter Zeitdruck stehe werde ich warten und dieses Jahr mal wieder die Hanseboot (26.10.2013 - 03.11.2013) in Hamburg besuchen. Werde mir dann vor Ort Schlauchboote angucken und mal vergleichen. Da kann ich mir dann auch gleich ein Bild machen über Ausstatung, Gewicht und welche Länge für mich in Frage kommt, 3,30m 3,60m oder 3,80. Also vielen Dank an euch. 

Gruß Tom#:


----------



## Schneiderfisch (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Das kannste dir sparen!
letztes Jahr haben sich genau 2 Anbieter entschieden dort auszustellen. das Jahr zuvor waren es 4. Und das waren auch keine reinen Schlauchbootanbieter, sondern Händler die auch welche ausgestellt hatten.
Der einzige reine schlauchbootdealer war Avila Marine, zu dem wollte ich auch, der hat aber ganz kurzfristig abgesagt und so habe ich mir das auch gespart. Wenn du kannst, schaue vorher ins Ausstellerverzeichnis, sonst wird das ein Reinfall. wäre schade drum....


----------



## Dorschjäger010 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@ Schneiderfisch....das hört sich ja nicht so dolle an #d ...ich dachte das es mehr Aussteller für Schlauchboote auf der Hanseboot gibt. Das letzte mal als ich da war, ist bestimmt schon 6-7 Jahre her, da habe ich nur nach GFK-Booten geguckt weil ich zu dieser Zeit eins hatte. Da war das Interesse an Schlauchbooten eher gering. Der Tipp mit den Ausstellerverzeichnis ist echt super #6 werd ich mal googlen...Dank dir für den Tipp


----------



## Schneiderfisch (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Die ganze Hanseboot ist ein Trauerspiel!
Wird immer weniger...angeblich soll aber für uns Angler dieses Jahr etwas dolles zu sehen sein...so wurde mir zumindest letztes Jahr vom Messenmanagement entschuldigenderweise mitgeteilt, da das Anglerforum letztes Jahr NICHT stattfand...
Werde mal gleich die Website checken, ob dort was davon zu finden ist...


----------



## Hans Olsen (3. November 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@all, Hallo, fahre seit längerer Zeit ein recht altes Pischel Bolero mit Holzboden und eingebautem Holzkiel, welches wohl so langsam aber sicher den Geist aufgibt. Ich habe es schon mehrmal geflickt, aber es ist dann doch innerhalb von 2 Tagen wieder platt.

Ich habe schon mehrere Schlauchis beäugt, auch welche mit Festrumpf (RIB). Es darf halt nicht so schwer sein, da ich es  eigentlich allein über die Düne ziehen muss. Ausgestattet mit Slipräder und nem Motor von 3,5 PS sind das in der Summe gut 70 kg und das ist es jedesmal ne ganz schöne Schlepperei. Das alte Pischel Bolero ist aber echt sau schwer. Morgens um 4 will ich meine Familie nicht auch noch mit Bootschieben nerven. Sitze meist allein im Boot, von daher sind wohl 3,00 m völlig ausreichend. Dann kommt auch noch das Thema Winterlagerung auf mich zu. Eigentlich kommt nur die Außenlagerung auf so nem Hilfsslipwagen in Frage, woanders habe ich keinen Platz. Sollte halt ein wenig Bodenfreiheit haben, muss ja dem kriechenden Tieren nicht auch noch ein zusätzliches Winterlager bescheren. Bin für jeden hilfreichen Tipp dankbar.

Gruß H.O.


----------



## Dieter1944 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Hans, was willst Du uns damit sagen?;+|rolleyes


----------



## Hans Olsen (3. November 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@Dieter1944,

dass ich ein neues Schlauchboot suche und bisher noch keins gefunden habe und gerne von den Erfahrungen anderer zerre, bevor ich mich von den superSonderangeboten der ebay Gemeinde verleiten lasse. Kostenpunkt: ca. 1.000 €

Gruß H.O.


----------



## Dieter1944 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ok Hans|supergri. Du brauchst ein leichtes Boot. Dann rate ich Dir, eines mit aufblasbarem Boden zu nehmen. Die Böden sind heute schon so hart, dass man drauf stehen kann. Ist es Dir nicht stabil genug, lässt es sich noch weiter stabilisieren, indem man eine Holzplatte innen über den aufblasbaren Boden legt, vorher aber so anpasst und zuschneidet, dass es passend noch innen von den Seitenschläuchen stabilisiert/eingeklemmt wird. Damit es an den Schläuchen nicht scheuert, einen Gartenschlauch aufschneiden und außen drüber stülpen (über das Brett). 
Zu Typ und Hersteller möchte ich mich nur insofern äußern, dass da jeder seinen Favoriten hat. In der Preisklasse unter 1000 € findest du sicher was. Irgendwie bis du ja aber auch leistungsmäßig eingeschränkt, denn 3,5 PS sind ja nun auch nicht gerade der Renner.


----------



## Hans Olsen (3. November 2013)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@Dieter1944,

die 3,5 PS haben für das über 50 Kg schwere Boot bisher gereicht, da war ich in nicht mal 10 Minuten da, wo ich hinwollte. Ich fahr eh nicht so weit raus, da ich ewig brauchen würde, uim auf Tiefe zu kommen. Ich hatte erst einen 10 PS Motor, der war mir dann doch zu schwer und der separate Tank war irgendwie immer im Weg. So habe ich mir den 3,5 PSer zugelegt, der mit 20 Kg auch mitgeschleppt werden muss. Ich muss mit meinem Boot zudem auch noch bergauf über die Düne, die jedes Jahr "wächst". Die Bedingungen auf dem Lande sind nicht ideal, aber auf dem Wasser schon. Jetzt brauch ich eben noch ein neues Schlauchi, was sich aber eben nicht nach den ersten 10 Monaten auflöst, da es eigentlich immer im Freien liegt, unbenutzt dann abgedeckt.

Gruß H.O.


----------



## mitschnacker (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin zusammen,

ich habe auch mal eine wahrschienlich triviale Frage, allerdings bin ich seit kurzem erst Besitzer eines 3,70m Schlauchbootes in Kombination mit einem 15 PS Tohatsu AB (MFS 15 S).

Jedenfalls habe ich bei meiner ersten Fahrt festgestellt, dass der Motor bei schneller Gleitfahrt anfängt zu "blubbern". Das Geräusch kommt, soweit ich in er Lage war dies einzugrenzen, aus der Nähe des Propellers. Also von knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob dieses Geräusch bei schneller Fahrt normal ist und woher es kommt?
Kommt das ggf. vom Auspuff?
Ansinsten habe ich schon überlegt, ob der Motor vielleicht etwas tiefer getrimmt werden muss, weil der Propeller nur knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche ist. Aber fährend der Fahrt kommt er jedenfalls nicht aus dem Wasser ;-).

Bitte entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit. Aber da der Motor und das Boot quasi noch nagelneu sind möchte ich nur wissen, ob das mit dem "Blubbern" so seine Richtigkeit hat.

Danke und Grüße
Thomas


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich habe da auch eine Frage.  Ich besitze ein Quicksilver 380 hd,  welches ich mit Konsolen Stühlen und einer Alukiste ausgerüstet habe. Ein Stuhl ist am Heck und der andere relativ vorne.  Die Kiste befindet sich außermittig d.h. mehr in Richtung Heck.  Das Boot wird mit einem Honda BF 6 der angeblich auf 8 aufgemacht ist angetrieben.  Alleine komm ich noch nichtmal ins gleiten, wenn das Boot nicht bepackt ist, auch nicht wenn ich mich weiter nach vorne setze. Zu zweit mit Gepäck komm ich mir vor wie eine treibende Boje.  Ist das normal ?


----------



## Schneiderfisch (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Jupp! 

Weisst doch, Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, ausser durch nochmehr Hubraum :m


----------



## Tulpe2 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



mitschnacker schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich habe auch mal eine wahrschienlich triviale Frage, allerdings bin ich seit kurzem erst Besitzer eines 3,70m Schlauchbootes ...



Mess' mal Deine Spiegelhöhe: kann sein, dass der Motor nicht tief genug hängt.




SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich habe da auch eine Frage. ...



... ich komme allein/leeres Boot mit meinem YAM330S und einem aufgemachtem Yamaha6D (2Zyl./2Takt) auf ca. 30 km/h (GPS).


----------



## deinosuchus (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi!

@SpinnAngler93
Ich hab ein 320er Schlauchi, auch mit 6/8 PS Aussenboarder. Bin selber rel. schwer (120kg) und komm nur ins Gleiten, wenn ich mich gaaanz nach vorn setze. Bleib ich weiter hinten, ist mehr als ca. 8km/h nicht drin. Verdrängerfahrt halt...

Gleitet die Kiste auf, wirds aber schlagartig flott 

Gruß...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Allein mein Schlauchboot ohne Kiste Stühle Motor wiegt 100kg dann noch motor Stühle kiste anker Gepäck 2 Personen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mozartkugel (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

hab letztes mal nicht aufgepasst und am Ufer ist ein Schlauch ca. 4cm aufgerissen. Hab es heute geflickt und zur Probe aufgeblasen scheint zu halten, puh |supergri

Keine Angst vorm reparieren, ist alles halb so wild.


----------



## mitschnacker (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Mess' mal Deine Spiegelhöhe: kann sein, dass der Motor nicht tief genug hängt.



OK, also normal ist dieses Geräusch nicht bei schneller Fahrt? 

Wenn es weiterhilft: Es handelt sich um ein Mission Craft Master 370.

Würde es dann ggf. einmal probieren den Motor tiefer zu hängen - sofern möglich.


----------



## Dieter1944 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Mein Motor hängt so tief im Wasser ohne, dass ich drin sitze.
Für mein Boot ist der Motor so optimal eingestellt.


----------



## noisewal (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich hatte das selbe Problem und habe den Motor ganz runtergetrimmt, danach gings. Allgemein glaube ich, sind die 15 PS für die kleinen Schlauchboote etwas viel, wenn man alleine fährt, das ist dann sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

noisewal


----------



## mitschnacker (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Danke Dieter und noisewal für eure Rückmeldung.  Ich glaube so tief ist mein Motor auch etwa im Wasser.  Aber muss ich nochmal prüfen. Bei Dir blubbert nichts, Dieter? 
Werde es zunächst auch so probieren, indem ich den Motor ganz nach unten trimme und hoffen, dass dieses Geblubber bei schneller Fahrt dann weg ist. Wir waren übrigens zu zweit im Boot.
Weniger PS möchte ich nicht 

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## hajos (5. August 2014)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



WalKo schrieb:


> Das mit dem mieten in Norwegen ist klar, wenn wir mehr als zu dritt sind.
> Habe wir auch bis jetzt immer so gemacht.
> Das Problem dabei ist das wir gerne auf Campingplätzen Hütten mieten und da ist es mit Boot mieten oft schwierig wenn man spontan kommt ( bei uns fasst die Regel), oder die Mietboote sind gar nicht vorhanden oder taugen oft noch weniger als ein Schlauchboot.  Habe deswegen bei  einige  Gästen Schlauchboote gesehen.  Es ist natürlich nicht am offenen Atlantik. Ist eher in den Fjorden wo die Wellen nicht so hoch werden.
> Will es auch am Ebro Delta, vielleicht auch mal am Rügener Bodden  nutzen.
> ...



Hallo Waldemar

War mit meiner Frau mit einem Allroundmarin Poker 430(Langschaft)ca. 300km nördlich von Trondheim.Haben im Fjord(Osen) und auch auf dem Atlantik (in Küstennähe) geangelt.
Sind mit dem Boot sehr zufrieden.Mit 20Ps müsstet ihr mit drei Leuten im 460'er gut zurecht kommen.Langschaft würde ich empfehlen.

"Petri Heil", Hajos


----------



## Harryyy (17. März 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo ich bin auf der suche nach einem Schlauchboot . 
Es gibt ja so viele Marken bei Ebay und sonst wo |kopfkrat 
Aber welches ist sehr zu empfehlen ? Möchte eins mit Alu Boden oder Holz Boden haben so um die 300cm - 400cm und damit auf der Ostsee fahren 

Mfg


----------



## Tulpe2 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi Harry,

setz Dir ein Preislimit, überleg was Du willst (1 oder 2 Sitzbretter, Süllrand, Aluboden ...) und seh' mal die Angebote durch.

Auch wenn ein "Listenboot" beim Laden-Händler ggf. etwas über dem Limit liegen mal anrufen.
Ich hab vor 4 Wochen ein 2015er Boot etwa 500,- unter Listenpreis bekommen: die wollen zum Saisonstart die neuen Modelle im Laden haben und trennen sich zum guten Kurs von den Ausstellungsbooten.


----------



## Angler9999 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Harryyy,
Benutze mal bitte die Suchfunktion. Zum Thema ostseetaugliches Boot ist sehr viel geschrieben worden. Jährlich verunglücken so einige, weil sie viele unterschätzt haben. Nicht zuletzt das Schlauchboot. Ein Schlauchboot ist bei aufkommenden Wind nicht genug lenkbar, weil es kein Kiel hat.
Das nur am Rande. Viel Glück bei der Suche bzw. Auswahl.


----------



## Tulpe2 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ein Schlauchboot ist bei aufkommenden Wind nicht genug lenkbar, weil es kein Kiel hat.



Hast Du _den _Durchblick? |kopfkrat
Es gibt sogar Schlauchboote mit festem Kiel aus GfK oder Alu (RIB), die einfacheren zum auf/abbauen mit Innenkiel aus Holz, GfK, Alu oder einfach zum aufblasen. |bigeyes

Es geht hier nicht um Badeboote.
Ich benutze seit 30 Jahren beruflich und privat Schlauchboote auf der Ostsee.

Dass man nicht bei Sturm raus fährt und eine gewisse Ausrüstung haben sollte ist wohl auch klar.


----------



## Tulpe2 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Kein Angel-Wetter:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ekqxr_85yis


----------



## Dieter1944 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



tulpe2 schrieb:


> hast du _den _durchblick? |kopfkrat
> es gibt sogar schlauchboote mit festem kiel aus gfk oder alu (rib), die einfacheren zum auf/abbauen mit innenkiel aus holz, gfk, alu oder einfach zum aufblasen. |bigeyes
> 
> es geht hier nicht um badeboote.
> ...




danke!


----------



## Fidde (19. März 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Genau, Rettungsorganisationen und das Militär benutzen Sclauchboote weil es egal ist wo sie ankommen, sie werden einfach überall gebraucht. #q#q


----------



## Tulpe2 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Fidde schrieb:


> ... benutzen Sclauchboote weil es egal ist wo sie ankommen,....



Radar, GPS, Kartenplotter, Kompass alles an Bord (leider nicht meins - war eine Produktpräsentation der Fa. "Boomeranger"):


----------



## Tulpe2 (15. Juli 2016)

*Trolling mit der Gummi-Yacht*

Hi,

letzten Winter gab es eine neue Gummi-Yacht: ein YAM380S.

Nun hatte ich ja für mein YAM330S schon eine Trollig-Lösung gebastelt:






Die langen Sitzbretter wollte ich übernehmen und da meine Holde regelmäßig ihr "Sitzfleisch" beklagt, noch richtige Bootssitze auf Springfield-Drehteller nachrüsten.
Dieser Aufbau kommt natürlich nur zum Einsatz, wenn Schleppangeln auf dem Plan steht oder das Boot mehrere Tage hintereinander aufgebaut bleibt.
Zeitansatz zum Auf-/Abbauen ca. 30 min.






Die Sitzbretter wurden mit einem 80x40 mm 8er "I"-Profil (Nutschiene) verbunden und liegen nun völlig verwindungssteif auf dem Boot.











Die Rutenhalter wurde auf kleine Adapterplatten aus Alu verschraubt.
Bei dieser Anordnung ragt keine unserer Schleppangeln mit dem Griff direkt ins Boot (weiter als der Schlauch).






Der ganze Aufbau wird zusätzlich nach unten mit einfachen Gurten gesichert






Als Scheuerschutz wurden dicke Mousepads unter die Sitzbretter geklebt.


----------



## man1ac (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Mal ne Frage da ich grad im Urlaub dran vorbei gelaufen bin.
Meine Freundin und ich sind total begeistert von Schlauchboot Kayaks. Der Platzbedarf ist einfach mega praktisch für uns. Wir würden damit z.B. auf unseren heimischen Seen oder auchmal auf der Isar in Österreich (bzw da unten auf kleinen Flüssen) umherpaddeln wollen.

Da ich sehr gerne Barsch/Forelle fische, wollte ich fragen ob jemand schon Erfahrugnen mit sowas hat? Also einfach Tackletasche hintenreinlegen, 1 kleine Baitcastrute dabei und ab gehts.

Sollte doch eigentlich problemlos gehen? Klar weiß ich dass das kein richtiges Boot ersetzt, aber ich hab halt einfach nicht den Platz dafür. Beim besten Willen nich ;(


----------



## Barschler (21. August 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Boardies!

Ich habe die SuFu benutzt aber nicht so erfolgreich gewesen...
Meine Frage: wie trägt ihr eure Schlauchboote wenn Sie eingepackt sind? In den Originaltaschen? Die so schön zum aufklappen gehen? Meine ist so eine; ich finde Sie gut aber das Tragen ist schwierig...wenn ich z.B. Treppen benutze z.B. oder eine längere Strecke tragen muß daß schafft mich...obwohl das Boot auch nicht so schwer ist aber es ist irgendwie so sperrig...wie tut ihr Euch helfen? :g


----------



## davidhecht (22. August 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem kleinen auslegeboot fürs karpfenangeln. Die speziellen "karpfenboote" renommierter Hersteller sind mir aber einfach zu teuer, um nur 100 Meter zum Spot hin und zurück zurudern. Nun frage ich euch ob ihr Empfehlungen habt für kleine robuste Schlauchboote von keinen speziellen angelfirmen ? Preissegment wäre bis ca 200 Euro! Optimal wäre kleines Packmaß der Rest ist nicht so wichtig! Und hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Firma aqua storm gemacht ? Die Boote sind günstig jedoch lese ich wenig im Internet weshalb ich etwas misstrauisch bin ! Vielen Dank


----------



## Justin123 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



davidhecht schrieb:


> Bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem kleinen auslegeboot fürs karpfenangeln. Die speziellen "karpfenboote" renommierter Hersteller sind mir aber einfach zu teuer, um nur 100 Meter zum Spot hin und zurück zurudern. Nun frage ich euch ob ihr Empfehlungen habt für kleine robuste Schlauchboote von keinen speziellen angelfirmen ? Preissegment wäre bis ca 200 Euro! Optimal wäre kleines Packmaß der Rest ist nicht so wichtig! Und hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Firma aqua storm gemacht ? Die Boote sind günstig jedoch lese ich wenig im Internet weshalb ich etwas misstrauisch bin ! Vielen Dank




Bin auch auf der Suche. Will aber schon was ordentliches was hält aber will auch nicht zuviel ausgeben. Werde mir wahrscheinlich das Sportex Shelf 200 holen. 
http://sportex-germany.de/sportex-schlauchboote-online-shop/schlauchboot-sportex-shelf-200.html

Hat für die größe einen angenehmen Preis. 

Es gibt aber auch noch das Delta 

Schau mal hier: 

http://sportex-germany.de/sportex-schlauchboote-online-shop/schlauchboot-sportex-delta.html

Ab ca 240 Euro zu bekommen.


----------



## jkc (22. August 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi, habe selber auch nen Sportex Delta 210 SLT ist voll geil das Ding und was günstigeres in der Qualität ist mir auch nicht bekannt. Bzw. wenn dann nur was über ne Ebay-Auktion, da müsste man dann die Auge nach den Vimare-Booten Ausschau halten.

Habe mal auf der Seite von Aqua-Storm geschaut, Infos sind da kaum vorhanden, habe noch nicht mal was zum Lieferumfang gefunden. Habe keinen Zweifel an der Qualität der Boote.
Preislich aber etwa auf Sportex-Niveau, wobei ich Ebay jetzt nicht einsehen kann, da sind die Dinger glaube ich noch günstiger.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich zu nem Einlege(-Latten-)boden raten, notfalls einen Eigenbau und ich denke das ganz kleine ohne Ruderdollen kann man getrost vergessen.

Grüße JK


----------



## d.b. (22. August 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit den Aquaparx Schlauchbooten gemacht? Sind ja relativ günstig und ich überlege mir das 230er zuzulegen.

Grüße


----------



## davidhecht (22. August 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Vielen Dank Leute ich schau mich mal nach den genannten Booten um !

Gruß


----------



## Sebbo85 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



d.b. schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit den Aquaparx Schlauchbooten gemacht? Sind ja relativ günstig und ich überlege mir das 230er zuzulegen.
> 
> Grüße



Das "normale" soll ne recht dünne Haut haben, würde also das etwas teurere Pro Modell bevorzugen, Service soll super sein.. Boote Koch vertreibt die Teile hier in DE und er wird dir ne ehrliche Aussage über Zuverlässigkeit etc geben können


----------



## Justin123 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, habe selber auch nen Sportex Delta 210 SLT ist voll geil das Ding und was günstigeres in der Qualität ist mir auch nicht bekannt. Bzw. wenn dann nur was über ne Ebay-Auktion, da müsste man dann die Auge nach den Vimare-Booten Ausschau halten.
> 
> Habe mal auf der Seite von Aqua-Storm geschaut, Infos sind da kaum vorhanden, habe noch nicht mal was zum Lieferumfang gefunden. Habe keinen Zweifel an der Qualität der Boote.
> Preislich aber etwa auf Sportex-Niveau, wobei ich Ebay jetzt nicht einsehen kann, da sind die Dinger glaube ich noch günstiger.
> ...




Wie dick  ist den die Bootshaut? Ist bei Sportex leider nicht angegeben. 0,9?


----------



## jkc (22. August 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi, ich meine schon, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Gucke mal nachher ob ich mir das aufgeschrieben hatte.
Edit: Nö, hatte ich nicht, hatte mal am Filckenmaterial (Reststücke) gemessen aber nicht notiert.

Grüße JK


----------



## Justin123 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Aber ist schon ne ordentliche Dicke? Also vergleichbar mit anderen Karpfen-Montage-Auslege-Drill Boote der kleineren Klasse? Kein 0815 Badepaddelboot.


----------



## jkc (22. August 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ja, ich hab jetzt überlegt ob 0,9 oder 0,7mm.
Robust ist das Teil, ich habe es jetzt zwei Jahre im Einsatz, nie geschont, oft über Nacht im Wasser auf der Steinpackung liegen wo ich auch ein- und aussteige. Mein über 30kg schwerer Hunnie fährt auch oft mit und selbst die Krallen auf dem Gummiboden - gar kein Thema.
Hat bisher nur einige leichte Kratzer auf der Unterseite davon getragen und wird mich vermutlich noch einige Jahre begleiten.

Grüße JK


----------



## Justin123 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Okay, danke.


----------



## Tulpe2 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Barschler schrieb:


> ... wie trägt ihr eure Schlauchboote wenn Sie eingepackt sind? ...



DIE Tasche habe ich auch :c

Ich rolle alles so gut es geht zusammen (mit eingeschlagenen Schläuchen) und dann ein handliches Tau drum.
Liegt dann auch so offen im Keller, nur ein Segeltuch drüber auf 'ner dicken Pappe.


----------



## Barschler (22. August 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ja die Tasche ist zwar schön von dem Faltprinzip usw. aber die Henkel sind teilweise zu lang; es fehlen zusätzliche Griffe oder kleinere Henkel an anderen Stellen.  Das Gewicht ist nicht so daß Problem bin in der Lage auch viel mehr anzuheben...aber wenn die Arme dann auseinander gehen...ist schon Schwierig dann. Die Hebelwirkung mischt sich da ein #q und dann sind geringere Gewichte schon problematisch...wie schon geschrieben dann Treppen usw. Strecke laufen...hab leider kein Haus u. Grundstück. Das wäre dann kein Problem.
Vielleich noch etwas um die Tasche herum? Spanngurte oder so wo man besser greifen kann?
Wie schon geschrieben da nicht so viel Platz muß ich dann die Tasche auch Überkopf hieven...auf dem Boden möchte ich Sie nicht lassen da Mäuse in der Gegend...


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. September 2016)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Servus, kann sein das es hier schon mal als Frage gekommen ist, ich und ein Kumpel haben ein Schlauchboot( Jet Line sea cat 360) wir wollen gerne eine Elektrische Ankerwinde anbringen.

Es gibt die Ösen für die Halterung der Bugplatte das man die Min kota Deckhand montieren kann.

Es soll aber eine andere drauf die günstiger ist (Fisherman 25) wie könnte man die Montieren ?


----------



## Justin123 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi, jemand erfahrung hiermit oder ähnlichem?

https://www.bauhaus.info/wassersport/schlauchboot-230-s-crystalbay-/p/23845280

Gerade der Preis, die Größe und der feste Spiegel machen es sehr interessant. Andererseits ist es dafür natürlich sehr günstig..

Benötigt wird es nur auf Seen zum Auslegen, Füttern, Spotsuche und eventuell mal zum Drillen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Justin123 schrieb:


> ...
> Benötigt wird es nur auf Seen zum Auslegen, Füttern, Spotsuche und eventuell mal zum Drillen.




... aber alles schön im sitzen!
Ein klassischer "Lattenboden" ist alles andere als stabil, nur alle paar cm eine etwa 10 cm breite Querleiste.
Wäre mir nichts.


----------



## Justin123 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ja ich hätte auch gerne eins mit Hochdruckluftboden allerdings wäre das nächste was in frage kommt 80 Euro teurer und auch nur 200 cm lang. Deswegen stehe ich noch so zwichen den Stühlen. Brauche es halt auch nicht all zu oft weswegen ich nicht ganz so viel ausgeben will, sonst würde ich definitiv eines ab 500€+ in betracht ziehen.


----------



## Fidde (27. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Zum Boot selbst sage ich nichts.
Ein lattenbodrn ist zum rudern völlig ok. Lege dir einfach eine Platte /Brett in Längsrichtung auf die Latten und du kannst darauf besser als auf einem Hochdruckboden stehen. Ich lege mir das Brett über die Schläuche als Sitzbank, oder auf den Boden zum stehen. Für deinen Einsatzbereich ist lattenboden erste Wahl!


----------



## Justin123 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Habe mich nun doch für das Alpuna Nautic IBT 200 mit Luftboden entschieden. 

https://www.alpuna.de/wassersport/schlauchboote/ibt-serie/396/alpuna-nautic-ibt-200-airmate?c=22

Kam heute an, macht erstmal nen guten Eindruck. Auf dem Wasser war es noch nicht. 

Nur eins finde ich komisch es gibt keine Ventile wie man es von Badebooten kennt oder so ähnlich. Sobald ich die Pumpe abziehe kommt die Luft raus und man muss schnell den Stopfen aufdrehen. Ist das normal bei solchen Schlauchbooten? Mir kommt es zwar nicht vor als würde soviel Luft entweichen das man nichtmehr aufs Wasser kann aber komisch finde ich es trotzdem.


----------



## Tulpe2 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Mittig im Ventil ist eine kleine Rändelschraube/Nippel.
Vor dem Aufpumpen knapp eine halbe Umdrehung und der Nippel springt ein Stückchen raus.
Zum Luft ablassen 'reindrücken und wieder eine halbe Umdrehung - dann bleibt das Ventil wieder 'drin und beim Verpacken kann die Restluft besser 'raus.


----------



## Justin123 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Super hat geklappt. Danke #6


----------



## Tulpe2 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

... viel Spass mit dem Böötchen.


----------



## afbaumgartner (30. April 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Erstmal Hallo zusammen!

Weil ich grade mein frischerstandenes "Seaturtle" aufrüste, denke ich, bin ich hier im richtigen Thread.
Ich wollte euch mal Bilder posten, wie ich mir mein Angelböötchen so aufbaue.
Die Eckdaten des Bootes: Fixkraft 330 aus 2012 mit Mercury  6 PS 4takt aus 2004.
Mein Angelrevier: Ionisches Meer Nordwest-Korfu und Diaponische Inseln.
Angeltechniken: Vor allem "Katheti", d.g. Driftfischen auf Meerbrassen und Grouper, Schleppfischen.

Bei der ersten Arbeitsetappe habe ich nun diverses Zubehör verbaut.
Immens wichtig ist mir die Beleuchtung.
Dafür habe ich vorne eine geklebte Aufnahme für mein Navilight (3-Farben, aber auf Zweifarbenlicht umschaltbar) und hinten eine Aufnahme am Spiegel für das Rundum- bzw. Hecklicht.















Wichtig ist mir eine Arbeitsfläche "nah am Wasser", wo ich meine Köder schneide.
Dazu habe ich mir eine Multiplexplatte 5 fach lackiert und mittels Ribmounts und verstellbaren Plattformen zum Anschrauben an die Platte ein "Sideboard" gebaut.
Darauf befinden sich derzeit zwei Starports zur Aufnahme von  Rutenhaltern etc.
Zusätzlich werden ein Downriggermount und ein Schneidebrett darauf Platz finden.
Allerdings werde ich das Sideboard noch zusätzlich am Spiegel fixieren, denn der Downrigger wird wohl eine ziemliche Belastung bringen.










Ich warte noch auf zwei Ribports, die dann auf Steuerbord geklebt werden, sodass ich das komplette Sideboard von Backbord nach Steuerbord wechseln kann.

Drei Baustellen hab ich dann noch:
Eine Heckkiste zur Aufnahme von Tank und Batterie (für die Echolote/Plotter), eine Bugkiste für Leinen, Anker, Westen, Signalmittel etc., und eine Sitzbox hinten steuerbord, wozu ich wahrscheinlich auf eine Sitzkiepe aus dem Angelbedarf zurückgreifen werde.

Hier noch ne Gesamtaufnahme:






Ich werde dann berichten.

Petri und viele Grüße, Baumi


----------



## afbaumgartner (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Leicht- und Schwermatrosen, Süß- und Salzwasserkapitäne, Fried- und Raubfischer

der Aufbau geht weiter.
Mittlerweile sind die Ribports für Steuerbord angekommen, also hab ich die Halterungen spiegelbildlich zu Backbord so geklebt, dass ich, wie geplant, das Gerödel von Back- nach Steuerbord verlegen kann.






Die Idee einer durchgehenden Heckkiste habe ich verworfen. Erstens fand ich nix fertiges in genau der richtigen Größe, und dann wollte ich Tank und Elektrik nicht in eine gemeinsame Box sperren.
Also hab ich bei Bauhaus Nautic ne vorinstallierte Batteriebox mit 2 12V-Autosteckdosen (10A abgesichert) und Schraubanschlüssen für E-Motor (30 A abgesichert)  gekauft und nochmals mit ner Autosteckdose nachgerüstet.
Allerdings bezweifel ich, dass 30A ausreichend sein werden für einen 30lbs Motor...
Muss dann ggf. nachrüsten auf 50A.
Auf die Box kommt noch ein Starport zur Aufnahme eines Echolots/Plotters.
Ich denke das ist die beste Lösung für die ansonsten zu nix brauchbare Oberfläche.

Für den 12l-Mercury-Originaltank fand ich eine sehr gut passende Kiste (29l, Alu Standardkiste, in jedem Baumarkt).
In die eine Ecke einen Durchlass gebohrt und geschnitten und die scharfe Kante gefeilt und mit umgelitztem TPE-Gurtband schlauchfreundlich gemacht. (Man sehe mir bitte die unscharfen Bilder nach)
















Einzig ein paar Entlüftungslöcher werde ich noch bodennah an der Kiste setzen.

Auch die Bugkiste habe ich auf Eis gelegt und stattdessen auf eine Bugtasche zurückgegriffen. Die wird das Nichtfischereigerödel wie Anker, Leinen, Westen etc. aufnehmen.

Als Sitz und als Angelzubehörkiste diet mir eine Alusitzkiepe, über deren Befestigung ich momentan nachdenke. Ich hab mal das Hardcore-Klett von 3M auf Band bestellt.
Damit müsste ich nicht bohren und ich könnte die Sitzkiepe vorne oder hinten fixieren.
Ich werde dann drüber berichten.

Weitere sehr wichtige Baustelle war die Nachrüstung meines Außenborders mit einer Ladespule und einem Batterieladekit.
Einziges Problem dabei war das Ziehen des Schwungrades - ohne Spezialwerkzeug unmöglich. Am Ende machte das dann ein (Boots-)Mechaniker mit Spezialwerkzeug für mich für lau.
Der Einbau ging mit den Originalteilen von Quicksilver/Mercury beängstigend einfach.
Na jedenfalls gibt die Maschine jetzt Strom.
Hab heute bei Standgas (Motor am Flusher) hinter dem Batterieladekit 14,5-14,8V konstant gemessen.
Batterie ist ne 28AH AGM, in Griechenland hab ich noch eine 36AH AGM, die vermutlich auch noch in die Box passen wird.
Ob man die wohl unbeschadet parallel schalten kann?

Ohne Ladespule:






Mit Ladespule (leider verwackelt):






Nächste Projekte sind die Beschriftung (Bootsnummer, Name und ein Meeresschildkröten-Tribal).
Leider hatte der Vorbesitzer seine Registrierung  mit Edding draufgekritzelt.
Das werde ich wohl mit LKW-Plane überkleben.

Und bei all dem Aufwand hab ich jetzt schon im Gefühl, dass es wohl dann in zwei Jahren ein größeres Boot mit einem stärkeren Motor werden wird...

So ein Virus aber auch!

Grüße, Petri und gute Fahrt!

Baumi


----------



## afbaumgartner (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

So,
es geht weiter.
Erstmal kam inzwischen das Schneidebrett an, das mir allerdings zu groß war.
Ich hab dann versucht, es auf der Diamant-Nasssäge abzuschneiden.
Gestaltete sich allerdings schwierig.
Na ja, noch schwieriger war dann die Abschlusschräge (hätte ich sie nur weggelassen  ).
Außenrum hab ich nen Alurahmen gelegt und hinten ne kleine Ablage drangeschraubt.
Das ganze hält mit nem U-Profil und 3M-Dual-Lock-Klett.
Hier mal die Bildchen:











Dann hab ich mir aus Kunststoff in Kombination mit der Railblaza-Platform noch zwei Mounts für meine Echolote/Plotter gebaut.
Den Kunststoff hab ich mir einfach aus nen Kunststoff-Vesperbrett geschnitten.











Zu guter letzt hab ich mir noch Gedanken um die Echolotgeber-Installation gemacht.
Da kam ich auf die Idee, die Aufnahmen für die Slipräder zweckzuentfremden.
Fest wollte ich sie wegen des Zusammenlegens nicht installieren, und das Schraubzwingengebergedöns hat mich noch nie überzeugt.
Bei schnellerer Fahrt war mir immer etwas mulmig damit. 
Auf meinen GFK-Mietbooten hatte ich immer noch die Badeleiterhalterungen und Kabelbinder zur Absicherung genutzt.
Jetzt tut es ein einfaches Vierkant-Hohlprofil, unten eine Fläche freigestellt und umgebogen, damit das Profil geschlossen ist, und ich keine Fontänen erzeuge, wie so'n Jetski beim Fahren.
Der Humminbird-Geber ist fertig. Der Airmar fürs Garmin liegt leider in Griechenland, aber das Profil ist fertig gebohrt und vorbereitet.






Nebenbei hab ich nun noch die letzten zwei Ribmounts verklebt und kann damit nun mein Sideboard von Back- nach Steuerbord und von Heck nach Bug versetzen.

Jetzt steht noch die Malerei an, Bootsnummer, Name und auf jeder Seite ein Schildkrötentribal.
Gumipaint ist angekommen...

Grüße, Baumi


----------



## afbaumgartner (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

So Leute,
es geht dem Ende zu.

Mittlerweile hat mir ein Freund die seitliche Strebe zum Spiegel hin aus V4A hergestellt, die mein Sideboard stabilisieren soll. Das funktioniert so weit.
Der Mount für den Downrigger ist auch darauf verbaut.






Da ich regelmäßig bei wenig bis null Licht unterwegs bin, hab ich mir noch aus Alu-Vierkantprofilen und einem 9W-LED-Strahler aus dem Landwirtschaftsbedarf einen teleskopierbaren Fluter gebaut.






Zu guter letzt noch eine Sitzkiste gebaut. Grundlage ist eine Truckbox mit 70x30x25cm, die ich mittels Alu-U-Profilen noch auf ne gescheite Sitzhöhe gebracht habe. 
Die Polsterung ist nicht ganz perfekt, aber sie hält und bei der nächsten Sitzkiste wird sie sicher besser sein.
Die ganze Kiste passt präzise zwischen die Schläuche und wird mittels 3M-Duallock-Klett am Boden verankert, genau so, wie die Sitzkiepe, die mein Hauptsitz ist.






Stauraum ist also jetzt erstmal genug da: Bugtasche, Sitzkiste, Sitzkiepe.
Mehr Platz wäre allerdings dann auch nimmer. Im Einsatz muss halt noch ne Kühlbox mit an Bord.
Eventuell gehe ich noch mal an die Batteriebox und lege ein anderes Stecksystem nach draußen.
Die drei Zigarettenanzünderdosen werden voraussichtlich nicht ewig durchhalten, sind aber halt praktisch. Ich weiß auch noch nicht, ob ich statt der Kombination meiner vorhandenen 28 + 45 Ah AGMs nicht 28 + 28 Ah verbaue, also noch mal nen 28 Ah-AGM anschaffe. Oder nur den 45 Ah laufen lasse.
Der 6 PS-Mercury bringt wahrscheinlich nicht die Leistung für deutlich über 50 Ah.
An Verbrauchern habe ich 2 Echolote (davon 1 mit Plotter, der andere dafür DI), ggf. ne Sauerstoffpumpe, den Fluter. Vor allem aber möchte ich einen 30 LBS-Elektromotor fürs sehr langsame Tiefschleppen verbauen.
Der bräuchte halt ordentlich Energie.
Mal sehn, ob an dem 70cm-Spiegelchen überhaupt Platz dafür sein wird...

Jungfernfahrt steht dann noch aus, leider darf man auf den Schwarzwaldseen nicht damit fahren. Vielleicht geh ich mal auf den Rhein-Rhone-Kanal damit...











Viele Grüße,
Baumi


----------



## Pixelschreck (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo! 
Ich habe ein uraltes Schlauchi vor dem Müll gerettet! (... Andere holen Katzen aus dem Tierheim!|uhoh

Die Frage ist jetzt wo bekomme ich Ventile oder Ersatzteile dafür her? 

Überdruckventile sind Honeyvell Relief Valve Type A3 . Davon bräuchte ich ein Oberteil, eventuell auch 5 Membranen.

Füllventile sind Honeyvell Inflation & Quick Release Valve Type A5. Dafür bräuchte ich nur 5 Membranen.

Leider finde ich ich im Internet nichts dadrüber. Weiss Jemand ob es  andere Ventile gibt die in die Verschraubungen, Gummiflansche passen?  Alles neu einkleben würde sich nicht mehr lohnen.

Bilder:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/suvpujvp8sfa7yx/20170609_121321.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vtzhku0xvi51pxz/20170609_121252.jpg?dl=0


Bitte Mail oder PN! 

Happy Fishing!


----------



## Pixelschreck (3. August 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Soooo, nun sind die Ventile angekommen, nach langem Suchen habe den Hersteller ( http://www.ibsparts.co.uk/a3-relief-valve.html ) ausfindig gemacht und mir aus UK die Teile schicken lassen.

Nächste Frage: *Kann man lackierte Schlauchboote wirklich nicht flicken?

*Da das Schlauchi, nach geschätzten 30 Jahren Arbeitseinsatz im Ölhafen von Milford Haven, oder wo immer das Dingen her ist, optisch prima als Requisite für einen Katastrophenfilm geeignet währe denke ich über eine Lackierung nach. Es gehen Gerüchte um das mit Veniziani Gummipaint lackierte Boote sich danach nicht mehr kleben lassen. Unter der Farbe befindet sich doch aber immer noch das Hypalon. Wenn man die Farbe herunter schleift könnte man doch einen Flicken mit Hypalonkleber ordentlich verkleben? Oder irre ich da? Verändert die Farbe tiefgrifend das Hypylon?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/m2w52u27gbwsg72/WhatsApp%20Image%202017-05-22%20at%2016.02.20.jpeg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kcook9ldh32s1dp/d57fd56a-2ca8-4376-90ba-60e90129c194.jpg?dl=0

Happy Fishing!
Jens


----------



## maxum (5. August 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo,

na so ein Schlauchi hab ich auch noch nie gesehen,interessant, 

und von Dunlop wo ich auch denken würde das ist kein PVC.

Wenn du damit nur zum Angeln rausfährst würde ich es erstmal 

nur mit richtig saubermachen versuchen, es gibt da einen 

Reiniger vom Frank dem Holländer (Schlauchbootdoctor) wenn Du 

den nimmst Du glaubst ja nicht was der alles anlöst und wie dein 

Boot danach aussehen kann. Du könntest dann das Boot 

versiegeln damit es nicht so schnell Schmutz annimmt aber da 

auch was vom Frank denn der verkauft nur Sachen die den 

Schlauch zwar pflegen aber wo in allen Mitteln garantiert kein 

Silikon zu finden ist weil Silikon macht zwar erstmal hübsch 

anzuschaun aber jegliche Reperatur wird erschwert weil man 

dann die Stellen wo geklebt werden soll richtig an bzw. 

beschleifen muss. Wenn es Dir danach noch immer nicht gefällt 

kannst Du es beschichten mit diesem Gummizeugs,da gibts in 

einem der Schlauchbootforen auch einen Beitrag wo das jemand 

gemacht hat und es sieht gut aus und hält schon ewig.

So weit wie ich mich erinnern kann wurde damals alles richtig 

sauber gemacht , angeschliffen und dann mit der Lackierpistole 

gesprüht erst in verdünnter Version vor und dann nochmal 

drüber. Selbst das Ankerseil beim hochholen soll nix abrubbeln,

muste mal selber nach dem Tread suchen.Ansonsten kleben ist 

keine Hexerei ,viel wichtiger ist hier die Vorarbeit denn wenns 

da pfuscht wird der teuerste , beste Kleber nix retten können.

http://www.schlauchbootreparatur.de/site/

Den Frank kann man auch anrufen und er wird wenn er denn Zeit 

hat auch eine ehrliche Auskunft,Beratung geben,was er sagt hat 

Hand und Fuß,was er nicht reparieren kann ist wirklich Schrott.


----------



## waterkant (21. August 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

moin. bin auch auf der suche nach einem schlauchboot und kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden was es werden soll. möchte es auf seen hier in mv und später auch auf der ostsee nutzen (wenn es der wind zulässt). das boot sollte ca.3m lang und nicht zu schwer sein, da ich das meist alleine transportieren muss. daher fällt nen aluboden eher raus. allerdings wird die freundin auch des öfteren mitkommen, so dass es nicht kürzer sein sollte. ob nun mit lattenboden oder luftboden ist mir eigentlich gleich. preis sollte so bis 800-900€ betragen. 

in der engeren auswahl stehen bis jetzt.
https://bengar.de/de/https-bengar-de-de-schlauchboot-online-gruen-html.html
bengar lotus. allerdings ohne kiel und wohl nur 0,8mm dicke haut. vorteil ist, dass rutenhalter etc gleich angebaut werden

sportex shelf csk
http://www.sportex-germany.de/onlin...portex/schlauchboot-sportex-shelf-310csk.html
etwas dickere haut 0,89 und mit kiel

http://www.zeck-fishing.com/index.php/berichte/2016-04-13-15-43-56/zeck-fishing-tusker
zeck tusker. etwas kürzer aber dafür auch breiter. luftboden mit rutschfester schutzmatte. dafür aber auch teurer 899€

http://zeepter.de/Ultra-series/Zeepter-Ultra-300-mit-Luftboden::358.html
zepter ultra 300. auch teurer aber sieht von den merkmalen auch gut aus. dicker der haut kann ich nicht finden

welches dieser boote wäre euer favorit und warum? hat jemand noch andere tipps parat?


----------



## Franz_16 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Waterkant,
die meisten Schlauchboote sind sich ja ziemlich ähnlich. Es geht dann immer viel um persönlichen Geschmack und "kleine" Details. 

Von den genannten finde ich das Sportex recht interessant.
Weil:
- 42er Schlauchdurchmesser (Bengar und Zeck haben 40er)
- Aufblasbarer Kiel! 
- Bis 15 PS motorisierbar
- teilverschiebbare Sitzbank 

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, was so ein Kasettenboden taugt - war mit sowas noch nicht auf dem Wasser.


----------



## Tulpe2 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi,

fürs Angel fast unverzichtbar: ein starrer Boden.
Dann achte auf die Zulassungs-Kategorie "C" (mit "D" darfst Du nicht auf die Ostsee!).
Der Spiegel sollte bei der Größe 15 PS abkönnen: das sagt recht viel über die gesamte Stabilität/Verarbeitung des Bootes aus - 10 PS nur mit abstrichen.

Meine Holde und ich haben mit einem YAM330S angefangen und haben jetzt ein YAM380S - vom Platz (leider auch vom Gewicht) liegen Welten dazwischen.

Da sind 'n paar Bilder: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4548894&postcount=1083


----------



## waterkant (21. August 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

werd nochma ein bißchen schauen und dann entscheiden. so richtig festlegen kann ich mich noch nicht.


----------



## waterkant (21. August 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Meine Holde und ich haben mit einem YAM330S angefangen und haben jetzt ein YAM380S - vom Platz (leider auch vom Gewicht) liegen Welten dazwischen.
> 
> Da sind 'n paar Bilder: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4548894&postcount=1083



das sieht natürlich super aus. kommt für mich aber leider nicht in frage, da ich den trailer schlecht hier in der stadt abstellen könnte. das boot muss daher immer zusammengebaut werden.


----------



## Tulpe2 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



waterkant schrieb:


> ..., da ich den trailer schlecht hier in der stadt abstellen könnte. das boot muss daher immer zusammengebaut werden.



Der Trailer ist eher ein Slipwagen und kommt in den Kofferraum.
Hinterm Auto hängt der Wohnwagen.


----------



## Daserge (11. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo zusammen,

bin jetzt auch Besitzer eines kleinen Schlauchboots. 
Mein Problem ist dass ich nicht weiss wie groß der Adapter für die Pumpe sein muss. Es handelt sich um ein Ventil mit so einer kleinen Schraube in der Mitte die man zu oder aufdrehen kann.

Wieviel mm muss der Pumpenaufsatz haben?


----------



## Franz_16 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Welches Schlauchboot hast du denn?

Kannst du ein Foto von dem Ventil einstellen?


----------



## Daserge (11. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Arimar 210


----------



## Franz_16 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Daserge,
hmmm finde nix konkretes zu den bei Arimar verwendeten Ventile. 

Ich kanns nicht versprechen, denke aber mit so einem Adapter solltest du das hinkriegen.


----------



## kingpimpz (8. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Kann mitlerweile einer was zu Aquaparx schlauchboot einen Testbericht abgeben?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tulpe2 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Aquaparx ?
Der baut chinesische Badeboote und rüstet Motorsensen zu Außenbordern um.
Und zum Thema RIB: das sind normalerweise Boote mit Gfk oder Alurumpf.
Bei Aquaparx Schlauchbooten reich dafür ein Einlegeboden ...


----------



## motocross11 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin, hab mir ein Missioncraft in 2,70m zugelegt. Wollte es vorhin aufbauen und musste feststellen, dass es beim aufpumpen Probleme gibt. Ich kann alle Luftkammern bis zu einem gewissen Punkt aufpumpen aber dann beginnt die Luft direkt wieder am Ventil (beim aufpumpen) zu entweichen, sodass nicht mehr Luft in den Schlauch geht. Irgendjemand nen Tip?


----------



## jkc (14. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ist das Ventil geschlossen? Den kleinen Nippel etwas eindrücken und verdrehen, dann sollte er etwas herausschnappen und das Ventil schließen. Zum Luft ablassen dann genau anders herum drehen.

Ab ca. Sek 52:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMO9kEgC0E4

Grüße JK


----------



## motocross11 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, das wird es sein. Da der Verkäufer es bei der Abholung grad abgebaut und Luft abgelassen hat wird er die Ventile da geöffnet haben. An meinem kleinen Schlauchboot, dass ich bisher nutze hatte ich solche Ventile nicht.


----------



## boot (15. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin moin, hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit Schlauchboot Farbe? Wenn ja wie lange hält diese auf dem Boot, und was ist zu beachten wenn sie aufgetragen ist. 

? Pflege und so weiter.

Lg


----------



## motocross11 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Also hab das grad mal probiert und alle Ventile gedreht und geschlossen. Wenn ich jetzt aber die Pumpe ansetzte und rauf drehe ist das Ventil sofort wieder offen und es entweicht Luft. Kaputt? Aber alle auf einmal? Fehlt bei der Pumpe vielleicht am Aufsatz ne Gummidichtung damit beim pumpen keine Luft entweicht?


----------



## esox1000 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



motocross11 schrieb:


> Also hab das grad mal probiert und alle Ventile gedreht und geschlossen. Wenn ich jetzt aber die Pumpe ansetzte und rauf drehe ist das Ventil sofort wieder offen und es entweicht Luft. Kaputt? Aber alle auf einmal? Fehlt bei der Pumpe vielleicht am Aufsatz ne Gummidichtung damit beim pumpen keine Luft entweicht?



Hallo, beim eindrehen des Fülladapters darf das Ventil nicht eingedrückt werden, dieses öffnet durch den Pumpendruck.
Dazu ist normalerweise bei einem Adapter je nach benötigtem Abstand eine Gummi und eine Korkdichtung dabei.

Gruß esox


----------



## motocross11 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ok, dann fehlt dieses Gummi/Kork an meiner Pumpe. Hatte vorhin noch ein paar kleine Gummis als Dichtung über den Stutzen gezogen und hab es jetzt auch aufgepumpt bekommen. Werd ich wohl mal ne neue Pumpe bzw. ne neues Endstück bestellen müssen. Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Tulpe2 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi,

mein Adapter hat für die Elektropumpe einen Quersteg, der das Ventil "aufdrückt". Natürlich mit passender Dichtung.
Der Blasebalg schafft das auch ohne den "Steg".


----------



## boot (18. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

???????#d danke für die Info |abgelehn


----------



## Tulpe2 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



boot schrieb:


> ???????#d danke für die Info |abgelehn









Weil hier keiner mit der Farbe Erfahrung hat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Versuch's mal im Schlauchbootforum ...


----------



## maxum (18. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo,

mit der Farbe ist wie bei so vielem,wenn du es ordentlich machst,

das heißt den Schlauch reinigst ,schleifst wieder reinigst , 

mit Siliconentferner reinigst und dann nicht eine zu dicke Schicht

auf einmal aufträgst ja dann kann es gut halten. Was aber bleibt 

ist das jegliche Reperaturen erschwert werden weil bei einer 

Reperatur auch die Farbe wieder runter muss. Irgendwo gibt es 

einen Bericht wie jemand sein Schlauchboot mit dieser Farbe

lackiert hat richtig mit Pistole, allerdings auch nach zig mal

schleifen und reinigen etc.pp.  . Die erste Schicht wurde auch 

sehr dünn aufgetragen und die zweite eben etwas dicker.

Bei Ihm hält die Farbe es sogar aus wenn ein Anker 

eingeholt wird und das Seil über den Schlauch rutscht. 

Ergo Farbe kann verschönern aber nicht ohne viel 

Arbeit,Sorgfalt. Ob es sich lohnt so viel Arbeit für ein Angelboot

das muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

...................na ein glück das ihr keine hypalon schlauchboote meer habt!!



::::::::::::::::::Silicon::::::::ein tot.

kennt ja auch fast keiner:m


----------



## Karsten01 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ...................na ein glück das ihr keine hypalon schlauchboote meer habt!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nana nobbi, ein paar Dinos mit Hypalonboote gibt es noch.Ich fahre ein Metzeler Raystar aus Ende der 60er. Bei guter Pflege unkaputtbar

@ Boot, schleif Dein Boot an, Grundierung drauf und dann die Farbe. Ich mußte vor 15 Jahren mein aufblasbares Spritzverdeck damit neu machen, das Zeug sieht heute noch aus wie neu gemacht. Also von mir klare Empfehlung:m


----------



## maxum (19. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo,

also aus Erfahrung  (Suzumar 3,20m - Quicksilver 3,80m - Yamaha 3,80m - Zodiac Futura 4,70m und Bombard Explorer 5,50m) melde ich mal als Endlösung 
4,60m  Hypalonschlauchmaterial und als Rumpf Aluminium 














also nix Osmose 
oder Pflegekram oder Angst an einem steinigen Ufer anzulegen,einfach Feuer frei benutzen und gut.

Vorher die hier


----------



## boot (25. November 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Karsten01;

@ Boot schrieb:


> Danke für die Info #6


----------



## Angelbube (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@Maxum: Tolle Fotos, da geht einem das Herz auf#h


----------



## KaneHelax (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hllo zusammen, ich möchte mich im neuen Jahr auch in die Liste der Schlauchbootsbesitzer einreihen. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für ein leicht auf und abzubauendes Boot für Max. 4 Personen und 10Ps Spiegel.

Vielen dank schon mal für die Antworten und 
Auch schon viele Grüße und ein frohes Fest


----------



## Gast (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



KaneHelax schrieb:


> Hllo zusammen, ich möchte mich im neuen Jahr auch in die Liste der Schlauchbootsbesitzer einreihen. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für ein leicht auf und abzubauendes Boot für Max. 4 Personen und 10Ps Spiegel.
> 
> Vielen dank schon mal für die Antworten und
> Auch schon viele Grüße und ein frohes Fest



Hi,
wenn es dir ums schnelle auf und abbauen geht bist du mit einem Hochdruckboden einem Holz oder Aluboden immer im Vorteil.
Aber ein Schlauchboot für 4 Leute bekommst du inkl. Angelklamotten lange nicht mehr in jeden Kofferraum.
Ich hatte schon verschiedene Schlauchboote, bei 4 Anglern muss es schon min. 340 cm sein, besser 380 cm sein.
Und selbt dann kann man mit 4 Leuten nicht bequem angeln.
Aber vielelicht habe ich selber auch zu hohe Ansprüche.


----------



## trawar (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

@Barschangler nein du hast keine zu hohen Ansprüche.
Ich habe einen 3 Meter 20 m Schlauchboot mit Aluboden von einem chinesischen Hersteller, das Ding ist top für den Preis und um ab und an mal in Holland zu angeln.
Angeln mit zwei Leuten ist machbar mit drei schon fast unmöglich.
Transport im Kofferraum kommt immer auf das Auto an aber wenn ich meinen 6 PS Außenborder mitnehme und ein wenig Zeugs dann passt das alles schon nicht mehr in den Kofferraum eine E-Klasse.
Ich möchte mal bezweifeln dass man bei 3,8m vier Leute vernünftig angeln können.


----------



## KaneHelax (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn es dir ums schnelle auf und abbauen geht bist du mit einem Hochdruckboden einem Holz oder Aluboden immer im Vorteil.
> Aber ein Schlauchboot für 4 Leute bekommst du inkl. Angelklamotten lange nicht mehr in jeden Kofferraum.
> Ich hatte schon verschiedene Schlauchboote, bei 4 Anglern muss es schon min. 340 cm sein, besser 380 cm sein.
> ...



Danke für die Schnelle Antwort.

Also den Boden hätt ich schon lieber fest und faltbar. Die Anzahl der Personen ist ohne Angelzeug gemeint. Es soll für kleine Ausflüge mit Frau und Kind, und Angeln herhalten. Mehr als zu Dritt angeln wirds glaub ich nie.

Könnt ihr ganz speziell ind der Richtung wie beschrieben empfehlen?


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi, Zeepter big Catch 330 würde mir da einfallen, die sind etwas breiter im Innenraum als die Standardmodelle. Allerdings wird selbst dadrin angeln mit 3 Leuten ziemlich unbequem sein. Das wäre so etwa die Größe die ich als vollwertiges Boot für zwei Angler empfehlen würde.


http://zeepter.de/BIG-CATCH/Schlauchboot-330-BIG-CATCH-Aluboden::325.html

Grüße JK


----------



## Piketom (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin,

habe mir mitte des Jahres ein Quicksiler340 geholt.Ist top verarbeitet.
Ist grad eins drin zum "schmalen" Kurs...ich hab deutlich mehr bezahlt#d

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/schlauchboot-quicksilver/777720874-211-21488


----------



## maxum (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo, 
ich würde nichts unter 3, 80m länge kaufen . 
Wenn die Boote an Land stehen und du sie dir ansiehst
denkst du oh so groß sind 3, 20m dann werfe das selbe Boot 
mal ins Wasser und schon ist die Größe dahin.
Spätestens wenn du das Boot belädst hasst du dich dafür das kleinere 
genommen zu haben. Gleich ne Nummer größer kaufen als man denkt zu brauchen erspart neMenge Zeit und Geld für den Neukauf des  nächsten 
größeren, besseren, richtigen Bootes.


----------



## WalKo (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Alle Plattenbodenboote außer Holzkiel werden im Prinzip gleich aufgebaut, vor allem die China Brüder. Je größer desto etwas schwerer. Aber im Prinzp bekomme ich auch mein 4,6m Schlauchboot auch alleine aufgebaut. Aber zu zweit ist es sehr viel besser, nicht weil besonders schwer, sondern weil 4 Arme brauchst um gleichzeitig was zu halten. Wird bei einem kleineren Boot etwas bequemer sein, aber immer noch gleiche Problemme. 
Hauptproblem ist das unbequemme schwere Ding ins Auto zu bekommen, wenn keine Hilfe hast. Also solltest auch nach Platz und Gewicht beim transprtieren entscheiden, den das beste Boot ist das welches Du dabei hast und nicht welches zuhause liegt. 
Warum 10PS?  Da kommst  Normal mit 4 Personen nicht ins gleiten. 
Denke je nach Boot vielleicht mit zwei, vielleicht auch noch mit 3 ist die Grenze.
Willst auch nicht ständig von Anfang an Vollgass fahren?
Verdränger macht bei weitem nicht so viel Spass wie gleiten. 
15PS 2-Takter sollen weitgehend  baugleich mit 10Psern sein, so das Gewicht kein Argument sein sollte.  Bei 4-Taktern, was ich so gesehen habe scheint der Tohatsu mit 37kg der leichteste 10Pser zu sein. Der neue 15/20Pser soll aber auch nur 43kg wiegen. Kein so großer Unterschied  das es den 10 Pser unbedingt aufzwingen würde, außer man ist mit den 37kg an der Grenze der eigenen Leistungsfähigkei und packt die 43kg nicht mehr. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## mefofänger (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn es dir ums schnelle auf und abbauen geht bist du mit einem Hochdruckboden einem Holz oder Aluboden immer im Vorteil.
> Aber ein Schlauchboot für 4 Leute bekommst du inkl. Angelklamotten lange nicht mehr in jeden Kofferraum.
> Ich hatte schon verschiedene Schlauchboote, bei 4 Anglern muss es schon min. 340 cm sein, besser 380 cm sein.
> ...


ich habe ein 3,8m schlauchi und ich finde es mit 3 mann schon sehr klein.mfg


----------



## KaneHelax (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Danke für die rege rückmeldung. Ich würd mir am Liebsten ein Gebrauchtes Holen. Natürlich nicht ohne es gesehen zu haben. Auf was muss ich achten welche Ecken sind die üblichen verdächtigen für Verschleiß?

10 PS weil in Deutschland kaum freie Strecken gibt auf denen ich voll aufdrehen kann. Ist doch alles entschleunigt. Gut auf der Dresdner Elbe gibts mgl. Aber da reichts ja trotzdem.


----------



## afbaumgartner (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich habe mir vergangenes Jahr ein 4 Jahre altes Fixkraft in 3,30 m (baugleich mit Zeepter) gekauft. Dazu nen 8 PS Honda 4-Takt.
Ich hab das Boot mit viel Zubehör angelgerecht aufgebaut (siehe auch in diesem Trööt)
In der Praxis hat sich folgendes ergeben:
1) 3,30 gehen durch die Platzoptimierung eben grade noch so zu zweit fürs (Meeres-)Angeln.
Fazit: Das nächste Schlauchi wird eines mit 3,80-4,00m
2) Es ist ein geklebtes PVC-Boot. Der mittlerweile 5 Jahre alte Kleber lässt an manchen Stellen in seiner Dichtigkeit nach. Das bedeutet die eine oder andere Flickstelle.
Fazit: Das nächste Boot wird wohl ein geschweisstes, z.B. Norisboat Maritim oder ein ZAR Mini Alu.
3) Die 8 PS bringen mich (rund 100 kg) mit >100kg Zuladung eben noch ins gleiten (27,5 km/h). Allerdings ist der Motor dann am Anschlag.
Fazit: Der nächste Motor wird ein 15 PSer, mit Lichtmaschine um ne Batterie zu laden

Im Nachhinein denke ich, die 1500 Euro, die ich in Boot und Motor investiert habe, waren so gesehen ok.
Allerdings würde ich heute dazu tendieren, was draufzulegen und in ein neues geschweisstes Boot und nen guten gebrauchten Motor zu investieren.
Ein interessantes Boot gibt es noch auf E-Bay, das Sturm Schlauchboot bionicX 380, leicht, mit Luftboden UND wahlweise einzulegendem Faltboden...


----------



## WalKo (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Geschweist ist auch Glücksache.
Irgendwo im Internet gibts einen Threrad mit einem geschweissten Bush Schlauchboot, wo nach Neukauf und hin und herschicken doch an der Schweißnaht undicht und nicht zu kleben ist.
Auch die Garantie hat nicht geholfen.
Bei meinem Siebenjährigen Nautikpro gibt der Kleber am Spiegel nach, da sind auch die ansonsten geschweisten geklebt und eine Neuverklebung lohnt bei dem Aufwand beim günstigen Boot nicht, da soviel fast wie ein günstiges  Neuboot kostet, da nutzt auch geschweist nichts.
Teure Boote haben meistens besseres Material, dadurch halten die Verklebungen länger, weil es was mit dem Weichmacher vom PVC zu tun hat, der vom Kunstoff in den Kleber wandert und nicht mit dem Kleber selber.  Aber ob man damit günsiger fährt steht auch in den Sternen.
Wenn es doppelt so viel kostet und doppelt so lange hällt, kostet es pro Jahr das gleiche. 

Weis jetzt nicht was beim Aussenborder Lichtmaschine kostet. 
Heutzutage gibt es leichte, kleine Powerbanks die nicht so viel kosten.
Wenn es nur um Strom geht vielleicht die bessere Lösung.
Obwohl, ich habe mir jetzt ein Echolot zugelegt, vielleicht werde ich eine Lichmaschine doch brauchen aber die hat auch mein 20PS Ausenborder. 
Als Angler hätte ich gerne einen Elektrostarter, weil es mir zu blöd ist ständig am Seil zu ziehen um ein wenig zu versetzen.  
Weis auch nicht ob es mit dem Entschleunigt mit den 10PS funktioniern wird. Da wo der Rhein am nächsten zu mir ist hat er glaub 12km/h Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen habe ich keine gesehen.  Da kannst mit deinem Motor nicht mal raus wenn nicht Alleine drin sitzen tust.  Wenn dan mit zwei noch gleiten kannst und mit 3 nicht, wirst dan den dritten nicht so gerne mitnehmen ausser Du darfst da sowieso nicht so schnell das ins gleiten kommst.


----------



## afbaumgartner (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

WalKo, 
mit diesem Ansatz ist das ganze Leben ein Glücksache.
Auch die Titanic ist als Einzelfall gesunken...

Von der METHODE des Zusammenbringens zweier (schweißbarer) Materialien vertraue ich dem Schweißen immer mehr, als dem Kleben.
Schweißen ergibt sicher die stabilere Verbindung. 
Wenn die Methode in der Ausführung einwandfrei durchgeführt wurde, ist das Schweißen überlegen.
Bei meterweise Nähten halte ich das für einen wichtigen Faktor, selbst, wenn der Spiegel geklebt ist.
Das Neueinkleben des Spiegels bei einem geschweissten 2000.-€ Boot kostet nicht mehr, als ein Viertel des Anschaffungspreises, und hält dann auch wieder sehr lange.
In so fern ist deine Rechnung nicht ganz richtig.

Wichtiger Faktor für die Haltbarkeit des Schlauchboots ist die Lagerung.
Temperatur und UV-Bestrahlung. Je wärmer und je mehr der Sonne ausgesetzt, desto schlechter.

Mit Lichtmaschine meinte ich die Ladespule im Motor - hatte ich falsch ausgedrückt.
Echolot/Plotter, Beleuchtung und idealer Weise Zusatz-E-Motor brauchen mehr als ne Powerbank.
E-Start fänd ich auch super...


----------



## maxum (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo,

vielleicht sollte man ein wenig unterscheiden nach dem 

Material des Schlauches. Damit steht und fällt so ein wenig die 

jeweils beste Art der Verarbeitung. Die ersten Schlaucboote 

wurden alle geklebt warum weil das die einzige bisher bekannte 

Art des Verbindens war. Nun nehmen wir mal Hypalon, das wird 

alles geklebt weil es auch so 30 und mehr Jahre hält. Die alten 

Pirelli und Dunlop Schlauchboote sind heute noch in gutem 

Zustand auch wenn machmal die obere Haut krisselig und 

schuppig ist die klebestellen halten immernoch. PVC kommt auf 

den Markt ist billiger und wird gerne genommen,siehe Zodiac wo 

es Boote gibt die ein ersten Boden aus PVC haben, der wird nicht 

geschweißt sondern geklebt,deswegen geht der auch ab obwohl 

die alten Hypalonboote nicht auseinanderfallen. Anderes Beispiel 

Tenderboote in der Karibik, da gibts überall hauptsächlich 

Hypalonboote im Angebot PVC kauft da kein erfahrener Skipper 

wieso ? Mega viel Sonne ist des PVC Schlauchbootes Tod.

Wieso das ? Der im PVC Material enthaltene Weichmacher der 

dafür sorgt das der Schlauch weich und geschmeidig ist auch 

bei tiefen Temperaturen diffundiert langsam aus dem Gewebe 

und löst so unweigerlich über kurz oder lang den Kleber,die 

klebestellen und somit löst sich alles angeklebte , Ruderdolle,

Süllrand,Scheuerschutzleiste,alles geht irgendwann ab und 

auch der Heckspiegel geht da immer eingeklebt irgendwann 

ab,löst sich. Bei meinem zum Schluß 20 Jahre altem Zodiac

waren die geschweißten Nähte bei bestem Willen nicht 

von einander zu lösen alles geklebte konnte man da schon 

abziehen. Auch gibt es sehr guten Kleber und welchen der 

nicht so gut hält. Geklebt muss keine Schwachstelle seien.

Jeder kennt warscheinlich kunststoffprodukte die mit 

zunehmendem alter steifer werden,Planen von Booten,Anhängern

alte Schlauchboote viele Sachen verlieren über kurz oder lang

den Weichmacher daher ist meine eine alte Brennholzplane im

Winter auch fast so steif wie eine Holzplatte.

Frohe Weihnachten !


----------



## Gast (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ihr macht euch viel zu viele Gedanken.
PVC Boote halten heute ohne Probleme 15 oder mehr Jahre, selbst die, die aus China kommen 
Hypalonboote kosten gleich mal das doppelte, sind allerdings auch haltbarer.
Aber wer hält heute schon 20 Jahre sein Schlauchboot ?
Wenn ich mir ein zerlegbares Schlauchboot anschaffen möchte nutze ich das sicher nicht soooo oft das ich mir über die UV Beständigkeit Gedanken machen müsste.
Solch ein zerlegbares Schlauchboot leidet viel mehr durchs auf und abbauen und da ist es so ziemlich egal ob PVC oder Hypalon.
Zudem ist es meist so das man, einmal mit einem Boot angefangen, nicht lange braucht bis man sich ein größeres Boot zulegt.
Am Ende wird es eh auf einen Festrumpf Boot hinauslaufen, auch wenn man sich das heute noch nicht vorstellen kann.


----------



## WalKo (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Spegelverkeben ein 1/4 vom 2000€ Boot, kommt wohl aufs Boot an und den wer es macht. Ich habe auch schon was von 700€ gelesen und hinbringen, holen wären bei mir wohl auch jedesmal mindestens ein Tag Weg, plus Sprit ca. 100€. Und schon bin ich bei meiner Rechnung nahe 1000€, da meine geopferten Urlaubstage oder Freizeit von der ich auch wenig habe, mir auch einiges wert ist. 
Wenn ein 2000€ Boot z.B 10-15 jahre alt, was in der Preisklasse laut recherche normal ist, bis die Nähte aufgehen, ist es keine Spigelneuverklebung Wert, da keiner weis wann die nächste Naht dran ist. Außer man hat genügend Freizeit und macht es selber.  Bei verschweisten Nähten wäre man hier im Vorteil. Wenn man so ein Schlauchboot in dem Alter überhaupt reparieren will. 
Günstige China Schlauchboote halten nach demm was ich soo mitbekommen habe in der Regel so ca. 3 bis 10Jahre und eher in Ausnahmen auch mal länger.
Denke die gepakten Boote in der Garage die ab und zu für eine Nutzung aufgebaut werden halten länger als welche auf einem Hänger der ungeschützt draußen in der Sonne steht. 
Bei meinem Boot mit 7 Jahren, in der Garage  hinter dem Auto zusammengerollt aufbewahrt, fragten mich vor kurzem im Oktober, im Angelcamp zwei Leute ob es neu wäre. 
Und ich merke auch nicht die geringsten Verschleisserscheinungen oder Dehnungen wegen dem packen. Auch jetzt über den Winter habe ich es vom Trailer runter in die Garage, da ich keine Lust habe nach dem zu schauen, weil immer irgendwie trotz Abdeckung mit Gewebeplane Wasser seinen Weg unter die Bodenplatten findet und da anfängt sich ein schleimiges Biotop zu bilden.
Auf jeden Fall ist es in der Garage besser gegen UV Strahlen, Temperaturschwankungen und irgendwelche Tiere und Ihre Hinterlassenschaften geschützt.
Hypalon Boote halten zwar viel länger, aber wo fängt der Preis bei den Hypalonbooten an?
Bei Dauernutzung mag es ja Sinn machen, aber bei einem das nur ein paar Wochen im Jahr Tageslicht siht?
Ich bin auch auf dem Trip: Entweder nächstes Festrumpf, oder ich kaufe mir so ein Luftbodenboot wie ein Honwave ie 33-38, das vom Gewicht auf einem Heckgepäckträger für die Anhängerkuplung transportiert werden kann und nach der Nutzung in der Garage verschwindet. Also mit dem Ziel einfacher Handhabung ordentlich verkleinern von 4,6m auf 3,3-3,8m, dann wird es aber auch nicht mehr für Angelurlaube genutzt, sondern nur zum aus Spass herumfahren. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## KaneHelax (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo zusammen, ich hab mir jetz ein Jago 320 besorgt (Gebraucht) Schlauch und Boden ist alles ok. Auch der Spiegel ist IO. Eine sach ist nur das die Aufnahmen für die Sitzbänke hinüber sind. Die bestehen aus ner Schlaufe aus nem Gewebeband und ner Kunsstofflasche am Sitzbrett. Das Gewebeband ist Durch ich würde jetz gern komplett neue Schlaufen aufkleben. Frage: wie bekommt man die alten Patches runter um neue Aufzukleben?
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## maxum (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo, 

die verklebung mit einem  Fön erwärmen  oder aber noch viel VORSICHTIGER 
mit einer Heißluftpistole und schwupps iss ab.Dann silokonentferner , verdünnung reinigen anschleifenund mit 2k  kleber neu ankleben, fertsch !


----------



## KaneHelax (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, das klingt ja erstmal super einfach. Macht es aber nich mehr sinn wieder einen hitzelöslichen Kleber zu verwenden falls wieder was nicht ganz hält?
Was empfehlt ihr da für welchen. Ich will ja auch noch einen Halter anbringen.
Ist das Stormsure aus der tube für sowas geeignet?(ist grad vorhanden)

Danke


----------



## Tulpe2 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



KaneHelax schrieb:


> ...
> Ist das Stormsure aus der tube für sowas geeignet?(ist grad vorhanden)
> ...



Würde ich nicht nehmen.

Die Klebstellen müssen richtig sauber sein (alter Kleber runter).
- Dann entfetten (z.B. Bremsenreiniger)
- chemisch "anrauhen", z.B. mit MEK (Methylethylketon "Butanon", zur Not Aceton) bis die Oberfläche leicht klebrig wird.
- Zum Verkleben einen guten 2K-Schlauchbootkleber, z.B. von Polymarine, nach vorschrift verwenden


----------



## Angorafrosch (30. März 2018)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Moin Moin und Frohe Ostern.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Kolibri Schlauchbooten?


----------



## Kallex (16. August 2018)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

HI!


nachdem ich im letzten Jahr mein GFK Kajütboot verkauft hatte, kam dieses Jahr Ersatz ins Haus. Ein Norisboat 420 mit Honda BF15. 15ps, weil meine Frau keinen Führerschein hat und sie schon mit dem alten Boot nicht fahren durfte. Zum Angeln in Küstennähe reicht das aber allemal. 



Damit wäre ich auch schon beim Thema. Neben den hiesigen Flüssen (Eider/Treene) liegt mein Schwerpunkt auf küstennahes Ostseefischen. Ich habe nun an dem Boot Rutenhalter die aufgesteckt werden. Mit dem Railblazer System. Die finde ichaber gerade für kräftigere Ruten nicht ausreichend und ich suche daher eine Möglichkeit bis zu 4 Ruten, oder auch 2 x 3 Ruten rechts/links am Schlauchboot zu befestigen. Dieses in erster Linie für die Fahrt zum Ziel und "parken". Also nicht zum angeln an sich.


Hat da jemand eine Idee, einen Link oder ähnliches zu einem Haltersystem das man auch auf Schlauchboote nutzen kann?


----------



## jkc (16. August 2018)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi, schau dir die Eigenbaulösung von Baltic Fishing an, finde ich nicht übel: https://baltic-fishing.net/rutenhalter/


Grüße


----------



## Tulpe2 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



Kallex schrieb:


> ...
> Hat da jemand eine Idee, einen Link oder ähnliches zu einem Haltersystem das man auch auf Schlauchboote nutzen kann?



Ich hab's 1x so gemacht und 1x so gemacht: 

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4548894&postcount=1083

Vorteil: es geht kaum Platz nach innen verloren:


----------



## Kallex (16. August 2018)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Interessante Tipps. Holz bekomme ich ohne Probleme hin, aber Metal zu verarbeiten wie bei Baltic Fishing weiss ich nicht. Ich habe derzeit diese Railblazer Aufnahmen mit entsprechenden Haltern, aber denen traue ich nichts zu. Da rutschen die Angeln gern mal raus wenn es schnell mal zu einer anderen Stelle geht. 
Ich werde mir mal aus beiden Tipps was raussuchen und meinen Siebdruck Vorrat verbauen


----------



## Tulpe2 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Auf meinem Bild beim schleppen siehst Du an der "linken" Rute, wie ich die Rute mit einem kleinen "Gepäckgummi" sichere.


----------



## jkc (16. August 2018)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hi, auf den Trägerplatten lassen sich ja beliebige Rutenhalter montieren, auch käuflich zu erwerbende. Ich bevorzuge welche in Form eines Rohres, damit keine Rutengriffe in das Boot einragen.


Beispiele wären der Titelok 5710 oder der Rhino Xtra Tube





Grüße JK


----------



## afbaumgartner (16. August 2018)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich nutze auch die Railblaza, und zwar die Rodholder II; die haben eine Sicherung gegen das herausrutschen. Also vielleicht einfach nur das Rutenhaltermodell wechseln?


----------



## Kallex (16. August 2018)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Ich habe zwei von diesen Rod Holder II. Die sichern zwar, aber sind insgesamt doch eher filigran, wenn man da eine Pilkrute bis 200g drin stecken hat.

Mir gehts da auch eher um den Transport von Hafen zum Spot oder zwischendurch. Da finde ich die Rhino Xtra Tube (danke für den Tipp) schon besser. Vor allem sind die dann vielleicht auch mal zum schleppen geeignet. 

Ich denke ich werde das mal planen und dann bei schlechtem Wetter bauen. 

Danke euch für die vielen Tipps! Man gut das ich noch so viele alte und dicke Mousepads habe


----------



## raubfischboje (5. September 2018)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Hallo Leute,


ich habe mir vor kurzen ein Schlauchboot gekauft und bin nun am überlegen wie ich die Rutenhalter befestige bzw. wäre für mich interessant wir ihr das gelöst habt.
Kleben kommt für mich nicht in frage, da es zusammengefaltet transportiert werden und daher finde ich das keine gute Lösung.


Ich bin mal gespannt was ihr euch so alles habt einfallen lassen. 



LG


----------



## trawar (5. September 2018)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*

Nimmst du ein langes Brett über beide Schläuche drüber als Sitzbank und an den enden kannst du die Halter dran machen, somit bist du mit dem Sitzplatz auch ein wenig mobil.


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Der Schlauchboot-Trööt*



raubfischboje schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin mal gespannt was ihr euch so alles habt einfallen lassen.
> ...



Du brauchst hie doch nur durchblättern, z.B. hab ich mal "gebastelt":
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4548894&postcount=1083


----------



## Pixelschreck (23. Dezember 2018)

Mal so zwischendurch:
Vorher:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Nachher: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Die Gummiwuschd ist mir quasi zugelaufen, sollte auf dem Müll weil eine Naht geplatzt war. Der Grund dafür waren verklebte Überdruckventile und pralle Sonne. Also diese seltenen Ventile aufgestöbert und aus England schicken lassen. Dann noch 2 Dosen Kleber, 3 Dosen Farbe, ein Stückchen Sperrholzplatte, ein par Stückchen Metzler-Filets und reichlich Zeit investiert. Die Luft hält ca 4 Wochen dann wird 's ein bisschen schlaffer. Wie ich herausgefunden habe war das Boot einmal als Arbeits-/Rettungsboot auf einem englischen Hochseeschlepper in Einsatz. Dei letzte Prüfplakette war von 2009. Was das Boot danach so erlebt hat bleibt ein Geheimnis. Zuletzt war es bei der Feuerwehr in unserer Gemeinde gelandet und lag dann in irgend einer Ecke. Ein Motor fehlt zur Zeit noch und der Liegeplatz muss im Frühjahr erstmal von Schilf befreit werden.

... andere holen Katzen aus dem Tierheim ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2018)

wieviel PS brauchst du so ca.

hab den kleinen quirl gerade iner bootskiste gefunden--------------er sollte mich immer heil nach hause bringen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2018)




----------



## ragbar (24. Dezember 2018)

ALLDA, korrektes Poster.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Dezember 2018)

Ich nehme das Poster.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2018)

ups hab ich übersehen ------------hat nicht jeder son schuppen))

Poster glaube ich von C und A  lange her.


----------



## Pixelschreck (24. Dezember 2018)

@nobbi1962
So richtig bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig was motormässig so stattfinden wird. Vermutlich werde ich zunächst für das andere Boot einen China-4-Tackter (Powermat 6,5Ps) besorgen und mal sehen ob sich das Schlauchi damit bewegt. Für das kleine Boot wäre der optimal besonders wegen der Luftkühlung. Der Saalerbodden ist nicht viel tiefer als eine Untertasse. Das Schlauchboot ist kein Leichtgewicht, dicker Alukiel und der Spiegel ist auch massiv Aluminium. Mit dem kleinen Boot muss ich erstmal den "Yachthafen" soweit ausbauen das der schwere Kreutzer der Hypalonklasse überhaupt reinpasst   Danke für das Angebot vielleicht komme ich drauf zurück. (Evinrude ist immer gut!)


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ups hab ich übersehen ------------hat nicht jeder son schuppen))
> 
> Poster glaube ich von C und A  lange her.


Gut dann nehme ich Schuppen mit Poster.


----------



## steffen78 (20. Februar 2019)

so, nachdem ich mich durch 60 seiten gelesen habe und ich (als nicht unerfahrener boots-angler) mir noch paar tipps geholt habe, habe ich gerade ein schlauchboot bestellt  www.ms-marine.de dort das fish 360 mit siebdruck-plattenboden für 629,-Euro... will ich mal hoffen das die qualität passt... ( hatte aber nirgens negative berichte zu den Boot/hersteller gefunden)


----------



## steffen78 (20. Februar 2019)

ps: hat jemand schon erfahrung gemacht mit den Hersteller/boot?


----------



## Laichhaken (3. Februar 2020)

Und ist dein Boot geliefert worden und fleißig getestet? Würde mich über deine bisherige Erfahrung freuen. Schreib doch mal was zu dem Boot - wo Du es einsetzt, wie Du das Fahrverhalten beurteilst, Motor oder ohne und wenn Motor welchen hast Du denn? Passt da Langschaft oder Kurzschaft?
Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir auch noch mal ein Schlauchboot holen soll bevor es mal was festes wird...

Kennt jemand HPS Boote (hps-boats punkt de )und kann hierzu eine Meinung schreiben? Die wären nicht weit von mir entfernt.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (3. Februar 2020)

Laichhaken schrieb:


> Und ist dein Boot geliefert worden und fleißig getestet? Würde mich über deine bisherige Erfahrung freuen. Schreib doch mal was zu dem Boot - wo Du es einsetzt, wie Du das Fahrverhalten beurteilst, Motor oder ohne und wenn Motor welchen hast Du denn? Passt da Langschaft oder Kurzschaft?
> Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir auch noch mal ein Schlauchboot holen soll bevor es mal was festes wird...
> 
> Kennt jemand HPS Boote (hps-boats punkt de )und kann hierzu eine Meinung schreiben? Die wären nicht weit von mir entfernt.



Zu den HPS Booten kann ich leider noch nix sagen, aber hin will ich da auch schon lange. Wohne auch nicht weit weg.
Vorallem haben die auch sehr viel Zubehör zu anständigen Preisen, womit ich mein uraltes Bombard noch etwas aufpeppen könnte.
Auch immer gern gesehen ist die Restpostenecke bei Ruegg Shop in Norderstedt. Da habe ich letztens einen Angelrutenhalter mit Starport Halterung für €1,- abgegriffen 
Und da gibts auch oft gute und günstige Ausstellungsboote zu kaufen.


----------



## Laichhaken (4. Februar 2020)

Ruegg in Norderstedt kenne ich noch gar nicht. Danke für den Tip Brandungsbrecher!

Ja seit HPS in Elmenhorst aufgemacht hat wollte ich da mal vorstellig werden.... Die MS-Marine haben allerdings gerade hammer Angebote.
Nur habe ich noch nie was über die Erfahrungen mit den Booten lesen können bzw. habe kaum was dazu gefunden. Am liebsten hätte ich beim Schlauchi allerdings einen Holzkiel und als Material Hypalon oder sogar EPDM
Mein Quicksilver musste wegen hohen alters vor zwei Jahren wech (PVC)… irgendwie hätte ich gern ein neues … meinen Yamaha 2strocke Langschaft habe ich noch hier.
Oder doch einen Festrumpf?... Bin hin und hergerissen. Aber stöbern und informieren macht auch heiß muss man sagen und ich muss mich etwas zurück halten .

Vielleicht fahre ich am Samstag tatsächlich mal zu HPS nach Elmenhorst. Einfach mal stöbern halt .

Wer weiß...vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (4. Februar 2020)

Laichhaken schrieb:


> Ruegg in Norderstedt kenne ich noch gar nicht. Danke für den Tip Brandungsbrecher!
> 
> Ja seit HPS in Elmenhorst aufgemacht hat wollte ich da mal vorstellig werden.... Die MS-Marine haben allerdings gerade hammer Angebote.
> Nur habe ich noch nie was über die Erfahrungen mit den Booten lesen können bzw. habe kaum was dazu gefunden. Am liebsten hätte ich beim Schlauchi allerdings einen Holzkiel und als Material Hypalon oder sogar EPDM
> ...



Oha, MS-Marine kannte ich noch nicht und die Angebote sind wirklich der Hammer.

Heutzutage ein Schlauchboot mit Holzkiel zu finden (wie meines  ) sieht nicht so einfach aus.
Festrumpf hatte ich auch eine zeitlang überlegt, aber die sind meist erheblich teurer und du musst anfangen mit trailern usw., zudem hat mein Auto nichtmal ne Anhängerkupplung. Man wird mit den Dingern wesentlich unflexibler als mit nem einfachen Schlauchi. Und dann kann man eigentlich auch gleich den Schritt zu nem kleinen Shetland oder Quicksilver Cabin oder was Vergleichbarem machen.

Wie dem auch sei, bis bald bei HPS


----------



## Laichhaken (4. Februar 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Oha, MS-Marine kannte ich noch nicht und die Angebote sind wirklich der Hammer.
> 
> Heutzutage ein Schlauchboot mit Holzkiel zu finden (wie meines  ) sieht nicht so einfach aus.
> Festrumpf hatte ich auch eine zeitlang überlegt, aber die sind meist erheblich teurer und du musst anfangen mit trailern usw., zudem hat mein Auto nichtmal ne Anhängerkupplung. Man wird mit den Dingern wesentlich unflexibler als mit nem einfachen Schlauchi. Und dann kann man eigentlich auch gleich den Schritt zu nem kleinen Shetland oder Quicksilver Cabin oder was Vergleichbarem machen.
> ...



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.  Bei den angeboten juckt es in den Fingern und auch mit den Argumenten für ein schlauchi stimme ich dir zu.  Selbst den Platz für ein festes hätte ich erstmal nicht.
Was.den Holzkiel angeht,  da kann es wohl nur ein Bombard werden/sein.

Wir könnten bei HPS ja mal verstärkt auftreten wenn du lust hast.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (4. Februar 2020)

Jo, wenn das Frühjahr kommt, gerne!


----------



## Laichhaken (5. Februar 2020)

Klingt gut....  Können ja Mitte März nochmal drüber Schnacken.

OT: Sehe gerade das ich täglich auf meinem Heimweg an Dir vorbei Fahre.... ;-)


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (5. Februar 2020)

Ich winke nächstes Mal


----------



## steffen78 (6. Februar 2020)

Also mein angelkumpel und ich haben tatsächlich das fish schlauchboot von Mr Marine gekauft. Wir sind absolut begeistert. Ist ein super Preis Leistungs Verhältnis. Wir haben es in grün und es noch mit rutenhalter von railblaza getunt. Für den ersten aufbau haben wir ca eine stunde gebraucht- ganz in ruhe. Später klappt das in ca 20 min. Ist alles ordentlich stabil. Bei den bodenplatten empfiehlt es sich ein strick oder schlaufe zu legen um beim einbau besser anheben zu können um die platten besser einrasten zu können (geht auch so, braucht man bloß  stabile finger...)Fahrverhalten ist auch super-wir sind bisher ausschließlich mit 50lbs emotor auf (größeren) binnengewässern gefahren und man kommt ausreichend gut voran. Ich denke das ein Benziner am Heck auch gut funktionieren würde... von mir klare Empfehlung. Petri


----------



## Laichhaken (6. Februar 2020)

Das klingt doch gut! Ist mit Mr. Marine MS Marine gemeint? Oder ist das wieder ein anderer Hersteller?
Mich schreckt das Material PVC wegen der Lebensdauer und dem Weichmacher etwas ab... Mein letztes musste ich ebenfalls wegen dem Alter und dem Weichmacher entsorgen.


----------



## Laichhaken (6. Februar 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Ich winke nächstes Mal


 werde.drauf achten


----------



## steffen78 (6. Februar 2020)

MS Marine  sollte das heißen- blöde Autokorrektur


----------



## Laichhaken (6. Februar 2020)

Alles klar...!

Welche Größe habt ihr denn und ist das für Lamg- oder Kurzschaft geeignet?


----------



## Laichhaken (7. Februar 2020)

Moin Brandungsbrecher, 
Du scheinst ja ein Bombard zu haben. Darf ich fragen welches Du hast? Ein C4 zufällig? Und welche Ausstattung hast Du dazu wie z.B. Steuerstand etc.? Würde mich freuen wenn Du mal ein klein wenig erzählst. Will mir am WE vielleicht ein gebrauchtes anschauen. Nur sieht das mit dem Steuer auf der Bank irgendwie total verbaut aus und da frage ich mich mit wie vielen Leuten man von dem Boot aus noch angeln kann bzw. ob ich mit meinen beiden Kindern da genügend Platz habe wenn da so viel verbaut ist. Der Bug ist bei dem mit Holz zugebaut worden damit dort zwei weitere Tanks platz haben. Eigentlich sollte das C4 ja mehr als ausreichend sein von der Größe her...

Würde mich freuen! Wenn das hier nicht hin soll, dann würde ich mich auch über ne PN freuen.

DuG
Paddy


----------



## steffen78 (7. Februar 2020)

wir haben das fish 360 : https://www.ms-marine.de/?page_id=2476&lang=de
natürlich in grün  lang oder kurzschaft bin ich mir nicht sicher da wir es mit emotor betrieben haben, würde aber sagen das beides geht...


----------



## Matze HRO (7. Februar 2020)

Laichhaken schrieb:


> Ruegg in Norderstedt kenne ich noch gar nicht. Danke für den Tip Brandungsbrecher!
> 
> Ja seit HPS in Elmenhorst aufgemacht hat wollte ich da mal vorstellig werden.... Die MS-Marine haben allerdings gerade hammer Angebote.
> Nur habe ich noch nie was über die Erfahrungen mit den Booten lesen können bzw. habe kaum was dazu gefunden. Am liebsten hätte ich beim Schlauchi allerdings einen Holzkiel und als Material Hypalon oder sogar EPDM
> ...



Wie alt war denn dein Quicksilver?


----------



## Laichhaken (7. Februar 2020)

steffen78 schrieb:


> wir haben das fish 360 : https://www.ms-marine.de/?page_id=2476&lang=de
> natürlich in grün  lang oder kurzschaft bin ich mir nicht sicher da wir es mit emotor betrieben haben, würde aber sagen das beides geht...


Ah danke Dir! Den Hinweis auf Euren Motor habe ich zwar gelesen aber bei meiner Fragestellung wieder vergessen....


----------



## Laichhaken (7. Februar 2020)

Hi Matze,
das konnte man nur in etwa schätzen , da das Typenschild kaum noch lesbar war als ich es jemanden abgekauft habe.
Weil es laut Aussage vom Vorbesitzer aber schon fast 8 Jahre in seinem Besitz war und er schon der Zweit-Besitzer war musste ich davon ausgehen das es mindestens 10 Jahre alt war, wenn nicht noch älter.  Allerdings war der Preis für das 380iger schon allein den Motor wert - Yamaha 9PS Zweitakter. Es wurde wohl auch nicht sehr rücksichtsvoll gelagert, denn die Schläuche waren schon etwas verformt.
Als ich es damals abgeholt habe konnte ich erstmal mit mehreren Flicken versehen da entgegen der Aussage vom Verkäufer die Luft nicht einmal ne Woche hielt. Ich habe mindesten fünf kleine Löcher entdeckt. Dabei konnte ich schon feststellen dass das PVC schon an einigen Stellen klebrig und stumpf war.
Da sich dann auch noch der Spiegel in seiner Verklebung gelöst hatte und ich diesen dann auch noch Morsch vorfand musste auch der neu aufbereitet werden.
Also eigentlich habe ich das Boot erstmal restauriert, wenn man das so nennen kann. Eine professionelle Meinung und Hilfe von einem Schlauchbootreparateur hatte ich mir dann auch noch eingeholt (schon bevor ich abgefangen hatte zu flicken, denn ich wusste nicht wie und womit genau.)
Zwei weitere Jahre habe ich mir dann vorgenommen es zu fahren um es dann aus Sicherheitsbedenken zu entsorgen. 
So kam es dann auch. Den Motor habe ich noch immer,  aber leider schon länger kein Boot mehr.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (7. Februar 2020)

Laichhaken schrieb:


> Moin Brandungsbrecher,
> Du scheinst ja ein Bombard zu haben. Darf ich fragen welches Du hast? Ein C4 zufällig? Und welche Ausstattung hast Du dazu wie z.B. Steuerstand etc.? Würde mich freuen wenn Du mal ein klein wenig erzählst. Will mir am WE vielleicht ein gebrauchtes anschauen. Nur sieht das mit dem Steuer auf der Bank irgendwie total verbaut aus und da frage ich mich mit wie vielen Leuten man von dem Boot aus noch angeln kann bzw. ob ich mit meinen beiden Kindern da genügend Platz habe wenn da so viel verbaut ist. Der Bug ist bei dem mit Holz zugebaut worden damit dort zwei weitere Tanks platz haben. Eigentlich sollte das C4 ja mehr als ausreichend sein von der Größe her...
> 
> Würde mich freuen! Wenn das hier nicht hin soll, dann würde ich mich auch über ne PN freuen.
> ...



Hey Paddy, ein C4 wäre nett, aber es ist doch nur ein B1 (3,05m), allerdings schaut man einem geschenkten Gaul nicht ins Maul.
Es ist Baujahr ca. Anfang der 90er, hat inzwischen ca. 10 Flicken (da waren iwo Glassplitter im Strand *grrr*), bei 2 Stellen muss ich noch bei, aber es hält so schon knapp 1 Monat die Luft.
Die Ausstattung ist Holzkiel und -boden, Paddel, aussehen tut es so: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ein Erwachsener und 2 Kinder sollte gut gehen, obwohl der Bug aufgrund der Persenning nur als Stauraum dienen kann.
Es gab mal eine Scheibe dazu, die man am Ende der Persenning installieren konnte, aber die existiert nicht mehr.


Habe 2 6PS Johnson Aussenborder (Bj. 66 und 82, nein, nicht gleichzeitig dran ), beide reparaturbedürftig. einer Vergaser, der andere kein Kühlstrahl. Sind im Frühjahr dran.
Gleitfahrt geht nur alleine, aber auch mit 2 übergewichtigen, alten Säcken, Angelgeraffel, 12L Tank und Kühltruhe kommt man auf der Ostsee ausreichend voran.
Die längste Tour, die der Vorbesitzer mit mir unternommen hat, war vom Strand neben der Beelitz Werft an der Fehmarnsundbrücke bis zum Leuchtturm Staberhuk (geile 48er Scholle hier gefangen!) und wieder zurück ca 25km.

Die übelste Fahrt war Mitte September letztes Jahr zu zweit gegen den Wind mit schräger Welle in kurzen Klamotten. Ich war klatschnass und es hat ewig gedauert weil da der alte Motor zu zicken anfing. Leistung brachte er nur bei 90% Choke, aber Raster für den Choke gabs nur bei 50 und 100%. Also musste einer steuern, der andere den Choke festhalten.


----------



## JottU (8. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
ich will mir ein Schlauchboot zulegen.
Es wird wohl ein Zeepter.
Nur weiß ich nicht welche Länge optimal wäre ...?
230 ?
270 ?
300 ?
Würde mal gern wissen ob man das 270er oder 300er allein vom Anhänger runter bekommt ... 
Würde es zu zweit nutzen und auch alleine ...
Vllt hat ja jemand auchn Tipp wo man mal son Boot begutachten kann, Umkreis Berlin Richtung östliches Brandenburg.


----------



## Frieder (8. Februar 2020)

Ein Zeepter habe ich mir auch ausgesucht....
Im April werde ich es bestellen. Und zwar sollte es dieses sein.

In Grün ist es zwar etwas günstiger, denke aber, das sich das dunkle grün bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung sehr stark aufheizen wird.
3,0 m ist genau die richtige Länge, wo man dann auch sein Gerödel noch bequem unterbekommt.

Als Motor habe ich einen 24 V torqeedo 2.0 t.
Ich denke mal, daß der Motor das Boot sehr gut schieben wird.
Für alle, die jetzt fragen, warum ein e-Motor.....
Auf dem Gewässer, (Edersee) sind Verbrennungsmotoren verboten.


----------



## Laichhaken (8. Februar 2020)

Hi Brandungsbrecher, 
vielen Dank für deinen tollen Bericht und das Bild! Finde es sehr cool dass das Boot schon so "lange" hält und für zwei Mann, wenn jeder zu einer Seite fischt scheint es ja ausreichend zu sein. Flicken kann ich auch    zumindest PVC... Saubere Strände gibt es hier wohl so gut wie nicht mehr, was extrem schade ist. Ja und krasse Tour!

Mit meinen Kindern habe ich vorsichtshalber lieber etwas mehr Platz zum angeln...wegen Abstand voneinander... Damals habe ich mir gesagt das wenn ich mir jemals wieder ein Schlauchboot kaufen sollte dann würde ich ein C4 haben wollen.
Wenn kein Schlauchi, dann gleich ein GFK.

Vor meiner extrem langen Pause mit dem Angeln und auch hier im Forum (vor 2010) gab es noch Belly Boat und Schlauchboottreffen an der Ostsee... gibt es die heute eigentlich auch noch?

Und teu teu teu mit deinen Motoren... die sollten sicher laufen wenn du auf dem großen Teich unterwegs bist


----------



## MöhneJung (9. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze seit gut 2 Monaten ein Zeepter Big Catch 300 mit Luftboden. Meine Anforderung war auch dass ich das Boot noch alleine händeln kann. Also Auf- und Abbau und slippen muss mit allem Zeugs alleine funktionieren. Da ist das Big Catch so gerade an der Grenze was man noch alleine schafft. Das Boot lagert zusammengefaltet in einer Garage ca. 100 Meter vom Wasser entfernt mit Gefälle. Dafür habe ich mir einen guten Bootswagen besorgt. Wenn man das Boot auf dem Wagen in Waage bringt und gut verzurrt ist der Transport auch den Berg hoch noch alleine zu schaffen.
Vorher hatte ich ein Bark BT-270 mit Holzlatten als Boden. Da ist das Zeepter schon eine andere Hausnummer. Von der Größe sowie vom Gewicht her. Nach so einem Angeltag kann ich Nachts zumindest sehr gut schlafen und der Muskelkater am nächsten Tag ist garantiert. 

Ach ja, wenn Du öfters mal zu zweit vom Schlauchboot angeln möchtest dann ist unter 3 Meter so gut wie alles einfach zu eng! Das Big Catch hat den Vorteil von 90 cm Innenbreite im Gegensatz zu ca. 60 cm bei "normalen" Schlauchbooten in der 3 Meter Klasse. Auch die Innenlänge ist größer. Das von Frieder angesprochene Ultra ist wohl die gute Mitte zwischen "normaler Größe und die vom Big Catch. 

Hier noch ein paar Fotos vom Boot:


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (9. Februar 2020)

Laichhaken schrieb:


> Hi Brandungsbrecher,
> vielen Dank für deinen tollen Bericht und das Bild! Finde es sehr cool dass das Boot schon so "lange" hält und für zwei Mann, wenn jeder zu einer Seite fischt scheint es ja ausreichend zu sein. Flicken kann ich auch    zumindest PVC... Saubere Strände gibt es hier wohl so gut wie nicht mehr, was extrem schade ist. Ja und krasse Tour!
> 
> Mit meinen Kindern habe ich vorsichtshalber lieber etwas mehr Platz zum angeln...wegen Abstand voneinander... Damals habe ich mir gesagt das wenn ich mir jemals wieder ein Schlauchboot kaufen sollte dann würde ich ein C4 haben wollen.
> ...



Heya Paddy,

jo, 2 Mann mit Angelgeraffel geht auch nur wenn man gegenläufig fischt. Beide in eine Richtung haben wir wohlweislich nicht probiert, weil dann der eine immer nen Haken im Nacken hätte :-D
Wenn du MIT Kindern angeln willst, würde ich eher auf 3,50m Länge gehen oder sogar noch mehr, falls die Biester wachsen sollten und immer noch mit wollen ;-)
Von einem BellyBoat Treffen an der Ostsee weiß ich nix, aber Bootsanglertreffen gibt es immer noch. Schau mal hier:





						Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V.
					

Der Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V. ist der Zusammenschluss der über 42.000 organisierten Angler im Land.




					www.anglerforum-sh.de


----------



## Laichhaken (10. Februar 2020)

Da stimme ich Dir absolut zu Brandungsbrecher! 
Wenn dann 3,80 wie mein altes oder ein 4,20... mal schauen. Ob ich mir letztendlich eines hole steht noch gar nicht fest. Aber wenn ich mir eins anschaue, dann wird's auch gefährlich.... meistens wird dann ja auch gekauft wenn's doch super passen sollte und allen Ansprüchen genügt.. Da muss ich mich immer zusammen reißen...

Danke für den Link, 2009 war ich glaube ich mal zuletzt mit auf einem Bellyboat treffen. Werde den Tröööt mal beobachten. Auf einem Treffen kann man sich immer gut die verschiedensten Botte anschauen und sich mit den Besitzern austauschen - sofern offen für Gespräche mit fremden


----------



## Laichhaken (10. Februar 2020)

ch das ist ein anderes Forum...… zuerst nicht gesehen.... 

Hier im Forum haben sich die Leute früher auch gern getroffen... Aber allgemein habe ich das Gefühl das dieses Forum stark nachgelassen hat was wirklich informative Beiträge betrifft. Sehr viel OT von meinem Gefühl her...


----------



## steffen78 (11. Februar 2020)

@MöhneJung : da hast du schön getunt  haben wir bei unsern fast genauso gemacht. hast du Railblaza oder Fasten für die aufgeklebten Halterungen verwendet? mit dem Sitz bin ich auch noch am überlegen . die Hinweise die du den Kollegen gegeben hast sind meiner Meinung nach auch goldrichtig- gerade auf hinsicht Größe- Innenraum, da sind viele Schlauchbote innen ganzschön schmal ( für unser schlauchboot war das auch ein Kriterium...)

auch mit dem alleine händeln ist ein Argument. habe mich trotzdem für Holzboden entschieden( wegen stabilität und im stehen angeln können...) vom gewicht ist es dabei in zwei Taschen mit ca. je 30kg gepackt also händelbar- alleine zusammenbauen geht auch.

die nächste idee ist in die sitzbank ein loch machen um den angelschirm rein zu stellen...
so long, petri


----------



## Frieder (11. Februar 2020)

Vielen Dank *MöhneJung *fürs Einstellen der detaillierten Fotos*.*
Das Mit dem Sitz hatte ich auch schon mit einkalkuliert und im Netz danach gesucht.
Wie ich einige Rutenhalter und meinen Plotter befestigen werde, bin ich noch am überlegen.

Habe gestern auf der HP von Zeepter gesehen, daß die Ultra Serie nur noch mit Alu-Boden lieferbar ist.
Deshalb habe ich mich nun auch fur das Big Catch 300 entschieden.

Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich mal ein Schlauchi 3,60m mit 50er Schläuchen und Alu-Boden.
War nicht möglich das Ding alleine aufzubauen und zu händeln. Leergewicht ca. 80 kg
Nachdem es dann fast 2 Jahre ungenutzt in der Garage rumlag, habe ich es dann für lau verkauft.


----------



## MöhneJung (11. Februar 2020)

@steffen78 Gern geschehen!
Zum Thema Boden habe ich mir vorher natürlich auch Gedanken gemacht. Dass der Hochdruckluftboden wirklich stabil ist konnte ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, aber er ist es wirklich! Dort kommen 0,8 bar oder 10 PSI Druck drauf was schon ordentlich ist. Ich kann im Boot problemlos aufstehen, rumlaufen, sogar hüpfen funktioniert. 
Ich denke man muss auch immer im Hinterkopf behalten auf welchem Gewässer und mit welchem Antrieb man das Boot nutzen möchte. Auf der Ostsee mit 10 PS und zwei Mann im Boot kann ich mir vorstellen dass der Aluboden Vorteile bringt. Ansonsten reicht meiner Meinung nach der Luftboden vollkommen aus.

Einen Schirm samt Halterung steht auch noch auf dem Zettel. Ich habe mich nun für sowas entschieden:





						Edelstahlschirmständer - TOBA-Bootszubehör
					

Produktseite Schirmständer aus Edelstahl.



					www.toba-bootszubehoer.de
				



Entweder ich baue mir so einen Halter selber oder er wird gekauft. Hast Du Ideen für einen geeigneten Sonnen-/Regenschirm? Einer der auch bei etwas Wind nicht gleich die Grätsche macht?

@Frieder Die Entscheidung für's Big Catch war die richtige!  Jeder cm mehr Platz im Boot bringt Komfort.
Aufgrund der Länge der Sitzbretter hat man dort genug Platz noch einen Rutenhalter links und/oder rechts zu befestigen. Auch der Heckspiegel ist riesig und bietet genug Platz für min 2 Rutenhalter. Beide Befestigungsarten sind natürlich stabiler als jede Klebehalterung auf den Schläuchen.

Zum Thema Halterungen: Ich hatte auf meinem ersten Boot (Bark BT 270) die Railblaza Halterungen verklebt, zusätzlich welche für die Sitzbänke zum bohren und den Sideport für den Heckspiegel. Diese waren OK, aber mich hat von Anfang an das leichte Spiel bei der Verbindung Basis zum Rutenhalter gestört.
Für's Big Catch habe ich mir dann die Halterungen samt Rutenhalter von Scotty besorgt. Also die hier: https://www.mybait.de/scotty-glue-on-pad-341. Samt dem entsprechenden Halter https://www.mybait.de/scotty-mounting-bracket-241 und Rutenhalter. 
Das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! Die Railblaza Teile wirken wie Kinderspielzeug im Vergleich zu den Scotty Halterungen. Bei Scotty wackelt auch nichts mehr. Die Dingern sitzen einfach bombenfest und ich vermute man reißt eher ein Loch in den Schlauch als die Dinger wieder abzubekommen.

Was noch ein Thema ist ist das Echolot samt Geber. Ich möchte das Boot auch zum vertikal fischen nutzen. Deshalb macht es wohl Sinn den Geber an der Seite zu montieren. Dafür gibt es keine gescheite, stabile Lösung kaufbar auf dem Markt! An jeder Ecke wackelt es oder verdreht es sich und mehr als 2-3 km/h ist bei den meisten Lösungen eh nicht drin!  
Derzeit habe ich, wie am alten Boot, eine Railblaza Halterung an der Seite des Schlauchs verklebt wo dann die entsprechende Railblaza Transducer Mount Geberstange eingesteckt wird. Das Ganze funktioniert so einigermaßen. Man muss dran denken dass der Geber im Wasser ist sonst setzt man bei Flachwasser auf, ich bekomme jedes Mal nasse, kalte Finger beim ein- und ausklappen der Geberstange und diese verdreht sich bei etwas schnellerer Fahrt in alle Richtungen. Also, keine Lösung. 
Ich überlege derzeit einfach eine der Sitzbänke auf einer Seite mit einem Stück Siebdruckplatte zu verlängern so dass die Bank dann über die Schläuche reicht. Um Platz zu schaffen sind die Sitzbänke beim Big Catch sehr hoch auf dem Schlauch montiert, so dass man mit einer Platte oben drauf ohne Erhöhung über die Schläuche kommen müsste. Auf der Platte müsste es dann einfach sein eine entspreche Geberstange zu montieren. Vielleicht sogar kippbar wie zB von Kaiser Edelstahl Design angeboten.
Wenn ihr bei Google nach "Rutenhalter Schlauchboot" sucht, findet ihr auch einige Lösungen mit Brettern über den Schläuchen vom Baltic Fisher zB. 

Noch zum Sitz: Ich hatte die drehbare Konsole vom Sitz erst auf nur einer Sitzbank montiert. Das war mir aber viel zu kippelig nach vorne und hinten. Ich konnte mich gar nicht richtig anlehnen ohne Angst zu haben die Sitzbank an den Halterungen arg zu verdrehen. Ich habe dann zwei Sitzbänke miteinander verbunden und die Konsole dort mittig befestigt. Nun wackelt da nichts mehr und ich kann mich richtig in den Sitz rein drücken.  Ich habe aber auch insgesamt 4 Sitzbänke von Zeepter erhalten, aber das ist eine andere, lange Geschichte..


----------



## Frieder (11. Februar 2020)

Ein ganz großes für die ausfühlich Erklärung.
Werde dann mal schauen, wie ich verfahren werde.
Der Geber jedenfalls kommt an den Heckspiegel. Das mache ich auch bei anderen Booten so.
Das Kabel dafür ist jedenfalls lang genug.
https://www.echolotzentrum.de/shop/skrubbes-edelstahl-geberstange-hd-das-topmodell/


----------



## MöhneJung (11. Februar 2020)

Gerne, vielleicht hilft es dem ein oder anderen Zeit und Geld zu sparen. 

Die Skrubbes Stangen scheinen neben den Kaiser sehr hochwertig zu sein. Das von dir verlinkte Model würde sich sicherlich auch gut an der Siebdruckplatte seitlich am Boot festklemmen lassen. 

Ich träume ja nachts noch von einem Bugmotor mit Ankerfunktion.. Samt zweiter Batterie und Zubehör liegt man da nur leider preislich bei der Summe die ich gerade für Boot samt Zubehör ausgegeben habe. Somit muss das Projekt Bugmotor auf Schlauchboot noch etwas warten.


----------



## Tulpe2 (12. Februar 2020)

Frieder schrieb:


> ...
> Wie ich einige Rutenhalter und meinen Plotter befestigen werde, bin ich noch am überlegen.



Ich habs mal so gemacht (Hier auch schon eingestellt):






Geht dann auch mit Sideplaner:






Am anderen Boot dann "das ganze Paket":






OK. "Etwas" überladen, funktioniert aber super.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (12. Februar 2020)

Ich hab das beim Bombard wegen der Kippstabilität so gelöst (die Ausleger werden unter der Persenning eingeklemmt):









Der 3er Rutenhalter wird aber doch einen anderen Platz bekommen, eventuell mit einer Kühlbox verbunden oder Ähnliches.


----------



## MöhneJung (13. Februar 2020)

@Tulpe2 Danke für die Fotos! Genau die meinte ich. Dein Ausbau hat mich sehr inspiriert. Die Höherlegung der Sitzbank etc. sind alles super Ideen die Du da hattest.


----------



## Laichhaken (13. Februar 2020)

Wo ich mein damaliges Schlauchi noch hatte brauchte man keine Versicherung/Kennzeichen für die Ostsee. Kann mir einer sagen ob das noch gilt oder ob sich da was geändert hat?


----------



## Laichhaken (13. Februar 2020)

Oder meint Ihr es spielt keine Rolle....und alle Boote sollten versichert werden. Unabhängig davon welches Gewässer und Art des Bootes??


----------



## Tulpe2 (13. Februar 2020)

Laichhaken schrieb:


> Wo ich mein damaliges Schlauchi noch hatte brauchte man keine Versicherung/Kennzeichen für die Ostsee. Kann mir einer sagen ob das noch gilt oder ob sich da was geändert hat?



... ist immer noch so.


----------



## Laichhaken (14. Februar 2020)

Danke Bernd! Wenigstens etwas das geblieben ist....
Guck mir am Sonntag ein gebrauchtes Commando 4 an.... Mal schauen wie es wird...


----------

